# I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 months!



## sheba1 (Sep 8, 2010)

Anybody wanna come with me?  LadyP is the first person to inspire me so much that I immediately braided my hair into a zig zag up the back of my head and got *real serious* about wigging it for the next 12 months.  I combed all through her recent thread TWA to Hip Length in 4 yrs and her TWA to MBL in 3 years and all throughout her LHCF Blog Entries for clear explanations about exactly what she's doing to retain every inch of her luscious locs.  She has been an inspiration and example of what real commitment can do!

From what I gather, LadyP does the following:

- Hair braided in circle with the "Deep Moisture Method" (description to follow)
- Braids are left for 1 to 2 months
- Shampoo and DC weekly while still in braids 
- Moisturize and seal as needed while still in braids
- Sleep with satin bonnet
- Hard protein every 6 to 8 weeks after braids are removed (essential, according to LadyP because of Deep Moisture Method)
- LadyP's vitamin regi: "Vitamins for the Hair, from Puritan's Pride, gelatin, garlic oil and Vitamin E"
- LadyP also does henna treatments but I'm not sure how frequently.  I'll be replacing these with ayurveda tea rinses while braids still in.

Deep Moisture Method Description:



> About my Deep Moisture Method
> Rate this Entry
> 5 Comments
> by LadyPaniolo  on 02-24-2010 at 01:21 PM (415 Views)
> ...



  For those of you joining in with LadyP's Deep Moisture Retention Challenge, please answer the following questions:

What is your PS of choice?
Are you natural or relaxed?
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?
What are you using to seal before braiding?
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?
How often will you wash? What method? What products?
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?
What else might you add to reach your goals?

Here are my answers below:

What is your PS of choice? I am wigging it but I may also sew it up
Are you natural or relaxed? I am a 4a/b natural
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? I used lacio lacio intensive conditioner mixed with a moisture conditioning balm knock off that I'd souped up with some MSM and wheat germ oil
What are you using to seal before braiding? I sealed with coconut oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? african royal braid spray (it's got silk amino acids and wheat germ )
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? african royal braid spray and coconut oil
How often will you wash? What method? What products? amla/brahmi tea and conditioner cowashes twice a week
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? aphogee two step every other month
What else might you add to reach your goals? I am spritzing my scalp before cowashes with a tea, msm and aloe mixture to combat shedding. I also take garlic and hair vitamins.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

****Very Important**** ​
For those of you that will be following LadyP's regimen please please remember to remove all shed hair after wearing any braid style for an extended period of time (one to two months).  Remove shed hair *before wetting or washing loose hair* after take down.

Whew!  Glad that we've got that covered 

Ok my friends!  I'm adding here a challenger list and any other info you think we might need to make this support/challenge thread as helpful as possible.

These are the ladies that will have strong and supple tresses by this time next year:
Aggie
Babyt87
Bride91501
CaroleMelanie
Cartelise
Chiquitita
Dejaomare
Distorted Barbie
Duchesse
EMJazzy 
Evallusion
Fancypants007
Firstborn2
Gibsongal
Hajazs
Itsjusthair88
KaramelDiva1978
Littlepinksies09
Lolita1987
Luvmesumhair
Miss.Phi
Ms.mimi
Ms.Wilson
Mscolwhite
Nasdaq_Diva
NikkiQ
Nucienuce1
Nzeee
Optimus_Prime
OsnapCnapp!
ParagonTresses
PositivelyRadiant
Poutchi
pureebony
Silenttullip
Smwrigh3
SouthernStunner
Starofsouth
Stella B.
Transitioning?
VirGoViXxEn
Yaya24



Feel free to PM me if you need to be added to this list.  And post pics at will, should you decide!  I'm going to post a pic the end of December as it is one year out from the last time I straightened in 09.



			
				sheba1 said:
			
		

> It makes me just ill when I think of how much progress I've lost along my journey trying to wear my hair out while I attain my goals.  Here is to one year of military style retention methods to capture MBL and beyond.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I thought I was the only jocking her reggie girl u might have a partner but I don't know about keeping the braids in that long because of my scalp


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This sounds interesting, especially the deep moisture method.  I wish I knew how to braid.
Good luck!!!


----------



## miss.phi (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

im in ! I ordered some half wigs yesterday after seeing her progress !


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



silenttullip said:


> I thought I was the only jocking her reggie girl u might have a partner but I don't know about keeping the braids in that long because of my scalp



What do you think?  Rebraid every couple of weeks?  I don't think that would be a problem.



naturalmanenyc said:


> This sounds interesting, especially the deep moisture method.  I wish I knew how to braid.
> Good luck!!!


 
Oh no, NaturalMane! I wish we were closer and I could keep you braided up .  Would it be worth going to a professional, do you think?  It only costs about $20 here to get my hair braided that way.  I'm actually thinking of going to a professional because the braids are a bit firmer.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've been doing this while transitioning and retained 5 to 6 inches at 10 months post. Then I did the bc. I don't do the deep moisture treatment. Is it something u rinse out or leave in.
Eta. I now do single braids since my hair isn't that long & I can access my scap better.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



miss.phi said:


> im in ! I ordered some half wigs yesterday after seeing her progress !



Nice!  Which ones did you scoop up?  I was thinking of getting a couple of half wigs for the begging of the braid cycle so that my braids can peek out at the front.  And then switch to a full wig after a couple of weeks for the duration.

This is the wig I'm rocking right now:

http://www.blackhairspray.com/product-p/mdlmm704.htm

It is so cute!  I get compliments on it all the time and it works perfectly with my hair braided upward in the back.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



hair4romheaven said:


> I've been doing this while transitioning and retained 5 to 6 inches at 10 months post. Then I did the bc. I don't do the deep moisture treatment. Is it something u rinse out or leave in.
> Eta. I now do single braids since my hair isn't that long & I can access my scap better.


 
I think this is an excellent idea!  I like the thought of doing single braids too.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Sounds like a great reggie. Too bad I have an install in and probably will continue to do so til the end of the year. Might have to adopt this one for next year. Hmm...


----------



## miss.phi (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Nice!  Which ones did you scoop up?  I was thinking of getting a couple of half wigs for the begging of the braid cycle so that my braids can peek out at the front.  And then switch to a full wig after a couple of weeks for the duration.
> 
> This is the wig I'm rocking right now:
> http://www.blackhairspray.com/product-p/mdlmm704.htm
> ...


 

cuteee. I am in love with Modu Anytime TM 162 so I ordered a couple more of those. I'm in love with LF's but i'm scared that I won't like how they look on me :-( . I'm such a scaredy cat . lol .


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> Sounds like a great reggie. Too bad I have an install in and probably will continue to do so til the end of the year. Might have to adopt this one for next year. Hmm...


 
You know I've been thinking it could work with a self install if I keep the install for 2 months.  i could put the braids on top of the deep moisture method.  moisturize, etc while braids in, hard protein treatment every 2 month in between installs.  If I do it, I'm thinking I'll use the indi afro curl hair in 14 inch.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Low manipulation is definitely the key to retention. I have seen it with my own eyes. DH's hair grew about 3 inches in 6 months.

I paid $10 to get my hair cornrowed a few weeks ago. A young girl, about 18, did them for me (craigslist). I had her add some bulk hair to each braid to make them more firm. I asked around my area and it's $30 for cornrows. I refused to pay that much since it was the base for crochet braids and not braids that I intended to wear out. 

I am definitely going to use wigs & crochet braids to gain some length. I have over 20 wigs/half wigs & some ponytails (about half of them are for sale now on the Exchange Forum).

*WIGS FOR SALE*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=496850&pagenumber=

Will you keep a photo journal of your progress?


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Well that's a great idea, going to the young lady from craigslist   Your wigs are lovely!!!  

If I document, I'll have to straighten my hair this month.  I really need to because I haven't seen my hair since December of last year.  I'm also in gear to do a hard protein this month.  I haven't done one in ages.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

now you got me thinking about changing up my whole game plan. dangit sheba!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I would love to see your hair.  I did not realize you had not straightened since December!!

The only issue with the craigslist braider is she was way uptown.  I want to find a reasonably priced braider in Brooklyn.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> now you got me thinking about changing up my whole game plan. dangit sheba!


 
Come on girl!  Let's switch it up 



naturalmanenyc said:


> I would love to see your hair.  I did not realize you had not straightened since December!!



Yes lady!  It's been a minute 



> The only issue with the craigslist braider is she was way uptown.  I want to find a reasonably priced braider in Brooklyn.



Ohhhh we gotta find you somebody close!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I know LadyP loves her some Kenra MC.  What products are you ladies going to use?


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Is the deep moisture treatment rinsed out?


----------



## WyrdWay (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Nice!  Which ones did you scoop up?  I was thinking of getting a couple of half wigs for the begging of the braid cycle so that my braids can peek out at the front.  And then switch to a full wig after a couple of weeks for the duration.
> 
> This is the wig I'm rocking right now:
> 
> ...


 
 OMG girl... now you've got me looking at wigs! There goes my paycheck.  I might have to try this though.


----------



## napgurl (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Count me in.  I BCed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

 



silenttullip said:


> I thought I was the only jocking her reggie girl u might have a partner but I don't know about keeping the braids in that long because of my scalp



:blush3: My ears are burning!  

I'm really touched that you ladies think enough of my hair to want to try my reggie. I hope it works as well for you as it has for me. 

If you don't want to leave your braids in that long, it's no biggie. Some people's hair starts to lock up if they leave cornrows in that long!   If you are doing lots of washing/DCing etc to your cornrows, you shouldn't leave them in that long. Once they start to look like they might be getting matted, take them down and redo them is my advice to you. 4-6 weeks is the longest I'll leave them in, sometimes I take them down and redo them earlier. 



hair4romheaven said:


> I've been doing this while transitioning and retained 5 to 6 inches at 10 months post. Then I did the bc. I don't do the deep moisture treatment. Is it something u rinse out or leave in.
> Eta. I now do single braids since my hair isn't that long & I can access my scap better.



I leave the DC in with the Deep Moisture Method. I don't rinse it out. Of course, the next time I shampoo my hair, the DC is getting washed away, but by that time my hair has made good use of it lol.

I also used to do single braids, but I found that gathering them all up and arranging them was a bit more hassle than I liked. Your results may vary. 



NikkiQ said:


> Sounds like a great reggie. Too bad I have an install in and probably will continue to do so til the end of the year. Might have to adopt this one for next year. Hmm...



The core aspects of the reggie (Deep Moisture Method used during cornrowing, hard protein between installs, low manipulation) could be adapted for weaves. Weaves just don't work for MY hair but if they work for yours that's cool. 



hair4romheaven said:


> Is the deep moisture treatment rinsed out?



Nope. Not rinsed out. People always have trouble with this concept lol, because it is different from what most people do.


ETA: Oh yeah, henna. I try to henna every 2 months or so... sometimes it ends up being more frequent then that but usually it ends up being LESS often then that. Especially when I have stuff to do and get busy. I used to use only henna but then I felt the color was too red for my liking and I started doing indigo. After I rinse out the henna, I indigo.


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm on it! I've been wigging for about 6 months now and plan on doing it for at least another full year..prolly 2.  I redo my braids about every 2 weeks though, if longer, my hairs feels too snaggly when I take them out. After I use up some of my excess products which may take a while, I'll be using Humectress as my main moisturizer.  I have a list of wigs that I'm going to be ordering soon!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm considering it. I plan on getting a LF though.

 I do have my eye on some hair from Halley's Curls though..we shall see. I'm going to try to find someone to braid my hair up for the LF. I just dont' want them looking at my crazy when I pull out my tub of DC from my purse  lol.


Regardless of which route I take (LF or Weave) the braids will be left in for up to 8 weeks. The last weave I had, I didn't take out until week 10, and I had no matting. 

eta: and before I forget. LadyPanialo told me to ditch my wig caps..so I'm going to start that too. I noticed my ends were popping off everytime I take that thing off!


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> start that too. I noticed my ends were popping off everytime I take that thing off!



What do you mean by ditch the wig cap? Do you mean the stocking cap underneath? What made your ends break?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Duchesse said:


> What do you mean by ditch the wig cap? Do you mean the stocking cap underneath? What made your ends break?



Nylon wig caps are NOT your friend!!!! They dry your hair out, break your edges AND snap off your ends. 

I use a stretchy weaving cap to hold my "tail" in place. I either put the wig on top of that if it's hot, or put a satin cap or silk scarf when it's cool. If it's really cold, I will put the silk scarf (pure silk) under the stretchy weave cap, followed by a nylon wig cap- this is because my silk scarf is not black. It's blue with colorful flowers. I don't want it to show through, so I put the nylon wig cap on top because it's black and can camouflage. 

Now I have some other black caps that I use instead of the nylon one though.... such as a men's black satin wave cap.

The take-home of this rambling post is this  Nylon wig caps should NOT touch your hair. Ever.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Okay I think I'm gonna give it a try with my sew-in!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> Nylon wig caps are NOT your friend!!!! They dry your hair out, break your edges AND snap off your ends.
> 
> I use a stretchy weaving cap to hold my "tail" in place. I either put the wig on top of that if it's hot, or put a satin cap or silk scarf when it's cool. If it's really cold, I will put the silk scarf (pure silk) under the stretchy weave cap, followed by a nylon wig cap- this is because my silk scarf is not black. It's blue with colorful flowers. I don't want it to show through, so I put the nylon wig cap on top because it's black and can camouflage.
> 
> ...


 Basically  Everything she said!



Duchesse said:


> What do you mean by ditch the wig cap? Do you mean the stocking cap underneath? What made your ends break?


 Yes, the stocking cap is officially going in the trash! No matter how well I keep my hair moisturized/sealed/oiled etc..as soon as I take my wig off (heck the combs pull too), then the stocking cap..I hear 'poppin' of my ends getting snapped off due to the wig cap. Every time I wear that wig (2-4x a week) cap, I hear that noise and it makes me cringe every time.

I'm trying to keep my retention on point! My goal is/was MBL for Dec. 31, 2010 and I don't think I'll get there. So..I'm starting a proactive approach now, before it's too late.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm a natural that wears wigs all the time and I am WL... here is my progress within a yr from wearing wigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









If u are natural I would be careful with half wigs b/c of the blending!! Lacefronts are great!!

GOOD LUCK LADIES!!


----------



## Solitude (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I think her regimen sounds phenomenal, plus you would save a lot of money on products. I have a friend who wears wigs, and I tried to get her to adopt this regimen. She won't listen to me, though.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am actually doing something similar wearing my braids for 2 weeks on and 1 week off. Wearing my Lace fronts. I moisturize and protein my hair under weekly. I take them down and deep condition with protein and moisture when I break it down. 

When my hair is out I bun up.

Every 4 months I get a relaxer, and wear it out for 6 weeks  HEY I got to enjoy my  hair too!

I found wearing my hair in for 4 weeks doesn't work for me so I narrowed it down to 2 weeks. 



I am going to be doing this for 2 years

I'd join yah but I am on and off a lot and won't coincide with the rules!

YET I am going to be Watching.....


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Just wanted to wish you ladies luck.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This is the stretchy weave cap I use. It's made of nylon but doesn't break my hair. In winter I put it on over a silk scarf to hold my scarf in place. Can't have a blue scarf tail hanging down, now, can we?

I will use indigo to dye my silk scarf the next time I indigo. That will help with camo so I won't need to cover it with anything but my stretchy weave cap and my wig of course.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Lovely Challenge! I have been jocking Lady P's routine since she posted the TWA to MBL thread a year ago.. I have been aggressively PSn via weave and I found that my ends were not geeting the attention they needed while weaved up and removing instals were a pain. I need more flexibility so I made a quick weave using the XXIslandBeautysXX method from youtube! now I have the best of both worlds.

I like the idea of leaving the DC in, I imagine it make the circle easy to braid with all that slip! i may give that a try!

I will be lurking in this challenge but best of luck to all you ladies!!


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

*goes over to hairsisters to see what kind of wig deals they have going on.* I think I'm in


----------



## TiZi (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ok I want in too. I have my wigs made by my hair stylist just so that they look more natural. What products is everyone using for the deep conditioning method? And how do I do a protein treatment in between take downs? 

I am so excited I am ready for this hair to grow!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I love that wig as well..I have 2 of those, i think


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> Nylon wig caps are NOT your friend!!!! They dry your hair out, break your edges AND snap off your ends.
> 
> I use a stretchy weaving cap to hold my "tail" in place. I either put the wig on top of that if it's hot, or put a satin cap or silk scarf when it's cool. If it's really cold, I will put the silk scarf (pure silk) under the stretchy weave cap, followed by a nylon wig cap- this is because my silk scarf is not black. It's blue with colorful flowers. I don't want it to show through, so I put the nylon wig cap on top because it's black and can camouflage.
> 
> ...


 
Well, I guess that means I'm stopping using Nylon wig caps...I been using them for about a yr.


----------



## nucienuce1 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This sounds really promising, the only problem that I have is I dont know if I'd look good in a wig.erplexed


----------



## Vintageglam (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This sounds like a fantastic Reggie  it's basically a weave it up Reggie with access to your hair for DCing.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ppg0069 said:


> Lovely Challenge! I have been jocking Lady P's routine since she posted the TWA to MBL thread a year ago.. I have been aggressively PSn via weave and I found that my ends were not geeting the attention they needed while weaved up and removing instals were a pain. I need more flexibility so I made a quick weave using the XXIslandBeautysXX method from youtube! now I have the best of both worlds.
> 
> I like the idea of leaving the DC in, I imagine it make the circle easy to braid with all that slip! i may give that a try!
> 
> I will be lurking in this challenge but best of luck to all you ladies!!



:blush3: Yes, the slip is essential for cornrowing! I never braid my hair dry. I also have made a wig using weave hair, a closure and a stretchy weave cap. 



silenttullip said:


> *goes over to hairsisters to see what kind of wig deals they have going on.* I think I'm in


 

No! Hairsisters is not how they used to be! There are multiple threads about them jacking people's money and never sending the wigs! It happened to me. Don't use Hairsisters, I'm begging you 



Ms.Wilson said:


> Ok I want in too. I have my wigs made by my hair stylist just so that they look more natural. What products is everyone using for the deep conditioning method? And how do I do a protein treatment in between take downs?
> 
> I am so excited I am ready for this hair to grow!



Having them made is a great idea! I use Kenra MC for my DC, don't know what others use. Just follow the directions on the Aphogee 2 step bottle for protein 



Distorted Barbie said:


> I love that wig as well..I have 2 of those, i think



Wigs are so much fun! I can't wait for FedEx to come with my 2 new ones! 



Distorted Barbie said:


> Well, I guess that means I'm stopping using Nylon wig caps...I been using them for about a yr.



If they aren't damaging your hair you can use them... but they have damaged many a head, including mine 



nucienuce1 said:


> This sounds really promising, the only problem that I have is I dont know if I'd look good in a wig.erplexed



You might be surprised! There are 50 billion wig styles, 1 might look good on you. Or you can do C&G braids. 



PositivelyRadiant said:


> This sounds like a fantastic Reggie  it's basically a weave it up Reggie with access to your hair for DCing.



Pretty much! It's worked for me so far.


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Any good online sources for wigs?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Yemaya said:


> Any good online sources for wigs?


 
I've heard good things about blackhairspray, so I ordered. It should get here today, hopeful all is right with my order.

eta: just got my box. I got Outre Faith and Outre Tammy. I like them both, and all the things I ordered were in the box, packaged well to prevent spills/damage, and delivered quickly.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I have yet to order from blackhairspray  I guess I will for my next order (because you know I will order again)


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Are Lacefront wigs better then regular wigs?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



JJamiah said:


> I have yet to order from blackhairspray  I guess I will for my next order (because you know I will order again)


 
Where do you usually buy wigs?


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



nucienuce1 said:


> This sounds really promising, the only problem that I have is I dont know if I'd look good in a wig.erplexed


 

This is my problem, I've worn one wig in my life for a play in high school and...yea. But I really want a lace front, LadyPanialo, how do you feel about lace fronts in all this?


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I found several wigs on Black Hair Spray that  I think are really cute and do not appear too "wiggish"


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



itsjusthair88 said:


> This is my problem, I've worn one wig in my life for a play in high school and...yea. But I really want a lace front, LadyPanialo, how do you feel about lace fronts in all this?


 
They aren't really that superior,  to a regular wig, esp one with a monofilament hairline. What gives me a cold sweat is the glue/tape/shaving stuff folks do.

eta:yemaya, those are So Cute!!! Professional for work


----------



## Minty (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

thanks for the explanations LadyP. I always wondered though about buildup and itchy scalp. But from using Kenra -I don't think you'd have a problem with that. 



I'm not in the challenge but I'll watch and learn from the sidelines. Good luck ladies.


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This is a great method. Good luck to all!
I have decided to bun for a year. Its more cost effective for me


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Yemaya said:


> I found several wigs on Black Hair Spray that  I think are really cute and do not appear too "wiggish"



the first one is First Lady right? 

Which is the second ?


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> Where do you usually buy wigs?


 
 Hairsisters, rockeytrading, local,  just a few of the vendors


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Yemaya said:


> Are Lacefront wigs better then regular wigs?


 
I wouldn't say that, they are both great and serve their own purpose, I love bangs sometimes so the wigs are a must, I love to pull the hair bag so the Lace fronts are the ones for that


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Cute!!!  The bottom one reminds me of my Modu Invisilace #101





more photos: http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/why-did-i-ever-stop/



Yemaya said:


> I found several wigs on Black Hair Spray that  I think are really cute and do not appear too "wiggish"


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Oh my I was doing some research myself after I saw LadyP thread. If this is a challenge I want in as well. I've never worn a wig before and I have a large head,lol. I'm a lil scared to order online bcuz I don't know what it will look like on me, so I am going to hit up a couple of BSS tomorrow. LadyP I may have to hit you up from time to time for a lil advice or help, hope you don't mind


----------



## BonBon (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I wonder if the ORS Replenishment pack is suitable?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



HijabiFlygirl said:


> thanks for the explanations LadyP. I always wondered though about buildup and itchy scalp. But from using Kenra -I don't think you'd have a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in the challenge but I'll watch and learn from the sidelines. Good luck ladies.



I don't apply the DC to my scalp! This is important. I only apply it to the length of the hair itself. I don't want to smother my scalp!



JJamiah said:


> the first one is First Lady right?
> 
> Which is the second ?



LMAO that you know the wig by sight! 



JJamiah said:


> Hairsisters, rockeytrading, local,  just a few of the vendors


 
Never heard of rockey trading... I may have to mosey over and take a gander at what they have. 



Firstborn2 said:


> Oh my I was doing some research myself after I saw LadyP thread. If this is a challenge I want in as well. I've never worn a wig before and I have a large head,lol. I'm a lil scared to order online bcuz I don't know what it will look like on me, so I am going to hit up a couple of BSS tomorrow. LadyP I may have to hit you up from time to time for a lil advice or help, hope you don't mind



I'm always available to answer your questions, Nonie. You have helped me SO MUCH with the facial exercise, you just don't know. Looking at my Big Chop pic in my thread, I was horrified. My face was so uneven and lopsided. SMDH. Now that I've been faithfully doing my facial exercises all this time, my face looks totally different. My cheekbones are sculpted, my features look symmetrical. I am so much prettier now, because of you. I'm always here to help you in any way I can.  



tickledpinkies09 said:


> I wonder if the ORS Replenishment pack is suitable?



I've not gotten good results with it, but if it works for you then by all means use it.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Sheba girl I am joining you because I was already doing quite a bit of what LadyP was doing anyway. I already practice the Crown & Glory Method while wearing braids and when I take them out, I wear wigs. So this will be easy for me. 

There are a couple of her practices that I was unfamiliar with but for that kind of hair growth, I can easily add them to my regimen and take out some other ones that were unbeneficial to my hair growth. Afterall, I am natural now and this method should not be a huge problem for me.


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi there, 
Just wondering if this can be done on single braids with extensions and just wash and  deep moisture every week and keep them in for 2 months and do a hardcore protein before each install. I know I cannot keep wig for a long time, I tried them so much, I have like 5 of them sitting and that have only been use for a week at the most each of them. I would really like to grow this hair through the mean of braiding and I just figure out I can braid my own hair  So My plan was to transition by doing that. So if the deep moisture method can help me retain more, I will be doing that as well while in braids. HHJ to all


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Poutchi said:


> Hi there,
> *Just wondering if this can be done on single braids with extensions and just wash and  deep moisture every week and keep them in for 2 months and do a hardcore protein before each install.* I know I cannot keep wig for a long time, I tried them so much, I have like 5 of them sitting and that have only been use for a week at the most each of them. I would really like to grow this hair through the mean of braiding and I just figure out I can braid my own hair  So My plan was to transition by doing that. So if the deep moisture method can help me retain more, I will be doing that as well while in braids. HHJ to all


 
The bolded is what I am already doing without any issues, so I think it should be fine.


----------



## cmbodley (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Nice!  Which ones did you scoop up?  I was thinking of getting a couple of half wigs for the begging of the braid cycle so that my braids can peek out at the front.  And then switch to a full wig after a couple of weeks for the duration.
> 
> This is the wig I'm rocking right now:
> 
> ...


 
Cute wig!!!


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Aggie said:


> The bolded is what I am already doing without any issues, so I think it should be fine.


 
Thanks Aggie... I just feel like this is the first time I have braids that a the end I will see good progress  Specially now that I am transitionning, cannot wait to see how much my hair will grow at the end of October


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Yemaya said:


> I found several wigs on Black Hair Spray that  I think are really cute and do not appear too "wiggish"



I have the first one


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

i ordered this today.My wig collection is becoming a problem lol....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL8qry9bBBw


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Oh wow, I came home from work and you guys have been busy!   I'm so glad to have so many growing buddies!  Welcome!!

LadyP, I'm so glad you made it over   I was going to send you a PM but no need. Yay!

I've never managed a full on challenge before so this will be neat.  I'm thinking this will be more of a supportive place for us to share ideas and discuss how our interpretation of LadyP's methods are working for us.  There aren't any hard and fast rules.  We are all adults and we all want long, healthy hair.  So let's get it!

So some questions for you all, ok? 

What is your PS of choice?
Are you natural or relaxed?
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?
What are you using to seal before braiding?
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in?  What products?
How often will you wash?  What method?  What products?
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?
What else might you add to reach your goals?

Here are my answers below:

What is your PS of choice?  I am wigging it but I may also sew it up
Are you natural or relaxed? I am a 4a/b natural
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? I used lacio lacio intensive conditioner mixed with a moisture conditioning balm knock off that I'd souped up with some MSM and wheat germ oil
What are you using to seal before braiding? I sealed with coconut oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? african royal braid spray (it's got silk amino acids and wheat germ )
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in?  What products? african royal braid spray and coconut oil
How often will you wash?  What method?  What products?  amla/brahmi tea and conditioner cowashes twice a week
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? aphogee two step every other month
What else might you add to reach your goals? I am spritzing my scalp before cowashes with a tea, msm and aloe mixture to combat shedding.  I also take garlic and hair vitamins.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Distorted Barbie said:


> i ordered this today.My wig collection is becoming a problem lol....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL8qry9bBBw


 
This wig is hawtness on a stick!!  Oh. my. gosh.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> I don't apply the DC to my scalp! This is important. I only apply it to the length of the hair itself. I don't want to smother my scalp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that sad


----------



## Boujoichic (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Im in the weave it up challenge till December Im taking my current install out probably early October before my baby comes I may try her method for my last 2 mos instead of another install. This would be the end of about 18 mos straight of PS'in for me cant wait to take my progress pics.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Sheba these are some gooood questions girl. Do you mind copying and pasting them into your first post of the challenge for any new members who would like to join and may not find them so far into the thread? You know how we go. Sometimes we don't read all of the pages and just jump right in wherever the thread is - I should know. I'm guilty of doing this myself.



sheba1 said:


> Oh wow, I came home from work and you guys have been busy!   I'm so glad to have so many growing buddies!  Welcome!!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Boujoichic said:


> Im in the weave it up challenge till December Im taking my current install out probably early October before my baby comes I may try her method for my last 2 mos instead of another install. This would be the end of about 18 mos straight of PS'in for me cant wait to take my progress pics.



Oh wow, congrats on your little one, Boujoichic.  I can't wait to see your progress after all that time.  That kinky install is fierce!



Aggie said:


> Sheba these are some gooood questions girl. Do you mind copying and pasting them into your first post of the challenge for any new members who would like to join and may not find them so far into the thread? You know how we go. Sometimes we don't read all of the pages and just jump right in wherever the thread is - I should know. I'm guilty of doing this myself.



Thanks for the suggestion, Aggie.  I'm on it!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

You're most welcomed Sheba.

*While I'm at it, here are my answers*:

What is your PS of choice? Braiding with extensions using the Crown & Glory Method and Wigs (whole and half wigs) I have been doing this all along anyway.

Are you natural or relaxed? Natural

What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, an assortment of Jason Naturals conditioners, Avalon Organics Biotin B-Complex Thickening Conditioner, Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner, Creme Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner, and Alterna Hemp Hydrate Conditioner.

What are you using to seal before braiding? Castor oil alternating with Blue Magic Castor Oil Grease.

What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? I already use Infusium 23 leave-in mixed with African Royale BRX Braid Sheen spray and Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier.

How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? Simply spray on the Infusium 23 and Braid spray mixture or TW-PMB daily and seal with castor oil over my braids and wear a plastic cap overnight (like a baggy)

How often will you wash? Once a week. 

What method? Diluted shampoo in a large bowl with water and poured over my hair and lightly massage my scalp with my finger tips. 

What products? Matching shampoos that goes with the conditioners I mentioned earlier.

What will you use for your hard protein treatment? Dudleys DRC 28 alternated with Ultra Sheen Duo Tek Protein Treatment. 

and how often? Once every 6-8 weeks depending on when I take out my braids. I keep them anywhere from 6-10 weeks but for this challenge, no longer than 8 weeks at a time.

What else might you add to reach your goals? A prepoo of aloe vera gel mixed with honey and vegetable glycerine or coconut oil before washing. 

[/COLOR]


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

OK ladies, how are we sealing the hair? Just the ends, or the full length of the hair shaft starting just below the roots, all the way down to the ends? I remember LadyP stated earlier to avoid the scalp when applying the conditioner. I assume the same is true for sealing with the heavy oil?? I'm not a wig wearer, but if I can use a scarf as my protective covering, then I'm in!!  LOL


----------



## Boujoichic (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Oh wow, congrats on your little one, Boujoichic.  I can't wait to see your progress after all that time.  That kinky install is fierce!


Thank you sheba!


----------



## TiZi (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? *I am having wigs made*
Are you natural or relaxed? *I am just about natural...I still have some relaxed ends hanging on*
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? *Im not really sure I dont know what to use...by the way these are the ingredients we are putting in our spray bottle?*
What are you using to seal before braiding? * not sure *
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?*not sure *
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?*not sure*
How often will you wash? What method? What products? *once a week...KeraCare line *
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? *In between my re-braiding...so about every 6 weeks*
What else might you add to reach your goals? *I get excited and want to see my hair to early... so def leaving my head alone*


*As you can see I left alot out...Im slow  so just to clarify all of the products are being put in the spray bottle right and then applied to our hair while still in cornrows??*


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Good luck to everyone. I can only do this when it is cooler outside. I did buy lace fronts when they were on sale so I don't have to worry about blending.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Please add me!  I am desperate for something different than these Bantu Knots! 

What is your PS of choice? *Half wigs and sewin's.... I am thinking about ordering a lace front as well*
Are you natural or relaxed? *I am 1yr and 1 month post relaxer...thinking of texlaxing. *
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? *ORS replenishing conditioner*
What are you using to seal before braiding? *JBCO or grapeseed oil... olive oil if all else fails!* 
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? *Aloe Vera juice and glyercin *
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? *ORS Olive oil mositrizer in bottle, Grapeseed oil*
How often will you wash? What method? What products? *I will wash once a week with dulited products, Creme of Nature Shampoo, ORS replensihing pack, Aphogee green tea spray, HE long term relationship leave in*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Aphogee reconstructor 
What else might you add to reach your goals? I am thinking about Megatex but unsure at this moment


----------



## Firstborn2 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Here are my answers:

What is your PS of choice? Natural box braids and Wigs
Are you natural or relaxed? 4A/B Natural
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Skala Shea Butter or Elasta QP Intense.
What are you using to seal before braiding? Coconut oil or Vatika oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? mixture of  aloe vera, infusium23(original bottle) and braid spray.
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? Use a spray bottle
How often will you wash? 2x wk What method?  Co-washing and BS rinses as needed for build up What products? Skala
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? Mega Thick Intense Repair, but it's not hardcore and how often? 1x week
What else might you add to reach your goals? continue to exercise, take vitamins and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Vintageglam (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi Sheba 

*Are you natural or relaxed?*
Natural

*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? *
I am not really sure how this deep moisture method works so my plan is to DC as usual and then do a light spray of protein leave in such as my trusted Matrix Biolage Fortetherapie  followed by a moisture leave in like Rusk sensory smoother  before braiding up.
Can someone please explain exactly how the deep moisture thingy actually works 


*What are you using to seal before braiding? *
Coconut Oil, Argan oil or sweet Almond oil.


*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? *
I will use my protein leave in mist (watered down with rose water) as I will not be doing protein treatments while my hair is braided.


*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? *
Spray every few days with rose water, aloe vera and glycerine mix followed by my trusted Mizani H20 


*How often will you wash?*
Once a week.  I will also be incorporating steam treatments in my weekly wash and DC sessions.


*What method? *
Prepoo
Diluted shampoo in applicator bottle method to get between cornrows followed by gentle scalp massage
DC with steam and moisture DC
Rinse
Apply leave ins and air dry in braids or sit under hood dryer on low to avoid mildew and matting


*What products?*
Do we want to go there  .  So much in that stash SMH


*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?*
Dudleys DRC 28 every 6 weeks.  I plan to take out my braids every 3 weeks to prevent matting and breakage as well as changing up stress points by varying the direction of my braids.  I have traction alopecia so cannot afford any further setbacks, .  I will also alternate my Henna treatments with my protein treatments every 3 weeks (i.e. Henna treatment after takedown at week 3 and Hard protein treatment after takedown at week 6).


*What else might you add to reach your goals?*
I also plan to BKT every 3 months for length checks and to make my hair more manageable (i.e. light heat training).  I also wear lace fronts as opposed to half wigs as I found that I was manipulating my hair too much for half wigs for the purpose of blending.  Ironically I have found lacefronts to be much better on my hairline than half wigs as they are not elasticated.  I DO NOT glue down my lacefronts but rather just secure them with a strap at the back and a few pins where needed at the front.  I leave out a few of my own hairs at the front to create a more natural hair line (aka April from muffinismylovers method).  I have really liked using this method over the last few months (I BC’d in April) as it allows me access to my hair, allows me to DC and just chill in the evenings or when I am not out at about and feel the breeze on my head.  I also find lacefronts MUCH LIGHTER than half wigs and better ventilated so you don’t feel so hot and bothered.  I have previously been braiding up into small braids but prefer the cornrows as they will be less manipulation.

Here’s hoping for APL by next December 

ETA:  One thing that I really finds helps me speed up my growth is vits and staying on top of eating Iron rich foods.  My growth is off the charts when I stay on top of those two things.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? Half wigs, full wigs, lacefronts, and maybe senegelese twists this month
Are you natural or relaxed? natural
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? not sure....ORS or pantene
What are you using to seal before braiding? olive oil 
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? scurl or hawaiian silky  14 in 1
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? scurl mixed with water
How often will you wash? What method? What products? I will cowash 2-3 times a week using Bedhead Moisture Maniac or Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing Con (no method in particular) and clarify with suave clarifying poo or was with tresemme natural shampoo every 2 weeks
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Aphogee reconstructor 
What else might you add to reach your goals? nothing now


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey there, Positivelyradiant!!    Welcome friend 

The Deep Moisture method is when you section off your hair for braiding and dampen with leave in/water/etc to open the cuticle.  Then you put your DC of choice on that piece of hair.  Massage it in until the DC is absorbed and then seal the DC with some sort of oil or grease.  Braid as normal and then leave your braids in as long as you plan to.  The DC is not rinsed out until your next shampoo or cowash, really.  And even then there is plenty of moisture left behind!  That's why we need the hard protein treatment every 6 to 8 weeks to combat all that luscious moisture 

I think that's why this plan is so exciting.  Anyone can leave braids in while cowashing, etc.  It's the deep moisture with the routine hard protein for balance and the power of PSing that make this regi such a power house. 



Stella B. said:


> OK ladies, how are we sealing the hair? Just the ends, or the full length of the hair shaft starting just below the roots, all the way down to the ends? I remember LadyP stated earlier to avoid the scalp when applying the conditioner. I assume the same is true for sealing with the heavy oil?? I'm not a wig wearer, but if I can use a scarf as my protective covering, then I'm in!!  LOL


 
Of course you can use your scarf! Come on in.  I seal from about half way down.  I just took my original braids down so I can do a hard protein since I haven't done one in a couple of years.  My hair feels like buttah.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Poutchi said:


> Hi there,
> *Just wondering if this can be done on single braids with extensions and just wash and  deep moisture every week and keep them in for 2 months and do a hardcore protein before each install*. I know I cannot keep wig for a long time, I tried them so much, I have like 5 of them sitting and that have only been use for a week at the most each of them. I would really like to grow this hair through the mean of braiding and I just figure out I can braid my own hair  So My plan was to transition by doing that. So if the deep moisture method can help me retain more, I will be doing that as well while in braids. HHJ to all


 
Yes, absolutely. This is what I did for ages, until my hair became too long to do all of that braiding. Though at first, I wasn't as aware of the need for protein. My hair got overly moisturized and began to stretch and tear.  I learned that protein is essential when you are doing that much moisturizing.



Stella B. said:


> OK ladies, how are we sealing the hair? Just the ends, or the full length of the hair shaft starting just below the roots, all the way down to the ends? I remember LadyP stated earlier to avoid the scalp when applying the conditioner. I assume the same is true for sealing with the heavy oil?? I'm not a wig wearer, but if I can use a scarf as my protective covering, then I'm in!!  LOL



I do the full length of hair minus the scalp and top 2 inches of hair as far as both conditioner and sealant goes.



sheba1 said:


> Hey there, Positivelyradiant!!    Welcome friend
> 
> The Deep Moisture method is when you section off your hair for braiding and dampen with leave in/water/etc to open the cuticle.  Then you put your DC of choice on that piece of hair.  Massage it in until the DC is absorbed and then seal the DC with some sort of oil or grease.  Braid as normal and then leave your braids in as long as you plan to.  The DC is not rinsed out until your next shampoo or cowash, really.  And even then there is plenty of moisture left behind!  That's why we need the hard protein treatment every 6 to 8 weeks to combat all that luscious moisture
> 
> ...


 
That is a perfect synopsis of the Deep Moisture Method!


----------



## dejaomare (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? single cornrows not zig zags/ wigs
Are you natural or relaxed? natural 
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Humectress 
What are you using to seal before braiding? castor or glycerin
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? scurl
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in?  What products? with scurl/castor oil
How often will you wash? once a week 
What method? condition wash 
What products? Suave
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? ORS hair mayo or emergencee
and how often? every 6 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals? add megatek/oil to my scalp  every other day and biotin/MSM


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I worship Ms. LadyP's progress, so OF COURSE I would join this challenge! I think this is going to be my only challenge for now because I really think I can keep up with this for the next 6 months at least :scratchch

What is your PS of choice? Full and Half Wigs w/ cornrowed or pined up hair. 

Are you natural or relaxed? Transitioning from relaxed to natural

What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? I plan to use Silcone Mix & Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol alternately 

What are you using to seal before braiding? Africa's Best Carrot & Tea Tree Oil

What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? My spray bottle with water and Silken Child (first time using it will be this weekend!)

How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? I could use some advice in this area :crystalba I will moisturize by using S-Curl on my braids every 2-3 days (every other day made my hair kinda mushy last time I had cornrows) and seal with my ABCTT mentioned above. Is this right?  I mean is it too much or to less? I have never really sealed because I don't understand the concept. If someone wants to PM me to explain, I would sure appreciate it :Blush2: 

How often will you wash? Once a week

What method? C&G Method or while hair is in cornrows.

What products? BIOLAGE DELICATE CARE SULFATE FREE SHAMPOO 

What will you use for your hard protein treatment? Biolage Intensive Strengthening Masque  and how often?Whenever I take out my cornrows.

What else might you add to reach your goals?
I plan to use WGO on my scalp at least once a week as I normally do. That is it for now... Will update if something else comes up. 

*BTW, when is the official start date of this challenge?  *


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Is anyone else having trouble viewing the tuts posted on the first page. I'm not sure if it's cause I'm on my phone, but I keep getting a message indicating the vids are no longer up.  If this is truly the case can someone post another tut? Please and thank you in advance!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? Wigs! I'm actually kind of bald (from the BC!) and I can't do anything else 
Are you natural or relaxed? Well now, I am natural! LOL
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?IDK yet, but something with all natural ingredients: honey, EVOO, etc.
What are you using to seal before braiding? Castor Oil/EVOO
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? Umm...water? Is this a trick question?
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? Well, I don't have this problem now because I don't have any hair...lol. But I can't keep braids in to save my life, so I'll probably have to cross that bridge when I get there
How often will you wash? What method? What products?Right now? Seldom, because once again, I HAVE NO HAIR! But when I get some hair, I don't plan on washing I will use natural products cleanse my scalp like baking soda and ACV
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? IDK, maybe Aphogee; I'll have to look into some...any good suggestions???? 
What else might you add to reach your goals? Umm...probably Cherry Lola treatments (very interesting), henna (my first try will be when I get a few inches of hair), etc.


I am really excited about this challenge, it's like my first one and I'm juiced!!!! This 12-month challenge ends right on my 1-year nappiversary and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice?Single Braids with extensions
Are you natural or relaxed?Transitionning from relaxed to natural, 6months post
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?Silk element Megasilk alternating with silk element Mega Cholesterol
What are you using to seal before braiding?Coconut Oil, Olive oil, Blue Magic ( not sure yet... I am afraid of petrolateum but I need to use up this jar i have at home so that might be the moment to do this on braids )
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?A mix of Aphogee green tea leave in, Scurls and Infusium 23 repairologie
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?Spritz hair with my mix every day and seal with same sealing oils
How often will you wash? What method? What products?Weekly washes, add water to shampoo and pour on hair and massage scalp. Milcreek Keratin Shampoo
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?Aphogee 2 step, every 2months
What else might you add to reach your goals?I plan to prepoo before every wash. I want to restart taking my multivitamines as well. I am also using Megatek and JBCO on my scalp every night


LET'S GROW IT!!!!


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm interested in doing this challenge, but I will alternate wigs with crochet braids.


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I have already been doing my own version of this. It works really well!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ooooh so many people are joining the challenge, . 

Anyhoo, I have not been this excited to join a challenge since MT/OCT days. I took out my braids last night, twisted it and went to bed. This morning, I unravelled the twists, pre-pooed with aloe vera gel mixed with coconut oil and honey for one hour. 

I clarified twice with Mizani Puriphyl shampoo because of extreme itchiness from product buildup on my scalp.

I gave myself a deep protein treatment with Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment and now I am sitting under my dryer with some Alterna Hemp Hydrate Conditioner on my hair for an hour. 

I will be hendigoing my hair overnight tonight. I could definitely use the coloring - my grays are coming in fierce. 

Then I will cowash it out, moisture mist it, follow up with some more DCing with the Deep Moisture method, plait up, seal and prepare for my half wig.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Are you ladies taking vitamins? B/c that's a key part of my reggie. Vitamins for the Hair, from Puritan's Pride, gelatin, garlic oil and Vitamin E  that's what I take in addition to prenatals.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Just a question...who has the hookup on a nice lacefront? I'm a poor college student and...yea, that's all that needs to be said! lol.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> Are you ladies taking vitamins? B/c that's a key part of my reggie. Vitamins for the Hair, from Puritan's Pride, gelatin, garlic oil and Vitamin E  that's what I take in addition to prenatals.


 
Is the brand of gelatin you're taking also by Puritan's Pride LP?

I know I need some B-Complex vitamins so I'll be getting those soon.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey Sheba, I might be joining you all on this one. I've got to get some things together first, but I'll pop back in


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Aggie said:


> Is the brand of gelatin you're taking also by Puritan's Pride LP?
> 
> I know I need some B-Complex vitamins so I'll be getting those soon.



Yes, it is. I also get my aloe and coconut oil from there at the same time usually.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



itsjusthair88 said:


> Just a question...who has the hookup on a nice lacefront? I'm a poor college student and...yea, that's all that needs to be said! lol.


 
What about full or half wigs (lace fronts aren't the end all be all), but u can try hairstopandshop.com, hairsisters,  goldenmartbeautysupply.com, or lhboutique.com....also check your local beauty supply


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey there BlackDiamond21, the challenge is on right now!  I braided my hair the night I read her whole thread.  I unbraided it to do a heavy protein in preparation for this month but jump on in whenever you're ready!  Welcome!



DiamondDivyne said:


> Is anyone else having trouble viewing the tuts posted on the first page. I'm not sure if it's cause I'm on my phone, but I keep getting a message indicating the vids are no longer up.  If this is truly the case can someone post another tut? Please and thank you in advance!



Hey there, what tuts do you mean, DiamondDivyne?



itsjusthair88 said:


> Just a question...who has the hookup on a nice lacefront? I'm a poor college student and...yea, that's all that needs to be said! lol.


  Definitely check out rockeytrading.com before you purchase any wig ever!  LOL  check out all the regular sites to read reviews, look at pictures, etc.  When you've decided one, go to rockeytrading.  The wigs and bulk hair run 30% to 50% cheaper there.  

Perfect example, a friend hipped me to this wig: http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/SENSATIONNEL-HUMAN-HAIR-FULL-LACE-WIG-VANESSA/index.php

I loved it on her so I went to rockeytrading to see if they had it.  Check it out: http://rockeytrading.com/store.cfm?...3&ReturnTo=http://rockeytrading.com/store.cfm

Anyone care for a $45 savings?  I sure do! 

There is an order minimum but I find it to be totally worth it.  Good luck!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

So the hair is basically damp for 12 months, under a wig?

Does that mean baggying each night, for 12 months?  I presume yes given the need for the hardcore protein at each braid takedown?  I'm intrigued.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Be careful with the human hair "lace" wigs by Sensationnel, Modu, Freetress, Outre etc.  They tend to have plastic mesh rather than actual French or Swiss lace meaning the knots cannot be bleached and you will need makeup (powder or foundation) to make the parting look natural.

I love my Modu Invisilace but it took a bit of work to make her parting look realistic.



sheba1 said:


> Definitely check out rockeytrading.com before you purchase any wig ever!  LOL  check out all the regular sites to read reviews, look at pictures, etc.  When you've decided one, go to rockeytrading.  The wigs and bulk hair run 30% to 50% cheaper there.
> 
> Perfect example, a friend hipped me to this wig: http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Wig/SENSATIONNEL-HUMAN-HAIR-FULL-LACE-WIG-VANESSA/index.php
> 
> ...


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



naturalmanenyc said:


> *So the hair is basically damp for 12 months, under a wig?*
> 
> Does that mean baggying each night, for 12 months?  I presume yes given the need for the hardcore protein at each braid takedown?  I'm intrigued.



My hair dried within 24 hours or so.  It was dry when I took it down to do my protein treatment.  It was soft as buttah, though!


----------



## My Friend (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

LadyPanialo where can I get the deep conditioner that you currently use? TY


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

After careful consideration I will not be doing the deep moisture treatment. I have been using this regi for almost a year and will keep using my mixture of shea butter, wheat germ oil, JBCO and aloe vera to braid my hair up. Same concept just different products. My next wash I will be doing a light protein treatment with Jherri Rehdding & QH.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Aggie said:


> Ooooh so many people are joining the challenge, .
> 
> *Anyhoo, I have not been this excited to join a challenge since MT/OCT days.* I took out my braids last night, twisted it and went to bed. This morning, I unravelled the twists, pre-pooed with aloe vera gel mixed with coconut oil and honey for one hour.



I agree!  I got super excited about the BKT and I still am but it won't do me much good until I reach my goals since I don't plan on wearing my hair out until then.  This regi really gets me going.  I get excited about all of the good I can do for my hair along the way.



> I clarified twice with Mizani Puriphyl shampoo because of extreme itchiness from product buildup on my scalp.
> 
> I gave myself a deep protein treatment with Dudley's DRC 28 Protein Treatment and now I am sitting under my dryer with some Alterna Hemp Hydrate Conditioner on my hair for an hour.
> 
> ...



This sounds amazing!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



hair4romheaven said:


> After careful consideration I will not be doing the deep moisture treatment. I have been using this regi for almost a year and will keep using my mixture of shea butter, wheat germ oil, JBCO and aloe vera to braid my hair up. Same concept just different products. My next wash I will be doing a light protein treatment with Jherri Rehdding & QH.



Sounds great!!

This is all about PSing, keeping moisture/protein balance and nourishing your body in whatever way works for you.  Do what feels right!  No judgement here.


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Don't mind me I'm just watching from the sidelines


----------



## Barbara (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



hair4romheaven said:


> After careful consideration I will not be doing the deep moisture treatment. I have been using this regi for almost a year and will keep using my mixture of shea butter, wheat germ oil, JBCO and aloe vera to braid my hair up. Same concept just different products. My next wash I will be doing a light protein treatment with Jherri Rehdding & QH.



I agree with you.  I'm trying to use up everything that I have before I experiment with another group of hair care products.  This economy is too brutal for me to be buying anything new.


----------



## BonBon (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

*What is your PS of choice? *Twists under a wig
*Are you natural or relaxed? *Texlaxed ends, natural roots, never relaxing again
*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? *Not sure but I may try Keracare MC if I can find it
*What are you using to seal before braiding?* Coconut oil, JBCO
*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?* Dont know yet
*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? *Lush Vanilla Delight, coconut oil *
How often will you wash? What method? What products?* I want to wash once per week, will wash in twists with clarifying shampoo fornightly.
*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? *and how often? Aphogee 2 step, 8 weeks
*What else might you add to reach your goals? *lm using mn mixed with scalp cream on the scalp, will try and find a wig cap thats not damaging KISS!

 BTW *Sheba* thanks so much on one of your old posts on how to use porosity control. I was having such a problem with my hair for months because it turned crunchy. I tried PC before but it didn't work but when I did it in your order it worked. Happy to have my old hair back LOL


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



tickledpinkies09 said:


> *What is your PS of choice? *Twists under a wig
> *Are you natural or relaxed? *Texlaxed ends, natural roots, never relaxing again
> *What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? *Not sure but I may try Keracare MC if I can find it
> *What are you using to seal before braiding?* Coconut oil, JBCO
> ...



Hi Tickledpinkies,  welcome to the challenge!  What is Lush Vanilla Delight? It sounds divine!



> BTW *Sheba* thanks so much on one of your old posts on how to use porosity control. I was having such a problem with my hair for months because it turned crunchy. I tried PC before but it didn't work but when I did it in your order it worked. Happy to have my old hair back LOL



Oh my goodness, I'm so glad it worked for you!  I got that from AtlantaJJ as she described the steps of Joico's 17 minute miracle.  After hiding our hair with LadyP's techniques we're going to have very *long* buttery hair!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



My Friend said:


> LadyPanialo where can I get the deep conditioner that you currently use? TY



Hey My Friend,

I'm not LadyP but just in case she doesn't see your post, here is a link to her blog about her favorite products: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/entry.php?b=16336


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



My Friend said:


> LadyPanialo where can I get the deep conditioner that you currently use? TY



I just bought a 64 oz bottle of Kenra MC from Beauty-Mart.com. You may want to get a smaller sized bottle  but it's most cost effective for me to buy it by the gallon  



hair4romheaven said:


> After careful consideration I will not be doing the deep moisture treatment. I have been using this regi for almost a year and will keep using my mixture of shea butter, wheat germ oil, JBCO and aloe vera to braid my hair up. Same concept just different products. My next wash I will be doing a light protein treatment with Jherri Rehdding & QH.



That's cool. Whatever works for you. 



sheba1 said:


> Sounds great!!
> 
> This is all about PSing, keeping moisture/protein balance and nourishing your body in whatever way works for you.  Do what feels right!  No judgement here.


 
Exactly. I have never tried to make it seem like what works for my hair is the end all be all of hair care.


----------



## Gibsongal (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'd love to join. But have a few????? 

Does deep moisture have to be applied every time you shampoo? I plan on pooing once a week.

Speaking of shampoo, what are y'all using? My hair hates poo, but I need something to cleanse my scalp. I might try shampoo bars.

If these question have been answered I apologize. I read the whole thread, but I might have missed some details. Thanks ladies.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Gibsongal said:


> I'd love to join. But have a few?????
> 
> Does deep moisture have to be applied every time you shampoo? I plan on pooing once a week.



The deep moisture method is only applied as the braids are being put in.  The braids are then left in place for 1 to 2 months (with all that yummy moisture still in and protecting the hair).  After that you can shampoo and DC as normal weekly and moisturize and seal as needed.  

I like to put just a dollup of shampoo into a squirt bottle with some water, shake it up and squirt down in my braids.  I do the same thing with ayurveda tea rinses adding the tea to conditioner in a squirt bottle.  I do the same with my DC of choice, also (watered down in squirt bottle to get all of my hair).  I then rinse thoroughly with my shower spray.



> Speaking of shampoo, what are y'all using? My hair hates poo, but I need something to cleanse my scalp. I might try shampoo bars.



I am in love with millcreek keratin poo.  Their biotin poo is also nice.  I only add water to these but any other poo I'll add a little oil in the bottle also.  



> If these question have been answered I apologize. I read the whole thread, but I might have missed some details. Thanks ladies.



No worries, that's what we're here for.. to help one another


----------



## Gibsongal (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> The deep moisture method is only applied as the braids are being put in.  The braids are then left in place for 1 to 2 months (with all that yummy moisture still in and protecting the hair).  After that you can shampoo and DC as normal weekly and moisturize and seal as needed.
> 
> I like to put just a dollup of shampoo into a squirt bottle with some water, shake it up and squirt down in my braids.  I do the same thing with ayurveda tea rinses adding the tea to conditioner in a squirt bottle.  I do the same with my DC of choice, also (watered down in squirt bottle to get all of my hair).  I then rinse thoroughly with my shower spray.
> 
> ...


 

Aww thanks for that speed response Sheba1. You have been so helpful. I definitely wanna join. I'll be back in a little while with my stats.  Man the thought of not having to comb my hair for 2 months is really exciting.  Does that sound lazy????? HAHA. Well I am.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Gibsongal said:


> Aww thanks for that speed response Sheba1. You have been so helpful. I definitely wanna join. I'll be back in a little while with my stats.  Man the thought of not having to comb my hair for 2 months is really exciting.  Does that sound lazy????? HAHA. Well I am.


 
You are very welcome, Gibsongal.  hahahaha  I don't think you can ask me if that's lazy because I'm biased  lol  I can't wait, either!!  And I get so excited about it because I should have at least one inch of growth by then and the rest of my hair will be protected, conditioned and strong.  How cool is that?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thanks LadyP. I will be looking into the gelatin supps as well





LadyPaniolo said:


> Yes, it is. I also get my aloe and coconut oil from there at the same time usually.


----------



## DiamondDivyne (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm sorry about the vague tutorial question.  It's the tuts on making u-shaped wigs in the first post.  There was also one further down on page one, but none of the tuts would open for me...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies I think I am going to relax a lot sooner than planned. I just got done with my henna session and I kid you not, I spent at least an hour and a half detangling this nest. I cannot afford to lose this much time on my hair. I love my napps, but this is getting ridiculous. I have no issues with regular DCing but when henna day comes, I face it with such dread.

Not only that, I am losing a lot of tiny pieces of hair all over the place when I detangle. I feel like I'm losing progress detangling these tight coils. I have a lot of respect for those of you who can manage your tight curls but today, I'm sorry, I've thrown in the towel. I'm relaxing as soon as my hair dries, maybe tomorrow. 

I have too many grays not to color my hair and henna affords me the ability to do them every 2-3 weeks without damage. I already pulled out my relaxer, base, pre-relaxer treatment, and my mid-step protein treatment and have them lined up and ready for me. Wish me luck ladies.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> Exactly. I have never tried to make it seem like what works for my hair is the end all be all of hair care.


 
I never took it like that apologies if you took it that way. Anyway I was just sharing what products I will be using since we are all sharing tech. and products while in this challenge.  I wanted to list what I will be using during this time. Besides I have so many products I need to use before/if moving on to anything else. 
Thanks for sharing. ;-)


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Aggie said:


> Ladies I think I am going to relax a lot sooner than planned. I just got done with my henna session and I kid you not, I spent at least an hour and a half detangling this nest. I cannot afford to lose this much time on my hair. I love my napps, but this is getting ridiculous. I have no issues with regular DCing but when henna day comes, I face it with such dread.
> 
> Not only that, I am losing a lot of tiny pieces of hair all over the place when I detangle. I feel like I'm losing progress detangling these tight coils. I have a lot of respect for those of you who can manage your tight curls but today, I'm sorry, I've thrown in the towel. I'm relaxing as soon as my hair dries, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I have too many grays not to color my hair and henna affords me the ability to do them every 2-3 weeks without damage. I already pulled out my relaxer, base, pre-relaxer treatment, and my mid-step protein treatment and have them lined up and ready for me. Wish me luck ladies.


 
Good luck, Aggie. You must do what's right for you. And you'll be texlaxed right? Can't wait! You'll have your length and fullness back in no time.


----------



## islanchile (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey ladies, I've been wigging it for a while so I'd like to join too.  

This is my first challenge!

*What is your PS of choice? *Twists under a wig (if I finally master the art of cornrows, I'll switch to that)
*Are you natural or relaxed?* Natural (but I'll probably BKT in a few weeks)
*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?* This may change but I'll start with Humectress
*What are you using to seal before braiding?* ORS Olive Oil
*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? *Aloe vera gel, glycerin and water
*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? *Infusium 23 and jojoba oil or olive oil in a spray bottle
*How often will you wash? What method? What products? *Once a week with Creme of Nature Kiwi & Citrus Ultra Moisturizing Shampoo 
*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?*  Aubrey Organics GPB once a week while in twists.  If I do cornrows, I'll probably use something stronger right after a take down like Aphogee 2 step, which would probably be once a month *
What else might you add to reach your goals?* I'm alternating growth treatments.  I try to change it up about once a month.  Right now I'm using a MegaTek mix on my scalp.  In a couple of weeks I'll try an MN mix.  I also take hair vitamins.  Right now I'm taking GNC Hair, Skin, Nails but I'm going to switch to GNC WELLbeING® be-BEAUTIFUL™ Hair, Skin & Nails Formula as soon as the old bottle is out (but who am I kidding, I'm a product junkie, I'll probably get it tomorrow)

I'm excited


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Good luck, Aggie. You must do what's right for you. And you'll be texlaxed right? Can't wait! You'll have your length and fullness back in no time.


 


Thanks Sheba. I think I will texlax it, yes. I don't think I'm ready for bone-straight hair. I would still like some texture in my hair, just not this tight to the point I am losing my hair and I am losing a lot of time detangling it = double whammy. Not good, not good at all


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

hello everyone . 
So today was my wash day after a week of having these braids in. I wash with creme of nature moisturizing shampoo and then towel dried. After that i sprayed my braids with a mix of infusium 23 and african pride braid spray. Then apply Silk element megasilk moisture treatment and massage it in the braids until completly absorbed. then I sealed with Hollywood beauty castor oil ( that jar has to finish   ). I then oiled my scalp with megatek mixed with JBCO. I will be spraying my hair with the braids spray infusium mix every day until next wash. How are you guys doing?


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Distorted Barbie said:


> What about full or half wigs (lace fronts aren't the end all be all), but u can try hairstopandshop.com, hairsisters,  goldenmartbeautysupply.com, or lhboutique.com....also check your local beauty supply


 

Well as you can see in my picture, I don't have enough hair for a half wig (LOL) and I thought the point was to keep your hair covered up and with a half wig, isn't half your hair out? IDK I've never worn one! (I know I'm like fake hair-challenged) and the ONE time I wore a wig, I looked crazy. So I guess I really need to be asking about natural, not super wiggy wigs...where can I find those? lol.



sheba1 said:


> Hey there BlackDiamond21, the challenge is on right now!  I braided my hair the night I read her whole thread.  I unbraided it to do a heavy protein in preparation for this month but jump on in whenever you're ready!  Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Thanks even the one you put as an example was really nice. I just need to look around.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Poutchi said:


> hello everyone .
> So today was my wash day after a week of having these braids in. I wash with creme of nature moisturizing shampoo and then towel dried. After that i sprayed my braids with a mix of infusium 23 and african pride braid spray. Then apply Silk element megasilk moisture treatment and massage it in the braids until completly absorbed. then I sealed with Hollywood beauty castor oil ( that jar has to finish   ). I then oiled my scalp with megatek mixed with JBCO. I will be spraying my hair with the braids spray infusium mix every day until next wash. How are you guys doing?



Ohhh so you're going to do the deep moisture method each wash!  Sounds good.

Doing just fine here.  Just moisturizing with african royale braid spray and sealing with coconut oil daily.  Man, when I detangled before my hard protein I had hardly any shedding.  Like a quarter size worth.  My hair is now braided til this time November.  Hoping to continue to keep shedding down with garlic supplements and tea rinses.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just wanted to say that i really admire you ladies dedication!  I would love to join you guys, but braids don't last that long in my hair, 1 week at the most before they totally fuzz up,and i don't know anything about wigs lol!  But I'm gonna be jocking the DMM and cheering you guys on from the sidelines....carry on!


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Ohhh so you're going to do the deep moisture method each wash!  Sounds good.
> 
> Doing just fine here.  Just moisturizing with african royale braid spray and sealing with coconut oil daily.  Man, when I detangled before my hard protein I had hardly any shedding.  Like a quarter size worth.  My hair is now braided til this time November.  Hoping to continue to keep shedding down with garlic supplements and tea rinses.


 
Hey Sheba . I thought that was what everyone was doing . I completly stop DCing my braids and will only steam them once a week with some oils in ( around mid week) and do the DMM every saturday. I need to start taking my supplements... I sooo don't like taking pills!!! I have a lot of multivitamines here at home that I am sure I can do a whole without the need of buying any. I will start taking them today ( I promise to myself lol). 
SO yes I am doing the deep moisture method every week. I think I need that moisture in my hair. I also think I should start adding a protein leave in in my spray... hmmm 
I am going to keep these braids in until end of October


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've been doing the C & G wig method for about three weeks now since I had a micro braid session that went wrong with my edges and had to cut that phase short.  I just bought another new wig this morning at the BSS that I really, really love and has that natural look to it.  I now have two "go -to's" for everyday wear and may seek one or two more to get me through winter.  This challenge is coming along at a perfect time to achieve more length.

However I have one question is the deep moisture conditioning method for the use of conditioners that are usually rinsed out?  Is there any option to use a deep moisturizing leave in conditoner?  Besides this and determining how to wash my hair weekly without messing up my cornrows, I'm pretty sure this challenge is a shoe-in for me.  I just want to get the product usage correct.

Thanks!


----------



## *Frisky* (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



itsjusthair88 said:


> What is your PS of choice? Wigs! I'm actually kind of bald (from the BC!) and I can't do anything else
> Are you natural or relaxed? Well now, I am natural! LOL
> What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?IDK yet, but something with all natural ingredients: honey, EVOO, etc.
> What are you using to seal before braiding? Castor Oil/EVOO
> ...


 
I love your hair!!!!! Beautiful...I was so closed to BCing a few weeks ago but I just couldn't hahaha


I think I will join you ladies in this challenge..I havent been wearing my wigs that much these last few months but the weather is changing so this is a good time to start back. I am on the hunt to find someone to cornrow my hair.

What is your PS of choice? Wigs and buns..I might try a DIY sew in soon.
Are you natural or relaxed? I am relaxed currently 16 weeks post..trying to make it to 26.
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Skala masques with steam.
What are you using to seal before braiding? Probably will use coconut or castor oil.
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? Water 
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? Some type of leave in and oils.
How often will you wash? What method? What products? I dont think I can go longer than 3 weeks without shampooing/DCing..I am using Skala products.
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Dudleys DRC 28..6-8 weeks.
What else might you add to reach your goals? I am attempting to transition so somewhere down the line I might wind up cutting off my relaxed hair either little by little or all at once.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Poutchi said:


> Hey Sheba . I thought that was what everyone was doing . I completly stop DCing my braids and will only steam them once a week with some oils in ( around mid week) and do the DMM every saturday. I need to start taking my supplements... I sooo don't like taking pills!!! I have a lot of multivitamines here at home that I am sure I can do a whole without the need of buying any. I will start taking them today ( I promise to myself lol).
> SO yes I am doing the deep moisture method every week. I think I need that moisture in my hair. I also think I should start adding a protein leave in in my spray... hmmm
> I am going to keep these braids in until end of October


 
Everything I can find in relation to it is while she's braiding her hair up.  From there she just says she washes once a week.  I think it sounds good to do it weekly!  I don't think it should cause any problem.

Glad to hear you'll be taking your multi, good for you   The protein leave in sounds like a good idea, too, since you'll have all that good moisture.  Are you thinking like the Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave in or more like the Green tea keratin mist?



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I've been doing the C & G wig method for about three weeks now since I had a micro braid session that went wrong with my edges and had to cut that phase short.  I just bought another new wig this morning at the BSS that I really, really love and has that natural look to it.  I now have two "go -to's" for everyday wear and may seek one or two more to get me through winter.  This challenge is coming along at a perfect time to achieve more length.
> 
> However I have one question is the deep moisture conditioning method for the use of conditioners that are usually rinsed out?  Is there any option to use a deep moisturizing leave in conditoner?  Besides this and determining how to wash my hair weekly without messing up my cornrows, I'm pretty sure this challenge is a shoe-in for me.  I just want to get the product usage correct.
> 
> Thanks!


 
While the method LadyP uses is to use deep conditioner (the kind normally rinsed out), I'm sure you can use whatever products you wish.  

If you feel open to it, I would say try it and see.  After using the hard protein in prep for my braids, my hair soaked that DC right on up 



*Frisky* said:


> I love your hair!!!!! Beautiful...I was so closed to BCing a few weeks ago but I just couldn't hahaha
> 
> 
> I think I will join you ladies in this challenge..I havent been wearing my wigs that much these last few months but the weather is changing so this is a good time to start back. I am on the hunt to find someone to cornrow my hair.
> ...



Welcome, Deepskyblue 

Everything sounds great!  Hoping I can get my hands on some skala G3 after while.  I really want to try it but I don't want to pay full price for it online   So here is to waiting til spring to (hopefully) find them at Big Lots.


----------



## dejaomare (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What do u do if your hair isn't long enough to braid?


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



dejaomare said:


> What do u do if your hair isn't long enough to braid?



Hey there, Dejaomare, I would style in whatever way you like to style your hair before you wear a wig.  It'll be long enough to braid in no time.


----------



## nzeee (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

New to the board (registered ages ago but never really looked around).

I'm definitely in tho. been reading up on this method for the past couple days and think i'm ready for my first challenge.

What is your PS of choice?  currently (as in starting tomorrow) it will be cornrows under a wig. long term it will be med sized single box braids with extensions since i don't really love wigs for more than a couple weeks at a time.
Are you natural or relaxed?  natural, 4b/a
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Nexxus Humectress DC, but that may change. may go back to morocan oil masque
What are you using to seal before braiding?  castor oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?  water/glycerin/aloe vera juice spritz
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? same as above but may try humectin in winter
How often will you wash? What method? What products? generally co-wash every 3-4d which i will continue to do. will clarify wash every 2-3wks i guess. depends on the itchies. 
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? aphogee 2-step every 6-8wks, after taking braids down. actually, i may take braids down after just 5wks, i'll have to see. i'm another one that gets EXTREMELY fuzzy regardless of how much i wear my satin cap at night. 
What else might you add to reach your goals? curious about biotin, gelatin, mega tek but i've never tried any of them so as usual i'll be proceeding slowly. so i may try all or none of these over time


----------



## BonBon (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Hi Tickledpinkies,  welcome to the challenge!  What is Lush Vanilla Delight? It sounds divine!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, I'm so glad it worked for you!  I got that from AtlantaJJ as she described the steps of Joico's 17 minute miracle.  After hiding our hair with LadyP's techniques we're going to have very *long* buttery hair!


 
Heya, it is actually an all natural body lotion I have experimented with and actually like on on my hair  Its not too heavy either. Main ingredients: Hibiscus infusion, spring water, organic coconut water and extra virgin coconut oil


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 12, 2010)

*Count me in!*

Please sign me up.  I'm definitely down for the challenge. 

What is your PS of choice?  *Twists or Cornrows under a wig*
Are you natural or relaxed?  *Natural 4B*
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? *Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose*
What are you using to seal before braiding? *Castor Oil w/ Rosemary EO*
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?  *Water w/ Rosemary EO*
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? *Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter and Castor Oil w/ Rosemary EO*
How often will you wash? What method? What products? *Once a week with Renpure Organics Shampoo (red bottle)*
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?  *As far as I'll go with protein is Giovanni's Leave In Conditioner once a week*
What else might you add to reach your goals?  *Just my regular multi vitamin and iron pill that my anemia is forcing me to take*

In addition to that.......................

I just bought 3 wigs from hairsisters: Opal, Puffy and Valencia Girl. Anyhow, once again, attachments aren't working so below are the links to the wigs. Until they arrive, I will be wearing Oakland Girl by Freetress.

*Opal* http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=12397
*Puffy* http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=10232
*Valencia Girl* http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ViewDetail.php?product_id=5364


So there ya have it.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

That sounds goood Tickeledpinkies!  Lovely ingredients   I'll keep an eye out for that.

Thank you for joining, Evallusion and Nzeee   You ladies have been added!


----------



## aa9746 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm in enough challenges but I use her methods with my wigs and they work.  She's really nice!


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Count me in!*

Hi everyone! Just took my first hair vitamin-the Puritan Pride one recommended by LadyP. I'll also be taking a chewable multi-vitamin, and of course drinking my egg cocktail. So I guess this means I am officially a part of this challenge. Yay!! I'll be answering the challenge questions in a few days, as soon as I see how many products I already have (conditioner, oils, aloe juice and gel) and can use up. I want to keep new products to a minimum.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



hair4romheaven said:


> I never took it like that apologies if you took it that way. Anyway I was just sharing what products I will be using since we are all sharing tech. and products while in this challenge.  I wanted to list what I will be using during this time. Besides I have so many products I need to use before/if moving on to anything else.
> Thanks for sharing. ;-)


 
Oh, no, I wasn't offended. I just wanted to clarify that I don't think my way is the ONLY way to grow some hair. I didn't want anyone to think I was being presumptuous, but I didn't think you specifically were saying I was. 



Poutchi said:


> Hey Sheba . I thought that was what everyone was doing . I completly stop DCing my braids and will only steam them once a week with some oils in ( around mid week) and do the DMM every saturday. I need to start taking my supplements... I sooo don't like taking pills!!! I have a lot of multivitamines here at home that I am sure I can do a whole without the need of buying any. I will start taking them today ( I promise to myself lol).
> SO yes I am doing the deep moisture method every week. I think I need that moisture in my hair. I also think I should start adding a protein leave in in my spray... hmmm
> I am going to keep these braids in until end of October


 

If you are re-braiding every week, that's lots of manipulation. I hope you don't suffer more breakage from manipulating your hair that often! Also, I don't know if that much moisture on your hair will be good for it, or if your hair will get overmoisturized. If it starts to get mushy, to tear or stretch, please step up the protein and slow your roll on the deep moisture. It's possible to have too much of a good thing! 



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I've been doing the C & G wig method for about three weeks now since I had a micro braid session that went wrong with my edges and had to cut that phase short.  I just bought another new wig this morning at the BSS that I really, really love and has that natural look to it.  I now have two "go -to's" for everyday wear and may seek one or two more to get me through winter.  This challenge is coming along at a perfect time to achieve more length.
> 
> However I have one question is the deep moisture conditioning method for the use of conditioners that are usually rinsed out?  Is there any option to use a deep moisturizing leave in conditoner?  Besides this and determining how to wash my hair weekly without messing up my cornrows, I'm pretty sure this challenge is a shoe-in for me.  I just want to get the product usage correct.
> 
> Thanks!



You are asking if it's good to use a moisturizing leave-in as you braid up your hair as opposed to a deep conditioner? I think it can be fine. I have tried MANY variations and permutations on this reggie before settling on what it is now. I found that my hair did not stay as soft when I used anything other than a Deep Conditioner. I tried leave ins like HE LTR, I tried other regular conditioners... Kenra MC is what works best for me, esp when sealed with Vatika or coconut oil. Now that doesn't mean you won't get great results with something else. I'm just sharing what has worked for me. 



aa9746 said:


> I'm in enough challenges but I use her methods with my wigs and they work.  She's really nice!



 thank you!


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> If you are re-braiding every week, that's lots of manipulation. I hope you don't suffer more breakage from manipulating your hair that often! Also, I don't know if that much moisture on your hair will be good for it, or if your hair will get overmoisturized. If it starts to get mushy, to tear or stretch, please step up the protein and slow your roll on the deep moisture. It's possible to have too much of a good thing!
> 
> thank you!


 
Hey LadyPaniolo. No I am not rebraiding every week. I will keep the braids in for 2 months at a time. The only thing I thought we were doing was instead of DC'ing the braids, we were doing the deep moisture method. I have done it twice so far. I will unbraid one braid to see what is going on inside there lol.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey there, LadyP.  Can you please clarify how you do your weekly wash and DC?


----------



## Gibsongal (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? Wigs. And maybe Braids with extensions.

Are you natural or relaxed? Natural 4B

What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Starting with Suave Humetress 

What are you using to seal before braiding? Coconut or Jojoba oil

What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? Infusium, African Royal Braid Spray and rosemary oil
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? Kimmaytube leave-in/and or S-curl. Seal with Castor oil

How often will you wash? What method? What products? Once a week. Still looking for shampoo, but will start with Curls Cleansing Creme. 

What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Afrogee 2 step or Dudley's DRC. Every 6 weeks.

What else might you add to reach your goals? Supplements. Iron 2xs a day. Multi vit. Evening Primrose Oil. Flax Seed oil. 

That's my stats. Happy Hair Growing Everyone!!!!!

Oh. Do we need starting pictures?


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Welcome Gibsongal!!  You only need starting pics if you feel like it!  Glad to have you in the challenge, my friend.  Let's grow some hurr!

Hey Ladies, I was looking at this tutorial and it really made me wanna get a cheapie lace front and leave some of my hair out up front: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2aG2L4FOt4

How cute is that?  Longer than I would want but that is just hot hot hot!

Also, check out the growth she got in just 4 months! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzWHj0VF9Jo&feature=related


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

That would be a great idea, using a curly wig of course so blending won't be an issue.

I wonder how she was able to dye the plastic mesh?  It's not fabric so regular dye probably does not work.  She mentioned ajamericandiva as the source for dyeing the "lace".

You can also use a lace top half wig to get a similar effect.  I had a few by Sensationnal and I still own Acacia (lace top).




sheba1 said:


> Welcome Gibsongal!!  You only need starting pics if you feel like it!  Glad to have you in the challenge, my friend.  Let's grow some hurr!
> 
> Hey Ladies, I was looking at this tutorial and it really made me wanna get a cheapie lace front and leave some of my hair out up front: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2aG2L4FOt4
> 
> ...


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Good question, NaturalmaneNYC... I wonder if hair dye would do it.  Or maybe regular dye would work.  Black dye should color any porous material, lace included.  She left such a small amount of hair out, I bet I could even blend with a straight wig if I touch it with a little wax or pomade, what do you think?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Here is a photo of the lace top for 2 of my prior wigs.

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-half-w-2/lacetop.html

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-lace-t/thelacetopisdiffere.html

The "lace" on the wigs is not porous or at least I do not think so. It's plastic mesh.

I only know of two brands of synthetic lace wigs that use actual lace (which can be dyed), Ozone aka Aplus and the LHB Signature collection (Luxurious Hair Boutique). I do not own either brand though and I cannot comment on the hair texture or longevity of those wigs.

ETA:  It appears that Janet Collection is using real lace now too.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBuoEp5ifls

Whenever I try to make a straight wig blend with my 4a hair, I have to flat iron. I tried Black & Sassy style smoother but that did not work out. I still had to flat iron. All of my straight wigs that I intend to keep are full wigs or lace front wigs. 

Here is a good tutorial on the lace top wigs and the tiny amount of hair needed to leave out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-1sVSSRvUY

This is a good one too for Acacia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lql8-R8hKwI
This video makes me want to keep Acacia



sheba1 said:


> Good question, NaturalmaneNYC... I wonder if hair dye would do it. Or maybe regular dye would work. Black dye should color any porous material, lace included. She left such a small amount of hair out, I bet I could even blend with a straight wig if I touch it with a little wax or pomade, what do you think?


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Okay here I go.

What is your PS of choice? A full sew in weave with an invisible part/wigs
Are you natural or relaxed? natural
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Carols Daughter Peppermint Coniditioner
What are you using to seal before braiding? Castor Oil/vaseline
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? DC will be added to freshly washed wet hair
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? Yes What products? This will change. Currently Scurl,coco oil and castor oil. I'm waiting on a mositurizer from bearfruit.
How often will you wash? Once a weekWhat method? I will wash in braids for most of the month. I will wash my hair while loose once a month once I take out the braids. What products? Carols Daughter Peppermint Shampoo
What will you use for your hard protein treatment?I will prepoo will eggs and mayo and how often? Most likely once every two months.
What else might you add to reach your goals? Nothing as of right now

I'm going to the store today to get a wig. Any suggestions?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Hey there, LadyP.  Can you please clarify how you do your weekly wash and DC?


 
Gladly 

The Deep Moisture Method is the application of deep conditioner followed by sealing during the braiding process. 

Weekly DCs are done with the hair still in cornrows. A squeeze bottle with deep conditioner, some oil and warm water is shaken until the consistency is on the watery side. I shoot the contents of the bottle under each cornrow, as well as on top. I make sure my hair is totally saturated, and then sit under my heating cap for up to an hour, followed by a rinse with cool water. I allow the cornrows to air dry fully before putting my wig back on the following day.

eta: I don't know if everyone knows this, but I am fanatical about avoiding heat. I may use it 4x per year MAX. It is a key part of my reggie. 

In a nutshell:
very low heat
very low manipulation
vitamins and gelatin supplements
protective styling


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> Gladly
> 
> The Deep Moisture Method is the application of deep conditioner followed by sealing during the braiding process.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks LadyP for clarification on your DC process. Until now, I thought that the deep moisture routine was the DC. After your explanation tho, it seems like the deep moisture routine is a seperate treatment done before braiding in addition to the weekly shampoos and DC's. Am I thinking correctly on this one? On the average, do you do the deep moisture every 3-4 weeks, or whenever you feel your hair needs it? Thanks!

**Another question LadyP, that I hope you don't mind answering. After all, you're the expert! Are any of your DC's done on dry hair in between shampoos, or do the DC's always follow a shampoo?


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I would like to join 

I will post my routine this evening.


----------



## Afro|Psychedelicdisiac (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



hair4romheaven said:


> Is the deep moisture treatment rinsed out?


 
I'm waiting for that question to be answered too. 


I'm just starting out on my 'struggling hair journey' so from reading the regimen(s) and the plans just seems too much. I'm skeptical about this. Probably can't do it.  
Do you have to wear your hair braided under a wig (even if your hair is short in the front and even more shorter in the back)?


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Afro|Psychedelicdisiac said:


> I'm waiting for that question to be answered too.



The deep moisture is sealed into the hair with oil or grease and then braided up.  The hair is not rinsed until the next shampoo day where you'll shampoo and DC like normal.  Continue weekly until it's time for the braids to come down, in one to two months.




> I'm just starting out on my 'struggling hair journey' so from reading the regimen(s) and the plans just seems too much. I'm skeptical about this. Probably can't do it.
> Do you have to wear your hair braided under a wig (even if your hair is short in the front and even more shorter in the back)?



In my opinion this is one of the best and simplest reggies to begin, especially if just starting out.  It will work if you work it.  Just remember that, in anything, whether you believe you can or you believe you can not, you are correct.  You decide.

The point to braiding the hair is to decrease manipulation.  If you have enough hair to braid, I say braid it up.  It'll keep your hands out of it and protect your ends.  If it's too short to braid, that's fine too.  Just cover your hair as you choose and wear your wig until your hair is long enough to braid.

You *can* do this, by the way.  Hair is only a matter of correct practice and time.  This is a great method to try and see.  Within a few months you'll have retained a few inches.  Your hair will be both soft and strong and you'll know if you want to continue along this way.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



yaya24 said:


> I would like to join
> 
> I will post my routine this evening.


 
Welcome, Yaya24   We're glad to have you!


----------



## Gibsongal (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Welcome Gibsongal!!  You only need starting pics if you feel like it!  Glad to have you in the challenge, my friend.  Let's grow some hurr!
> 
> Hey Ladies, I was looking at this tutorial and it really made me wanna get a cheapie lace front and leave some of my hair out up front: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2aG2L4FOt4
> 
> ...



Man I loved that she pulled the combs out of her wig and replaced them with those good hair pins!!!! That's a genius idea. That wig is hot too.

I'm gonna have to check out your shampoo suggestions. I'll just have to dilute what I have for now.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I will mostly be using wigs and half wigs for this challenge and sometimes extension braids. When I am wearing the wigs, I will be unravelling the braids and incorporating some ayurveda haircare on a weekly basis most likely. 

I don't want to wait until the powders I have expire on me and I end up throwing them in the trash. It will still be a low manipulation regimen because I will only be detangling my hair once a week and staying from heat except for when I deep condition under a hooded dryer.

In fact, I did a kalpi tone/amla conditioning treatment this morning and my hair feels really strong. Also I henna at least every 3 weeks to keep my hairline dark.

Like Sheba, I think I am going to look for some lace fronts to adopt Mskibibi's technique. I like the dyeing of the lace to wear like a half wig.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey there, I've been thinking about you.  How did your hair come along?  Are you happy?

I was just all up in the new ayurveda thread that Flowinlocks started and I think I'll be incorporating tea rinses also.  I'll be mixing them with my conditioner before cowash.  I'm going to do it while in braids, though, pre oiling my braids before the tea/cowash.  This worked wonders for me last summer when I did this every other day.  Now I'm just trying to figure out if this will work out with my hair in a sew in, also.  hmmmm....  I'm ok with the tea cowash and pre oiled braids but not sure what DC might be best once a week to keep from causing waxy build up in the braids.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Oh yes Sheba, I am doing a lot better now that I am texlaxed. I attempted relaxing it but it came out texlaxed and actually it is perfect. So you will be doing your tea rinses right on your braids huh? Hmmm, this just might work also. That way I won't need to unravel the braids on a weekly basis. 

I might have to make the teas a bit watery but I'm okay with that. I may mix some of them in with my conditioners for a cowash. I used to do this as a paste a while back. I will try it and see how it goes.



sheba1 said:


> Hey there, I've been thinking about you.  How did your hair come along?  Are you happy?
> 
> I was just all up in the new ayurveda thread that Flowinlocks started and I think I'll be incorporating tea rinses also.  I'll be mixing them with my conditioner before cowash.  I'm going to do it while in braids, though, pre oiling my braids before the tea/cowash.  This worked wonders for me last summer when I did this every other day.  Now I'm just trying to figure out if this will work out with my hair in a sew in, also.  hmmmm....  I'm ok with the tea cowash and pre oiled braids but not sure what DC might be best once a week to keep from causing waxy build up in the braids.


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm interested in joining this challenge. My answers to questions are below:

What is your PS of choice? I will be wearing a wig in the winter and crochet braids in summer

Are you natural or relaxed? relaxed

What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?
Tressemme Anti-Breakage Gelatin and B12 conditioner

What are you using to seal before braiding?
Gold Medal Lanotress hairdress

What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?
Lady Paniolo spray mix

How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?
My homemade moisturising mix. I will only use as needed.

How often will you wash? What method? What products?
Perhaps once a week. Diluted water and shampoo pour over braids and massage, Groganics Thick shampoo

What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?
Aphoghee 2 step; when I come out of the braids which will be every 6 weeks

What else might you add to reach your goals?
When I come out of braids, and comb all shedded hair out, I will massage my scalp for 5 minutes with massage brush. I am taking hair vitamins, I will oil my scalp every day with Boundless Tresses serum, I will keep my braided hair ends moisturised at all times. I will also dust/trim my ends everytime I come out of braids.


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> Yes, it is. I also get my aloe and coconut oil from there at the same time usually.


 
what is the purpose of using gelatin?


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? I will be using half wigs (i know the front will be out but only a little bit of it and I will be sure to care for it like a baby
Are you natural or relaxed? I got married this past july and had a sew in. in order to blend in my hair for a middle part I relaxed a center part and my edges. the rest of my hair (3/4) is natural. I am partially natural and thefront of my hair is transitioning. 
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Aussie moist 3 min deeeep conditioner
What are you using to seal before braiding? coconut oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? i have a mixture of aloe gel, infusium, care free curl gold
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? CFCG (only when i feel I need it). I was doing Adora Adoras method which suggests I should moisturize 1-2x a day however with all this yummy goodness coated on my strands I will have to just pay attention to what my hair needs so tha I do not over moisturize. 
How often will you wash? What method? What products?  I will wash once a week in cornrolls (i have one cornroll horizontally by my nape and the rest of my hair is braided down vertically. by the 4th week I will take down my cornrolls to do a protein treatment. 
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? I will use Nexxus emergencee aka alopexxi (something like that). According to the bottle I can do it every 2 weeks. If my hair looks shabby I will take it down every two weeks but if I can make that 4th week (aka less manipulation) then I will go for it. Ladies, do you think its still a hardcore treatment if I can use it every 2 weeks. I know Aphogee 2 step says 6 weeks 
What else might you add to reach your goals? I am also using moe grow around my edges and wherever i might receive tension from the half wig. My temples are nearly bald so they will get some sweet lovin as well.  I also plan on taking the vitamins that LadyP suggests. Finally, I spray my ends with pure silk amino acid just to freshen them up and give them extra protection and lovin


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I would love to join this challenge but I am confused about the deep moisture method. Is this to be done before you do the cornnows only?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



VirGoViXxEn said:


> I would love to join this challenge but I am confused about the deep moisture method.* Is this to be done before you do the cornnows only*?



Yes that is correct.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Stella B. said:


> Thanks LadyP for clarification on your DC process. Until now, I thought that the deep moisture routine was the DC. After your explanation tho, it seems like the deep moisture routine is a seperate treatment done before braiding in addition to the weekly shampoos and DC's. Am I thinking correctly on this one? On the average, do you do the deep moisture every 3-4 weeks, or whenever you feel your hair needs it? Thanks!
> 
> **Another question LadyP, that I hope you don't mind answering. After all, you're the expert! Are any of your DC's done on dry hair in between shampoos, or do the DC's always follow a shampoo?



I only use shampoo rarely... like once a month maybe. Even then I use the gentle poo, I think it's Redkin. I only do the deep moisture method as I cornrow my hair, once a month or 6 weeks. I DC on dry hair often, though sometimes I may wet it first if my scalp itches. 



Afro|Psychedelicdisiac said:


> I'm waiting for that question to be answered too.
> 
> 
> I'm just starting out on my 'struggling hair journey' so from reading the regimen(s) and the plans just seems too much. I'm skeptical about this. Probably can't do it.
> Do you have to wear your hair braided under a wig (even if your hair is short in the front and even more shorter in the back)?


 
Yeah, I'm sorry this isn't clear to everyone. I've tried to explain it as best I can and I don't honestly know how to make it clearer.

You don't have to wear a wig; it's just one easy way to protect your hair and still look cute. The braids can be cornrows under a wig or extensions. 

Out of the LHCF reggies *I have seen* mine is one of the easiest and definitely one of the fastest way to gain length. If you want to try something else you are more than welcome to and I wish you luck  Everything ain't for everybody. 



bklynLadee said:


> what is the purpose of using gelatin?



Gelatin pills are a quick easy way to add protein to your diet without adding lots of calories. Does wonders for the nails and helps your body make keratin (hair).



VirGoViXxEn said:


> I would love to join this challenge but I am confused about the deep moisture method. Is this to be done before you do the cornnows only?



Yep. 



Aggie said:


> Yes that is correct.



Thanks for answering for me... I can't be here every time someone has a question right away. 

HHG everyone.


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Between this and the WL in 2013 (I think that's the name of it) challenge, I know I will be celebrating my Dirty 30 bday will at least hair past APL!

What is your PS of choice? *Half wigs primarily, though I'm trying to find a nice LF with bangs if they make them like that, or a full cap wig. I keep my hair cornrowed or small box braids pinned down.*
Are you natural or relaxed? *Natural, 1 yr post.*
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? *Not sure yet.I'm using up my excess products now, but I'm thinking either an AubreyOrganic condish (WC) or Humectress.*
What are you using to seal before braiding? *Castor oil, EVCO, shea butter mix*.
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? *Water from shower.*
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?*A conditioner/water mix spray, nothing specific yet, right now trying to get rid of stuff!*
How often will you wash? What method? What products?* I wash every few (4)days w/shampoo. Again, I have excess products so right now I'm using Biolage shampoo. After some other stuff is done, I'd like to buy an all natural gentle shampoo. I keep my braids in no more than 2 weeks typically*
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? *Megatek 1x a month till my bottle is done, then Lamaur Bone marrow.*
What else might you add to reach your goals? *I'm exercising a few times a week and eating a mostly veg diet w/protein shakes, Brewers yeast, Biotin, Flaxseed oil, etc. I also have a pic of myself in my armoire of myself with WL hair, so visualization!*


----------



## BlackDiamond21 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

For those looking, I just completed posting on the Hair Exchange a few wigs for sale. Also some weaving and braiding hair.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Just bought three wigs today!!!  I cant wait to get started!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Just purchased 2 new LFs and my first half wig!! I can't wait. I took out my weave, but left the braids in and will leave them in until Oct. 16th. I'll go in for a fresh batch of cornrows then and let the great retention begin!

What is your PS of choice?Wigs and weaves
Are you natural or relaxed? transitioning to natural
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?Silk Elements Moisture Treatment is amazing!
What are you using to seal before braiding? EVOO
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?BRX spray
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? I created my own moisturizing mixture of CFC, HS 14 n 1, EVOO, and water
How often will you wash? What method? What products?I plan on cowashing 2-3x per week with Suave, V05, or Skala and Shampoo 1x per week with a moisturizing shampoo and 1x per month with a clarifying shampoo. While in braids, I will apply my conditioner and shampoo by spray bottle. I have them in separate bottles diluted with water. That way I can spray directly on my scalp and NG.
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Aphogee 2-min Treatment every 6-8 week
What else might you add to reach your goals? Going to continue using my sulfur based products twice a week


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Is anyone using their growth aids (sulphur) with this method?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

very interesting ive been reading this thread a few days and i think i pretty much have been doing most of what is stated here so ill just contiue. thnks ladies for all your input


----------



## fancypants007 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Mahalialee4 said:


> Is anyone using their growth aids (sulphur) with this method?


 
Yes, I'm using Boundless Tresses on my scalp every day or every other day.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I ordered boundless tresses and it is on it's way so I'll be using that on my scalp as often as i remember to apply it.


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Spent the last few days thinking about this challenge. This is what I'm going to do-

What is your PS of choice? Braids, twists, scarves (since I don't own a wig) lol
Are you natural or relaxed? transitiong to natural -I know it's gonna take a while
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Biolage Ultra Balm/Kenra
What are you using to seal before braiding? coconut oil, castor oil or a mix of two of my fav oils
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? My spray bottle will have a distilled water mix with aloe vera juice, Infusium 23 (original formula), and MT detangler
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? I will moisturize with Alba Botanica, Karen's Body Beautiful Silky and Nectar, and layer with coconut oil
How often will you wash? What method? What products? I will wash 2 X's a month, once in braids, and once when braids are removed.Then I'll do LadyP's deep moisture when I'm ready to braid back up.
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Phyto Intense Reconstructor/ Biolage Intense Strengthening mask
What else might you add to reach your goals? JBCO, ceramides, ayurvedic practices and scalp massages
Supplements:  Multi-vitamin, hair vitamin, jello, sea kelp, and of course I'll continue to drink my egg hair cocktail!  
I'm so excited to be starting this challenge next week! I 'll get a chance to use up a lot of products that I have on hand. Thanks, @sheba1 for the the thought provoking questions to help us get going. Looking forward to having happy healthy hair the LadyP way!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'll be back to post regimen shortly. 

When is the official start date for this challenge? I know if I follow this for a year my hair will grow. Wigs have helped me so much already!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? Lace Front
Are you natural or relaxed? Texlaxed
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Alter Ego Garlic or Alter Ego Shea Butter/Coconut Mask or maybe a mix of both
What are you using to seal before braiding?JBCO and Moroccon  Oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? Dilutted Alter Ego Energizing Poo (Scalp Only)
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? HS 14 in 1 and seal with JBCO
How often will you wash? What method? What products? 1x a week (Sunday) All products will be dilutted: Poo – Alter Ego Energizing, DC – Keracare Humecto mixed with Cholestorol, JBCO, Rosemary and Lavender Oil then Porosity Control rinse.
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Aphogee 2 Step every 4 to 6 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals? MT, GNC Hair Skin Nails, Biotin, Super B Complex, Alter Ego Engergizing Drops & Nightly whole head baggy with HS 14 in 1. I currently use all of these products in my regimen.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

:update: I bought my *first* lace front; I wanted a curly style because ultimately that's how I want to wear my real hair and I've never been one to have no hair on Thursday and hair down my back on Friday afternoon...Anywho, I am hoping it gets her around this upcoming Monday, it's getting cold here and I am already tired of fooling with this TWA everyday to make it look like something!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



itsjusthair88 said:


> :update: I bought my *first* lace front; I wanted a curly style because ultimately that's how I want to wear my real hair and I've never been one to have no hair on Thursday and hair down my back on Friday afternoon...Anywho, I am hoping it gets her around this upcoming Monday, it's getting cold here and I am already tired of fooling with this TWA everyday to make it look like something!



OMG! Where did you get this lovely wig and what is the name of it? I want one just like it. Can I get it online?


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Today I did an ayurveda tea rinse and cowashed with WEN Tea Tree Conditioner on braided hair. Sprayed in my infusium 23/brx braid spray leave-in mixture and added some shealoe butter as a sealant. No deep moisture due until another 2 weeks.


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm so in!
I just got another curly half-wig today!


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice?*Half-wigs*
Are you natural or relaxed? *Transitioning to natural from texlaxed*
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? * Giovanni Smooth as silk conditioner or Tigi Bed Head Moisture Maniac conditioner*
What are you using to seal before braiding? *Coconut oil (Vatika) and castor oil*
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? *Aloe vera juice spray, maybe with some infusium 23 added.*
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? *Spray of aloe vera juice with smooth as silk conditioner or Organics Leave-in Hair Mayo layered on before vatika oil!*
How often will you wash? What method? What products? * Co-washing weekly at least whilst in braids. I want to dilute my co-washing conditioners (VO5 etc) and finish with an ACV rinse.*
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? *I'll try the Aphogee two step then use my megatek and Aphogee 2min Keratin every month!*
What else might you add to reach your goals? *MSM, Biotin, Spirulina, Garlic oil pills, I'll even look into the gelatin pills! *


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

*What is your PS of choice? *Full wigs w/ cornrows or small twists underneath
*Are you natural or relaxed?* Natural 
*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? *Wheat germ oil+Aussie moist+jojoba oil+aloe vera juice
*What are you using to seal before braiding? *(Liquid) Crisco or castor oil
*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? *Aloe vera juice spray
*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? *Spray of aloe vera juice then my leave in mix. Seal with (liquid) crisco or castor oil
*How often will you wash? *What method? What products? Co-washing on Wednesday, DC on dry hair on Mondays and DC with steam on Fridays
*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?* I’m going to mix some joico (trying to get rid of this) with mane and tail and duo text and sit under my hooded dryer.. I will only do this before my next set of cornrows
*What else might you add to reach your goals? *My vitamins, topical GA and scalp massages


----------



## BonBon (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Well I went to the BSS to fix up my wig cap game today. I managed to get a satin mens skull cap in black. I also bought this in lilac:






HOWEVER, why is it that some supposedly "satin" products don't feel satin at all when I take it out the packet. This is the second satin product I have had that feels kinda rough inside like mesh. I usually have to turn them inside out and use the slightly smoother side. Will have to sleep with a baggy underneath it.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Yes tickledpinkies I have noticed that as well. Satin my booty! That's why I use a real 100% silk scarf under a black "satin" cap when the weather is cool enough. I can't be doing that in the summer, though, or else I'd fall out!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm so happy to see so many ladies putting their products of choice out there!  I'm going to comb through the last few pages and make sure I add you ladies to the challenger list.

Let's reach our goals with soft, strong, healthy hair!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

My hair does feel incredibly soft Sheba - like butter. I thought that it was too soft as I was moisturizing the braids so I unravelled them just to check the moisture level. I detangled a couple of the sections and I had 3 shed hairs and a broken one. I did the stretch test on each of them and found something amazingly interesting. 

The strands while I moisturized them felt over-moisturized but as I did the stretch test, the strands did not over-stretch or immediately break. They had a very healthy bounce to them as I tugged at them. I was very impressed I might add - and happy


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Aggie said:


> My hair does feel incredibly soft Sheba - like butter. I thought that it was too soft as I was moisturizing the braids so I unravelled them just to check the moisture level. I detangled a couple of the sections and I had 3 shed hairs and a broken one. I did the stretch test on each of them and found something amazingly interesting.
> 
> The strands while I moisturized them felt over-moisturized but as I did the stretch test, the strands did not over-stretch or immediately break. They had a very healthy bounce to them as I tugged at them. I was very impressed I might add - and happy


 
Woohoo!!!    That is indeed something to dance about!  I have been experiencing buttery hair also, Aggie.  Looking forward to seeing my hair after months of this reggie.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

hi ladies! quick question- does anyone know of a good tutorial on cornrows on youtube??? I would love to learn how to do them myself if possible. TIA!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> hi ladies! quick question- does anyone know of a good tutorial on cornrows on youtube??? I would love to learn how to do them myself if possible. TIA!


 
See if this one does anything for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgorfY_OPAc&feature=related

It's on a maniquin head but the technique is the same on yourself.  Your hands face that same direction.  Good luck!


----------



## Gibsongal (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies, I am absolutely in love with this wig!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXGbgPDEmLQ&feature=sub

 I might get it since it's on sale this week.


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Cornrowed my hair yesterday.  Now, I'm wearing Puffy by It's a Wig.  I'm really liking her.  I'm hoping my cornrows will last for 2 weeks.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Aggie said:


> OMG! Where did you get this lovely wig and what is the name of it? I want one just like it. Can I get it online?


 

I'm so late...my bad, I got mine from an eBay vendor, I told some other LHCF ladies about it as well, so now she only has one left! but you can find it here she's really affordable and I'm sure if you message her, she can find you another. I paid (with tax and shipping) $45 for mine and everywhere else it's at least $65 with shipping, so give her a shot! She also has super fast shipping: from VA to CA in two days!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



itsjusthair88 said:


> I'm so late...my bad, I got mine from an eBay vendor, I told some other LHCF ladies about it as well, so now she only has one left! but you can find it here she's really affordable and I'm sure if you message her, she can find you another. I paid (with tax and shipping) $45 for mine and everywhere else it's at least $65 with shipping, so give her a shot! She also has super fast shipping: from VA to CA in two days!


 


Thanks hun but I didn't see it there.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



itsjusthair88 said:


> I'm so late...my bad, I got mine from an eBay vendor, I told some other LHCF ladies about it as well, so now she only has one left! but you can find it here she's really affordable and I'm sure if you message her, she can find you another. I paid (with tax and shipping) $45 for mine and everywhere else it's at least $65 with shipping, so give her a shot! She also has super fast shipping: from VA to CA in two days!


 
ooooh the Champagne Alicia LF is REALLY cute! now that's catching my eye!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm in love 
[video=youtube;s3Du_qEQh3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Du_qEQh3o&feature=fvw[/video]


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Okay I have a question because since this is such a different style of treatment I am having a hard time wrapping my brain around the different methods.

After rocking the braids for about a month. You shampoo the air (I will diluting my Dr. Bronners Peppermint Soap in black tea so that I can get my tea rinse in and cleansing agent from the peppermint soap). I will put it in a squirt bottle so that I can get it all in between and on top of the braids.

2nd Step: I will have a diluted mixture of Suave Humectant, Cholesterol, Oil, & Warm Water, Silk Amino Acids and Wheat Germ oil in a squirt bottle and place that all over my tresses. 

I will sit under a heat cap for about 1 hour and then rinse it out with cool water.

Question: Am i completely rinsing out my DC? or am I leaving some in there (similar to the DMM). Orrrr if I rinse it out completely I can just continue to re-moisturize my hair with my moisture spray (CFCG in a spray bottle with some Aloe Gel and SAA).



Next I plan


----------



## s4pphir3 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm in!! I'm in!! 




sheba1 said:


> ****Very Important**** ​
> For those of you that will be following LadyP's regimen please please remember to remove all shed hair after wearing any braid style for an extended period of time (one to two months).  Remove shed hair *before wetting or washing loose hair* after take down.


 
Why is it so important to remove shed hair before wetting loose hair? I find it easier to move through my natural hair when it's wet 





sheba1 said:


> For those of you joining in with LadyP's Deep Moisture Retention Challenge, please answer the following questions:



*What is your PS of choice?* Half Wigs
*Are you natural or relaxed?* Natural
*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?* Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner
*What are you using to seal before braiding?* Vatika Oil
*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?* Water / Infusium / Africa's Best Curl Keeper
*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?* Africa's Curl Keeper / Infusium / Vatika Oil
*How often will you wash? What method? What products?* 1x a week with Ayurvedic Hair Powders & 1x month with Shikakai Shampoo Bar
*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?* Aphogee 2 Step every 6 - 8 weeks
*What else might you add to reach your goals?* I take mulit's, hair skin & nails vits and msm daily. Trying to increase my water intake and I just started using mtg 3x a week.




sheba1 said:


> The Deep Moisture method is when you section off your hair for braiding and dampen with leave in/water/etc to open the cuticle.  Then you put your DC of choice on that piece of hair.  Massage it in until the DC is absorbed and then seal the DC with some sort of oil or grease.  Braid as normal and then leave your braids in as long as you plan to.  The DC is not rinsed out until your next shampoo or cowash, really.  And even then there is plenty of moisture left behind!  That's why we need the hard protein treatment every 6 to 8 weeks to combat all that luscious moisture



Would it be too much to baggy a few days out of the week? My hair gets dry underneath my half wig or will the deep moisture method change all that?


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bklynLadee said:


> Okay I have a question because since this is such a different style of treatment I am having a hard time wrapping my brain around the different methods.
> 
> After rocking the braids for about a month. You shampoo the air (I will diluting my Dr. Bronners Peppermint Soap in black tea so that I can get my tea rinse in and cleansing agent from the peppermint soap). I will put it in a squirt bottle so that I can get it all in between and on top of the braids.
> 
> ...



Hey there bklynLadee 

LadyP would seal with oil or grease while step 2 is still in your hair and then braid it up for the next month.  No need to rinse it out, thus named the deep moisture method.  You can continue to cowash, shampoo, etc while braids still in throughout the month.  Don't forget to DC while in braids whenever you decide and moisturize with your lovely CFCG spray, Aloe Gel and SAA whenever you choose.   Every other month or so you will want to treat your hair to a hard protein treat to keep from getting mushy with all that moisture from the deep moisture method and such.  Then braid it back up for another month or two.

Thanks for joining!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



s4pphir3 said:


> I'm in!! I'm in!!



Woohoooo!!!  Welcome!






> Why is it so important to remove shed hair before wetting loose hair? I find it easier to move through my natural hair when it's wet



I think it must depend on how long the braids have been in.  If they've been in 6 weeks or more, I would strongly suggest that everyone remove any shed hair before getting the hair wet because the amount of hair that can shed in that period of time can cause massive tangling and matting once the hair is wet.  Did you happen to see that unfortunate youtube where Ateya lost so much hair after a sew in take down?   Soooo sad.  I've had the same thing happen to me (many years ago) during a braid take down.  Ediese warns about it in her weave bible also.. I think she mentioned it's happened to her also.


> *What is your PS of choice?* Half Wigs
> *Are you natural or relaxed?* Natural
> *What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?* Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner
> *What are you using to seal before braiding?* Vatika Oil
> ...



That is one purdy regi!!!






> Would it be too much to baggy a few days out of the week? My hair gets dry underneath my half wig or will the deep moisture method change all that?


 
I hope the deep moisture method might take care of that but nothing wrong with baggying a bit to see.  Just check a braid here and there to make sure your hair is fairing well.


----------



## hajazs (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi Ladies I have been lurking for ages and am so excited to join you all in this reggie.  Well here is what I'm doing. 

What is your PS of choice?  my cornrow skills are kind of wack so it will probably be single braids under weaving cap with sew in curly afro weave. I'd love to find a afro wig so i can co wash more often but we'll see.
Are you natural or relaxed?  natural, 4b/a 
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? I'll be trying Ors and dc's from the spanish section of the bss and adding wgo,jojoba,evoo,rosemary,thyme,and cedarwood oil to it 
What are you using to seal before braiding?  castor oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?  African Royale I added castor oil,wgo, and aloe juice to it
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? spray with African Royale seal with same combination of oils I add to dc that i have in a coloring bottle. 
How often will you wash? What method? What products? after the first month of having dc in i will co wash once or twice a week with aubreys organics and aloe juice letting it run through scalp. then redo sew in at month 2. 
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? aphogee 2-step every 6-8wks, after taking braids down. 
What else might you add to reach your goals? i'm taking msm,royal jelly,women's once a day,maxi hair pills. two weeks out of the month i drink maca with water,third week i drink chlorella/spirulina and last week de and water. What i want to do is single out what is working for me as far as the maca,de,and chlorella in overall health and hair growth. So since I will only be checking growth every 2 months I will do just 1 of the drinks for that time period and compare. [/QUOTE]


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I found my wig:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEeokcOQf3o


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Hey there bklynLadee
> 
> LadyP would seal with oil or grease while step 2 is still in your hair and then braid it up for the next month.  No need to rinse it out, thus named the deep moisture method.  You can continue to cowash, shampoo, etc while braids still in throughout the month.  *Don't forget to DC while in braids whenever you decide *and moisturize with your lovely CFCG spray, Aloe Gel and SAA whenever you choose.   Every other month or so you will want to treat your hair to a hard protein treat to keep from getting mushy with all that moisture from the deep moisture method and such.  Then braid it back up for another month or two.
> 
> Thanks for joining!


 Thank you  The bolded part is what I am having trouble with. I get the DMM but its the DC process that has me all topsy turvey. I noticed that Lady P mentions that after she DC she rinses her hair with cold water (after a DC). I was wondering-are we completely rinsing out the DC. Or are we lightly rinsing out and following with our moisture spray.

***now that i think of it. I was under the impression that the only time we seal is during the DMM. Are we sealing during the DC process too?


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bklynLadee said:


> Thank you  The bolded part is what I am having trouble with. I get the DMM but its the DC process that has me all topsy turvey. I noticed that Lady P mentions that after she DC she rinses her hair with cold water (after a DC). I was wondering-are we completely rinsing out the DC. Or are we lightly rinsing out and following with our moisture spray.
> 
> ***now that i think of it. I was under the impression that the only time we seal is during the DMM. Are we sealing during the DC process too?


 
You could do either or, depending on how much moisture you need, I'm sure.  I rinse my DC out while braids in and then moisturize and seal.  I cowash a lot so my hair gets plenty of moisture.


----------



## bklynLadee (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

 hi everyone!

Okay so I did this whole DMM on a Monday, I let it air dry over night. Its now saturday. I decided to do a Deep Condition cowash and seal. 

My braids are super fuzzy. I looked in the mirror and said to myself "I'm not gonna make it" as in these braids are not going to make it a full month.  

Sigh! I want to do the low manipulation thing but im concerned all this fuzziness  it might twist and tangle.

Is anyone else having this sort of trouble? What are u doing to combat it?


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

My hair "crawls" out of braids anyhow and becomes fuzzy almost immediately.  Always has... but I figure I'm putting a wig over it now so I don't mind.  I've never experienced any tangles because of the fuzziness so I don't worry so much about that.  I just moisturize, seal and keep on truckin


----------



## ms.mimi (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? Wigs
Are you natural or relaxed? natural 4a/b
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?
Queen Helene for a few months the Kenra MC
What are you using to seal before braiding? castor oil, coconut oil or vaseline
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? LadyP Mix
I think it's Infusium23,African Royale, Water and aloe vera Let me know if I got it wrong now.  
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? Suave Humctant and coconut oil 
How often will you wash? Once or twice a week What method? cowash What products? Suave Humectant  
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? Aphogee 2 step  how often? 4 to 8 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals? Hair Vitamins, Gelatin,garlic pills, vitamin E, castor oil


I did a bun challenge last year and suffered a huge setback by having to much moisture. My nape was tore up and my hair was generally all chewed up. I plan on doing an Apoghee 2 step treatment before starting. I'm taking my crochet braids out Monday.
I purchased FreeTress Acardia Girl instant weave (half wig).
YouTube - Freetress Arcadia Half Wig and Helmet Review

YouTube - FreeTress Acardia Girl


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hiya ms.mimi   Happy to have you!!  Wow that Arcadia Girl half wig is really pretty.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Here is the Bentley that I mentioned earlier.......


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Distorted Barbie said:


> Here is the Bentley that I mentioned earlier.......
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - Erkeda - bentley
> 
> ...



Ohhh it's so pretty!!  

To post a pic in your post you can right click the picture wherever it's online and select "copy image url".  Then come to your post and click the little insert image button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Paste the url that you just copied into the box and click "ok".


----------



## Vintageglam (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Nice wig distorted Barbie . It's very similar to mine which I have in a 1B yak/ relaxed texture.   I do not glue mine just securebwith strap at the back and pull out a few hairs at the front.

Did a hard protein treatment today and now doing a steam moisture DC ( I BKT'D yesterday)

I put some flex rods in my wig ready for work tomorrow. When I finish steaming I will do the deep moisture method and then twist up my hair until I get it cornrowed on Tuesday.  I really need to learn how to cornrow as I not want to keep paying 30 GBP every 3 weeks


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



PositivelyRadiant said:


> Nice wig distorted Barbie . It's very similar to mine which I have in a 1B yak/ relaxed texture.   I do not glue mine just securebwith strap at the back and pull out a few hairs at the front.
> 
> Thanks, I don't glue mine either...i adjusted the straps and stuck a few bobby pins in


----------



## Gibsongal (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Distorted Barbie said:


> Here is the Bentley that I mentioned earlier.......


 
Oohhh that's very cute! Pretty dress too.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This wig is hot!!!



Distorted Barbie said:


> Here is the Bentley that I mentioned earlier.......


----------



## Gibsongal (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Just checking in. Poo'ed hair with Curls Cleansing Creme. Used Giovanni SAS deep moisture con for about 5 minutes in the shower, and used my GVP Infusium mixed with Carefree Curl Gold, and Skala Ceramide G3 as a leave-in. Sealed with castor oil. My braids feel great.........But....

I slapped on an old half-wig that I found in the closet and it itches like crazy!!! I could hardly stand it. I've already soaked one of my wigs in fabric softener, but it still irritates me. I hope I'm not allergic to synthetic (sp) wigs.  Does anyone know what else I can do? Or should I just throw them out and buy some more?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Did a moisturizing shampoo today.Gonna do a nice long DC tomorrow after work and I too have a case of the fuzzy braids lol. It's only been 4 weeks, but they're starting to show their age. I'll take them out in about 2 weeks and get a fresh set. I can't wait until my new wigs come in on Wednesday!!!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Gibsongal said:


> Just checking in. Poo'ed hair with Curls Cleansing Creme. Used Giovanni SAS deep moisture con for about 5 minutes in the shower, and used my GVP Infusium mixed with Carefree Curl Gold, and Skala Ceramide G3 as a leave-in. Sealed with castor oil. My braids feel great.........But....



Mmm mmm mmmm!  That sounds  



> I slapped on an old half-wig that I found in the closet and it itches like crazy!!! I could hardly stand it. I've already soaked one of my wigs in fabric softener, but it still irritates me. I hope I'm not allergic to synthetic (sp) wigs.  Does anyone know what else I can do? Or should I just throw them out and buy some more?


 
When in doubt, throw em out!  That's my motto. 



NikkiQ said:


> Did a moisturizing shampoo today.Gonna do a nice long DC tomorrow after work and I too have a case of the fuzzy braids lol. It's only been 4 weeks, but they're starting to show their age. I'll take them out in about 2 weeks and get a fresh set. I can't wait until my new wigs come in on Wednesday!!!



I can't wait either!!  You're gonna be so fly with your new wigs!!

As for me, I found an old growth mix I made up some time ago.  I don't even remember all that was in it.  I know it had megatek, mn, castor oil and some other stuff.  I added some sulfur to it and put it in a squirt bottle.  I applied some to my scalp this evening, gave myself a head massage and now I'm baggying til morning when I'll cowash.  I'll do this at least three times per week.  HHG, deep moisture divas! Night night...


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Great Thread ladies.  I've been doing this since April and hoping to continue until  mbl.  This method really works for me.  I've gotten 4 inches in 5 months.


----------



## Kacie (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm in and I agree with LadyP...those wig caps are the devil.  I didn't realize all the damage it did until after my stretch was over.  I plan to wrap my head in saran wrap, then wig cap, then wig it.

What is your PS of choice? Lacefront Wig with 6-8 individual braids underneath
Are you natural or relaxed?  Relaxed
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?  Keracare Humecto 
What are you using to seal before braiding?  Coconut Oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?  Rosewater
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?  Fermodyl 619 (emptied vial into spray bottle)
How often will you wash? What method? What products? Plan to wash once a week with diluted Breakthru or Porosity Control poo and followup with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm or Intense Hydrator.
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?  I will take down every six weeks and use Aphogee 2 step hard treatment.
What else might you add to reach your goals? I will apply MT to my scalp every other day, as I'm trying to use it up.  I also just started in on a 2 month supply of Hairfinity vitamins.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

did a DC today after work using my Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment. Left it on for over an hour. I applied it using the relaxer method-applicator brush- to get to the NG under the braids better...even though I can just lift the braids off of my head now lol. Got about an inch of growth in the back and I've had them in for 4 weeks this past Saturday. Yay!!!


----------



## locabouthair (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies, PLEASE dont take this the wrong way because I'm not trying to be a debbie downer but be careful of how you are securing your wigs. Someone probably already mentioned taking out the combs in the wigs and using bobby pins instead but be sure to change the placement of the pins. I was using bobby clips to secure my wigs and I would always place them at the temple and now those areas are very thin. 10 months later and I still dont see any change. I was trying to give my hair a break but all I did was give myself bald spots in the process. I wore my wig for 8 months consistently. If I had only worn it occassionally I doubt I would have the thin temples.

Anyway, I dont want to discourage anyone ( we all want the same goal, healthy growing hair). I just dont want anyone's hair to end up like mine. Just be careful how you place the pins.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi Sheba and LadyP.  I would like to join myself.  But a few questions.....

After you put in your DMM and Seal, and then you are ready to wash/co-wash (Meanwhile, you are washing the DMM out of your hair at the same time), do you then dc UNDER THE DRYER?  After that do you wash out the dc THEN reapply the DMM and seal?  Or do you DC (under the dryer), DO NOT WASH dc out.  Proceed to seal?  Also, for those of you who are washing/co-washing 2 or 3 times a week, are you DMM'ing EVERY single time?

Do you or some of you consider the DMM your DC?  Just without heat?
After you do the DMM, do you let that airdry before putting on your wig?
Just to clarify, when you M & S'ing (not DMM), do you do that on top of the DMM?
Are you M & S'ing once or twice a day as well?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

But for now, I will answer your questions:

What is your PS of choice? *Wigs*
Are you natural or relaxed? *Texlaxed*
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? *Have to think about this one.  But its something with Ceramides added.*
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? *VO5, AOHSR or Tressemme? Mixed with Safflower Oil (for Ceramides)*
What are you using to seal before braiding? *Castor Oil or some type of grease.*
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? *Bee Mine Luscious or (Forgot the name) Leave in.  Seal with Hot 6 Oil.*
How often will you wash? What method? What products? *Every two weeks while STILL in braids.  CON Poo or Co-Wash with VO5 Moisture Milks.*
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? *Aphogee 2 Step.  Every 6 weeks*
What else might you add to reach your goals? *Vitamins:  A Multi and Gelatin(need to find out what brand LadyP is using), Upping my water intake, Working out/Cardio*
How long to you plan on leaving the braids in?  *1 to 2 months.  Really gonna try for 2 months!*


----------



## smwrigh3 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ok ladies....I got my wigs in the mail today so I am about to do this for the first time so here is wat I am going to do and if I am wrong please let me know for next time.. or maybe u can save me (if I see it early enough)

I am about clairfy my hair with ORS shampoo then deep condition with heat with ORS and let it air dry a little the I am going to add some JBCO to seal in the conditioner and start braiding this hair up. then end.

I am going to make my braid spray tomorrow b/c I still need some things. I chose to mix S-curl, Aloe vera, JBCO and I think Grapeseed or Jojoba oil. So I will spray my braids every morning before adding wig and then again at night before I moisturize with ORS and seal with grapesead oil. Since I am joining the CO challenge I will apply JBCO to my scalp on Wednesdays and Sundays. 

I am new at braiding so I hope my braids last a month... (please let them last a month)

Okey dokey I think I got it! I will be back after I apply the conditioner to my hair!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am still in-- I just wont "officially" start until this Friday when I get out of this sew in. 

I am looking forward to this !!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Question:
How do you wear a full wig with braids under it? Like how does the wig stay on? I hope this wasn't answered already.


----------



## jerseyjill (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Cornrow your hair down. Put on a wig cap and the wig will stay.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



luvmesumhair said:


> Hi Sheba and LadyP.  I would like to join myself.  But a few questions.....
> 
> After you put in your DMM and Seal, and then you are ready to wash/co-wash (Meanwhile, you are washing the DMM out of your hair at the same time), do you then dc UNDER THE DRYER?  After that do you wash out the dc THEN reapply the DMM and seal?  Or do you DC (under the dryer), DO NOT WASH dc out.  Proceed to seal?  Also, for those of you who are washing/co-washing 2 or 3 times a week, are you DMM'ing EVERY single time?


 
Welcome, @Luvmesumhair! 

I DMM before I put my braids in and seal the ends so my hair will retain moisture better throughout my time in braids.  After that I either cowash and seal or moisturize and seal daily.  Your hair will stay plenty moisturized if you do it this way, and you'll find that your head along with your moist hair under the wig will provide plenty of heat for a nice sort of steamy environment.

I DC on dry hair before cowash from time to time. 



smwrigh3 said:


> Ok ladies....I got my wigs in the mail today so I am about to do this for the first time so here is wat I am going to do and if I am wrong please let me know for next time.. or maybe u can save me (if I see it early enough)
> 
> I am about clairfy my hair with ORS shampoo then deep condition with heat with ORS and let it air dry a little the I am going to add some JBCO to seal in the conditioner and start braiding this hair up. then end.
> 
> ...


 
Woohooo!! Welcome @smwrigh3 

That is some wig regi you put together there.  Looks awesome!  I think your braids will last beautifully for the month. 



yaya24 said:


> I am still in-- I just wont "officially" start until this Friday when I get out of this sew in.
> 
> I am looking forward to this !!


 
Me too, @yaya24  I am really excited about seeing my hair after I do this for a few months!  I really needed this kind of environment to stay out of my hair.  To quote @your hair is your glory I will "love my hair by leaving it alone".



Chameleonchick said:


> Question:
> How do you wear a full wig with braids under it? Like how does the wig stay on? I hope this wasn't answered already.


 


jerseyjill said:


> Cornrow your hair down. Put on a wig cap and the wig will stay.



cosign  

I even find that the braids help my hair to stay on better.  It's something for my bobi pins to stick into securely.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^^ okay so you are still using bobby pins, that makes sense. I have only used bobby pins on half wigs.


----------



## BonBon (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Still going with the challenge, however I do a baggy at night since I don't have enough money to buy another DC right now. I have the replenishing paks but they don't feel right sealed with oil for some reason so will have to hold out.

 I straightened my hair yesterday so I can have a before pic and plan on doing no heat for a year (except my bang to blend with the wig). SO is on board and lecturing me about the rules LOL


----------



## nzeee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bklynLadee said:


> *Sigh! I want to do the low manipulation thing but im concerned all this fuzziness  it might twist and tangle.
> *
> Is anyone else having this sort of trouble? What are u doing to combat it?


 
i totally feel you on this bklynLadee. as sheba1 said though, for the 4wks we have the braids in there's no reason to fret about tangles. especially if you continue to moisturize and since your hair is accessible there's less chance of it just matting up on you like might happen in a weave. i'll be wearing my hair out in single braids for a bit but because of my hairs love of freedom i know i can only get away with 4-5wks TOPs before i stop getting invited to meetings at work ;o)


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm in, I'm in!!  I have lots of wigs, but I am investing in lace fronts this weekend.  I found two that I love on beautyofnewyork.com.  This will be my first lace front, so I may be coming to you ladies for more input on how to do the lace so that it will be blend.  I will be back in cornrows on Friday and hiding my hair until December.  I'm really, really excited about seeing the growth.  I still can't upload pictures so I'm going to change my avatar to show my starting length as of this weekend.  HHG Everyone!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

My starting pic is now in my avatar since I still cannot upload any pictures.

What is your PS of choice? My natural hair will be in cornrows
Are you natural or relaxed? I am natural 4a/b
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Kimmaytube's leave in
What are you using to seal before braiding? JBCO or Blue Magic Coconut conditioning oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? water in a spray bottle
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? I will moisturize overnight with glycerin and water and seal with JBCO
How often will you wash? What method? What products? once a week with a water bottle of CON green label and amla
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Aphogee 3 minute every 4 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals?  I may add vitamins and megatek


----------



## babyt87 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

So i thought I replied to say I was in but obviously Im hullucinating :-S loool

What is your PS of choice?  Half Wigs - Recently got my first one and I'm loving it! shoulda bought a couple more of the same style.  I need to be brave and take out the combs but Im worried it will just fly off my head  
Are you natural or relaxed? Relaxed.  Last relaxer mid July.
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Still trying to decide.  Im thinking some sort of conditioner (Tresseme) mixed with aloe vera, and wheat germ oil.
What are you using to seal before braiding? EVOO
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?  Still deciding... Maybe my braidspray??? I will get back to you 
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?  I use my homemade braidspray every night, baggy and then seal in the morning before putting on my wig 
How often will you wash? What method? What products? I will co wash every week with Tresseme, Aussie, VO5, Sauve etc
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Every time I take out my braids (hopefully every 6-8 weeks) I will use either my ORS Replenishing Packs or my ORS Hair Mayo or my egg and conditioner concoction.
What else might you add to reach your goals?  Im currently in the sulphur challenge, I've ordered some MN to give me a boost, I am egg cocktailing daily.  and whatever other bandwaggon I can jump on


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm in, I'm in!!  I have lots of wigs, but I am investing in lace fronts this weekend.  I found two that I love on beautyofnewyork.com.  This will be my first lace front, so I may be coming to you ladies for more input on how to do the lace so that it will be blend.  I will be back in cornrows on Friday and hiding my hair until December.  I'm really, really excited about seeing the growth.  I still can't upload pictures so I'm going to change my avatar to show my starting length as of this weekend.  HHG Everyone!!



from Sheba1: To post a pic in your post you can right click the picture wherever it's online and select "copy image url". Then come to your post and click the little insert image button  Paste the url that you just copied into the box and click "ok".
 Originally Posted by Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll  


I saved my pics to picasa.............i wish they would make embedding easier again!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Welcome, @Luvmesumhair!
> 
> I DMM before I put my braids in and seal the ends so my hair will retain moisture better throughout my time in braids.  After that I either cowash and seal or moisturize and seal daily.  Your hair will stay plenty moisturized if you do it this way, and you'll find that your head along with your moist hair under the wig will provide plenty of heat for a nice sort of steamy environment.
> 
> ...


----------



## ceecy29 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey ladies!!! Any suggestions for a natural looking wig/lacefront close enough to 4b hair and reasonably priced? I'd really love to join in the retention fun. TIA!!!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Trying to post a starting pic.  I am having problems.  I don't see "copy image URL" when I right click the pic.  

All I see is "copy image location" and this is what comes out.  I see a pic for a brief moment but when I click "save changes", it turns to jibberish.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Taking my braids out today and my wigs will be delivered this afternoon!!!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



tickledpinkies09 said:


> Still going with the challenge, however I do a baggy at night since I don't have enough money to buy another DC right now. I have the replenishing paks but they don't feel right sealed with oil for some reason so will have to hold out.
> 
> I straightened my hair yesterday so I can have a before pic and plan on doing no heat for a year (except my bang to blend with the wig). SO is on board and lecturing me about the rules LOL


 
I think I am going to have to find a new DC as well.... I use ORS but my hair felt gummy yesterday as I was braiding up.. its was all sticky and gross like.. lol So I am going to see how my hair feels when I take these braids down... if I don't like it I am going to DC with ORS (I am not losing my staple) and washing it out and then adding a different conditioner like HE hello hydration to leave in (if that's not breaking the rules)


----------



## Aggie (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just finished moisturizing my hair with my mixture of TW protective mist bodifier and S-Curl Moisturizing Spray.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ceecy29 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Any suggestions for a natural looking wig/lacefront close enough to 4b hair and reasonably priced? I'd really love to join in the retention fun. TIA!!!



Hrmmm I haven't seen one that comes to mind.  What style would you like?  I will definitely keep my eyes open. 



luvmesumhair said:


> Trying to post a starting pic.  I am having problems.  I don't see "copy image URL" when I right click the pic.
> 
> All I see is "copy image location" and this is what comes out.  I see a pic for a brief moment but when I click "save changes", it turns to jibberish.



Hmmm, maybe the wig is behind a private wall?  Like is it a place where you have to log in to access the photo?  That might be causing the problem.

I read your game plan and it looks great!  The only thing I do differently is that if I DC on dry hair, I hope in the shower to rinse it out and cowash and then seal only when I get out.  I do not bother to DMM and seal because my hair is plenty moist from the DC and the cowash.  Also when I put my wig on it gets all nice and steamy under there so it's like I get a steam treatment, to boot!

There is no right or wrong.  Just do what you feel and you will get beautiful results. 



NikkiQ said:


> Taking my braids out today and my wigs will be delivered this afternoon!!!


 
Woot woot!!  Get it Nikki girl!



smwrigh3 said:


> I think I am going to have to find a new DC as well.... I use ORS but my hair felt gummy yesterday as I was braiding up.. its was all sticky and gross like.. lol So I am going to see how my hair feels when I take these braids down... if I don't like it I am going to DC with ORS (I am not losing my staple) and washing it out and then adding a different conditioner like HE hello hydration to leave in (if that's not breaking the rules)


 
Yeah, LadyP mentioned that she didn't care for sealing in the ORS, also.  Maybe something that's really moisture rich.  As I understand ORS has a bit of protein?   I love sealing in the Sally's GVC matrix biolage conditioning balm knock off into my hair before braids.  Just yummy 



Aggie said:


> I just finished moisturizing my hair with my mixture of TW protective mist bodifier and S-Curl Moisturizing Spray.



Oooh sounds nice!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I have a serious case of the fluffy hair right now lol


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> I have a serious case of the fluffy hair right now lol



 how long were you weaved up, Nikki?


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

would've been 5 weeks this weekend lmao. sad huh? My braids weren't flush to my head anymore. they were being pushed to the side. It just makes me anxious to see the results when I flat iron in December


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> would've been 5 weeks this weekend lmao. sad huh? My braids weren't flush to my head anymore. they were being pushed to the side. It just makes me anxious to see the results when I flat iron in December


 
I know exactly how you feel!  I have the hardest time keeping my sew in over 4 or 5 weeks.  I may not even take the braids out but it's like I've got to be able to get under those tracks.

Looking forward to seeing our hair in Dec


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> I know exactly how you feel! I have the hardest time keeping my sew in over 4 or 5 weeks. I may not even take the braids out but it's like I've got to be able to get under those tracks.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing our hair in Dec


 
Exact same thing I did. took the weave out at almost 4 weeks and was gonna keep the braids in for another 2, but when they started to unravel at the ends I decided to take them out and really treat my hair before the next set of just braids.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> *
> Hmmm, maybe the wig is behind a private wall?  Like is it a place where you have to log in to access the photo?  That might be causing the problem.*
> 
> I read your game plan and it looks great!  The only thing I do differently is that if I DC on dry hair, I hope in the shower to rinse it out and cowash and then seal only when I get out.  I do not bother to DMM and seal because my hair is plenty moist from the DC and the cowash.  Also when I put my wig on it gets all nice and steamy under there so it's like I get a steam treatment, to boot!
> ...


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hello yall, 
I am still on this challenge even though i have been silent for a while ( too busy I guess). But i still have the set of single braids I put 3 weeks ago (september 2nd). And I took a peek yesterday to my hair and i think I am getting very close to APL . I am 6 months and 3 weeks post as of today ( yay me) and I no longer have the rush to relax or straigthen my hair... that probably means that i am definitively ready to leave my relaxed days behind and move to another journey. I do not inten to BC. Only dusting and I figure out at some point, the relaxed ends will be all gone. Plus I feel like the relaxed ends are preventing my NG from forming SSKs... is it me or it this true? 
HHJ to all


----------



## bride91501 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ok, no more sideline cheering for me.....I'm in!

*What is your PS of choice? *15-20 cornrows braided straight back with tucked (bobby-pinned) ends under partial wigs
*Are you natural or relaxed? *Natural 
*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?* Suave Humectant mixed with EVOO, honey &  castor oil put on hair in sections before braided.  I also plan to dry DC weekly before co-wash.
*What are you using to seal before braiding? *Shea butter
*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?* African Royale Braiding Spray (ARBS) mixed with Infusium 23
*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?* AEBS/Infusium 23 mix to moisturize daily, coconut oil on top of braids to seal daily, and castor oil/shea butter mix on my ends after wash
*How often will you wash? What method? What products?* Co-wash weekly with Suave Humenctant mix, Suave Naturals Almond mix, or a VO5 condish mix. Will also incorporate a final ACV/water rinse into my reggie. I also plan to poo with Suave humectant shampoo after each braid takedown.
*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?* We'll have to see. I'm still a little scared of protein treatments lol.  I did try the Aphogee Reconstructor 2 minute before I braided, and my hair felt great afterwards.  I will try the 2-step when I take the braids out in 4-6 weeks.
*What else might you add to reach your goals?* I work out 5-6 days/week.  I also rub a castor oil/neosporin blend on my edges nightly. I'm also going to try to remember to take a daily multi-vitamin.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

 Welcome Bride91501!   You certainly will inspire us in a year or two with that regi you've put together!

So tell me what kind of wigs you're wearing?  I know they're hawt!


----------



## nikolite (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bride91501 said:


> Ok, no more sideline cheering for me.....I'm in!
> 
> *What is your PS of choice? *15-20 cornrows braided straight back with tucked (bobby-pinned) ends under partial wigs
> *Are you natural or relaxed? *Natural
> ...


 
Wow, your regimen sounds very similar to mine!

I would join the challenge, but I'm not nearly hardcore enough to do so for 12 months.  I will mix it in with the long term protective styles I plan on doing every other month.  So I'll be wigging it this month only for now.  Hopefully I can be an unofficial member?:

*What is your PS of choice?* 6 cornrows braided straight back with ends pinned up under a half-wig
*Are you natural or relaxed?* Natural
*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?* I have my own version of the method. I sprayed my hair with my leave-in and then added my shealoe butter before cornrowing.  Its a mix of shea butter, aloe vera gel, and H6O.  
*What are you using to seal before braiding?* Shealoe butter
*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?* My leave-in spray (I23, H6O, and I just began adding some Bodycology body cream that I love, that has glycerin)
*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?* My leave-in mix daily and I don't plan on sealing because there is oil in the mix.  I'll seal the ends of my cornrows with H6O or shealoe butter as needed though.  
*How often will you wash? What method? What products?* Wash w/ diluted moisturizing shampoo weekly and condition with either Suave Trop coconut or Lekair. I'll also finish with a lemon rinse.  
*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?* I henna every 8 weeks, and for the last 4 weeks I use Aphogee 2-minute weekly.  But by that point I'll be wearing styles that last 1-2 weeks and no wigs.  
*What else might you add to reach your goals?* Nothing really.  Just staying healthy as I can be, as usual.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? WIGS
Are you natural or relaxed? RELAXED
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? TIGI SERIOUS CONDITIONER
What are you using to seal before braiding? COCONUT OIL
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? WATER
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? SPARY MIXTURE W/INFUSIUM/CODISH
How often will you wash? What method? What products? COWASH WEEKLY W/ WEN
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? USE MT AND OVATION WEEKLY
What else might you add to reach goals? I have a mixture of MT/WGO/JBCO I WILL PUT ON MY SCALP EVERYDAY.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hello Everyone, I'd like to welcome CaroleMelanie and cartelise to the group.  CaroleMelanie PM'd me her regi so I thought I'd post it here.



			
				CaroleMelanie said:
			
		

> Hi Sheba1
> 
> Count me in!  Great Challenge - good luck ;-)
> 
> ...




Welcome Ladies!  HHG!


----------



## bride91501 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey Ms. Sheba! I wanna thank you so much for starting this thread...I've learned so much already! 

Attached are the 3 I've bought so far. The first one will be my everyday wig. I love it. The last 2 were my "cruise/vacation" wigs (my friend calls them my show wigs lol)

1. "Dream Girl" by Janet Collection
2. "Evony" by Outre
3. "Kelly" by Newborn Free


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey bride91501 

I'm learning a bunch too!  I loooooove your every day wig!   Might have to get me one


----------



## smwrigh3 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

my braids made it through there first wash...this wigging it thing is a breeze!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



smwrigh3 said:


> my braids made it through there first wash...this wigging it thing is a breeze!


 
It is easy, isn't??  I'm really enjoying this.  

The braids being fuzzy actually don't tempt me as much to take them down.


----------



## Poutchi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey ladies, 
Ok I have a dilema... I have a wedding coming up very quick ... a friend of mine decided to get married with a 3 weeks notice for various reasons. I have had my self made braids in for the past 3 weeks and they started looking frizy... So its either i take them down next week at 4 weeks ( i wanted to keep them in for at least 6 weeks) then flat iron for the wedding ... or work it out with the braids. Do you have any idea how I can make them look better without having to take them down... Maybe just re-do the front rows? Or make it a  messy style put add in flowers to make them look better? 
Thanks a lot in advance
PS: I just washed them and DMM'ed ( since I am doing that every week. I checked one braid last week and I was doing ok moisture wise, no smushy hair , the Mega tek is maybe balancing the moisture) So I am good to go for the week... I am enjoying this challenge soooo much. With a 40hrs+ per week job, a part time master's and a side business, i sure needed something like this that basicly make me leave my hair alone for a week. Thanks a lot Sheba !!! You are a savior


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey there Poutchi 

I say take the braids down, enjoy your hair and then get back to business when you're ready to put it away again.  Have you taken a "before" picture?  If not, use it as an opportunity to do that.  I'm going to straighten my hair in December to trim, do a picture and then continue on the braided path


----------



## Adonia1987 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Please count me in!

What is your PS of choice? Wigs
Are you natural or relaxed?Natural
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? AOHSR, Kenra MC
What are you using to seal before braiding? JBCO
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? Water
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? I will spray my hair with water, seal with CO and follow with KBB hair milk every other day
How often will you wash? What method? What products?I will wash once a week, co-wash once a week. I use Shea Moisture curl shampoo, and Yes to cucumbers/WEN to co-wash
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?Aphogee two step
What else might you add to reach your goals? I need to forget about my hair. I am hoping to be SL in december.
________
Honda nsr series


----------



## Aggie (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I bought my first lace front wig finally and I will be sporting that and a couple of others for a while.


----------



## iri9109 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

i have in a sew-in now and i spritz my praids underneath with a mix of water, aloe vera gel and juice, oil and some shea moisture leave in ( the old version b4 target)...i'm going to do sew-ins definitely until the beginning of 2011, but i'm definitely looking into half wigs for so i can have easier access to my hair and cowash whenever i want without worrying about tracks loosening, plus i like the idea of taking it off when i go to bed and when im around the house...i saw a few cute synthetic half wigs but idk how they will hold up over time, even though b/c theyre so cheap they can easily be replaced....i wish i could find a cute affordable kinky curly human hair one though...i might even look into lacefronts but i will still leave my edges out...round hairlines arent the bizness lol...i wonder how i would secure it though?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Officially in as of today!! I had my hair braided at ther African salon earlier. The lady complained about the amount of conditioner i had in my head. LOL But it came out fab..i have the circular cornrow style.


----------



## Evallusion (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've discovered that my hair favors twists over cornrows.  Therefore, I'm twisted under Valencia Girl.  This is by far the best wig I've ever worn.  Its so natural.  Anyhow, while cleaning out my fridge I realized I had some Afroveda Curl and Define Cream so I will be using that daily to moisturize, but I'm still gonna do my actual twists with my Healthy Hair Butter.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi ladies 

now that the birthday weekend is over, time to focus. I plan on doing an Aphogee 2-minute treatment this week and then get a fresh set of braids done this weekend.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Welcome, VirGoViXxEn 

  I can't wait to roll up in the spot and get my hair braided with all this stuff in my hair!  hahaha  I know it's gonna cause a ruckus but hey.. I'm payin   I will probably get my hair braided professionally after I do my trim in December.



Evallusion said:


> I've discovered that my hair favors twists over cornrows.  Therefore, I'm twisted under Valencia Girl.  This is by far the best wig I've ever worn.  Its so natural.  Anyhow, while cleaning out my fridge I realized I had some Afroveda Curl and Define Cream so I will be using that daily to moisturize, but I'm still gonna do my actual twists with my Healthy Hair Butter.



That wig is beautiful, Evallusion.  I'm always on the look out for natural looking wigs with a nice bang. 

Nice that you've got that stash of Afroveda curl and define tucked away!  Welcome!


----------



## iri9109 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

halleys curls is coming out with 1/2 wigs soon...if they have the texture i want at a reasonable price i'm definitely getting one...if i get that i'll definitely be wigging my way to waist length hair lol


----------



## Kacie (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Week 1 ended for me.  On my little six individual braids, I did a wash with diluted porosity control poo, 5 minutes with suave humectant, then a little suave humec for a leave in.  Although slightly poofy, my hair is soft.


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



iri9109 said:


> halleys curls is coming out with 1/2 wigs soon...if they have the texture i want at a reasonable price i'm definitely getting one...if i get that i'll definitely be wigging my way to waist length hair lol


 
Oh this is cool....  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BonBon (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Feeling a little down today. Just accessed my old fotki  and saw in 2007 I kept it simple and didn't style a lot and my hair was growing steadily. In between then and now I had a lot of setbacks and times where I slacked  Now I'm only a few inches past 2007! 
 I thought my hair had stopped growing, but maybe it was just the ends breaking off all along. My GR was definately 0.5 pm then so I am expecting that through the challenge


----------



## smwrigh3 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



tickledpinkies09 said:


> Feeling a little down today. Just accessed my old fotki  and saw in 2007 I kept it simple and didn't style a lot and my hair was growing steadily. In between then and now I had a lot of setbacks and times where I slacked  Now I'm only a few inches past 2007!
> I thought my hair had stopped growing, but maybe it was just the ends breaking off all along. My GR was definately 0.5 pm then so I am expecting that through the challenge


 
I know the feeling my hair is only a couple inches longer from 2008 until now..its thicker and healthier but no length really (but at least I am 14month post/transitioning to texlax right now)...this challenge I want length!


----------



## Vintageglam (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



iri9109 said:


> halleys curls is coming out with 1/2 wigs soon...if they have the texture i want at a reasonable price i'm definitely getting one...if i get that i'll definitely be wigging my way to waist length hair lol


 
Thanks for the heads up !!!  it's about time an online vendor capitalized on their premium hair to make half wigs/ side part wigs. Honestly why did it take these people so long. Don't they want my PJ money??? 


ETA: I wonder if they got the idea from the Island beauty and this is why she had to take her vids down :scratchch


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I decided to do my own flat twists for this week to wear under my braids until I can get someone to braid my hair for me. Hope they come out okay


----------



## pureebony (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

i think i need to join this... i have been having an inner debate whether to drop the added hair and rock my own, but to be quite frank length is my obsession right now... so gonna try this!?

what can i say i want long hair! asap!


----------



## bride91501 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I know a few folks are looking for cute natural kinky/curly wig textures, so I wanted to post a pick I took this weekend in my "Kelly" Newborn Free wig.  Its waaaayyyy to long in its original length for "everyday hair" (I bought it for my anniversary cruise trip lol), so I cut it to about APL.  It has a great kinky curly texture that looks like a braid or twist out.

Whenever I wanna buy a wig, I always look for youtube clips so I can see what it looks like on a real person.  I've bought several wigs I never would have using this method cuz, IMO, they always look horrible on the mannequins lol.

HTH!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bride91501 said:


> I know a few folks are looking for cute natural kinky/curly wig textures, so I wanted to post a pick I took this weekend in my "Kelly" Newborn Free wig.  Its waaaayyyy to long in its original length for "everyday hair" (I bought it for my anniversary cruise trip lol), so I cut it to about APL.  It has a great kinky curly texture that looks like a braid or twist out.
> 
> Whenever I wanna buy a wig, I always look for youtube clips so I can see what it looks like on a real person.  I've bought several wigs I never would have using this method cuz, IMO, they always look horrible on the mannequins lol.
> 
> HTH!


 

That wig is fiyah 

Heyyyy NikkiQ my bday is tomorrow


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> That wig is fiyah
> 
> Heyyyy @NikkiQ *my bday is tomorrow*


 
Really????Happy early birthday!!!  Libras in the building! uhh...I mean forum


----------



## Kacie (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



PositivelyRadiant said:


> Thanks for the heads up !!!  it's about time an online vendor capitalized on their premium hair to make half wigs/ side part wigs. Honestly why did it take these people so long. Don't they want my PJ money???
> 
> 
> ETA: I wonder if they got the idea from the Island beauty and this is why she had to take her vids down :scratchch


 
I remember Halley's offered 1/2 wigs a couple of years back.  When I finally decided to pony up for one, they were discontinued.  Not going to miss it this time around.


----------



## bride91501 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Happy birthday Sheba! My 11 year old says "Libra's rock!" (her birthday's in 2 weeks lol).


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

braids are back in! stylist did them in a beehive for me and I'm diggin it.


----------



## lolascurls (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

My individual braids are going strong with co-washes and daily moisturizing and sealing!
I'm using half-wigs! This is almost week two done (woohoo!)
I'm using Polly by Outre and Evony by Outre also!


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bride91501 said:


> Happy birthday Sheba! My 11 year old says "Libra's rock!" (her birthday's in 2 weeks lol).



Awww thanks, bride91501  She is definitely right   Happy bday to your little one.  Tell her I said, "rock on!!"  



NikkiQ said:


> braids are back in! stylist did them in a beehive for me and I'm diggin it.


 
 You are ready now, my friend!!  Did your braider complain, at all, about the conditioner being in your hair?



lolascurls said:


> My individual braids are going strong with co-washes and daily moisturizing and sealing!
> I'm using half-wigs! This is almost week two done (woohoo!)
> I'm using Polly by Outre and Evony by Outre also!



Ooh pretty!  You are workin that Evony!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Awww thanks, bride91501  She is definitely right   Happy bday to your little one.  Tell her I said, "rock on!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I actually warned her beforehand that my hair would be coated with conditoner lol. She just kept on truckin like a pro and paid it no attention whatsoever. lol


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> I actually warned her beforehand that my hair would be coated with conditoner lol. She just kept on truckin like a pro and paid it no attention whatsoever. lol



He he he... she is a keeper!


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

That she is lol

here are the braids she did


----------



## sheba1 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Oh my, Nikki she did an excellent job!


----------



## Gibsongal (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Whoo Hooo!! Hello fellow Libras!!! My birthday was last Saturday. Happy Birthday Sheba1.

I'm still hanging in. Shampooed hair in braids with Eluerence Moisture Shampoo and DC with Pantene RN mixed with EVOO for 30 mins. Did my leave-in. My hair feels like butter.  My braids are getting very fuzzy thought. I might have to take them out next week and re-do them. We'll see.


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Oh my, Nikki she did an excellent job!


 
thanks! I'll keep doing this for a LONG time to see how well it goes. I'm 5 months and some change and my NG is super thick right now so I think this will most def help with the transition. Heck it has been so far.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Back with an update .. I've been rocking my half wig for 3 weeks so far. I moisturize & seal every night and put on a baggy and go to sleep. When I have to go out I remove the baggy and put on my wig .. I'm really thinking about cutting those combs out soon 

This Sunday I have a wedding to attend. I am going to take down my braids and wash my hair but instead of wearing the wig I will place my hair in a bun. Come monday I will be back to wearing my wigs again.

Oh, I also picked up a razor comb to thin out my Freetress Lyon Girl wig. Now the hair is much thinner and looks more like it could be mine 

Ok well I'm off to apply my MTG before bed ... good night all


----------



## toinette (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> That she is lol
> 
> here are the braids she did


 
this is a really good idea. and if I'm not mistaken you can probably still even wash and DC in the beehive braids. how much did she charge for that?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

my stylist initially charged $20 for the beehive but i gave her #25 because i wanted the braids thin. Ill upload a pic later on today .


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



toinette said:


> this is a really good idea. and if I'm not mistaken you can probably still even wash and DC in the beehive braids. how much did she charge for that?


 
she only charged me $15 but I'm a generous tipper lol. She's fast and very professional even though she operates out of her house with a hyper 2 year old running around the house


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Dang Nikki she did do a good job.

On a side note I am going to do this for 6 months so I'm not officially in this challenge this method is too easy.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

checking in

so I am almost out of the braid spray that I made last week in my 400ml spray bottle  

my braids are a fuzzy but I got at least two weeks in these bad boys! lol I might have my mama redo them when I go home next week.. she is  way better braider than I am!  

Other than that I am rocking my Tori lace wig by Freestress because it is raining crazy in my part of NC and I am not about to doing all the blending for nothing! Half wigs will return when the rain stops!


----------



## pureebony (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

im in! had a crappy day so i think im gonna make me a wig...


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I think today will be shampoo and DC day


----------



## lolascurls (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Update: Week two went well! The Polly half-wig (by Outre) was a hit at work! And it looks nice and natural. I have been spraying my braids with Aloe vera juice and adding some Africa's best Leave-in liquid mayo after nightly. 
My leave out gets put in three twists at night and liberally sprayed and sealed with coconut oil or Afroveda Shea Amla butter! I need to make some more of my Shea Butter/ coconut oil mix. 
Haven't needed any gel!
I plan to keep these braids in for a whole month minimum, by God's grace. I deep condition weekly with coconut oil or some protein conditioner.


----------



## Vintageglam (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Prepooed, steam DC'd and then moisturised with a mix of joico moisture recovery, alba botanica leave in and my homemade whipped shea butter and oil mix. and got my hair canerowed today at my local west African hair braiders. It cost £30/$45 but it's pretty enough for me to also rock in the evenings and weekends and hubby loves it .  I plan to keep these in for 3 weeks and do a henna on takedown and then wait a week before doing a protein treatment before putting new cane rows in.

She was a little resistant at first to braid my hair damp but she soon came round to my way thinking and even exchanded her small tooth comb for my wide toothed bone comb.


----------



## pureebony (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice?  
hmmmm  im thinking wigs and or weaves 

Are you natural or relaxed? 
au natural

What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?  
i have too many good deep conditioners to list lol from joico to cream of nature etc 

What are you using to seal before braiding? 
either African Shea butter, Castor oil, Vaseline, palm butter or ghee

What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? 
im thinking of adding the following into a spray bottle- 1/3 rose water or African pride braid spray, a bit of glycerin, olive oil, Hawaii silky 14 in 1 moisturizer, infusium and  a moisturizing lotion (used to do this when i had good retention, but the cost of skipping protein too its toll)

How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? 
use the above spray ingredients but with added chamomile powder 

How often will you wash? What method? What products? 
will wash weekly, (co wash leave out hair and shampoo wash bi weekly)with cornrows in either with my abba shampoo or aveda (has protein) depends what i feel like.

What will you use for your hard protein treatment? 
and how often? either Aphogee 2 reconsturcter, or one of my tonnes of pj protein treatments i have collected lol

What else might you add to reach your goals? 
my scalp stimulating oil- a weird but effective concoction, i will apply this twice a week, more healthy hair growth promoting foods, good vitamins, satin pillow case, more water, more sleep!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Cowashed this morning with vo5 Strengthening conditioner followed by Aussie Moist. I left the Aussie Moist on throughout my Insanity workout and will be washing it out later but I will be putting and leaving a tiny bit in for my deep moisture method.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Wow I have been doing these things for months now not knowing it have a challenge. I will be lurking on the side.


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey ladies!  Just wanted to give an update:

This is my 2nd week in my cornrows, and so far, so good! I was a little worried about overmoisturizing, but when i take down my ends to co-wash and reseal, my ends look great and have lots of elasticity- no breakage.  To be on the safe side (can you tell how type A I am? lol) I'm gonna start mixing a little bit of ORS DC in my weekly moisturizing DC mixture, since I know it's more of a protien conditioner.

I've started co-washing more often- 2-3x per week, and I also water-rinse most days during the week following my workout.  

Happy growing everyone!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Shampooed and DC'd yesterday. Braids are holding up well. Starting to become a little "moveable" but I'll just take that as a sign of growth


----------



## Kacie (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just finished week 2.  I did cheat and detangle my braids by hand to check on the progress but I put them right back in.

I gotta tell you guys this....  I finally found something I've been searching for, a silk wig cap.  Yep real silk.  I ordered it from Pretty Anntoinet's, it's listed as a silk beanie.  So now I'm going to use the silk beanie then put a flesh tone wig cap on top before throwing on the lace wig.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Kacie said:


> I just finished week 2.  I did cheat and detangle my braids by hand to check on the progress but I put them right back in.
> 
> I gotta tell you guys this....  I finally found something I've been searching for, a silk wig cap.  Yep real silk.  I ordered it from Pretty Anntoinet's, it's listed as a silk beanie.  So now I'm going to use the silk beanie then put a flesh tone wig cap on top before throwing on the lace wig.


 
Please let us know how you like it, if it fits snugly. I'm gonna try making my own halfwig this weekend and was thinking of sewing a piece of silk into the cap. But if I can get a premade beanie that would be awesome.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies I washed my hair on Sunday and haven't moisturized it since. The reason being, I used Aussie Moist as my DMM conditioner and sealed it in a kukui nut and sunflower oil combo. Two days later, my hair still feels incredibly soft. I like it so Aussie Moist Conditioner will be used as my DMM conditioner for a while.


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies, I think I am going to take these braids out today... I have this wedding coming up and I started redoing the front part but I am just not happy with the look of it ( I know I know I am not the bride and I should stop caring about what my hair look like lol). So I am going to take them down today, Do an Aphogee 2 step and Moisture DC then probably do a bantu knot out for tomorrow and friday. I am thinking of flat ironning for the wedding. I am soo not sure of anything lol. The only reason why I am hesitating on taking the braids out now is that I know I would not have time to put new braids in for the next 2 weeks (but wait... i have a very nice lacefront I can rock for the next 2 weeks...hmmm ). Focus Poutchi. Ok do you guys think my hair will be damaged if I keep it out for 2 weeks (bantu knots out)?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Washed and dmm my hair again this morning. I love that it keeps my hair so soft.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

i have a ? re lace fronts

do you HAVE to use da glue......?  why can'tchu just slap it on n call it a day  lolol...seriously.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> i have a ? re lace fronts
> 
> do you HAVE to use da glue......?  why can'tchu just slap it on n call it a day  lolol...seriously.



Hey, I asked this same question. The advice I was given was to use bobby pins. It works I have been doing it. I shake my head beyonce style to make sure it won't fall off lol. It gets pretty windy here. But yeah I just adjust the strap and then use bobby pins near my ears and at the temples. It won't be noticable unless you are trying to wear a high ponytail.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

no you don't have to use glue or tape. most LFs come with combs in them anyway so no glue or tape needed.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

you guys rock!!!   I MAY consider it.  cuz see, if ur anything like me, i like to come home, snatch dat joint off, stick it on da door knob and keep it movin.....  for da life of me, i just can see working out as much as i do (sweating), and having that glue just ooz down my forehead into my eyes and then i can't see.....can u imagine that....


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^  I have my hair braided in a beehive and wear LFs every day. Once I'm home, this sucker comes off. I love it. I can access my hair and scalp with no problem. Plus I can change my look if I want to


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> i have a ? re lace fronts
> 
> do you HAVE to use da glue......?  why can'tchu just slap it on n call it a day  lolol...seriously.



I don't glue or tape, I slap and go err day, LOL


----------



## Vintageglam (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies I do not use, glue, bobby pins or a comb with my LF.  I just make sure its a reasonably snug (not tight) fit and then secure with straps at the back.  Best method hands down.  I also do not press to blend my hair but instead leave a few baby hairs out at the front to give a more natural hairline. For this to work tho the LF has to lay flat.  I have found this to be the best method for my edges as there is no pressure on my edges.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Question ladies.....Is anyone on here still doing the BTR (black tea rinse) while braided up?  If so, how are you doing it?  Thank you.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



JJamiah said:


> I don't glue or tape, I slap and go err day, LOL



the long dark one in ur siggy...is that a lace front?

i think imma go ahead n do it.  i just hope da dern thing don't decide to up jump da boogie n come off...yall know i'm paranoid.  *sighs*

now i gotta make an appt n get dis weave taken out.  hell, it's been in since June.  da newgrowth off da chain. it's so much newgrowth, i can stash a pack of newport shorts up in hea...  but it's a curly one so i can get awa wif it.  matta fact....*pats da bossom...*  where are my newports.....

brb yall...


----------



## smwrigh3 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> you guys rock!!!   I MAY consider it.  cuz see, if ur anything like me,* i like to come home, snatch dat joint off, stick it on da door knob and keep it movin....*.  for da life of me, i just can see working out as much as i do (sweating), and having that glue just ooz down my forehead into my eyes and then i can't see.....can u imagine that....


 
Exactly what I do... Im waiting for my wig heads to come (order via amazon) but I take that sucka off and spray my braids moisturize  put my scarf on and go about the rest of the day! lol


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ok braids are out. What a relief . I am probably going to wear a wig for the next 4 weeks then i will do some kinky twists in my hair for the rest of the year. My NG has grown a lot. I am part of the hide your hair challenge and cannot post pics. I am probably going to flat iron and split end my hair tonight then i will wear wraps for until the wedding day.


----------



## BonBon (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

A bird **** on my quick weave last night, not impressed!

However I'm happy it wasn't my real hair bleh!


----------



## ojemba (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This tread is very interesting. I'm subscribing. I just got a set of singles extension done last week Friday and hope to keep them in for about 10 weeks. I follow the C&G method. When I''m not in braids - resting period- I use wigs. I will def. incorpartate DMM in my braiding.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

hey ladies. Im in my 2nd week of the challenge. Im rocking the beehive. the front is unravleing a little so I didnt wash it last week. Im going to po and DC this weekend and pray these braids last for another two weeks. I do feel alot of new growth. I use MT on my scalp everyday - i think its helping with growth!  I am currently 13 weeks post. This challege def helps with the stretch!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



smwrigh3 said:


> Exactly what I do... Im waiting for my wig heads to come (order via amazon) but I take that sucka off and spray my braids moisturize  put my scarf on and go about the rest of the day! lol


 

see, i can't be messin wif those wig heads.   chile, one night i got stoopit drunk (and prolly a lil high)....next thing u know, i looked and i think dat wighead gave me da side eye n said sumfin smart....next thing u know we was cussin each otha out.....afta dat, i threw da head OUTSIDE in da trash....dayum dat.  no wig heads for me....


----------



## s4pphir3 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



tickledpinkies09 said:


> A bird **** on my quick weave last night, not impressed!
> 
> However I'm happy it wasn't my real hair bleh!



Luckily it wasn't, that happened to my brother .... he left the house with a black fro and came back with a white speckled one 



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> see, i can't be messin wif those wig heads.   chile, one night i got stoopit drunk (and prolly a lil high)....next thing u know, i looked and i think dat wighead gave me da side eye n said sumfin smart....next thing u know we was cussin each otha out.....afta dat, i threw da head OUTSIDE in da trash....dayum dat.  no wig heads for me....





Ok so my turn for an update 

I ordered a half wig from hairsisters (took so darn long to come) Freetress Lyon Girl. I love it!! My hair is hennaed and my color now it extremely difficult to match .. so since my wig is synthetic I decided to rinse the front portion of my hair black (pics to come soon right now I'm at work .

I used my Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner and sealed with Vatika oil and put on a plastic cap and threw on my wig. I baggy for 2 days straight and leave it off for 1 night and go back to the baggy. My hair is sooo moisturized & soft , I'm loving this method. And it feels a lot thicker (I've been wearing wigs for 4 weeks now).

I'm going to do an ayurvedic tea rinse this weekend ...  I've never been this excited before over hair care lol!


----------



## Gibsongal (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ok just checking in. When I first started this challenge, I put small box braids in with my own hair. No extentions. They worked well under wigs, but I don't think I'll be doing them again because it took 3 hours to get them out!!!! Next time I'll just do 6 braids, 3 on each side and call it a day. 

My hair was extremely moisturized when I took the braids out and I didn't moisturize like I should have, so this method is a keeper. I did have a lot of shed hair, though. I'm a little worried about that. But then again, I didn't comb my hair for a whole month. 

Right now I'm doing waist length yarn braids for a hair/fashion show. I'll be keeping those in (hopefully) until Dec.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What type of LFs are yall wearing? I mean like with bangs or something? How are you able to have the hairline with no glue?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



tickledpinkies09 said:


> Feeling a little down today. Just accessed my old fotki  and saw in 2007 I kept it simple and didn't style a lot and my hair was growing steadily. In between then and now I had a lot of setbacks and times where I slacked  Now I'm only a few inches past 2007!
> I thought my hair had stopped growing, but *maybe it was just the ends breaking off all along*. My GR was definately 0.5 pm then so I am expecting that through the challenge


 

 I have been there before. It's never too late to get on the ball though! 



PositivelyRadiant said:


> Thanks for the heads up !!!  it's about time an online vendor capitalized on *their premium hair to make half wigs/ side part wigs.* Honestly why did it take these people so long. Don't they want my PJ money???
> 
> 
> ETA: I wonder if they got the idea from the Island beauty and this is why she had to take her vids down :scratchch



 I want one of these so bad I can't see straight!



toinette said:


> this is a really good idea. and if I'm not mistaken you can probably still even wash and DC in the beehive braids. how much did she charge for that?



Yes you surely can, I do it constantly.



bride91501 said:


> Hey ladies!  Just wanted to give an update:
> 
> This is my 2nd week in my cornrows, and so far, so good! I was a little worried about overmoisturizing, but when i take down my ends to co-wash and reseal, my ends look great and have lots of elasticity- no breakage.  To be on the safe side (can you tell how type A I am? lol) I'm gonna start mixing a little bit of ORS DC in my weekly moisturizing DC mixture, since I know it's more of a protien conditioner.
> 
> ...



CAUTION: wetting your hair that much will make it mat up... my hair is not really prone to matting, but most people would have serious dreds doing that much wetting for 8 weeks. You'll need to take yours down earlier since you are wetting your hair so much. If I were cowashing that much I'd take the braids out in like 4 weeks. 



Kacie said:


> I just finished week 2.  I did cheat and detangle my braids by hand to check on the progress but I put them right back in.
> 
> I gotta tell you guys this....  I finally found something I've been searching for, a silk wig cap.  Yep real silk.  I ordered it from Pretty Anntoinet's, it's listed as a silk beanie.  So now I'm going to use the silk beanie then put a flesh tone wig cap on top before throwing on the lace wig.



I need one of those for the winter.... 



Aggie said:


> Ladies I washed my hair on Sunday and haven't moisturized it since. The reason being, I used Aussie Moist as my DMM conditioner and sealed it in a kukui nut and sunflower oil combo. Two days later, my hair still feels incredibly soft. I like it so Aussie Moist Conditioner will be used as my DMM conditioner for a while.



I use Aussie 3 min as my DMM conditioner all the time. I use Kenra MC too of course, but Aussie is my love as well 



tickledpinkies09 said:


> A bird **** on my quick weave last night, not impressed!
> 
> However I'm happy it wasn't my real hair bleh!



LMAO! Sorry that happened to you!



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> see, i can't be messin wif those wig heads.   chile, one night i got stoopit drunk (and prolly a lil high)....next thing u know, i looked and i think dat wighead gave me da side eye n said sumfin smart....next thing u know we was cussin each otha out.....afta dat, i threw da head OUTSIDE in da trash....dayum dat.  no wig heads for me....



OMG! That wig head got shown the door  



Evallusion said:


> I've discovered that my hair favors twists over cornrows.  Therefore, I'm twisted under Valencia Girl.  This is by far the best wig I've ever worn.  Its so natural.  Anyhow, while cleaning out my fridge I realized I had some Afroveda Curl and Define Cream so I will be using that daily to moisturize, but I'm still gonna do my actual twists with my Healthy Hair Butter.



Cute wig!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Checking in! 

Still in my beehive and I can lift them up already so I'll take that as a sign of growth and roll with it lol. Cowashed tonight and plan on shampooing and DCing again this Sunday. I hope to keep these in for another 3 weeks and some change.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just used the combs inside the wig, no glue & no tape.
I guess it sort of has bangs.








Parting, although I need to lay her down a bit flatter to wear outside the house.








Duchesse said:


> What type of LFs are yall wearing? I mean like with bangs or something? How are you able to have the hairline with no glue?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



naturalmanenyc said:


> I just used the combs inside the wig, no glue & no tape.
> I guess it sort of has bangs.
> 
> 
> ...


 

OOOOHHHHH, I LIKE this wig A LOT!!  What's the name of it, where did you find it??  Maybe I should look back at the last few pages and see if it was posted. VERY NICE!

I've been in a half wig this week with my cornrows to the half of my head and two strand twists in back.  My loose hair is doing awesome in twists and even though it took two hours, the moisture retention is just ridiculous!!  This is the first time I've had twists and I truly see what the hype is all about.  Jane Carter Nourish & Shine and ORS twist and lock gel have impressed me with how moisturized my hair has been since Sunday.

The wigs and PS has my hair on the GROW!!


----------



## pureebony (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

ok is it ok to moisture spry my hair twice a day and protien spray once a day everyday? and shampoo wash with deep con once a week? xx


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> : CAUTION: wetting your hair that much will make it mat up... my hair is not really prone to matting, but most people would have serious dreds doing that much wetting for 8 weeks. You'll need to take yours down earlier since you are wetting your hair so much. If I were cowashing that much I'd take the braids out in like 4 weeks.


 
Lady P--- you truly are a doll. Thanks so much for checking in and giving us all tips and pointers. It means so much and is a reminder to me to do the same when I get to where you are! MUAH!

Luckily, my hair is not prone to matting either, but thanks for the advice. I was going to try to keep the braids in for 6 weeks, but I think I will now remove then at the 4 week mark just to be safe. Thanks again!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

It's called First Lady by Janet Collection.  I have been looking at her for a while and finally bought her on-line.



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> OOOOHHHHH, I LIKE this wig A LOT!!  What's the name of it, where did you find it??  Maybe I should look back at the last few pages and see if it was posted. VERY NICE!
> 
> I've been in a half wig this week with my cornrows to the half of my head and two strand twists in back.  My loose hair is doing awesome in twists and even though it took two hours, the moisture retention is just ridiculous!!  This is the first time I've had twists and I truly see what the hype is all about.  Jane Carter Nourish & Shine and ORS twist and lock gel have impressed me with how moisturized my hair has been since Sunday.
> 
> The wigs and PS has my hair on the GROW!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Shampooed and DC'd tonight. Actually I have the DC on now. Gonna rinse out in a few minutes. Things are going well so far


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Still actively in this challenge and keeping up with my DMM reggie.


----------



## ms.mimi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ceecy29 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Any suggestions for a natural looking wig/lacefront close enough to 4b hair and reasonably priced? I'd really love to join in the retention fun. TIA!!!


If you don't mind big hair try LaJay. 
YouTube - Express Weave by Vanessa- "LaJay"  You can start at 3:25 if you want to skip the intro.

Vanessa Express Synthetic Half Wig - LA Jay


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ms.mimi said:


> If you don't mind big hair try LaJay.
> YouTube - Express Weave by Vanessa- "LaJay"  You can start at 3:25 if you want to skip the intro.
> 
> Vanessa Express Synthetic Half Wig - LA Jay



OMG- this wig is FABULOUS!! Just ordered it.  This wig thing is becoming a problem for me......lol


----------



## RayRayFurious (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ms.mimi said:


> If you don't mind big hair try LaJay.
> YouTube - Express Weave by Vanessa- "LaJay"  You can start at 3:25 if you want to skip the intro.
> 
> Vanessa Express Synthetic Half Wig - LA Jay


 
Umm...PURCHASING! Love it!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Braids lasted three weeks! redid them last night and will be rocking my Jessica Half wig for the next to weeks! Gonna order me a new one for my birthday...just don't know which one yet! lol


----------



## Gibsongal (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ms.mimi said:


> If you don't mind big hair try LaJay.
> YouTube - Express Weave by Vanessa- "LaJay"  You can start at 3:25 if you want to skip the intro.
> 
> Vanessa Express Synthetic Half Wig - LA Jay



I love her reaction!!! And I love that wig.  Why did I have to see this???? I'm on a budget, I'm on a budget.......


----------



## ojemba (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi ladies, 

I've been stalking this tread for some time and I have a question. 

How easy is it to braid hair while wet?  I think my braider would freak out if I came to her with wet hair to be braided. I'm currenlty doing the C&G method in singles but plan to do several bee hives braid up and wear wigs so I'm curious as to how I'll get my hair braided while wet.

Can I add the con, moisturizer, oil etc after the I've completed the braid?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^^I applied a thick DC the night before I had my braids done. By that time, it had dried completely and my stylist didn't have to deal with wet hair.


----------



## kbragg (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I follow this method but instead of wigs right now I'm rocking a set of Kinky Twists. Also I don't braig my hair wet. I'm transitioning and doing so with the two textures would equal massive breakage. Instead I do a LongHairDontCare/LadyP hybrid. I wash and DC then blow dry straightish. I then follow LadyP's method but apply my DC and Coconut oil to dry hair rather than wet (My hair accepts DC's better on dry hair anyway).


----------



## ojemba (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thanks for the input ladies. I think I would have major breakage if I tried to braid my hair wet.


----------



## Tashique (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey, I got 2 questions if someone can help

Does anyone find that the wig makes their head really hot? Reason my mum got on the tube i.e subway ( which in the UK is hot and even worst during rush hour) and felt like she could pass out due to the wig.

She wants to take up the challenge as she recently done BC but feels the wig is like a hat you cant escape. Is she doing something wrong or does anyone else feel like this?

Sorry one more question Can I do this with Kinky twists?

Thanks


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I did it this last year. Retained 5 inches  Now my hubby says you better not put a wig on over your beautiful hair lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



motherpopcorn562 said:


> I did it this last year. Retained 5 inches  Now my hubby says you better not put a wig on over your beautiful hair lol


 
I cant wait till i hear this from my hubby he hates my wigs


----------



## Kacie (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm changing up my method a little.  I will DMM every week. 
This past weekend I pre-pooed  my individual braids with Aubrey Organics GPB, washed with the new version of Keracare Detangling poo, then I took down each braid- detangled by hand added Keracare Humecto/  sealed with Vassie.  Daily I just been KISS by spritizing with Rosewater.

Oh, by the way I'm loving my silk wig cap..it's tight but not too tight...keeps my hair moisturized...and my wig is secure on top (no sliding).  It's definitely worth the 15 bucks.  To maintain a nice part in my lace wig I just use the bandage method on top of the wig cap.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey Kacie,

Can you send me the link to where you got the silk wig cap?  Thanks


----------



## Kacie (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^ Sure, go to  prettyanntoinets website and click on beanies.  I ordered the black/ w black trim.  She doesn't seem to get much talk on this site but I like her products so far (ordered a silk charmeuse bonnet and a girl's bonnet too).


----------



## dejaomare (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've been putting my deep conditioner then the Scurl then the oil.  Wow I was doing it wrong.  I'm going to get tree braids. and get them replaced every 2 months.  Will that work?


----------



## MrsHouston (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just took my braids down after about 5 weeks.  I'm prepoo, shampoo, and conditioning tonight.  Tomorrow I will go to the salon and get my hair braided in a bee hive so my wigs will be flat.  I've been doing my own braids and just want a tighter and flat look.  I found a nice straight wig that is very close to my texture when flat ironed.  It's MBL and I'm in love with it.  I plan to go to the salon every 4 weeks to get my hair braided in a beehive.  I'm still not sure how long I'll be wearing wigs...Right now I'm thinking until May 2011.  I'm trying to get as much growth and protection as possible.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Week 2 of my braids are done. Cowashed tonight with my Suave Almond and Shea Butter condish. Gonna rock with the braids for another 2-3 weeks. They are loose, but the braids themselves are still in tact.


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> Week 2 of my braids are done. Cowashed tonight with my Suave Almond and Shea Butter condish. Gonna rock with the braids for another 2-3 weeks. They are loose, but the braids themselves are still in tact.


 
Oooh how do you feel about the almond shea butter condish?  That sounds yummy 

Just checking in to say still loving the ease of this regi.  School is getting serious so I'm not around as much but still lurking


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Tashique said:


> Hey, I got 2 questions if someone can help
> 
> Does anyone find that the wig makes their head really hot? Reason my mum got on the tube i.e subway ( which in the UK is hot and even worst during rush hour) and felt like she could pass out due to the wig.
> 
> ...


 
I think you just get used to it after while.  There are some wigs that breathe better than others.  Generally you're looking for wigs that are well ventilated if that is a concern for her.  She might even try a quality lace wig.  You can barely feel those, at all.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> *Oooh how do you feel about the almond shea butter condish?*  That sounds yummy
> 
> Just checking in to say still loving the ease of this regi.  School is getting serious so I'm not around as much but still lurking


 
It's very thick and lush. I prefer Suave Humectant, but this is a close second


----------



## s4pphir3 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Kacie said:


> Oh, by the way I'm loving my silk wig cap..it's tight but not too tight...keeps my hair moisturized...and my wig is secure on top (no sliding).  It's definitely worth the 15 bucks.  To maintain a nice part in my lace wig I just use the bandage method on top of the wig cap.


 
What's the bandage method? 

I'm worried about the comb from my wig damaging my hair. I don't want to end up with a bald spot by the time December hits. Some suggested wig clips but can't they be just as damaging? Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## starofsouth (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi Ladies,

I joined LHCF just so I could be apart of this challenge. This is actually my first post! I've been wearing sew in for the past 3 years (just being lazy, I really didn't know about protective styling) and have grown my hair to BSL even after having to chop off 6 inches due to damage. If I would have actually taking care of my hair underneath, it would probably be to my knees. Now that I've taken the weave out and began my HHJ, I definitely wont make that mistake again. I won't be doing sew-ins anymore b/c I sacrificed enough of my edges, so this seems perfect for me to get my hair healthy again. I've never worn a wig before so after watching youtube and reading reviews I decided on OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE Tammy . Everyone said she was good for beginners. I received it today and it's so perdy!!! I'm also going to get that silk beanie, but will be using a satin scarve in the meantime. I have this college chick that I found on craigslist awhile back braiding my hair in a beehive tomorrow so doing protein treatment and DC tonight. In the morning I'll do my DMM on dry hair and let the healthiness begin!

What is your PS of choice? I am wigging it. I only have one wig right now, though. I will buy more gradually.
Are you natural or relaxed? I am a 4a/b relaxed.
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Aussie 3 minute for DMM and ORS for weekly DC that I will rinse out.
What are you using to seal before braiding? EVOO
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? Motions Nourish Leave In
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? I'll probably use the same products that I do my braidout with which is VO5/water mix sealed with EVOO and Chi Silk Infusions. I also have a bottle of Wave Nouveau that I need to use. (It made my braid outs too greasy, but since it'll be under a wigs, it won't matter as much.)
How often will you wash? What method? What products? I'll cowash weekly with VO5. Once a month wash with Kinky Curly Shampoo with Baking Soda.
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Aphogee Two Step every 6-8 weeks.
What else might you add to reach your goals? I take GNC Women's Mega Vitamins, an extra B-Complex supplement, and a extra Biotin supplement, along with MSM and Silicon supplements. I also drink a green drink daily with all of the chorella, spirulina, wheat germ stuff. I only drink water (except for when I'm being social) and try to work out 4x/week. I'll also probably get some garlic supplements at the beginning of next month. I get 20% off at GNC. I'm a gold card junkie, if you can't tell. I'll also be applying MN to my scalp.


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Welcome starofsouth   It's so nice to have you!  Welcome to the forum and to the challenge.  That regi is hawt!!


----------



## MrsHouston (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I got my hair braided in a beehive yesterday and I'm loving my wigs more now.  It lays nice and flat like there's nothing underneath it.  I will have to post my MBL wig.


----------



## MrsHouston (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

My new wig.  I've been wearing it for a couple wigs already.


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am falling in love with half wigs too! I bought 2 lacefront and I just wasn't feeling it. Who would have known that half wigs were the answer. I purchased 2 yesterday, 1 Sensationnel and the other Outre. Instead of going to get my hair cornrolled, I'm going to plait my own hair and connect it together. I don't know how it will look, I will do it next month and hopefully I will post pictures. I've just had problems with other people doing my hair and LadyPanialo's does her own hair and she said she NEVER allows other people to do her hair. This is the way I'm feeling, because so many people do not manage your hair in the gentle way you would, and as a result I have been loosing little strand bulk of my hair. I don't know about anybody else, but I don't like that. I want to preserve my hair, not damage it and so I've decided to try doing my own plaits/braids and see how it works. I wish I knew how to cornroll my own hair. I know how to do my hair in a big french braid, but small cornrolls seems harder.


starofsouth said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I joined LHCF just so I could be apart of this challenge. This is actually my first post! I've been wearing sew in for the past 3 years (just being lazy, I really didn't know about protective styling) and have grown my hair to BSL even after having to chop off 6 inches due to damage. If I would have actually taking care of my hair underneath, it would probably be to my knees. Now that I've taken the weave out and began my HHJ, I definitely wont make that mistake again. I won't be doing sew-ins anymore b/c I sacrificed enough of my edges, so this seems perfect for me to get my hair healthy again. I've never worn a wig before so after watching youtube and reading reviews I decided on OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE Tammy . Everyone said she was good for beginners. I received it today and it's so perdy!!! I'm also going to get that silk beanie, but will be using a satin scarve in the meantime. I have this college chick that I found on craigslist awhile back braiding my hair in a beehive tomorrow so doing protein treatment and DC tonight. In the morning I'll do my DMM on dry hair and let the healthiness begin!
> 
> ...


----------



## starofsouth (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thanks for welcoming me sheba1! And I'm loving this half wig too fancypants007 and looking for more! (I don't know how to put your comments in quotes yet.) But what does concern me is the hair loss that people say the comb in the wig gives them. Should I be taking these out? How do you ladies secure your wigs to prevent hair loss to your edges? I'm already trying to undo damage from the sew ins I wore all those years. I definitely don't need new spots.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

if it helps, i think that if you are wearing a wig cap of some sort, i would apply the combs to attach to the cap.  For example, I would lift the side where the comb is, along with the cap, and attach the comb to the cap versus placing the comb thru your hair. I don't know if that  makes sense, but try that to see if that method would work.

Another alternative may be bobby pins.  Small ones.  Using the same method noted above.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MrsHouston said:


> I just took my braids down after about 5 weeks.  I'm prepoo, shampoo, and conditioning tonight.  Tomorrow I will go to the salon and get my hair braided in a bee hive so my wigs will be flat.  I've been doing my own braids and just want a tighter and flat look.  I found a nice straight wig that is very close to my texture when flat ironed.  It's MBL and I'm in love with it.  I plan to go to the salon every 4 weeks to get my hair braided in a beehive.  I'm still not sure how long I'll be wearing wigs...Right now I'm thinking until May 2011.  I'm trying to get as much growth and protection as possible.


What wig is that MrsHouston?  I am looking for a straight wig.


----------



## Tashique (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thanks Sheba1 I will tell her to persevere


----------



## fancypants007 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



starofsouth said:


> Thanks for welcoming me sheba1! And I'm loving this half wig too fancypants007 and looking for more! (I don't know how to put your comments in quotes yet.) But what does concern me is the hair loss that people say the comb in the wig gives them. Should I be taking these out? How do you ladies secure your wigs to prevent hair loss to your edges? I'm already trying to undo damage from the sew ins I wore all those years. I definitely don't need new spots.


 
I understand your concern especially since this challenge is for 1 year. I don't want to suffer hairloss either. What I'm doing is putting on my weave cap that LadyPanialo suggested and attaching my half wig to it in the front and back. I'm actually going to be wearing my halfwigs with cornroll braids in front. I saw a tutorial where I'm going to try this technique putting cornroll braids in the front from ear to ear and in the back I'm going to use plaits connected to one another. I just have to be very careful with those combs.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I have been using a satin du-rag this week (cut off the tail) with a nude color knee high on top to maintain my lace front parting.

I may have to try the silk beanie.  Thanks!




Kacie said:


> I'm changing up my method a little. I will DMM every week.
> This past weekend I pre-pooed my individual braids with Aubrey Organics GPB, washed with the new version of Keracare Detangling poo, then I took down each braid- detangled by hand added Keracare Humecto/ sealed with Vassie. Daily I just been KISS by spritizing with Rosewater.
> 
> Oh, by the way I'm loving my silk wig cap..it's tight but not too tight...keeps my hair moisturized...and my wig is secure on top (no sliding). It's definitely worth the 15 bucks. To maintain a nice part in my lace wig I just use the bandage method on top of the wig cap.


----------



## Kacie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



s4pphir3 said:


> What's the bandage method?
> 
> I'm worried about the comb from my wig damaging my hair. I don't want to end up with a bald spot by the time December hits. Some suggested wig clips but can't they be just as damaging? Anyone have any other suggestions?


 
I picked up the bandage method from our sister site.  You simply place a piece of cloth textured first aid tape on top of your wig cap where your part is expected to fall.  Change the shade of that white tape using foundation and BAMM that's it.  

As far as wig clips go, I hate them.  Since my wigs are lace fronts (in wrap styles) I only use two mini bobby pins to secure the front side area.  I attach the bobby pin to my wig cap (NOT my hair).


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm following from the sidelines!!!

I'm placing individual braids in my hair as we speak. I bought Oakland girl this week and have been wearing her over my braids. She is ultra cute. I'll post pic of my braids when I'm done and of Oakland girl! For now here's a video of her.


YouTube - Freetress: Oakland Girl!


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hair doesn't get Immune to products. If your hair is damaged and you use a product, it works basically as long as your hair is damaged. Once your hair is healthy it no longer has a purpose. You now need to move on to maintenance products  and so forth.

I am reading all the responses. Unfortunately my hair is moisture sensitive so this wouldn't work for me. but I love reading the responses so keep them coming  Great thread Sheba


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Newtogrow said:


> I'm following from the sidelines!!!
> 
> I'm placing individual braids in my hair as we speak. I bought Oakland girl this week and have been wearing her over my braids. She is ultra cute. I'll post pic of my braids when I'm done and of Oakland girl! For now here's a video of her.
> 
> ...


 
That is such a cute look!!   it


----------



## starofsouth (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thanks for the tips about attaching the comb to the wig cap ladies!!! I really appreciate it because I attached the comb to my hair yesterday and heard the popping noise when I removed it that one of the ladies mentioned before. I haven't received my silk beanie yet and I tried using a wrap scarve but it was too thick so I got creative and used a headband to clip it under. I don't know if it was the headband or just me not used to wearing wigs, but i had to catch myself adjusting my wig in the grocery store earlier when I caught this lady looking at me all crazy!

Oh and I went t a feed store today and bought my first bottle of Mega Tek! So I'll be adding that to my MN and applying it to my scalp as a part of my regimen. I also may use some sulphur 8 on top of that but I'm not sure. I just can't stand the stank! But from what I read on here, the other sulphur treatments don't smell much better so I might as well get used to it.

Sheba1, I noticed that you mix msm in your hair products? Do you get it from the supplements? How do you mix it? I really want to avoid the stank if I can.


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey there starofsouth 

I buy my msm in powdered form from a local vitamin shop.  I think any GNC, Vitamin Shoppe, Vitamin World would have it.  It doesn't smell bad at all and it dissolves readily in just about anything but oil.  It mixed fine with my Megatek.


----------



## lolascurls (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm going to try attaching the comb to my wig cap too! That might really help! I keep pampering my leave-out hair for the half-wig by moisturising and sealing, then flat twisting it gently once i'm out of the wig! 
Polly is going strong, ladies! Over 4 weeks now and I still love it! And I get compliments still!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just finished ayur-cowashing my hair and now I have my DMM treatment (deep conditioner) on my braided hair for the week. My hair is feeling a little differently (build-up I think) now so I may need to clarify it on the next wash day.


----------



## starofsouth (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thanks sheba1!  What are your msm and mega tek proportions?

Aggie. I was concerned about buildup, as well. Since there's oil put on our hair during the DMM, I wondered if it would seal out the moisture from the moisture/seal done during the week and if the product would be just sitting on my hair. Since we're putting so much product on our hair, coconut oil may be the best way to go according to this study. Effect of mineral oil, sunflower oil, and coconut ... [J Cosmet Sci. 2003 Mar-Apr] - PubMed result I'm currently sealing with evoo which may have some of the same qualities since they're both fruit oils? Couldn't find any research verifying this, though, so I may be making the switch. 

Also, the lady who braids my hair using a similar technique except she only applies product once every 3 weeks during takedown since she sews her wig to her head. She uses a mix of mn, mega tek, and coconut oil on her scalp and conditioner and cocnut oil to moisturize and seal her strands and said it is working wonders. Based on the knowledge from this study, do u think coconut oil helps infuse other products into your hair, as well?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



starofsouth said:


> Thanks sheba1!  What are your msm and mega tek proportions?
> 
> Aggie. I was concerned about buildup, as well. Since there's oil put on our hair during the DMM, I wondered if it would seal out the moisture from the moisture/seal done during the week and if the product would be just sitting on my hair. Since we're putting so much product on our hair, coconut oil may be the best way to go according to this study. Effect of mineral oil, sunflower oil, and coconut ... [J Cosmet Sci. 2003 Mar-Apr] - PubMed result I'm currently sealing with evoo which may have some of the same qualities since they're both fruit oils? Couldn't find any research verifying this, though, so I may be making the switch.
> 
> Also, the lady who braids my hair using a similar technique except she only applies product once every 3 weeks during takedown since she sews her wig to her head. She uses a mix of mn, mega tek, and coconut oil on her scalp and conditioner and cocnut oil to moisturize and seal her strands and said it is working wonders. Based on the knowledge from this study, do u think coconut oil helps infuse other products into your hair, as well?


 
I think it may but I'm not entirely sure. Coconut oil does not make my hair feel good so I don't use it anymore for sealing, but I would use it as a pre-poo. I also hate that it hardens on my hair if the weather cools and looks like goo.


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Okay, I finished my hair yesterday. I have cornrows in the front and individual braids in the back.

I braided them into a "beehive" and wear my "Oakland Girl" wig for ps. 

With my hair braided this way, I can also wear my half wigs and phony pony as well. I hope to keep these braids for six weeks at least!!!

Here are the pics!!!


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Oooh pretty!  I love the versatility you have with your braids and that oakland girl is cute cute cute!


----------



## miss cosmic (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

i finally understand the deep moisture method.
will be following this method in cornrows under a wig for special occasions. since i'm a SAHM i'll be in cornrows most of the time, flexi-rod sets on occasion.
transitioning is harder than i thought!


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

UPDATE!!!

So, I took down my cornows after 4 weeks in, and I'm SO happy with my progress!!!  I'm pretty sure I got close to a full inch of growth....I measured a spot on the left side of my head on 9/17 while I was on vacation and it measured 5" exact; I measured in that same area on 10/18 and it was just a hair shy of 6"!  I'm so thrilled!!!  I'd been getting between .5-.75" of growth & retention per month, so 1" is definitely more than I'm used to.  I'm a beliver Lady P! lol

I have made a couple of changes for month 2.  See below:

-To avoid the need to keep having to moisturize & seal my ends on wash day, I'm doing a beehive pattern this month instead of straight back cornrows.  Also, I flat twisted my hair into a beehive- for the life of me I couldn't cornrow my hair into a beehive pattern- my fingers and arms wouldn't cooperate!

-I've researched the benefits of ceramides and also joined the ceramides challenge, so I've added them to my reggie. I've started adding a bit of wheat germ oil or hot 6 oil (which contains wheat germ oil) to my condish & moisturizer receipes. I actually started this a week or so ago, and I've definitely noticed a difference in my hair's elasticity.  

-I'm trying out different DCs, so this month I used Lustrasilk's Carrot Oil Cholesterol DC for the DMM.  I was a little concerned about the mineral oil it contains (further down on the ingredients list), but I've been using it for my weekly DCs for a couple of weeks with no problem.  So we'll see 

Unfortunately, I did not take a picture before I started the challenge, so I'm including a pic of my hair after I took down my month 1 braids a couple of days ago (pic 2). The first pic is of when I started my LHHJ in June.  I apolgoize in advance for the "roughness" of the pics....no time do get dolled up for the camera .  

I'll be sure to take pics every month at take-down from now on.  Happy growing everybody!


----------



## Stella B. (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey all! Just finished my second DC in an applicator bottle on my twists that have been in for 2 weeks. I'm learning as I go here in this challenge, because this is so different from what I normally do to my hair. The mix I made last week made my hair soooooo hard, because I had too many conditioners and oils and a reconstructor in it!  So this week I'm keeping it simple...
In this weeks' mix:

3 heaping tblsp. of conditioner (Nature's Gate aloe vera)
1 tblsp oil (coconut)
1-2 ozs. of warm distilled water
Mixed well in a bowl first and added water to get the consistency right-runny, yet controllable. When it was all mixed together, it made about 4 ozs. I poured it into an 8 oz. applicator bottle, and like LadyP said in her blog to shoot the DC under, on and between every braid real good! lol Then I sat for 20 minutes with a plastic cap under a heating cap. Rinsed with cool water, and let my twists air dry. My twists were well defined when wet, didn't come a loose like I thought they would, and my roots were a little fuzzy; but overall my hair felt conditioned and soft! I even tested it for ph balance! So, just wanted to compare notes to see if any other ladies are having good experiences with their weekly DC mixes, and wanted to share. I really am noticing less breakage, which I hope will translate into more retention in time. This is turning out to be better than I thought. I'm learning how to keep my hands out of my head, since its twisted up for 3-4 weeks at a time!


----------



## ParagonTresses (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi ladies!  Is it too late too join?!?! I'd love to participate officially!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Everyone looks so GOODDD, it just keeps me more encouraged to hide and protect my hair as we start having some cooler weather. I have gotten my First Lady wig in today by Janet Collection and she IS REALLY BEAUTIFUL!!! I can't wait to cut the lace and wear her on tomorrow. Okay, I have my three and I'm done, I'm done, no more wigs until Spring! LOL Yeah right, as soon as you all post another video, there I'll go making a purchase. 

My hair has been in half cornrows and the rest in two strand twists and its perfect protection, it all holds in the moisture for DAYS on in. The cornrows let me rock my big half wig Nia Girl in my avi and they serve as "cushions" for my hair pins in my wigs. Ladies, you were asking about wig caps and combs to keep your wigs in place, but if you have cornrows, use them to hide and hold in place your hair pins. Works like a charm! I'll take pictures of First Lady and let you see. She's my favorite one yet.  THANK YOU NATURALMANENYC!!  Your posted pic started it all! 


Lady P and Sheba1, thanks a million for this thread! I cheated and stretched my hair a little early this weeks for the first time since I BC'd in May and IT'S GROWING! So I'm putting it back in wigs to protect and retain my length. Aaaaahhhh what a difference a year will make right?!


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ParagonTresses said:


> Hi ladies!  Is it too late too join?!?! I'd love to participate officially!!



Sure ParagonTresses, come on aboard!


----------



## ParagonTresses (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Sure @ParagonTresses, come on aboard!


 
Great! Here's my info (my products will very b/c I'm trying to use up this Beauty Supply Store under my sink):

What is your PS of choice? _Full Cap Wigs_
Are you natural or relaxed? _Natural_
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? _TIGI Catwalk Oatmeal and Honey Conditioner_
What are you using to seal before braiding? _Burnt Sugar Pomade_
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? _Infusium 23_
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? _Cowash on Wednesday with whatever's in my stash; D/C with heat weekly with whatever is in my stash; Alternating nightly mists of Sta Sof Fro & ApHogee Keratin Green Tea Reconstructor sealing with whatever oil/butter I have on hand_
How often will you wash? What method? What products? _Weekly washes with whatever sulfate free shampoo in my stash and monthly washes with whatever sulfate shampoo I have on hand_
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? _No "hard protein treatment" since I am using the ApHogee leave in and the TIGI (which has several proteins in it) on a regular basis. I will do the ApHogee 2 Minute Reconstructor monthly after shampooing._
What else might you add to reach your goals? _Nothing to add for the moment._

I unofficially started this challenge a few weeks ago but I was having difficultly posting up until yesterday. I've been rocking Freetress Rhianna. I have pics I'll upload when I leave work tonight....


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



May I join, please?
My wigs are in the mail.

*What is your PS of choice?
Buns, but I'm going to do the spiral cornrow and wear a wig starting in mid December.
Are you natural or relaxed?
Relaxed.
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?
Several.  My favorites are Emergencia, Baba de Caracol, MnT w/coconut and olive oils added, and AO HSR.
What are you using to seal before braiding?
Coconut oil.  I may experiment by adding wheat germ oil and an essential oil.
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?
Water **
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?
Spray with Care free curl gold, or sulfur 8 braid spray, or a homemade concoction and coconut oil.
How often will you wash? What method? What products?
Every 5 days.  Giovanni shampoo, tea/herbal rinses, shampoo bar.
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?
I'm not sure.  Almost all of my conditioners have some kind of light protein.  Maybe Motions CPR?
What else might you add to reach your goals?*
*Healthy diet, exercise, multivitamin, positive thoughts.*


----------



## Chiquitita (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi there. Can I still join, please?  I'm a newbie, I just subscribed like 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Newtogrow said:


> Okay, I finished my hair yesterday. I have cornrows in the front and individual braids in the back.
> 
> I braided them into a "beehive" and wear my "Oakland Girl" wig for ps.
> 
> ...



Cute braids Newtogrow. How long are you planning on keeping them in?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies, my hair is so soft now. I had to give myself a quick reconstructor treatement with Joico k-pak deep penetrating reconstructor this morning. I left some Renpure organics Shine Conditioner in my hair under my wig (no sealing with oil) today and believe it or not, my hair is still wet. Unbelievable. This is an awesome sign. It means that my hair is not overly porous and losing moisture but instead, holding it in. I love that.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This is me and Rhianna for the past ten days...


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? cornrows and single plaits

Are you natural or relaxed? natural

What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? c is for carrotts mud mask

What are you using to seal before braiding? jbco

What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? water

How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? taliah waajid protective mist bodifier spray

How often will you wash? What method? What products? once a week in braids with elucence poo

What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? fantasia ic deep penetrating creme anti breakage formula twice a month

What else might you add to reach your goals? prayer and patience

ETA: I'll be wearing half wigs.


----------



## sheba1 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ParagonTresses said:


> This is me and Rhianna for the past ten days...


 
Soooooo cute!!!

Hey and a big ole welcome to EMJazzy Optimus_Prime and Chiquitita


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

My oh so fresh beehive ain't so fresh no more lol. Coming up on week 4 of them and they are showing their age. Gonna try to rock them until after Halloween and then get a fresh set of braids. So far, so good!


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Did I ever officially join this challenge?  Well if not, here I go.

What is your PS of choice?  I am wearing my own hair braided (not cornrows), mostly under wigs

Are you natural or relaxed?  transitioning

What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? I have lots of things laying around my house that I am working to use up

What are you using to seal before braiding?  my butters.  I also like olive oil for a daily seal

What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?  water and my spray mix

How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?  my spray mix which currently consists of water, aloe vera juice, african royale braid spray and infusium 23

How often will you wash? What method? What products?  I wash every 3-5 days using my sulfate free shampoos.

What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?  I intend to use Aphogee 2 step every 6-8 weeks

What else might you add to reach your goals?  I will be using Boundless tresses on my scalp and add in tea rinses


----------



## SouthernStunner (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Well last week I took down my cornrows and I had a lot of shedding.  I think it was due to the MT, Ovation, WGO combo I was using on my scalp.  Once I got all the shed hairs out I realized I didnt loose any thickness in fact it was even thicker than normal.  I am loving this PC style.  I get too tickled when I cowash and my cornrows are APL (which means my hair is longer then APL).  I almost bust my arse dancing in the shower!

Anyway here is to round two.  Happy growing ladies.


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Aggie said:


> Cute braids Newtogrow. How long are you planning on keeping them in?


 
Hoping to keep them for at least six weeks. More if I can bear to!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Question: 
This past Friday, I washd, DC'd and DCM my hair using Joico K-Pak and Infusium 23. My question is this. For you ladies sealing with castor oil/thicker/heavier oils, what is your method? I sealed with Cator oil and my hair became very...hard to handle as I braided. It was soft, but it clumped together, even though I'd detangled moments before. Did I use to much? Should the oil be heated up a bit before applying it to me damp hair? 
Thanks!


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^ Hey KBD!  I seal with shea butter (SB) when I'm braiding and the DC/SB mixure also makes my hair a little hard to handle when I'm braiding.  I haven't been worried about it at all though, because even though the cornrows are a little "hard" for the first couple of days, they eventually soften up and my hair is obviously very moisturized.  I think it's just a function of the amount of product on the braids....I wouldn't worry about it too much.

As you suggested, you could melt down the butter or oil a bit and see if that makes a difference, but I think that would only affect your ability to braid it a bit easier, and won't change the effectiveness of the DMM.  

HTH!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey Ladies,

Its been a month and i took my beehive cornnows down this past weekend. I didnt loose as much hair as I thoguht i would. I also Henna'd for added strength. Im going to continue this for six month. I feel like my hair grew alot. I grease my scalp more since i have more access to it. Loving this challenge so far!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Am I the only one NOT using a wig cap?  I cut the combs out then I secure the halfwig using hair pins. My scalp feels like it can breathe without the wigcap and it's also the only reason why I know that I will be able to do this challenge for a year!


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



EMJazzy said:


> Am I the only one NOT using a wig cap?  I cut the combs out then I secure the halfwig using hair pins. My scalp feels like it can breathe without the wigcap and it's also the only reason why I know that I will be able to do this challenge for a year!


 
I have to admit to sometimes not wearing my wig cap either.  I do exactly what you do- I cut the combs out of my wigs and secure with pins and/or the wig drawstring only.  I work from home, so usually when I do this, it's only for a couple of hours when I run out to pick up the kids or something. So it's not all day.  I haven't suffered any setbacks from it, so far so good!

Do you feel any friction on your edges?


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Just checking in. Last night I did my shampoo and DC,but this time I decided to try a jar of Soft Sheen Carson Roots of Nature Shea Butter Green Tea Reconstructing Deep Treatment and*OMG* my hair feels AMAZING even in the braids!!! My NG is so soft it's bananas! And to think I got it on the clearance rack at Sally's for like $2.50. I'm going back tomorrow and RACK UP!!!


----------



## Carisa (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

My own regimen is very closely related to this- i will keep my eye on this thread!

What is your PS of choice? Cornrows and plaits under a wig
Are you natural or relaxed?  Relaxed, using elasta qp every 3-4 months
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? NTM and nexxus humectress
What are you using to seal before braiding? coconut oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? infusium 23/water
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? coconut and olive oil about 4x week
How often will you wash? What method? What products? I wash with mane n tail shampoo once a month and co-wash about 2-3 times a week with vo5 or suave
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Aphogee about every 3 months
What else might you add to reach your goals? Nature bounty HSN vitamins, no heat, no trimming, no brushing, miconazole nitrate (i will try to use it at least once weekly), baggy ends, detangler before braid removal, silk pillowcases


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bride91501 said:


> I have to admit to sometimes not wearing my wig cap either.  I do exactly what you do- I cut the combs out of my wigs and secure with pins and/or the wig drawstring only.  I work from home, so usually when I do this, it's only for a couple of hours when I run out to pick up the kids or something. So it's not all day.  I haven't suffered any setbacks from it, so far so good!
> 
> *Do you feel any friction on your edges*



No friction at all!!


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



EMJazzy said:


> Am I the only one NOT using a wig cap?  I cut the combs out then I secure the halfwig using hair pins. My scalp feels like it can breathe without the wigcap and it's also the only reason why I know that I will be able to do this challenge for a year!


 
I don't use wig caps either. The hump in the beehive braids kind of holds the wig in place. I haven't cut out the combs but I don't stick them in my hair either.


----------



## Newtogrow (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Okay, I just took down my beehive and woo my hair feels good to be free. I will wear my hair "out" for a couple of days...I like the air on my scalp. Will edit to post pic after I charge my battery.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey ladies!!  Hope all is well.  I have been cowashing my hair every night, now it's time for a wash.  I'm prepooing with Vatika Oil under my wig for the day and will shampoo and d/c my flat twists tonight.  I'm also rocking a new wig by Sensationnel this week and will post pix today or tom...Lastly I'm thinking of purchasing some face fronts, any suggestions on brands with a natural looking hair line?


----------



## transitioning? (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey guys. I've been gone from this challenge for a while but I'm still attempting to use the method. I now have kinky twists. I tried to use the DMM method but my hair drys so fast that all of it wasn't wet. Its been almost two weeks and I'm going to wash them soon. I will DC with Aussie Conditioner-Moist I think. For any of you who use Aussie conditioners for your dc which type should I get? 

I will keep this twists in for another month and then its off to wigs. I already have my wig head and brush. I can't wait to get this twists out although they are cute.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I would like to join! This will be great for my busy schedule!

What is your PS of choice? Half wigs
Are you natural or relaxed? Relaxed
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Lustrasilk shea butter mango
What are you using to seal before braiding? Olive oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? a mixture of wave nouveau, water, & oil
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? will use my spritz mixture as stated above.
How often will you wash? What method? What products? once a week while in the braids. wash, light protein treatment, & moisturizing dc.
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? aphogee 2 step every 6 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals? oiling scalp w/ jbco


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am still doing the dmm technique but I am not leaving my hair braided up for weeks at a time because I am using boundless tresses a few times a week on my scalp and ayurveda cowashes and hair pastes twice weekly on my hair. 

The good thing is these practices are leaving my hair so soft that I rarely need to comb it. I have mostly been using my fingers to detangle.

Today I wore my texlaxed hair in a wash and go and it felt good to have my hair out for a minute. It is however back under my wig tomorrow. I got a lot of compliments on my hair today. 

My friends were saying how cute it looked and that I should wear it out more often. I told them, "Nah, not yet" . I'll wear it out more often when I make APL again I think.


----------



## Kacie (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

*Lesson Learned and Warning to the Fine hair ladies....*

My last DMM session was done immediately after washing on soaking wet hair and that led to breakage for me.  When I took my hair down this weekend and finger detangled broken hair were everywhere.  It's been years since I've had that shock.

I'm not ready to ditch the method yet.  Next time I'll just allow my hair to dry after washing...finger detangle...spritz with rose H20...then my DMM conditioner.  Normally my hair hates sealing so I'll assume the same in this case.  No oils or heavy emollients will be applied on top of the conditioner.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ParagonTresses said:


> Hey ladies!!  Hope all is well.  I have been cowashing my hair every night, now it's time for a wash.  I'm prepooing with Vatika Oil under my wig for the day and will shampoo and d/c my flat twists tonight.  I'm also rocking a new wig by Sensationnel this week and will post pix today or tom...Lastly I'm thinking of purchasing some face fronts, any suggestions on brands with a natural looking hair line?



Caution: if you are cowashing that often, you will need to take your cornrows down way earlier or they may mat/dred up.



Kacie said:


> *Lesson Learned and Warning to the Fine hair ladies....*
> 
> My last DMM session was done immediately after washing on soaking wet hair and that led to breakage for me.  When I took my hair down this weekend and finger detangled broken hair were everywhere.  It's been years since I've had that shock.
> 
> I'm not ready to ditch the method yet.  Next time I'll just allow my hair to dry after washing...finger detangle...spritz with rose H20...then my DMM conditioner.  Normally my hair hates sealing so I'll assume the same in this case.  No oils or heavy emollients will be applied on top of the conditioner.


 
Sounds like you need more protein. My hair isn't fine but I get the breakage you described when I go too long w/o an Aphogee treatment.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> Caution: if you are cowashing that often, you will need to take your cornrows down way earlier or they may mat/dred up.


 
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just applied some boundless tresses to my scalp and Aussie Moist Conditioner for my DMM sealed with shealoe butter.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

LadyPaniolo

I dont remember if you mentioned this, but you only do the DMM when you braid your hair, right?  You don't redo this every so often while in braids?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

you are correct!


----------



## lolascurls (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I did a co-wash with VO5 conditioner and final co-wash with Tigi Bedhead Moisture Maniac and all I can say is..... :wow: 
My braids loved it and my hair is so plumped up afterwards! i'm going to keep it simpler from now on! 
Time to head off to youtube!


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm taking my braids out tonight and tomorrow I'll prepoo, DC, use Aphogee 2 min and braid back up.  I've had them in for 2 weeks this time.  Not too bad.  i might try to go for 3 this time.


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Not sure of the name, but I just told the lady at my local BSS to find me one that touched a little pasted my bra strap in the back...she return with this wig. When I take it off tonight I'll check the inside for a tag or name.


----------



## ajacks (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I know I am late but I would like to join this challenge.  Hope its not too late: 
What is your PS of choice? half-wigs, lacefronts (no glue or tape), sew-ins
Are you natural or relaxed? relaxed/texlaxed 
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? SitriNillah, AO (HSR, GPB, etc) mixed w/ JBCO [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Geneva, sans-serif][/FONT]
 What are you using to seal before braiding? One of the following: Grapeseed Oil, EVCO, Macadamia Nut Oil, EVOO
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? SheScentIt Moisture Mix Leave-In, Water 
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in?  Twice a week or as needed
How often will you wash?  Once a week or as needed. What method? Co-wash or diluted shampoo in bottle. What products? Not sure, still looking for a shampoo
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? Henna and Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor and how often? 6-8 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals?  Multivitamins, exercise, high protein diet, maybe a growth aid such as BeeMine Serum or OCT


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Sorry the above was actually in reply to a question asked.

I'm still wearing the same half wig and have been in my latest braids for two weeks.  I washed my hair and conditioned this past Saturday.  I didn't flatiron my hair in front this week, as I'm just wearing it pulled back under my half wig with a "cut wig cap" as a headband.  This way, I'm not applying heat on the regular.  I also purchased two new half wigs last week.  I think they're both Full MBL.  The one I'm currenly wearing is actually BSL.

74 days until BSL Goal deadline
211 days until MBL deadline


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

So my stylist has gone MIA on me and it's time for me to take my braids out...just great. Idk how to braid myself so either I'm gonna have to learn, scramble to find someone else, or just rock some individual braids under my wigs for a while. *Le sigh*


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I would like to join this challenge because I rock wigs anyway and have been for the last year and although I recently cut off about 8 inches from my hair I want my full APL length back and even longer...however I am confused about all the DC'ing lol do I apply DC and then braid up my hair without rinising it out? And then when I shampoo which would probably be every 3 to 4 wks I dc again but I rinse that one out right??? And then when I got to take my braids down, for me probably wk 6 or 7 I do a hard protein and another DC...am I getting the jist of this?


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? I will be wearing LF, and my DIY U shaped wigs
Are you natural or relaxed? natural
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Giovanni Deep Moisturizing Treatment and my replenishing deep conditioner by Olive something lol 
What are you using to seal before braiding? I will use Vatikia Oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? water and my cheapie conditioner mix
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? since I am sewing in my quickweave wig, I will use a applicator bottle and every 3 or 4 days use my moisturizer and Doo Gro anti itch oil thru the weave cap What products? water and cheapie conditioner for moisture and seal with Doo gro anti itch oil 
How often will you wash? Every 2 to 3 wks What method?Remove wig and wash with braids in and DC and do a 2 minute protein treatment What products? Wash with a moisturizing shampoo, condition with Cantu Shea Butter conditioner, 2 minute Aphogee reconstructor, DC with Giovanni DT and use my Yes to cucumbers leave in conditioner
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? Aphogee the one you have to let get hard and how often? whenever I take my braids out and I will be using henna and indigo about every other month
What else might you add to reach your goals? Exercise and begin taking Biotin and B-complex


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Okay ladies...the braids are coming out today!!! I made sure I coated my hair with EVOO last night to help with the detangling process. I may go to Sally's to check out a good detangler, but idk if I'll need it. Better safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I hope it's not too late but please add me to this challenge

What is your PS of choice? lacefronts
Are you natural or relaxed? 100% natural
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? strinillah(SP) and biolage
What are you using to seal before braiding? vatikan oil or kemi oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? Braid spray, Infusium 23, aloe Vera,h20
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? Braid spray 1x day
How often will you wash? What method? What products? cowash 6x week. poo & con every 3-4 weeks.
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? aphogee 2 minute every 8 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals? multi, lots of H20 and exercise...might add biotin and msm

*Starting length August 2010
*


----------



## Gibsongal (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Checking in Month 2 for me. 

I'm still hanging in. I thought I could keep my waist length yarn braids in until Dec......... 

Couldn't make it. But at least they were in for a month. So I took my hair down over a 4 day period. Slapped some suave humectant on along with some olive oil and honey. 

I kept this concoction in my hair over night. The next morning my shed hair came sliding out. My hair was not tangled. It was extremely soft and moist. I had maybe 1 or 2 knots.  

I poo' my hair with diluted creamy aloe and used that suave humectant again. Now my hair is braided up in 6 braids with some KCNT and some castor oil under a wig again. Yayyy.

I'm in love with this method.  

I did not take care of my hair while I was in braids. In fact, when I was taking my hair down, it was dry. But the olive oil and honey con overnight totally made the difference. I promise to do better this month.


----------



## danigurl18 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

subsribing


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ScarletPhoenix said:


> I would like to join this challenge because I rock wigs anyway and have been for the last year and although I recently cut off about 8 inches from my hair I want my full APL length back and even longer...however I am confused about all the DC'ing lol do I apply DC and then braid up my hair without rinising it out? And then when I shampoo which would probably be every 3 to 4 wks I dc again but I rinse that one out right??? And then when I got to take my braids down, for me probably wk 6 or 7 I do a hard protein and another DC...am I getting the jist of this?



The method can be a bit difficult to understand, but once you get it, it's a breeze! lol

You apply your DC to your wet hair, seal, then you braid. You DO NOT wash the DC out.  You co-wash/wash your hair according to your regular schedule (I co-wash 2x/week, for example), following up with a leave-in and sealing, if that is part of your regimen (hopefully it is!). Additionally, you moisturize, seal and DC your braids, as needed, according to your regimen.  Basically, the main difference between this method and what you're probably already doing is that you will apply the DC and seal before you put your braids in. 

Most of us are keeping our braids in for 1-2 months.  At take down, you apply a medium-heavy protein treatment, before reapplying your DC, sealant, and rebraiding.


I hope this clears things up for you.  Happy growing!`


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

So, I had to take down my flat-twist behive......those twists were coming apart after the first wash. Plus, I didn't like how if I needed to run out of my house without my wig, I couldn't because my hair looked a mess lol. So I braided my hair into an actual style, with most of the cornrows going to the side and a long vertical braid going to the back, connecting all the ends so they're all now tucked and hidden. Works much better and still allows me to not have to worry about not moisturizing and sealing all my ends every week. 

Since I've tried to include more ceramides in my regimen, I've also switched to a new DC- Lustrasilk's Shea Butter formula. This one doesn't have any mineral oil in it, so I feel better about using it every week. So far so good.

This is also my 1st fall & winter as a natural, and I'm starting to notice the increased dryness everyone's been warning us newbies about. To combat this, I've decided to start DC overnight instead of for 1 hour with heat, and to start baggying most nights of the week. I just started both this week, so I'll let everyone know how things are coming along.

How's everyone been doing with their reggies?


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Question, when you take down your braids, how long do you leave them out before rebraiding?

These last braids stayed in for 2 weeks and I took them down on Friday night and washed/rebraided them on Saturday


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ladysaraii said:


> Question, when you take down your braids, how long do you leave them out before rebraiding?
> 
> These last braids stayed in for 2 weeks and I took them down on Friday night and washed/rebraided them on Saturday



I normally keep mine down for 4-6 days before getting it rebraided. gives me enough time to really baby my hair before it's hidden for another 4-5 weeks.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thank you so much for explaining that to me. I am going to give this a try and see because my hair loves moisture and I'll have the aphoghee by the time its time for me to take my hair out, which I will probably be doing monthly.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

 hi ladies!

Friday night check in. Took my braids out Tuesday and officially claiming SL  I also did my Aphogee 2-Step Treatment yesterday. So far so good. I'm about to prep the hair to get rebraided tomorrow morning. I'm not doing the beehive this time. It's much easier for me to detangle cornrows that are straight back than in the beehive. Maybe after a few more months into the transition, I can switch back to the beehive. I plan on sticking with this reggie for as long as possible!


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've been wigging it for 3 weeks and I can stick my pointer finger between the space of my cornrowed hair!! 

ETA: I mean between the newgrowth of my cornrowed hair...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ladysaraii said:


> Question, when you take down your braids, how long do you leave them out before rebraiding?
> 
> These last braids stayed in for 2 weeks and I took them down on Friday night and washed/rebraided them on Saturday


 
You leave your hair out for exactly as long as it takes you to do your hard protein, henna (if you use henna) and DC. I have been known to wear my hair out for a few days just for kicks at this time. Then you braid it up again.  



NikkiQ said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> Friday night check in. Took my braids out Tuesday and officially claiming SL  I also did my Aphogee 2-Step Treatment yesterday. So far so good. I'm about to prep the hair to get rebraided tomorrow morning. I'm not doing the beehive this time. It's much easier for me to detangle cornrows that are straight back than in the beehive. Maybe after a few more months into the transition, I can switch back to the beehive. I plan on sticking with this reggie for as long as possible!


 
If you do your cornrows going straight back, PLEASE take caution with your nape. Doing this is what caused my *whole nape to get RIPPED OUT* I was flipping the hanging ends of my cornrows up. That's a NONO. Please put a few cornrows going horizontally across your nape to protect it... otherwise you face a similar fate


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> You leave your hair out for exactly as long as it takes you to do your hard protein, henna (if you use henna) and DC. I have been known to wear my hair out for a few days just for kicks at this time. Then you braid it up again.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you do your cornrows going straight back, PLEASE take caution with your nape. Doing this is what caused my *whole nape to get RIPPED OUT* I was flipping the hanging ends of my cornrows up. That's a NONO. Please put a few cornrows going horizontally across your nape to protect it... otherwise you face a similar fate*


 
No worries. My stylist never braids my nape. She stops the cornrows quite a bit higher on my neck and secures them to each other.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies, I wish you much success...I'll be peeking in from time to time!


----------



## Duchesse (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> If you do your cornrows going straight back, PLEASE take caution with your nape. Doing this is what caused my *whole nape to get RIPPED OUT* I was flipping the hanging ends of my cornrows up. That's a NONO. Please put a few cornrows going horizontally across your nape to protect it... otherwise you face a similar fate


 
Thats smart. I don't think my nape is thinning, but I'm gonna ask my mom to give me a horizontal braid. I've been pinning my ends up too and never thought that might be a bad idea.


----------



## apinkdiva (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies I am officially joining the challenge, I was looking for a way to hide my hair this winter and this challenge came right on time. I just got my hair braided in a beehive and will post my info in the morning.


----------



## Stella B. (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> I normally keep mine down for 4-6 days before getting it rebraided. gives me enough time to really baby my hair before it's hidden for another 4-5 weeks.


 
ITA with doing it this way NikkQi. I think its important to let the hair rest for a few days in between taking braids out, and rebraiding.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Does anyone have any suggestions for a heavy daily moisturizer to use?  I've been using my own concoction, but with the colder weather now here, I think I need something creamier.

Not to be picky  but I need something I can pick up locally, like at a Whole Foods, CVS, or a regular ol' BBS.  Trying to stay away from mineral oil and petroleum too, if I can help it.

TIA!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^^have you tried any of the moisturizers by Profectiv? Nice and thick, but doesn't leave your hair heavy AND you can find them pretty much anywhere


----------



## MissHoney26 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

got my wigs today. So I will be braiding it up tonight w/ the dmm! I can't wait to get this hair up and put away for a while


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

MissHoney26 what kind of half wig(s) did you get?


----------



## apinkdiva (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? lacefronts
Are you natural or relaxed? Relaxed
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Kenra Moisturing Conditioner or Redken Smooth Down
What are you using to seal before braiding? Castor or Coconut Oil
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? Braid spray (own concoction) or IC leave in 
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? Braid spray 2x day
What products? See above
How often will you wash? 1x week What method? Poo & Con What products? CON Poo, Kenra Conditioner, Redken
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? Vitale hair mayo mixed jheri redding protein every 4 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals? multi, H20 and exercise


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Checking in.....I am absolutely loving this routine. It has been 6 weeks, this coming weekend will make 7 weeks and this routine is EASY!!!!!!! I love it. I only have the one instant weave. I need a full cap wig.
My next wig is London Girl by Freetress. I think they will look really cute with winter caps and hats. I'm going to purchase two and cut them both alittle. One I'm going to wear side bangs and the other straight china bangs. 

Check out the ladies at the bottom of the page.
Black Hair Style | Band Fullcap | Half Wig - Straight | Freetress Fullcap | FREETRESS SYNTHETIC FULLCAP LONDON GIRL

This weekend I'm going to take these beehive cornrolls out and DMM again. I can't wait to see what is going on with my hair.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> ^^^have you tried any of the moisturizers by Profectiv? Nice and thick, but doesn't leave your hair heavy AND you can find them pretty much anywhere



Thanks NikkiQ for the recommendation.  I haven't tried any of the Profective products, but I'll try to pick up the moisturizer tomorrow.

And oh- I forgot to congratulate you for making SL!!  That's so exciting!  I too found out last week at take down that I'm also SL, but I didn't think it was "big enough" to share on the forum lol. Anyway, congrats girl!


----------



## miss cosmic (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

i'm loving this though i do miss my hair. i did my own crochet braids and i loved them till i saw other options for the hair so now...*sigh* i'm keeping these ones for one more week then i'll re-do them and use marley braid for the new install, like this YouTube - CROCHET BRAIDS USING MARLEY KINKY TWIST HAIR
i'm absolutely loving crochet braids. so gentle and i get to hide my hair away. who could want more?


----------



## Poutchi (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hello ladies, 
You might be able to help me out with this. I have the feeling that single braids with extensions are not going to work as well as if i have my hair cornrowed for this method. I have my hair out until thursday (took the last set of braids yesterday night). I am just wondering how well does crochet braiding do as far as washing the scalp. I was gonna put kinky twists in but I am not sure i am making progress with single braids. So my question is how do you wash your hair with crochet braids in? I am going to use water weave from freetress.
How is everyone doing... I haven't been here for a while


----------



## QUEENDIVA1 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



nucienuce1 said:


> This sounds really promising, the only problem that I have is I dont know if I'd look good in a wig.erplexed


 
My sentiments exactly! I want to try this though


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Poutchi I wore crochets from 12/09 to 8/10. My hair grew but was extremely dry. 
I had the Freetress water wave hair and it doesn't lend itself to getting wet. I would clean my scalp with a wash cloth. They looked like hers.
YouTube - Crochet braids
They're ok for 3 weeks maybe but I really need to get down into that scalp area w/ some conditioner and water. I'm never doing that long term again because even though my hair grew and no real damage was done, I really feel I would have had better results if I had been able to cowash one to two times a week. The crochet  braids Miss Cosmic posted w/the Bob Marley hair looks like they would wash beautifully. 
miss cosmic I like them. I wish I had known about this hair when I was wearing my crochets.


----------



## Poutchi (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thanks Ms. Mimi for answering. I saw that the lady was not actually shampoing her hair... this might work out for me since I am in canada and it is getting kinda cold anyway for me to be wetting my hair often. 
Am I wrong to think that the DMM method would help me not to have dry hair when I take the crochet braids out? Since it is not going to be rinse out at all, them the DC will stay longer in my hair thus the hair will stay moist longer. But I assume you can still sprits the roost ( your hair) with a moiturizing spritz every day to combat dryness. 

I was thinking keeping them in for 6 weeks at a time but maybe I will only be able to keep them for a month at a time and use 2 weeks to condition my hair back to health and put a new set. We will see. 

Thanks again 




ms.mimi said:


> @Poutchi I wore crochets from 12/09 to 8/10. My hair grew but was extremely dry.
> I had the Freetress water wave hair and it doesn't lend itself to getting wet. I would clean my scalp with a wash cloth. They looked like hers.
> YouTube - Crochet braids
> They're ok for 3 weeks maybe but I really need to get down into that scalp area w/ some conditioner and water. I'm never doing that long term again because even though my hair grew and no real damage was done, I really feel I would have had better results if I had been able to cowash one to two times a week. The crochet braids Miss Cosmic posted w/the Bob Marley hair looks like they would wash beautifully.
> @miss cosmic I like them. I wish I had known about this hair when I was wearing my crochets.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

ms.mimi, I got...
OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE SABINA
OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE NENE
SENSATIONNEL SYNTHETIC HALF WIG INSTANT WEAVE HZ 7065 (FUTURA)

All of them are curly/wavy so I can blend my hair in better while I'm stretching. Love them!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bride91501 said:


> Thanks NikkiQ for the recommendation.  I haven't tried any of the Profective products, but I'll try to pick up the moisturizer tomorrow.
> 
> And oh- I forgot to congratulate you for making SL!!  That's so exciting!  *I too found out last week at take down that I'm also SL, but I didn't think it was "big enough" to share on the forum lol.* Anyway, congrats girl!


 
Girl you better celebrate making it to SL! That's a milestone lol. Well at least it is for me.


----------



## mariefof (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hello sheba1
I have been wearing a wig for the past 2 weeks and i would like to join as well. My hair has been breaking like crazy since i am transitioning and i need as much retention as possible

What is your PS of choice?Wig
Are you natural or relaxed?transitioning
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?ORS
What are you using to seal before braiding? EVOO
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?water
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?Yes 
How often will you wash? What method? What products?once a week in braids with Roux porosity control
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? aphogee every 6 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals? omega 3s


----------



## Ese88 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Can i just ask, those that wear lacefront wigs, what do you do with the lace? Do you just cut it off and wear as a normal wig? I see some nice LF but i don't want to glue them & i wonder how people are using them as regular wigs?


----------



## MissHoney26 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just put my braids in last night. Tomorrow is wash day for me so I'll be using diluted shampoo & conditioner to wash. I took the combs in the back of my wig so I won't have to risk getting breakage. I'm massaging my scalp w/ jbco daily too. So far so good. I like the ease of this method.. so lovely & tomorrow I will pick up some braid spray and a wig cap. I think I'll start baggying under my wig too. So many things you can do under a wig LOL!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This thread reminded me to check out a short "halle" type cut or a natural hair type wig to wear on the daily. Currently all my wigs are long - Diva wigs lol


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

That Wig is BEAUTIFUL MS.MIMI!!!



ms.mimi said:


> Checking in.....I am absolutely loving this routine. It has been 6 weeks, this coming weekend will make 7 weeks and this routine is EASY!!!!!!! I love it. I only have the one instant weave. I need a full cap wig.
> My next wig is London Girl by Freetress. I think they will look really cute with winter caps and hats. I'm going to purchase two and cut them both alittle. One I'm going to wear side bangs and the other straight china bangs.
> 
> Check out the ladies at the bottom of the page.
> ...


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm taking my beehive down this week and adding protein to my conditioner.  Getting hair rebraided next day.  I also ordered a new wig, and should get it tomorrow: See Below


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

These are about to be purchased within the next week!

My natural styles

Outre Quick Weave - Evony
Freetress Synthetic Fullcap Drawstring - Nia Girl 

My 'Halle' Cuts
Sensationnel Totally Instant Weave - HZ A015
Sensationnel Totally Instant Weave - HZ A040 
Model Model Human Hair Wig - Opal


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^^I have Evony and let me tell ya....I love her!!!!


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Poutchi oh gosh yes...I think the DMM will help combat the dryness but at the time I didn't know anything about it. Crochet braids didn't dry out my hair hair I was not putting enough moisture on my hair that did it. It was a sick cycle I fell in. Because I had the Freetress water wave that couldn't get wet ----->I would use very little (& I do mean VERY LITTLE) moisturizing spray or oil on my scalp or hair because I didn't want it to attract dirt or built up------>because I couldn't clean the crochet well and get the Freetress wet. I also left those thing in 6-8 weeks at a time with just washing my scalp with a washcloth damp with water and alittle conditioner. When I took them down I would hot oil, wash and braid up again. Just a tiny amount of coconut oil on my hair and scalp. 

Ese88 Yes cut the lace off no matter how you are wearing it. Here are two videos that may give you some ideas.
In this one she wears a Lf w/o glue or tape. She cuts the lace prior to taping. You can start at 2:45 and go from there.
YouTube - muffinismylovers's Channel

mrs.houston Thanks! I can't wait to wear her. I love the wig you selected. We have similar tastes because your wig looks like the one I'm wearing now, Arcadia Girl.
http://www.247beauty4u.com/product_images/b/fdaca_acardiagirl__73243_thumb.jpg


Nasdaq_Diva  You have some really nice wigs selected. And those Halle cut ones...they are sharp! Watch out there Ms.Berry! 


MSHoney26  You did some work didn't you? Very pretty and sexy selection. What  impressed me so much with your selection is all the wigs look like it's the same wig but curled slightly different, it makes for a very realistic collection. One was loose waves and curls the next slightly curly and the last wet and wavy. 

Why did they name that wig NeNe? That was wrong


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> ^^^I have Evony and let me tell ya....I love her!!!!



Oooh that's what I like to hear! I was watching other ladies pics of her and I was like, "oh yes, she is mine!" What color do you have her in? Did you cut it?



ms.mimi said:


> Nasdaq_Diva  You have some really nice wigs selected. And those Halle cut ones...they are sharp! Watch out there Ms.Berry!


 Thanks babe! The 'halle' cut was my style from ages 15-20 (my relaxed hair days) Girl I used to R-A-W-K that cut, you hear me lol...

Soon as I get them, I'm taking pics!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I have her in 1B and no I haven't cut her. She's the perfect length to me. I posted pics of her in the HYH challenge thread. I forgot the page though. I sowwy


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> I have her in 1B and no I haven't cut her. She's the perfect length to me. I posted pics of her in the HYH challenge thread. I forgot the page though. I sowwy



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...enge-july-31st-dec-31st-108.html#post12100455 <--is it this? Halloween Shoot?

I like it alot on you. It's not as big as some women on BHS (blackhairspray) were talking about. It looks really good. It looks like one of those wigs where the older it gets, the better it looks.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^^Yeah that's it! Pardon the spooky pics lol. And that's without blending my hair in with it or anything. The top is kinda cut into layers so some of the shorter pieces just flopped over like bangs. I love it.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> NikkiQ said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^Yeah that's it! Pardon the spooky pics lol. And that's without blending my hair in with it or anything. The top is kinda cut into layers so some of the shorter pieces just flopped over like bangs. I love it.
> ...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

You ladies are tempting me to buy more wigs.... I have too many as it is!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> NikkiQ said:
> 
> 
> > Girl, I'm a 'search' engine queen. I'm great at looking up stuff lol.
> ...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> Nasdaq_Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Girl me too! we could exchange stories I tell ya lmao. I'm looking into buying Tammy by Outre too. I love the wavy natural look she has going on.
> ...


----------



## Fab79 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

is this challenge still open for new challengers, i did look on the front page but it was not clear about the dates, but it looks like 12 months from this september

i'm in a sew in till the end of the year and think i might like to go to wigs in the new year, so i might just come in here to support you ladies and get some ideas,

i have already compiled my list  of wigs and half wigs to start buying this month


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> NikkiQ said:
> 
> 
> > I have it, it's my FAVE hands down.
> ...


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thanks Nasdaq_Diva....that was the question I wanted to know how big was the Evony...going to check out the link.

Everybody seems to like the Tammy Wig...that might be next on my list...I'm just use to getting my wig locally and not ordering them.  This is my first time ordering a wig, but I've seen some youtube videos of this wig also.


----------



## Ese88 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thanks ms. mimi


----------



## fatimablush (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Y'all got me looking at wigs now!!! lol!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I have been switching up my deep conditioner quite a bit lately and I am currently using Jason Naturals Biotin thin to thick conditioner on my hair. This left my scalp really nice and tingly. I  this one but the bottle is so small.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Question: So, I dont know how to braid. I'd really like to get a beehive type braid to wear under my wigs. How much would you be willing to spend on that?

 I'm on craigslist trying to finds some ideas..


----------



## Qtee (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Good luck ladies..I wore a wig for about 9 months last year to early this year and my hair grew leaps and bounds..I just kept it braided and moisturized under the wig cap...


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Question: So, I dont know how to braid. I'd really like to get a beehive type braid to wear under my wigs. How much would you be willing to spend on that?
> 
> I'm on craigslist trying to finds some ideas..


 
I'd say between $15-30. Depends on if they add hair to it or not. My stylists usually charges $25-30 but since I've been going to her for a while, she only charges me $15.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



QUEENDIVA1 said:


> My sentiments exactly! I want to try this though



QUEENDIVA1 and Nucienuce1,
I used to think the same thing.  I was very adamant and very anti-wigs, because if you have hair, why not rock it??  Well, that philosophy had me struggling with in-between lengths when I tried to grow out a hair cut, gave me a hella fit when I was transitioning and had me constantly manipulating my hair with heat, gels, etc.  However, I took on a new thought process: 1.) Wigs have come a LONG way from when my grandmother was wearing them. 2.) They gave you constant versatility with styles and colors. 3.)  I can maximize my hair's growth and health potential by "being good" to it and giving it a rest.

Here is the key though: You have to learn how to "shop" for a wig.  Its like anything else, you learn some of your fave types of hairstyles and the colors that complement your skin and go for it!  I love, love, love YouTube for this: I see what everyone else is wearing and they show me HOW to wear it.  It's much easier to see a fellow diva rocking it than a mannequin.

Start slow and inexpensive like some quick weaves and even half wigs and try styles that may be similar to what you wear now and make it more comfortable to ease into.  If you're natural, try a similar texture, if you're relaxed, go with that texture.  The ladies on LHCF can give you worlds of insight, this is just some things that helped me out.

Happy Hair Growth Divas!

@ NikkiQ- Your pics are FIERCE lady!!  Congrats to you and Bride91501 on making shoulder length!!  I hope to be right behind you.

OMG--someone said Tammy Outre wig and my radar went to town.  I am a true Junkie!! LOL


----------



## apinkdiva (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies I got my hair braided in a beehive last week Sunday, all I have to say is I am loving this wig thing I wish I would have came across this thread sooner. As soon as I walk through the door I pull it off and when I get up in the morning I just pop that bad boy right in. LOL. Can't wait to see what my hair will look in 4 weeks.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> I'd say between $15-30. Depends on if they add hair to it or not. My stylists usually charges $25-30 but since I've been going to her for a while, she only charges me $15.



Ok, I was kinda thinking somewhere along that range. I really need to learn how to braid smh! I'm going to call around tomorrow


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've been braiding my hair in individuals since I cant cornrow.  I really should learn how


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ladysaraii said:


> I've been braiding my hair in individuals since I cant cornrow.  I really should learn how


 That's how I am. I've been doing individuals in my hair since April now. It's helped but the retention wasn't enough to make an impressive results. I need something that will protect root to tip, which is why I want to do a beehive. I want my ends as fully covered as possible. 

But yeah, learning how to braid is a goal of mine too... Maybe that'll be a new years resolution for me.


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Question: So, I dont know how to braid. I'd really like to get a beehive type braid to wear under my wigs. How much would you be willing to spend on that?
> 
> I'm on craigslist trying to finds some ideas..



I found someone at a local salon I use to frequent back in the day, she only charged me $15 (but I gave her $20) to braid the back in a beehive and flatiron the front (leave out hair).  This was a steal to me...however, I did shampoo and condition my hair before I went.

I'm thinking of getting my whole head braided next time and just go a full cap wig.


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> QUEENDIVA1 and Nucienuce1,
> I used to think the same thing.  I was very adamant and very anti-wigs, because if you have hair, why not rock it??  Well, that philosophy had me struggling with in-between lengths when I tried to grow out a hair cut, gave me a hella fit when I was transitioning and had me constantly manipulating my hair with heat, gels, etc.  However, I took on a new thought process: 1.) Wigs have come a LONG way from when my grandmother was wearing them. 2.) They gave you constant versatility with styles and colors. 3.)  I can maximize my hair's growth and health potential by "being good" to it and giving it a rest.
> 
> Here is the key though: You have to learn how to "shop" for a wig.  Its like anything else, you learn some of your fave types of hairstyles and the colors that complement your skin and go for it!  *I love, love, love YouTube for this: I see what everyone else is wearing and they show me HOW to wear it.  It's much easier to see a fellow diva rocking it than a mannequin*.
> ...



Yep, this is what I've been doing.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



apinkdiva said:


> Ladies I got my hair braided in a beehive last week Sunday, all I have to say is* I am loving this wig thing* I wish I would have came across this thread sooner*. As soon as I walk through the door I pull it off and when I get up in the morning I just pop that bad boy right in*. LOL. Can't wait to see what my hair will look in 4 weeks.



LOL AMEN to that!  I do the SAME thing.  I love the versatility, convenience and style of being able to rock a diff wig every week if I want to.  Plus, it saves my own hair from the constant wear and tear that happens when hair is exposed to the elements (particularly hot sun in summer and cold/dry air in winter).  Even when you PS in a bun or braidout, your hair is still catching dry air and sun.  

I have to check out the 1st pg of the thread, but for the past 2 yrs I've worn my hair braided beneath wigs about 7-8 mos out of the year.  I really got tough on it last fall, and now it's a part of my regimen.  I'd love to try a 12 month stretch, but it gets too hot to wear a wig here in NC in summer.  So I can only do from late August to early April with the wigs.  The rest of the time I have to do buns or clip-in extensions!  This reg has made a tremendous difference in the length and thickness of my hair.  Plus, it's made transitioning a BREEZE.

At first, I couldn't cornrow my own hair very well, so I did "Celie" plaits (abt 4-8) all over and popped the wig on.  In the evening I moisturize with my sprays, and even CW/wash with diluted shampoo (every 2 wks) with the braids still in.  I do a full wash/DC (all hair out of braids) about every 4-5 wks, which is when I also fully re-do the braids.  

I learned early this yr to cornrow my own hair (not that spiffy, but it's a c'row nonetheless).  So I do the same regimen with the washing and re-doing the braids.  It's allowed me to keep my hands out of my hair, stop dry combing, reduce breakage, and take advantage of retaining all length.  I LOVE IT.  The selection of wigs online and in BSS is awesome if you really know where to look.  One of these days I'mma upgrade to making my own wigs, but as of now I don't have the time!


----------



## Jewell (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I will be on this challenge for the forseeable future since it has been so beneficial to both my hair and my schedule!
--------------------------

***For those of you joining in with LadyP's Deep Moisture Retention Challenge, please answer the following questions:*
*
What is your PS of choice?* 
**My own hair braided in cornrows or large box braids beneath a wig.

*Are you natural or relaxed? * 
**I'm texlaxed but transitioning to natural w/o the BC. Currently 15.5 mos post.  Transition time is to be 3 yrs.

*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?* 
**Biotera Deep Reconstructing Cond., ORS Replenishing Cond. (in pak), Lustrasilk Shea Butter Liquid Cholesterol, and other cheapies mixed in if necessary.
*
What are you using to seal before braiding?* 
**S-Curl Texturizing Spray, Rose Water, Coconut oil, Castor Oil, Mahabringaraj Oil with Maka.

*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?* 
**Water and cheapie conditioner mix in a spray bottle.

*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?  *
**I will use the above-mentioned water/condish spray, S-Curl, HS 14-N-1 Spray, Coconut n Castor oils.

*How often will you wash? What method? What products? * 

**I will wash with either diluted shampoo or just condish while in braids every 2 weeks.  Applying a deep condish, rinse, applying a cheapie condish (partially rinse), then follow with leave-ins.  Leave-ins: HS 14-N-1 spray, water/cond. spritz, rose water.  Seal with castor oil and coconut oil pomade on the ends.  <Those are applied to the whole braid from root to tip. I also spray a lil' Better Braids Medicated Braid Spray onto the scalp and edges.  Then, I apply my MTG mix or S8 (yellow jar) to the scalp that is exposed at the part lines, and also beneath the root of the braids (with an applicator bottle for the MTG mix).  

My cheapies include: Suave Almond/Shea Butter Cond., Dove Volumizing Cond., Suave Thick 'n Full Cond., VO5 Strawberries 'n Cream Cond., Garnier Fructis Long 'n Strong (old formula...as it's now called "Length 'n Strength)," Aussie Moist Cond., HE HH, HE LTR.

*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?* 
**Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol, or Mane 'n Tail Deep Moisturizing Cond. (moderate protein, my hair can't do hard protein since it's so soft and fine).
*
What else might you add to reach your goals? * 
**No dry combing.  I had some breakage due to combing with a wide-toothed comb after having hair braided for weeks to remove shed hair.  I know the warning says to remove all shed hair before wetting loose hair for a wash, but I will have to finger comb or wet my hair with spritz first and use a very large comb, gentle approach.  Modest trims every few months, no drastic cuts.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I think I'm going to take my braids out this Friday.  It's been almost 2.5 weeks and they are about done.  I was hoping to get to 3 weeks, but 2 might be the limit for these.


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am still hanging in with this challenge which doesn't *feel* like a challenge because my routine is so effortless, in the morning I moisturize then put on half wig, at night take off wig put on satin bonnett, go to sleep.....start over again the next day. I've also gotten skilled at cutting the wig so everyone thinks it's my natural hair  if they only new that this neck length wig is hiding APL hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I got my hair braided at the local weave shop tonight for $20.  I also washed/conditioned/flat ironed before I went.  

I am hoping to get 2 - 3 weeks out of these.

Length check - I am very likely APL if flat iron better album | RegsWife | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.




MrsHouston said:


> I found someone at a local salon I use to frequent back in the day, she only charged me $15 (but I gave her $20) to braid the back in a beehive and flatiron the front (leave out hair). This was a steal to me...however, I did shampoo and condition my hair before I went.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my whole head braided next time and just go a full cap wig.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just applied some Aussie Moist Conditioner to my hair as my DMM.


----------



## Stella B. (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'll be taking out my braids this weekend-looking forward to shampooing and DC'ing.
Then I'll be braiding it back up for 2 more weeks. I've learned  if I go longer than 2 weeks without detangling, my hair starts to tangle, and begins to shed. Had to tweak it to curb the shedding. Honestly, my hair is really benefiting from this low manipulation, because having the braids in for weeks at a time keeps me from combing my hair too much. I am moisturizing and sealing my braids about 3x's a week with KBB products, and a few drops of my coconut, avocado, olive and brahmi oil mix. To keep my braids looking a little neater longer, I have been going to bed with my head double wrapped in a silk scarf, covered by a satin du-rag. This helps my roots to stay a little flatter too. I'm also remembering to let my hair relax for a day or two in between braid take-down and rebraiding...I think this challenge is working a small miracle in helping me to retain my ends. Luving it!!!


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Checking in...I took the braids out at 7 weeks. I don't think I'll keep them in 7 weeks anymore. The second row across in the nap area was very tangled (it felt like a long dreadlocks going  across underneath the braid) however, I just took my time and detangled slowly and it came out without breakage or damage. I had very small tangles other place as well but the nape was the worst.   I think since I braid my hair myself and it's not as close to the scalp as a professional would have it that my beehive  corn rolls become too loose too quick and with all the cowashing and dcing it causes my hair in the nape became too tangled. From now on I going to only leave my corn rolls in 4-5 weeks tops and cowash only once a week. I only measured a small section on the front side and a small section in the back and it seems like I have finally reached APL. So all in all my hair really grew and is healthy and thick however there was a lot of shed hair. But, I'm thinking that's normal for 7 weeks right? I'm very pleased with the progress made. Barring any setbacks I'm thinking bra strap length is really possible. I look forward to next month, I plan on getting a trim and color for Xmas.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ladysaraii said:


> Question, when you take down your braids, how long do you leave them out before rebraiding?
> 
> These last braids stayed in for 2 weeks and I took them down on Friday night and washed/rebraided them on Saturday



I have had two rebraiding sessions.  Both times I rebraided after my wash, haven't had my hair loose since September.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Ese88 said:


> Can i just ask, those that wear lacefront wigs, what do you do with the lace? Do you just cut it off and wear as a normal wig? I see some nice LF but i don't want to glue them & i wonder how people are using them as regular wigs?



I have worn two synthetic LF's so far (a week at a time for both) and did not use glue or tape.  I just used the adustable strap and some bobby pins.  Really like LF's BTW, I'll be repurchasing the two I wore (It's a Wig "Promise" is my fave).


----------



## ParagonTresses (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> That's how I am. I've been doing individuals in my hair since April now. It's helped but the retention wasn't enough to make an impressive results. I need something that will protect root to tip, which is why I want to do a beehive. I want my ends as fully covered as possible.
> 
> But yeah, learning how to braid is a goal of mine too... Maybe that'll be a new years resolution for me.



The first two times I flat twisted my hair since I'm not very good at french braids.  This time I did small individual braids and then flat twisted them in a circle around my head so all my ends are "tucked" away.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Nov 17, 2010)

*Update*

Hey Ladies!!  Just checking in.  Still loving this reggie, it's soooo easy.  I did my third set of braids on Monday and plan to leave then in for 6-8 weeks.  I love having a different look every week and have fallen in love with LF's, this week I'm wearing Mara from Janet Collection and she's really cute...doesn't look like the pic but it looks good on me and that's what matters right, lol.

Side notes: I found a shampoo that love, the _old_ CON detangling shampoo...sucks right .  I also found that my hair loves Proclaim's Cholesterol, African's Best (I think) Braid Spray and Vatika Oil.  This combo (plus the fact that it's covered) leaves my hair moisturized for 6-7days so I don't have to cowash daily anymore, I just spritz my hair at night with whatever (tryna use up my stash) and let the mist from the shower "hit" my hair in the am.  Hair is doing well, the best part for me about this method how easy my detangling sessions are even after 4-5 weeks in flat twists.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

hi all,

i am joining this challenge a bit late.
i had a baby 3 months ago, and this will be a perfect low maintenance, as i don't have much time to myselferplexed.
Also i just started having bad post partum and all my hairline is gone (bold) but the rest is still full. I am really hoping to make excellent progress!

My reggie will be as follow:
What is your PS of choice? *Cornrow under wig*
Are you natural or relaxed? *Natural*
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? *biolage conditioning balm*
What are you using to seal before braiding? *coconut oil*
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? *a mix of infusium 23, distilled water, aloe vera gel and african royal braids spray.*
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in?  *above mixture above and coconut oil*
How often will you wash?* at least  once a week* 
What method?* C&G* 
What products?* elasta moisturising shampoo(sls free)*, *AO white camelia*
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? * Joico K pak reconstructor *and how often? *every 6-8 weeks*
What else might you add to reach your goals? *take a garlic clove each day, B-complex, Biotin, MT with JBCO 3 times a week*

can't wait to see he results!!


----------



## Poutchi (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Sooo I have my crochet braids up...and I have never received sooo much compliment on my hair. Random people I never talk with tell me my hair look great! WoW... I sure am transitionning lol. If afro like hair can look this good on me, I cannot imagine what MY afro hair will be like ( I cannot wait to BC now lol).


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ParagonTresses said:


> The first two times I flat twisted my hair since I'm not very good at french braids. This time I did small individual braids and then flat twisted them in a circle around my head so all my ends are "tucked" away.


 

Thanks for that tip.  I'll try that when i rebraid this weekend.

For a few days after I braided, I made 3 big braids out of the braids, but i still had the end protection problem.


----------



## Jewell (Nov 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



			
				ParagonTresses;12228485[B said:
			
		

> ]I have worn two synthetic LF's so far (a week at a time for both) and did not use glue or tape.  I just used the adustable strap and some bobby pins.[/B]  Really like LF's BTW, I'll be repurchasing the two I wore (It's a Wig "Promise" is my fave).



This is what I do!  I hate the idea of adhesive on my edges, and I dont suppose a wig sticking to skin when its hot or you start to sweat is very comfy.  I got my 1st synthetic LF last Sept, I have 2 now, and I secure at the edges with bobby pins and tighten the straps as needed.  Works well and I love the versatility and I can just throw it off when I get home, moisturize my own hair, tie it up, and slap it on again the next day. lol no combing, brushing, curling.  carefree


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I didn't get a chance to take my braids/beehive down last week, so I did it tonight...and the bottom layer of my hair where the last row of braids were .....

                                     TOUCHES MY BRASTRAP!!!!!!!!  

Wow, it certainly didn't touch it before the last braiding...I think my total time in braids was seven weeks.  Next time I'll just do 4 to 5 weeks...7 is wayyy to long.  Anywho I'm really happy I'm back at BSL...my goal since my BC back in April was to make BSL by December and MBL by May.  I feel confident I can do it all now.  My appointment to get rebraided is on Saturday, so I'll shampoo tonight and DC.  I'll DC again on Friday night.  Okay I'm going to check the rest of my length  Just wanted to give a quick update.  

Oh I also bought a new wavy/natural looking wig tonight at the local BS...I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

@MrsHouston Congrats!!!! Unbelievable isn't it? I couldn't believe I reached APL that quick. Just crazy Why are you stating that 7 weeks is too long for your hair? Did it tangle? Mine had small tangles throughout but the back....oh my goodness felt just like a dreadlock going across. I can laugh now but at the time I was in a panic.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^^^ @MsMimi: I feel you on the panicing!!! I am so there.  I'm at 5 weeks with my braids and it feels like I'm walking around with dreads under my wig. I plan on unbraiding this weekend.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm taking down my braids tonight.  next time, 2 weeks is my limit (i'm doing individuals).  I'm going to pre-poo w/ WGO overnight.  I'll either rebraid Saturday or Sunday


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 18, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ms.mimi said:


> @MrsHouston Congrats!!!! Unbelievable isn't it? I couldn't believe I reached APL that quick. Just crazy Why are you stating that 7 weeks is too long for your hair? Did it tangle? Mine had small tangles throughout but the back....oh my goodness felt just like a dreadlock going across. I can laugh now but at the time I was in a panic.



Congrats on APL!!!

Actually it wasn't as bad as I thought.  While I was unbraiding, I was like, Oh, my gosh what a mess...but then I added a mixture of cheapie conditioner and olive oil, parted into small sections and it was REALLY smooth sailing.  I finger combed a little, then the comb just glided through.


----------



## BC2/4/06 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

OK, I want to perm my edges to wear some straight falls.  Is this a terrible idea?  I love wearing my wigs because I can take care of my hair but Im tired of wearing whole wigs on my 4b natural hair.  LF's do not look realistic to me so I just want some more options .  Thanks!  When Ive tried to flatiron my hair to match my husband says the two textures look mismatched.  My wigs look pretty realistic (If you dont know me) and I would like to keep it that way


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



BC2/4/06 said:


> OK, I want to perm my edges to wear some straight falls.  Is this a terrible idea?  I love wearing my wigs because I can take care of my hair but Im tired of wearing whole wigs on my 4b natural hair.  LF's do not look realistic to me so I just want some more options .  Thanks!  When Ive tried to flatiron my hair to match my husband says the two textures look mismatched.  My wigs look pretty realistic (If you dont know me) and I would like to keep it that way



I think so...


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^^ I agree. Maybe you can find some wigs closer to your texture? I'm a 4b too and this is what I've done. No blending issues at all.

Let me know if you need some ideas.


----------



## nikolite (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



BC2/4/06 said:


> OK, I want to perm my edges to wear some straight falls.  Is this a terrible idea?  I love wearing my wigs because I can take care of my hair but Im tired of wearing whole wigs on my 4b natural hair.  LF's do not look realistic to me so I just want some more options .  Thanks!  When Ive tried to flatiron my hair to match my husband says the two textures look mismatched.  My wigs look pretty realistic (If you dont know me) and I would like to keep it that way



I wouldn't relax the edges. If anything, try just gelling down the hair on the edges and tie them down good with a scarf.  

Or instead of trying to make your hair look like the wig, look for wigs that look more like your hair, or adjust the wig that way.  I usually wear afro-textured wigs only, and I may comb it out or tease it to look more fro-ish if need be.  I've also heard that adding cornstarch to shiny straight synthetic hair and brushing it through helps it look more realistic.


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ParagonTresses said:


> I have worn two synthetic LF's so far (a week at a time for both) and did not use glue or tape.  I just used the adustable strap and some bobby pins.  Really like LF's BTW, I'll be repurchasing the two I wore (It's a Wig "Promise" is my fave).



It's A Wig are some of my faves! The wig I am wearing in my avatar is Its A Wig-Kolos. www.blackhairwigs.net is having a crazy sale on lace fronts. Your wig, Promise is on sale for $35.99! FYI


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



naturalmanenyc said:


> I got my hair braided at the local weave shop tonight for $20.  I also washed/conditioned*/flat ironed before I went*.
> 
> I am hoping to get 2 - 3 weeks out of these.
> 
> Length check - I am very likely APL if flat iron better album | RegsWife | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.



I might have to do something similar next time I get my hair rebraided.  I went yesterday and even though I combed through my hair several times it was still tangled while she braided.  My hair is natural and thick, so next time I plan to blow dry a little straight or something similar.


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



BC2/4/06 said:


> OK, I want to perm my edges to wear some straight falls.  Is this a terrible idea?  I love wearing my wigs because I can take care of my hair but Im tired of wearing whole wigs on my 4b natural hair.  LF's do not look realistic to me so I just want some more options .  Thanks!  When Ive tried to flatiron my hair to match my husband says the two textures look mismatched.  My wigs look pretty realistic (If you dont know me) and I would like to keep it that way



Please don't do it!!!!!

Try some LF that have the yaky hair.  Are you matching the hair color? You might try human hair also are making your own wigs.  See youtube videos.  When you flatiron try doing small pieces at a time to get straighter or try a pressing comb.  HTH


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



AlwaysSearching said:


> It's A Wig are some of my faves! The wig I am wearing in my avatar is Its A Wig-Kolos. www.blackhairwigs.net is having a crazy sale on lace fronts. Your wig, Promise is on sale for $35.99! FYI



Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



apinkdiva said:


> Ladies I got my hair braided in a beehive last week Sunday, all I have to say is I am loving this wig thing I wish I would have came across this thread sooner. As soon as I walk through the door I pull it off and when I get up in the morning I just pop that bad boy right in. LOL. Can't wait to see what my hair will look in 4 weeks.




This is my routine. LOL I'm loving my wigs, just ordered 3 more!!


----------



## nzeee (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

only slightly OT, but i was checking out hairsisters and marveling at their full and half-wig selection when i came across this image (attached).

the strangest thing about this is that they're using it as an advertisement! in favour of their product erplexed

i am forced to wear a headband w/ my wig because, well... it's an ill-fitting quickweave i got off e-bay so it's a little jacked up when worn all on its own. don't worry, i rock it so it looks hot but i'm worried the constant pulling will give me traction alopeica like this woman.

not entirely certain what to do though because i totally love it, but i don't want to loose my edges. how long do you think i can use it before i start looking like this lady?


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I have been wigging it for the past 4 months with OK results, I think this reggie may take it to the next level. There are clearly a couple of steps I am missing! Thanks for posting.

What is your PS of choice? cute wigs
Are you natural or relaxed? natural 4b
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? i don't  
What are you using to seal before braiding? castor oil mix
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? nada 
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? looking for recs
How often will you wash? What method? What products? wash every 2-3 weeks
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? aphogee 2 in 1 protein every 6 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals?


----------



## Newtogrow (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I will be Megateking until I take these braids out for the next month. That means I will be also co-washing at least once per week in addition to my weekly deep conditioning. 

Still under wigs until the first of the year.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey Ladies checking in! I have been going strong and I am excited to be going home for Thanksgiving b/c I am taking my braids out and my mama is going to do a beehive for me! lol...My sad looking cornrows have yet to make it longer than 3 weeks. I am happy to be retaining length and I started using Wild growth oil last week (from Chavascandy fotki) and I am thinking about add Wheat Germ oil to my conditioner.. using Wild growth oil twice a week (Tuesday and Thursday) baggy with Castor oil (Sunday and Wednesday) + in DC and Grapeseed oil on (Monday and Saturdays)... seems like a lot but I got a good rotation going! lol

I have been wearing on 3 wigs since I started... 

LF named Tori (Freetress)
HW named Jessica (Outre)
HW named Fuzzy Navel (Model Model) thats the one I am wearing below.. I switch them up every couple of days but this is the one I am wearing while out of town for thanksgiving....







Eta: smaller picture! the first one was huge! lol


----------



## Poutchi (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey there, 
Just chekin' in. I still have my crochet braids and I love love love this hair. The older it gets the more natural looking it is. My only dilemma is how to wash my scalp. I am going to try to shampoo this week end ( on friday) so that if it goes wrong I still have time to redo it. I really love the ease of maintenance on this crochet braids, you wake up, shake and go. At night, I spritz with my homemade concoction and I oil my scalp once a week (to reduce build up). I have seen on youtube that I can clean my scalp with witch hazel, so maybe I will do that tonight , if the scalp looks cleaned, then i won't bother shampooing on friday ...
Ok I talk to much. 
How are you ladies coming along?


----------



## Janet' (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Sounds like you ladies are going strong!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## kbhatcher1 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This is week two for me. This is a Vivica Fox full wig. Its starting to shed. My Model Model Carmen will be here tomorrow.


----------



## MrsHouston (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



smwrigh3 said:


> Hey Ladies checking in! I have been going strong and I am excited to be going home for Thanksgiving b/c I am taking my braids out and my mama is going to do a beehive for me! lol...My sad looking cornrows have yet to make it longer than 3 weeks. I am happy to be retaining length and I started using Wild growth oil last week (from Chavascandy fotki) and I am thinking about add Wheat Germ oil to my conditioner.. using Wild growth oil twice a week (Tuesday and Thursday) baggy with Castor oil (Sunday and Wednesday) + in DC and Grapeseed oil on (Monday and Saturdays)... seems like a lot but I got a good rotation going! lol
> 
> I have been wearing on 3 wigs since I started...
> 
> ...



Wow, I really like that Tori wig.  How do you like the hairline...is it believable...does the baby hair really cover the hairline?


----------



## fancypants007 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MrsHouston said:


> I might have to do something similar next time I get my hair rebraided.  I went yesterday and even though I combed through my hair several times it was still tangled while she braided.  My hair is natural and thick, so next time I plan to blow dry a little straight or something similar.



I had the same problem when I went to get my hair cornrolled last month. I asked her to cornroll my hair in beehive style and I was about 16 weeks post. The night before I applied the Deep Moisture Method and combed and detangled my hair. Well while she was braiding I could feel my hair ripping because of tangles and when she finished, I looked at the floor there were several small strand balls of my hair on the floor. I vowed right there and then, I was not going to let anybody else do my hair, but me. Since I don't know how to cornroll, I braided my hair in plaits and interconnected them to each other. It turned out great with very little hair lost. I pin my plaits up with good hair pins, put on my silk beanie cap and half wigs with my braids showing in the front. I then put on stretch headband and it looks nice. This is my style while on this challenge. I'm happy because I am doing my own hair and my hair is truly moisturized with conditioner and oil while I am plaiting my hair which is what makes this process so effective. I have been liberated!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MrsHouston said:


> Wow, I really like that Tori wig.  How do you like the hairline...is it believable...does the baby hair really cover the hairline?



I love tori 2!!!!! I when I do where Tori I wear her sideways and pull my hair out around the edges... I will take a picture next time.


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



kbhatcher1 said:


> This is week two for me. This is a Vivica Fox full wig. Its starting to shed. My Model Model Carmen will be here tomorrow.


How do you like the Vivica Fox wigs? That one is cute.


----------



## starofsouth (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> Nasdaq_Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Girl me too! we could exchange stories I tell ya lmao. I'm looking into buying Tammy by Outre too. I love the wavy natural look she has going on.
> ...


----------



## starofsouth (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MrsHouston said:


> Thanks Nasdaq_Diva....that was the question I wanted to know how big was the Evony...going to check out the link.
> 
> Everybody seems to like the Tammy Wig...that might be next on my list...I'm just use to getting my wig locally and not ordering them. This is my first time ordering a wig, but I've seen some youtube videos of this wig also.


 

Call around to local BSS's and you may find it. I ordered my first Tammy online, but then I ended up finding it here after calling a few stores.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Checking in too ladies.  @smrigh3 - that wig is too cute.  

So I took down my 2nd set of cornrows over the weekend and I think my hair is dang-near CBL....I actually starting yelling in the bathroom lol.  DH thought I'd lost my mind lol.

I decided to wear my hair out this week just to give it a bit of a break, but I plan on braiding it back up this weekend for another 4 weeks.  I've started moisturizing with a diluted version on Scurl (scurl, water, castor oil & wgo) and that's been going great.  My hair is super soft. I also henna'd for the first time on Saturday, and needless to say, this will be a DEFINITE part of my reggie from now on.

I'm so happy with my hair!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm excited. I get to see my mom tomorrow. While she's visiting, I'm going to have her give me a much needed trim. Then, have my older Sis braid my hair up into a beehive. 

The last weave I had this year I kept in for 10 weeks! I may go 5-7weeks with the same beehive before taking down and restarting.


----------



## kbhatcher1 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



AlwaysSearching said:


> How do you like the Vivica Fox wigs? That one is cute.


 

Thanks. I don't think I'll purchase her synthetic wigs again. Its only been a week and its really getting matted. I'm going to get some detangling spray and see if I can't get some more wear out it.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ooo maybe I can get my mom to cornrow my hair when i go home.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

@Nikki and @Starofsouth--  I just ordered Tammy last night, I've been looking at her for weeks now and I couldn't resist anymore.    Most of the YT videos showed her in one color, did either of you get her with color?  I ordered her in 1B/30 only b/c Blackhairspray.com didn't have her in a solid 1B and I read that Hairsisters is still having issues with shipping.  

I also ordered this short doll that gave rave reviews, Freetress Equal Gail for $13.99.  She looks like a dream on everyone and super easy to style,  I couldn't pass her up!! 

YouTube - GAIL - FREETRESS EQUAL WIG

@MrsHouston, I also have Tori and I love how she falls, she wears well! My baby hairline is similar to this LF, so I was able to gel and blend it perfectly.  I also have worn her sideways like Smwrigh3 mentioned also.  You will be pleased with her curls and overall look.


----------



## starofsouth (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

At Karamel...I didn't get it in color so I'm no help there  I ordered my first one from Apex. They have every color, I got it quick, and it was only $16.99. For some reason that one was a lot bigger than the one I got from the BSS, but they both looked good. I just had to get used to the big hair.

OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE Tammy



KaramelDiva1978 said:


> @Nikki and @Starofsouth-- I just ordered Tammy last night, I've been looking at her for weeks now and I couldn't resist anymore.  Most of the YT videos showed her in one color, did either of you get her with color? I ordered her in 1B/30 only b/c Blackhairspray.com didn't have her in a solid 1B and I read that Hairsisters is still having issues with shipping.
> 
> I also ordered this short doll that gave rave reviews, Freetress Equal Gail for $13.99. She looks like a dream on everyone and super easy to style, I couldn't pass her up!!
> 
> ...


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I haven't ordered Tammy as of yet, but she is on my future purchase list. I did however take FULL advantage of hairsisters' Black Friday sale that's going on now. I purchased 8...yes 8....wigs this afternoon. 5 full caps, 2 halfies and 1 LF. I just couldn't resist!!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> I haven't ordered Tammy as of yet, but she is on my future purchase list. I did however take FULL advantage of hairsisters' Black Friday sale that's going on now. I purchased 8...yes 8....wigs this afternoon. 5 full caps, 2 halfies and 1 LF. I just couldn't resist!!!


 
I'm not even gonna go to their site today!!   I'm weak for hair these days.  I completely sweated out one of my synthetic wigs last night while out with my girlfriends.  So I didn't feel bad that I had just ordered two more this week.  I can't wait to see pictures of what you got Nikki.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I'm excited. I get to see my mom tomorrow. While she's visiting, I'm going to have her give me a much needed trim. Then, have my older Sis braid my hair up into a beehive.
> 
> The last weave I had this year I kept in for 10 weeks! I may go 5-7weeks with the same beehive before taking down and restarting.



Ok, opinions needed. Should I get my hair trimmed? I haven't had it trimmed since like March/April. The goal was to not cut/trim/dust until Dec. 31. But, I really need it. My ends need TLC pretty bad.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I something similar to this regimen. Hope I get the same results


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Ok, opinions needed. Should I get my hair trimmed? I haven't had it trimmed since like March/April. The goal was to not cut/trim/dust until Dec. 31. But, I really need it. My ends need TLC pretty bad.


 
If you really need it done, then a light trim or even a S&D will be fine. Just don't go and chop off 2" now.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Still going strong for me.  It's been two months so far.  My hair stays braided up and under my lacefront.  I take it down once a month to wash and comb out.  I think in 3 weeks, I will give myself a touch up.

So easy and low maintenance!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ok so I have been MIA for about a month or so but I was bunning cause my braider went stateside for a month.  Its 0928 here on Sunday 28 Nov and I am going wash and dc now so I can get my hair braided.  See you in a month for an update.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MrsHouston said:


> I found someone at a local salon I use to frequent back in the day, she only charged me $15 (but I gave her $20) to braid the back in a beehive and flatiron the front (leave out hair).  This was a steal to me...however, I did shampoo and condition my hair before I went.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my whole head braided next time and just go a full cap wig.



Great idea! I'm going to call this salon not to far from my house and see how much they charge. Sadly, I found 1 girl on CL doing weaves. She had some pics up of her work, but one pic at the closure area looked like a half arse beehive. Looked loose. I can't braid an it looked like a beginner did it. Oh an did I mention she wants $30?!

Hopefully the salon charges similar to that.


----------



## bride91501 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

So after having my hair out for a week and falling in love again lol, I relunctantly cornrowed my hair back up last night. I have been SO in love with my hair these last 7 days, but I had to do what I had to do, right? 

I changed up a couple of things this month. See below:

-I applied the DMM with Lustrasilk Shea Butter and a bit of V05MM, EVOO, & WGO (I still seal with shea butter)

-Inspired by @Njoy's progress  I've joined the Sulfur Challenge and started applying a sulfur/oil mix to my scalp. Haven't decided if I'm going to do it nightly or every other night, but for now its the latter.

-I wanted to see how my hair responded to a slightly heavier protein treatment, so right before braiding I did a PT of Joico KP, 1 egg, and a little ORS. My hair was so stiff afterwards but nearly unbreakable  so I guess the PT did its job lol. I think I'll save this harder core treatment for every now and then.

I'm doing my first flat iron/length check next month at take-down....very excited about that! Happy gowing everyone!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

The local weave shop by us charged $20 to braid my hair.  I did not get a beehive, although I will next time.  I have been in these braids since 11/16 and I'm taking them down today.  

I'm not really following this regimen other than keeping my hair in braids, but I will try the DMM one of these days.  

How do salons feel about braiding up hair filled with conditioner?  Or are some ladies letting it dry first prior to getting braids?

I wish I could braid better.  Six cornrows take me an hour to install.




Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Great idea! I'm going to call this salon not to far from my house and see how much they charge. Sadly, I found 1 girl on CL doing weaves. She had some pics up of her work, but one pic at the closure area looked like a half arse beehive. Looked loose. I can't braid an it looked like a beginner did it. Oh an did I mention she wants $30?!
> 
> Hopefully the salon charges similar to that.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^^I let my hair dry before I have my stylist braid my hair. But lately, she's been very unreliable and I've been doing individual braids myself. I need to find someone I can rely on to be there whenever you text/call and actually answer within a week lol.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



naturalmanenyc said:


> The local weave shop by us charged $20 to braid my hair.  I did not get a beehive, although I will next time.  I have been in these braids since 11/16 and I'm taking them down today.
> 
> I'm not really following this regimen other than keeping my hair in braids, but I will try the DMM one of these days.
> 
> ...



I am sure I'm going to let mine dry too. That, or apply the DMM after the braids have been installed.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies is this challenge going to RESTART for the new year or do I just join this one? lol... either way I'm in so let me know!... Thank God I can braid myself I also ordered some sulfur that came in last night... not sure how I will mix it just yet. So for now I have been using sulfur 8 and glovers which has 5% sulfur in it. HHG!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



PoisedNPolished said:


> Ladies is this challenge going to RESTART for the new year or do I just join this one? lol... either way I'm in so let me know!... Thank God I can braid myself I also ordered some sulfur that came in last night... not sure how I will mix it just yet. So for now I have been using sulfur 8 and glovers which has 5% sulfur in it. HHG!



Long time no talk 

The challenge started in Sept, so you are good to go. This goes on for 12 months!


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thank you!!!! I am excited... looks like I need to start posting pics again. I will do that soon. I have been wearing a Bobbi Boss wig and this Euro Collection one. Be back with names/pics later


----------



## Poutchi (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey there, 
I have been slacking on the daily spritzing ( smh) but I need to get back to it before my hair becomes all dried up. I still have my crochet braids in and i can tell that i have lots of NG. I just hope i retained it all. I am plan to take them out around the 17th of December with will make them 5 weeks old. 
Tonight I am going to Cowash it ( Much need) and spritz it with my concoction. I have been shampoing my crochet braids with no problem really and since i like the fact that the hair looks more like afro hair when it is washed i don't mind the frizzes.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey Y'all, just checking in as I'm sitting with deep condish in my hair.  I have the same individual braids in from my last update, no intention of taking them down anytime soon. I'm currently rocking Suri, another one from It's A Wig (really liking this line).  I didn't purchase any new wigs during the sales. I did an all-things-hair inventory before Thanksgiving and realize I have WAAAAAYYYY to much stuff, including wigs so I'm on a personal challenge NOT to purchase anything else hair related until I get rid of/use up what I already have.  I REALLY need to document with pics...that's another person challenge of mine that I'll work on beginning now...maybe. Anyhoo guess that's it for now...Happy Growing Ladies!


----------



## Poutchi (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey ParagonTresses, 
We should team up on this challenge. I have sooo many products but cannot afford to toss them away. What about us making a side challenge to use up our products before we buy any other product? 
I don't even know if I can make an inventory lol, I must have a closet full of product now...Shissh




ParagonTresses said:


> Hey Y'all, just checking in as I'm sitting with deep condish in my hair. I have the same individual braids in from my last update, no intention of taking them down anytime soon. I'm currently rocking Suri, another one from It's A Wig (really liking this line). I didn't purchase any new wigs during the sales. I did an all-things-hair inventory before Thanksgiving and realize I have WAAAAAYYYY to much stuff, including wigs so I'm on a personal challenge NOT to purchase anything else hair related until I get rid of/use up what I already have. I REALLY need to document with pics...that's another person challenge of mine that I'll work on beginning now...maybe. Anyhoo guess that's it for now...Happy Growing Ladies!


----------



## Poutchi (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

bump bump bump... where are my ladies???


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm getting ready to take down my braids this weekend.  I'm going to do Aphogee 2 step.  I'm debating whether to leave my hair out for a week or braid it up on Sunday.


----------



## kbragg (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Haven't posted in here for a minute but I took down my kinky twists after 6 1/2 weeks, Did an Aphogee 2 step treatment (My hair feels so strong!) followed by a DC with AOHSR, air dried, flatironed and wore straight for a week. I then did the DMM on dry hair again with AOHSR sealed with extra virgin coconut oil. This time I put my hair in crochet braids. I have quite an ugly cornrow pattern but nobody can see it so I'm good







I was going to get a wig but DH is dead set against wigs  He doesn't mind braids or weaves as much. I think it's the whole taking the hair off thing that gives him the creeps Anyways I plan to keep these in for 8-12 weeks, we'll see how long they hold up.


----------



## starofsouth (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ok, I'm having an issue. I've been wearing a half wig b/c I don't like the wiggy look. But no matter what I do...dc, mn, sulfur, leave in, etc. The portion of my hair that is out in the front keeps getting shorter and shorter. It's the same thing that happened when I wore a weave. Now I have a bang that I didn't want. How do u ladies keep your leave out hair from breaking off?


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Poutchi said:


> Hey there,
> I have been slacking on the daily spritzing ( smh) but I need to get back to it before my hair becomes all dried up. I still have my crochet braids in and i can tell that i have lots of NG. I just hope i retained it all. I am plan to take them out around the 17th of December with will make them 5 weeks old.
> Tonight I am going to Cowash it ( Much need) and spritz it with my concoction. I have been shampoing my crochet braids with no problem really and since i like the fact that the hair looks more like afro hair when it is washed i don't mind the frizzes.



Hey Poutchi, what hair did you use for your crotchet braids that you are able to wash? TIA!!!


----------



## MissHoney26 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I took my braids down a few days ago to wash and condition. I re-braided and going to keep these in for a week and then I'll do a hard protein treatment and relax a week after that.. I want to wear my hair on christmas. It's so easy to stretch with this method. I'm about 12 weeks post now. I really want to get a few short wigs just to change it up too.


----------



## Poutchi (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ceecy29 said:


> Hey Poutchi, what hair did you use for your crotchet braids that you are able to wash? TIA!!!


 
Hey Ceecy, 
I used freetress water wave. I have had them in for 3 weeks not and did shampoo them twice so far. You need to put the shampoo between your cornrows as if you were oiling your scalp ( after you have wet the head than massage it in on your scalp. Then rinse. Since we are doing the DMM, I just dilute a the DC and apply to my cornrows and let it dry in it. I also think that is why I keep thinking I can slack on the daily spritz since I have been DMM'ing every week. 
Hope this help 
ETA: The hair does frizz up but not that much and it gives it a more natural look. People have been raving about my hair ever since I had them


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I need to figure out how to wear the two wigs I bought off ebay, or I'll have to forget about this challenge.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

ADD ME!  ADD ME!  I need yall for accountability!!! (Disclaimer...did not mean to rhyme that.)  

I've blown the Crown & Glory technique too many times by letting work take over my life, thus coming home and crashing every night did not allow for proper hair care.  I'm ready to change my ways for real 

*What is your PS of choice?* Wigs
*Are you natural or relaxed?* Relaxed
*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?* My mix of Profectiv Deep Conditioner w/ Queen Helene's Cholesterol, and olive oil.
*What are you using to seal before braiding?* Any of my oils in rotation (jojoba, carrot, shea, castor, Profectiv's oil...)*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?*Leave-in mix of Infusium 23, African Braid Spray, water, aloe gel, and tea tree oil.  (I actually already had this mix for the C&G method.) 
*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?* Surge (Yep...still have it because I stocked up! ) and sealing with whatever oil in rotation per aforementioned.
*How often will you wash? What method? What products?* I'll shampoo (diluted) and 5 min DC every 2 weeks while in braids, and full take down for shampoo and DC with heat (usually around the house while cleaning in shower cap and towel); all with Profectiv products.
*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?* Aphogee 2 Min. every 8 weeks
*What else might you add to reach your goals?* I will be massaging my scalp with WGO & MN daily, take my daily vitamin (thinking about adding a hair vitamin), and saying a daily prayer while visualizing my progress.


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



naturalmanenyc said:


> The local weave shop by us charged $20 to braid my hair.  I did not get a beehive, although I will next time.  I have been in these braids since 11/16 and I'm taking them down today.
> 
> I'm not really following this regimen other than keeping my hair in braids, but I will try the DMM one of these days.
> 
> ...



My salon said not to braid hair while wet b/c it pops.  I allow my hair to dry of course.


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ParagonTresses said:


> Hey Y'all, just checking in as I'm sitting with deep condish in my hair.  I have the same individual braids in from my last update, no intention of taking them down anytime soon. I'm currently rocking Suri, another one from It's A Wig (really liking this line).  I didn't purchase any new wigs during the sales. I did an all-things-hair inventory before Thanksgiving and realize I have WAAAAAYYYY to much stuff, including wigs so I'm on a personal challenge NOT to purchase anything else hair related until I get rid of/use up what I already have.  I REALLY need to document with pics...that's another person challenge of mine that I'll work on beginning now...maybe. Anyhoo guess that's it for now...Happy Growing Ladies!



I googled that wig and it's CUTE!  We'd love to see a picture!


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



kbragg said:


> Haven't posted in here for a minute but I took down my kinky twists after 6 1/2 weeks, Did an Aphogee 2 step treatment (My hair feels so strong!) followed by a DC with AOHSR, air dried, flatironed and wore straight for a week. I then did the DMM on dry hair again with AOHSR sealed with extra virgin coconut oil. This time I put my hair in crochet braids. I have quite an ugly cornrow pattern but nobody can see it so I'm good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kbragg your picture reminds me of ME when i was preggie w/ds#1 and 2...All belly. lol


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I rebraided my hair last night.  I'm not very (any) good at cornrows, so I flat twisted my hair into a beehive.  It didn't take as long as I thought.  They are ok, i think they could be tighter and smaller, but they arent falling out.  

I'll leave them in probably 2, maybe 3, weeks until I visit my parents and then I'll have my mom take pics and I'll try again.  I'm hoping my hair will thrive better with it in this style, rather than the individuals


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I have been keeping conditioner in my hair, but not doing the whole sealing thing. I have been a little lazy as of late and also working long hours so I'm tired as well.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey all, just checking in.

I'm still wearing my wigs, I upgraded from half wigs to lace fronts  I also tweaked my regimen a bit since joining the challenge.

I cleanse my hair with ayurvedic powders 1x a week (considering switching to 2x a week), DC w/ JBCO & MSM powder mixed in 1x week, moisturize with a little conditioner & water and seal with jbco.

I feel like I need to rebraid every week b/c my hair has been getting really tangled and I was afraid to leave it in for a month. My braiding skills aren't the best lol so that's probably why.

I am also using jbco on my scalp regularly, along with a spritz (water, peppermint oil, msm, & aloe vera gel) it helps with the itches


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Poutchi said:


> Hey ParagonTresses,
> We should team up on this challenge. I have sooo many products but cannot afford to toss them away. What about us making a side challenge to use up our products before we buy any other product?
> I don't even know if I can make an inventory lol, I must have a closet full of product now...Shissh



Girl that is a great idea!  I need the motivation!


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MrsHouston said:


> I googled that wig and it's CUTE!  We'd love to see a picture!



Thank you! I don't really have a good pic but here's the one I snapped from my phone about two weeks ago...


----------



## Duchesse (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Just wanna share my homemade HW using Milky way jerri curl. I've been wearing this a few times a week for the past couple of months. This is going to be my go to hair for now on. It holds up pretty well too for BSS hair and people think its mine . 

I'm truly loving this challenge!


----------



## Poutchi (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Duchesse said:


> Just wanna share my homemade HW using Milky way jerri curl. I've been wearing this a few times a week for the past couple of months. This is going to be my go to hair for now on. It holds up pretty well too for BSS hair and people think its mine .
> 
> I'm truly loving this challenge!


 
Oh wow, looks great, very much your own hair. 
ParagonTress, I am up to the challenge. We should do this as a side challenge to this one and by september 2011, we will see how much more product we still have. I was thinking maybe take a picture of your whole products now and then a picture after, like a progress pic of product stash . 
I still have my crochet braids and I love love love them. I am now thinking of keeping them until around chrismas time ( 7 weeks), People keep raving about my hair and I realised I am the only one conscious of all the NG under the cornrows lol, so let it be.


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm still hanging in their with this challenge...having a 8 month old and 6 year old under foot makes it easy! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ParagonTresses said:


> Thank you! I don't really have a good pic but here's the one I snapped from my phone about two weeks ago...



Pretty.  I like.


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm still wearing my HWs.  I'm actually in luv with the wavy one b/c I can leave my natural hair out and not have to flatiron, etc. to match the wig.  This is the end of week 3 of my 2nd install of bee hive braids.  

*Guys, I am sooooo wanting a sew-in right now.*


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



starofsouth said:


> Ok, I'm having an issue. I've been wearing a half wig b/c I don't like the wiggy look. But no matter what I do...dc, mn, sulfur, leave in, etc. The portion of my hair that is out in the front keeps getting shorter and shorter. It's the same thing that happened when I wore a weave. Now I have a bang that I didn't want. How do u ladies keep your leave out hair from breaking off?


Starofsouth I was having that same problem.  The top "front" was breaking off.(the part that was covering the front of the wig)  That is why I was "forced" to choose a half wig that compliments my head and face.  The only other advice I can give is maybe cornrowing the front back and wearing your half wigs like that (with the cornrows showing). That way your hair in the front is still "protected" somewhat.  

HTH


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Duchesse said:


> Just wanna share my homemade HW using Milky way jerri curl. I've been wearing this a few times a week for the past couple of months. This is going to be my go to hair for now on. It holds up pretty well too for BSS hair and people think its mine .
> 
> I'm truly loving this challenge!



WOW.  it looks like your hair for sure.  You should be making wigs for money.


----------



## Bluetopia (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Oooooh this thread is a good one! I'm gonna have to bookmark it. Thanks OP.

You guys are the perfect ppl to ask about this:

I would love to do a super laid back reggie like this but I'm a single woman and have a lot of questions surrounding this type of protective styling _while_ dating. Doesn't that make things awkward? If you guys have any insights pls share 

Thread: Wigs, Weaves Etc & Dating When Is It T.M.I?


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Bluetopia said:


> Oooooh this thread is a good one! I'm gonna have to bookmark it. Thanks OP.
> 
> You guys are the perfect ppl to ask about this:
> 
> ...



Good question.  I'm married of course but if I were single.  I wouldn't let the guy know it was a wig unless we were serious (engagement, etc), but also let him know that you're trying to acheive a goal of long healthy hair and this is a short term means of getting there...at least that's what I tell my husband...he's excited about the fast results I'm getting.

I really don't see why people are bent out of shape about wigs...I think they're cool and lot's of people wear them for style/protection.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies.  Are any of you doing the Black Tea Rinse while keeping your hair braided?  If so, how are you doing it?  I would like to incorporate this during this time.

Thank you.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey ladies...I'm still in this game...Here's the Tammy wig


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



luvmesumhair said:


> Ladies. Are any of you doing the Black Tea Rinse while keeping your hair braided? If so, how are you doing it? I would like to incorporate this during this time.
> 
> Thank you.


 

I am, although I add other teas like nettle as well.

I just pour the rinse over my hair and cover it up w/ my shower cap while I wash my body.  When it's done, i rinse it out and then do my final ACV rinse


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 13, 2010)

This challenge is so easy for me that I'm afraid I'll forget how to make my own hair look nice once I reach my length goals. Anyone else feel that way?

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



EMJazzy said:


> I'm still hanging in their with this challenge...having a 8 month old and 6 year old under foot makes it easy!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App



You know I never knew what all the hair acronyms meant.  Thanks for the cute graphic. Love it!


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ladysaraii said:


> I am, although I add other teas like nettle as well.
> 
> I just pour the rinse over my hair and cover it up w/ my shower cap while I wash my body.  When it's done, i rinse it out and then do my final ACV rinse



Thanks for the reminder...I said that I would start doing this w/ all my teas... I will do a mixture of nettle, horsetail, catnip, and some Indian teaa.


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



EMJazzy said:


> This challenge is so easy for me that I'm afraid I'll forget how to make my own hair look nice once I reach my length goals. Anyone else feel that way?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App



I think I'll be lazy when I have to deal w/my real hair and plus it will be longer too...oh boyerplexed


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm wearing a new wig as of today by Sennsationnel (sp).  My wavy wig was getting ragged (b/c I slept in it sometimes) and only lasted three wigs.  Here is my new one for the next two to three weeks.  I think I'll take my beehive down after 5 weeks this time instead of 7 (This is week 3 now).


----------



## miss cosmic (Dec 13, 2010)

Redoing my crochet braids today. I miss my hair...but I want length so...

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Boy O Boy.  Let me tell you.....I washed my hair this weekend and did the BTR also.  Everything went fine.  But a little voice told me to check one of the box braids in the back to see how it is doing.  so I undid the braid and OMGosh!!!  The hair near the roots was so matted!!!!  I was so scared because I remember what happened to Ateyaa on Youtube!  So I started combing out each braid.  It took me (no lie) 2 days to comb out my hair and re-braid.  A lot of hair did come out.  But I think it was mostly dead hair beign that I did not comb my hair in a month.

So with that said, I think for now on I am going to wash and re-do the braids every two weeks.  

What do you think the culprit was?  My hair being in box braids?  Do you think I should have had them in cornrows?  I did notice that the front of my hair (which is in cornrows going back) was not so hard to comb out.  

Someone please help.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I FINALLY read every page in here and realized I was doing it wrong and applying the DMM every week... geesh. Gotta pay attention...smh. 
So last week I washed and did the Aphogee 2 min, applied Hollywood Carrot for the Deep Conditoner then sealed with EVOO. My hair is braided using synthetic hair because it is too short to hold cornrows. Nonetheless my hair was VERY moisturized when I took the braids down. I have very little leave out and still moisturize and seal that daily. I need to take pics of the wigs I am wearing:

Outre Yasmine and Tammy  I tried to attach pics... I am way outta practice but it worked. I don't have a headband on with Tammy just trying her out


----------



## kbragg (Dec 13, 2010)

luvmesumhair said:


> Boy O Boy.  Let me tell you.....I washed my hair this weekend and did the BTR also.  Everything went fine.  But a little voice told me to check one of the box braids in the back to see how it is doing.  so I undid the braid and OMGosh!!!  The hair near the roots was so matted!!!!  I was so scared because I remember what happened to Ateyaa on Youtube!  So I started combing out each braid.  It took me (no lie) 2 days to comb out my hair and re-braid.  A lot of hair did come out.  But I think it was mostly dead hair beign that I did not comb my hair in a month.
> 
> So with that said, I think for now on I am going to wash and re-do the braids every two weeks.
> 
> ...



I think the box braids were the culprit. Also did you braid your hair while wet? Are you relaxed or natural? Did you add hair?

I'm transitioning and have 4a/b hair and two things I cannot do is braid my hair wet, and braid it in it's natural state. LadyP has a softer texture than mine so she can do that but for me that's just begging for disaster. I apply the DMM the same, the only difference is I lightly blow dry my hair (I actually consider it more of heat stretching since I'm not trying to straighten it) first. I also add a small amount of synthetic hair to each cornrow to add more stability since my hair isn't naturally thick, especially my edges. I did the same thing for my kinky twists and experienced no matting or thinning. I'm basically doing a hybrid of LongHairDontCare's and LadyP's regimens and it's been working well for me so far. My natural hair is growing out so soft and lush to the point I'm almost ready to chop off the relaxed ends. I want a good length first though.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

My hair is getting really thick and I usually wash, DMM and go next door for her to corn row it for me so my hair is still wet.  I this asking for damage?  She says very little hair come out.
I was thinking about letting it air dry getting it braided, spritizing it with water and with an applicator bottle do the DMM.  

How does that sound?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Duchesse said:


> Just wanna share my homemade HW using Milky way jerri curl. I've been wearing this a few times a week for the past couple of months. This is going to be my go to hair for now on. It holds up pretty well too for BSS hair and people think its mine .
> 
> I'm truly loving this challenge!


wow! It looks great. Could you post more info? What hair did you use? And how did you go about making this?
thanks


----------



## lolascurls (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I stopped wearing the half-wig for a bit (this is week 2.5 since I stopped). 
I loved that Polly wig by Outre but it was getting boring to me and the rebraiding time (and detangling) of the box braids was horrendous. It took me three days! So I just installed Kinky twists when I took down the single braids at the end of November and I'm rocking them. I'm doing co-washes on them but I may do BTRs or even steam treatments on this hair. I should be taking it down in a week (or over the coming weekend), by God's grace, because I want to retwist my hair and try out the marley braid hair!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



EMJazzy said:


> This challenge is so easy for me that I'm afraid I'll forget how to make my own hair look nice once I reach my length goals. Anyone else feel that way?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App



I know exactly how u feel!  I told my SO I would wear my natural hair for a week for his birthday...he loves bantu knot outs so that will be simple but I havent wore my natural hair since the 3rd week of August and I really dont wanna take a week off... I love my wigs! So from on wash to another I will be with out a wig.... but I have a couple of weeks until then


----------



## Ms Kain (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Distorted Barbie said:


> i ordered this today.My wig collection is becoming a problem lol....YouTube - "Bentley" Lace Front Wig From Pinklacewigs.com


 

LOL! Unless your wig collection is like April's (muffinismylover on YT) you _definitely_ do not have anything to worry about! That gurl has to have at least 300 wig! She has so many that she had to have a blog sale! 

But I have to say, her buying all of those wigs did a service for all of us because she's hit every wig company and she definitely knows how to blend that hair in the front! That's who got me into my half wigs, then my lace fronts. 

But even so, I'm still about to run over to your channel to see what you have because you're closer to my skin tone and you just might give me some ideas!! So I agree with you....there is definitely going to be a need for a support group soon! Can you say "_addiction_"? 

*Sigh*!!! My ONLY comfort now is knowing is that I don't have so many that I have to have them over running my house.......at least not yet.


----------



## kbragg (Dec 14, 2010)

^^^Now you ladies slow down before y'all end up on Hoarders! I can see it now: LHCF sistas screaming, crying and fighting "But I need that! Ima use that!" as ole girl and dude start chuckin wigs and hair products talkin about "It's for your own good! You can't even walk in here! Did you not just see that squirrel scurry by wearing Janet in color 1B/30? It has to stop!"


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This is just my opinion, but I think it's just braids period! I've had the same problem with cornroll braids, you are going to get matting depending on how much products you use on your hair and how long you keep the braids in your hair. I personally do not wash my braids, I try to wash my scalp and I moisturise my braids every other day. I apply sulfur oil to my scalp at least 3-4 times a week. I do my own braids/plaits and I noticed this last time when I took down my braids after 4 weeks, it wasn't that bad at all. This was the first for me, doing my own plaits instead of going to get them professionally cornrolled, but I noticed that I didn't have as much shed hair, I mean I had enough, but it wasn't that bad. When I take down my braids/plaits, I use aloe vera juice and spray all over section and then comb with wide tooth comb. When I take them down in 2 weeks, I'm going to try using oil to see what difference it will make. I also redo the last row of my plaits every two weeks to try to overcome the matting/buildup because the nape and sides are prone areas for buildup. I hope this helps. 



luvmesumhair said:


> Boy O Boy.  Let me tell you.....I washed my hair this weekend and did the BTR also.  Everything went fine.  But a little voice told me to check one of the box braids in the back to see how it is doing.  so I undid the braid and OMGosh!!!  The hair near the roots was so matted!!!!  I was so scared because I remember what happened to Ateyaa on Youtube!  So I started combing out each braid.  It took me (no lie) 2 days to comb out my hair and re-braid.  A lot of hair did come out.  But I think it was mostly dead hair beign that I did not comb my hair in a month.
> 
> So with that said, I think for now on I am going to wash and re-do the braids every two weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



kbragg said:


> I think the box braids were the culprit. Also did you braid your hair while wet? Are you relaxed or natural? Did you add hair?
> 
> I'm transitioning and have 4a/b hair and two things I cannot do is braid my hair wet, and braid it in it's natural state. LadyP has a softer texture than mine so she can do that but for me that's just begging for disaster. I apply the DMM the same, the only difference is I lightly blow dry my hair (I actually consider it more of heat stretching since I'm not trying to straighten it) first. I also add a small amount of synthetic hair to each cornrow to add more stability since my hair isn't naturally thick, especially my edges. I did the same thing for my kinky twists and experienced no matting or thinning. I'm basically doing a hybrid of LongHairDontCare's and LadyP's regimens and it's been working well for me so far. My natural hair is growing out so soft and lush to the point I'm almost ready to chop off the relaxed ends. I want a good length first though.


Hi Kbragg.  I am 4a/b as well.  I cannot braid or comb my hair while wet either.  I wait until it is at least 80/90% dry.  I do not add hair to my braids.  Never saw the need to.  But someone was saying maybe I should do cornrows for now on.  I am just afraid of unnecessary breakage and not being able to wash and moisturize the cornrows good too.  

I am also wondering if being that I am do for a touch up that THAT may have also added to the matting???

Can you or someone please post the link to LongHairDontCare's regimen please.  Thank you.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



fancypants007 said:


> This is just my opinion, but I think it's just braids period! I've had the same problem with cornroll braids, you are going to get matting depending on how much products you use on your hair and how long you keep the braids in your hair. I personally do not wash my braids, I try to wash my scalp and I moisturise my braids every other day. I apply sulfur oil to my scalp at least 3-4 times a week. I do my own braids/plaits and I noticed this last time when I took down my braids after 4 weeks, it wasn't that bad at all. This was the first for me, doing my own plaits instead of going to get them professionally cornrolled, but I noticed that I didn't have as much shed hair, I mean I had enough, but it wasn't that bad. When I take down my braids/plaits, I use aloe vera juice and spray all over section and then comb with wide tooth comb. When I take them down in 2 weeks, I'm going to try using oil to see what difference it will make. I also redo the last row of my plaits every two weeks to try to overcome the matting/buildup because the nape and sides are prone areas for buildup. I hope this helps.


So you are saying that you do not wash your braids at all??  Just rub your scalp with a cleanser?  What cleanser do you use?  What type of braids are you wearing?  Box or cornrows?


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



luvmesumhair said:


> So you are saying that you do not wash your braids at all??  Just rub your scalp with a cleanser?  What cleanser do you use?  What type of braids are you wearing?  Box or cornrows?



Yes, that is exactly what I am saying. It works for me and for others. Some of the ladies here on the forum only wash their hair every 14-21 days so it really is not that unusual. I'm interested in keeping my scalp clean, so I spray my hair with an alcohol free lavendar witch hazel astringent which is excellent for cleansing the scalp. Seabreeze is also good but it contains alcohol. I try to apply at least once a week and massage it in. Sometimes I do a ACV rinse afterwards which is also good for buildup. I blot dry my scalp and next apply sulfur oil to scalp. You might want to google washing scalp while in braids because there are some YouTube videos of people that walk you through the process. 

I don't know how to cornroll so since last month I tried doing plaits all over my head and interconnecting them one to the other. I start at front, part hair from ear to ear, section front into about 8-10 and plait each section individually. Then I move to front middle and do the same thing, but before i braid, I take one of the front plaits and braid it together with the front middle section. I do this all over my head (middle, middle back and back) and when I'm finished, all of my hair is braided but I only have about 3 plaits in the back which I pin up with goody hair pins and weave cap while I'm wearing my wigs/half wigs. To be honest, I am enjoying very much doing my own braids/plaits with the DMM, because i was going since July to get them done professionally but I would blowdry my hair first because I was about 16 weeks post and it seemingly worked out fine. Well then I learned about this DMM method and decided to give it a try. After moisturising and sealing my hair I detangled it and put it in loose plaits. The next day I went to get it cornrolled and when she finished I looked at the floor and  there was so much of my hair on the floor. When I asked the braider why I lost so much hair, she said if I don't blowdry my hair before I come, cornrolling the hair gets tangled which is why there was so many strands of hair that I lost. I understood, but I was upset. I vowed at that time, I was going to do my own hair and it is working for me. This is what some of the long hair ladies have also learned. Their philosophy.... do not allow anybody else to do your hair..... This is what LadyPaniolo told me because she had a bad experience and we all know about Shima's long beautiful locks, she said the same thing. I learned the hard way, but now I feel empowered. I lose very little hair while I'm plaiting/braiding because I'm gentle while handling my hair. It may not look the best, but I'm wearing wigs/half wigs over them so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ok.  I see know.  Thank you Fancypants.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> My 'Halle' Cuts
> Sensationnel Totally Instant Weave - HZ A015



I received this wig yesterday. I also bought the Tammy, but haven't really played in that one yet. Anyway, here she is. FS1B/30

Tell me what ya'll think. Again, excuse my face, I'm not smiling and I'm half woke..so be gentle


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Does anyone find that their hair gets really dry in cornrowed beehive?

I dont know if its that the briads are thicker than I'm used to or if it's b/c I did an aphoghee treatment before braiding, but my hair doesnt feel like its retaining any moisture. I didnt have that problem w/ the individual braids.  I hope I can solve the problem b/c I would like to continue w/ the beehive.

Hmm. I'm taking the braids down tonight, my flat twists have lasted 2 weeks (good for my first attempt. I thin i'm going to wash this weekend and let my hair out for a week and then rebraid next weekend (or have my mom do it).


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi ladies! 

Thought I'd pop in and check on y'all!



MrsHouston said:


> My salon said not to braid hair while wet b/c it pops.  I allow my hair to dry of course.



Your salon is right. Women who do NOT do protein treatments regularly enough will most certainly have their hair break during braiding. 



luvmesumhair said:


> Boy O Boy.  Let me tell you.....I washed my hair this weekend and did the BTR also.  Everything went fine.  But a little voice told me to check one of the box braids in the back to see how it is doing.  so I undid the braid and OMGosh!!!  The hair near the roots was so matted!!!!  I was so scared because I remember what happened to Ateyaa on Youtube!  So I started combing out each braid.  It took me (no lie) 2 days to comb out my hair and re-braid.  A lot of hair did come out.  But I think it was mostly dead hair beign that I did not comb my hair in a month.
> 
> So with that said, I think for now on I am going to wash and re-do the braids every two weeks.
> 
> ...



It sounds to me like you were using too many products while your hair is braided. When you braid it up, you are doing it right after a protein treatment, adding moisture and sealing it in. The spray bottle imparts your moisture during the time your hair is braided up, and it should be very light and watery, one third water. 

Using heavy products, wetting your hair too much, and failing to wash the braids out during the time they are braided can all contribute to matting.



SouthernStunner said:


> My hair is getting really thick and I usually wash, DMM and go next door for her to corn row it for me so my hair is still wet.  I this asking for damage?  She says very little hair come out.
> I was thinking about letting it air dry getting it braided, spritizing it with water and with an applicator bottle do the DMM.
> 
> How does that sound?



If very little hair is coming out, it doesn't sound like you need to do anything different. I worry that if you were to use an applicator bottle to apply deep conditioner and follow up with oil, you would either not get every section, not get the best sealing, or create matting. 



ladysaraii said:


> Does anyone find that their hair gets really dry in cornrowed beehive?
> 
> I dont know if its that the briads are thicker than I'm used to or if it's b/c I did an aphoghee treatment before braiding, but my hair doesnt feel like its retaining any moisture. I didnt have that problem w/ the individual braids.  I hope I can solve the problem b/c I would like to continue w/ the beehive.
> 
> Hmm. I'm taking the braids down tonight, my flat twists have lasted 2 weeks (good for my first attempt. I thin i'm going to wash this weekend and let my hair out for a week and then rebraid next weekend (or have my mom do it).



Did you massage the deep conditioner into your hair and then slather it with oil/grease before you braided your beehive? 

Using the spray of 1/3rd infusium, 1/3rd braid spray and 1/3rd water helps to impart moisture and avoid dryness. 

Anybody else have any questions while I'm here?


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Thought I'd pop in and check on y'all!
> 
> ...


 

You are probably right. I didn't DMM this time b/c this was my first time doing the beehive and I am not a good braider at all. My next redo, I will definitely do it and see if that makes a difference

ETA: I took the hair down and it did feel moisturized throughout.  I guess for some reason it feels dry in the exposed parts.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thank you LadyP.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I took my braids down tonight after 4weeks (it was itching) ...wooo chile! my hair is SUPER SOFT! I am not going to wash it until Friday but I wanted to oil it down tonight. I am still going to wear my wigs out of lazyness I am going to make some progress in 2011!


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I received this wig yesterday. I also bought the Tammy, but haven't really played in that one yet. Anyway, here she is. FS1B/30
> 
> Tell me what ya'll think. Again, excuse my face, I'm not smiling and I'm half woke..so be gentle



I love that cropped 'do on you (no pun intended) 

I just got my new full lac and I'm ready to try this reggie again. I didn't realize that the conditioner I was using had protein in it and my hair felt so dry and started to break a little 

I'm back on my game and I'm switching from store bought conditioners/moisturizers and making my own. I plan on leaving my braids in for a month and cowashing every week.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This was so helpful. I left cornrows in for the past month while under a wig, co washed about 3-4 times a week. Moisturized, sealed, applied growth aid and then baggied nightly. Gained a good amount of growth and thought this reggie would be a keeper for 2011. Let me tell you, I tried taking the cornrows down last night (there were only about 10 or 12), I took me from about 10 pm to a lil after 3 to finish. That makes no since at all! It was matted and hard to pick through and detangle!! I was so sick of it plus a huge ball of hair came out smh

I will try the scalp cleansing method suggested by fancypants, instead of the frequent co washing to keep my scalp clean.

Does anyone recommend the ORS herbal cleanse dry shampoo? I have an unopened bottle in the closet that I've been to afraid to try for a couple of months now.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MsEveMarie said:


> This was so helpful. I left cornrows in for the past month while under a wig, co washed about 3-4 times a week. Moisturized, sealed, applied growth aid and then baggied nightly. Gained a good amount of growth and thought this reggie would be a keeper for 2011. Let me tell you, I tried taking the cornrows down last night (there were only about 10 or 12), I took me from about 10 pm to a lil after 3 to finish. That makes no since at all! It was matted and hard to pick through and detangle!! I was so sick of it plus a huge ball of hair came out smh
> 
> I will try the scalp cleansing method suggested by fancypants, instead of the frequent co washing to keep my scalp clean.
> 
> Does anyone recommend the ORS herbal cleanse dry shampoo? I have an unopened bottle in the closet that I've been to afraid to try for a couple of months now.


Girl that sounded JUST like me!!!  Crazy.  I hope someone chime in on a scalp cleaning method/product.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



kbragg said:


> ^^^Now you ladies slow down before y'all end up on Hoarders! I can see it now: LHCF sistas screaming, crying and fighting "But I need that! Ima use that!" as ole girl and dude start chuckin wigs and hair products talkin about "It's for your own good! You can't even walk in here! Did you not just see that squirrel scurry by wearing Janet in color 1B/30? It has to stop!"



LMAO that gave me a good laugh! I had taken over the linen closet with all my hair stuff plus a bunch of bins in my room. Last week my mom couldnt take it anymore. She had all of my hair stuff in the living room and was going through it. Like do you need this, do you want this, you don't even use this anymore! i was like ooh I was looking for that yep I need that I need that too, I think I'll use that again one day, lol I couldn't say no to anything. 

Anyways I went to sleep she reorganized everything and I THOUGHT she kept the stuff that I requested. Until this morning I went in there and only found one bin with only a handful of things in there. Oh well I guess its for the best


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



luvmesumhair said:


> Girl that sounded JUST like me!!!  Crazy.  I hope someone chime in on a scalp cleaning method/product.



Yes! i hope so also, b/c I'm still recovering from that nightmare! But you had it way worse, two days girl?! You're a trooper lol

I really enjoyed the frequent cowashes while in the braids, but I guess its just not for my hair type. 

I wonder if I can still do a regular wash/dc once a week though? I just can't picture leaving the cornrows in for a month without doing a good wash in them.

Also if someone could please answer if spraying the hair liberally to moisturize and baggying is aiding in the matting also? I hope not, I was really enjoying this also.


----------



## Sonye93 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Excuse me ladies, I need your help. I am very interested in doing the Deep Moisture Method, my hair needs help. Only problem is, I don't want to wear a weave or braids. Can I still do it? I've been looking for the answer but can't find it. Can anyone help?


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MsEveMarie said:


> This was so helpful. I left cornrows in for the past month while under a wig, co washed about 3-4 times a week. Moisturized, sealed, applied growth aid and then baggied nightly. Gained a good amount of growth and thought this reggie would be a keeper for 2011. Let me tell you, I tried taking the cornrows down last night (there were only about 10 or 12), I took me from about 10 pm to a lil after 3 to finish. That makes no since at all! It was matted and hard to pick through and detangle!! I was so sick of it plus a huge ball of hair came out smh
> 
> I will try the scalp cleansing method suggested by fancypants, instead of the frequent co washing to keep my scalp clean.
> 
> Does anyone recommend the ORS herbal cleanse dry shampoo? I have an unopened bottle in the closet that I've been to afraid to try for a couple of months now.



I am so sorry to hear about this, but I have been there done that. The excessive matting defeats the purpose of trying to gain long hair. I will try to do some research and see if I can post links of others who wash their scalps and the products they use.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

So ya'll saying that cornrowing your hair and leaving them in the braids for a month while washing your hair with them in will cause matting?

Hmmm.

I only left mine in for 2 weeks and I sprayed diluted Elasta QP on my cornrows a few times and when I finally took them down I wore a braidout for a couple days. Then I simply brushed the shed hair out with my Denman with no problems at all.


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MsEveMarie said:


> This was so helpful. I left cornrows in for the past month while under a wig, co washed about 3-4 times a week. Moisturized, sealed, applied growth aid and then baggied nightly. Gained a good amount of growth and thought this reggie would be a keeper for 2011. Let me tell you, I tried taking the cornrows down last night (there were only about 10 or 12), I took me from about 10 pm to a lil after 3 to finish. That makes no since at all! It was matted and hard to pick through and detangle!! I was so sick of it plus a huge ball of hair came out smh
> 
> I will try the scalp cleansing method suggested by fancypants, instead of the frequent co washing to keep my scalp clean.
> 
> Does anyone recommend the ORS herbal cleanse dry shampoo? I have an unopened bottle in the closet that I've been to afraid to try for a couple of months now.



I found information about scalp cleansing. You can do a search on scalp cleansing while in braids. There are many YouTube videos on it. However, one person used Organics Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo. She had individual braids but we who are on this challenge, probably have cornrow braids. Anyhow she applied the dry shampoo to her entire scalp, massaged in and then she used a wet towel to wipe away excess from her scalp. Next she applied her hair oils and then she moisturised her braids. I think I might try this dry shampoo to see how it works.

You also might want to send LadyPaniolo a private message about this, just a suggestion. I remember her saying something in one of the posts that if we do alot of conditioning washing, moisturising, etc. we need to take the braids down earlier due to the matting of the braids, but don't quote me. She is the expert. I hope this helps.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MsEveMarie said:


> Yes! i hope so also, b/c I'm still recovering from that nightmare! But you had it way worse, two days girl?! You're a trooper lol
> 
> I really enjoyed the frequent cowashes while in the braids, but I guess its just not for my hair type.
> 
> ...


LadyP answered me on this one and said yes it would.  She suggest spraying the braids with a light spray.  Nothing to heavy or creamy.

I am going to start combing and washing mines every 3 weeks.  But I am going to look for that Lavender Witch Hazel to rub on my scalp.  Maybe I can get away with doing that without washing a whole month.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MsEveMarie said:


> This was so helpful. I left cornrows in for the past month while under a wig, c*o washed about 3-4 times a week. Moisturized, sealed, applied growth aid and then baggied nightly.* Gained a good amount of growth and thought this reggie would be a keeper for 2011. Let me tell you, I tried taking the cornrows down last night (there were only about 10 or 12), I took me from about 10 pm to a lil after 3 to finish. That makes no since at all! It was matted and hard to pick through and detangle!! I was so sick of it plus a huge ball of hair came out smh
> 
> I will try the scalp cleansing method suggested by fancypants, instead of the frequent co washing to keep my scalp clean.
> 
> Does anyone recommend the ORS herbal cleanse dry shampoo? I have an unopened bottle in the closet that I've been to afraid to try for a couple of months now.



The bolded is what caused the matting. You can either 1. do all that wetting/washing and take them down MUCH earlier or 2. cut back on the moisturizing and co-washing and leave them in longer. 

When you do the DMM, you don't NEED to moisturize your hair every ten minutes, b/c the moisture is locked in. 



MsEveMarie said:


> Yes! i hope so also, b/c I'm still recovering from that nightmare! But you had it way worse, two days girl?! You're a trooper lol
> 
> I really enjoyed the frequent cowashes while in the braids, but I guess its just not for my hair type.
> 
> ...



yes, you should do a wash & DC weekly. The spraying and baggying is causing matting for you, too. Let the spray dry, don't baggy it w/cornrows or you will get mildew.



Sonye93 said:


> Excuse me ladies, I need your help. I am very interested in doing the Deep Moisture Method, my hair needs help. Only problem is, I don't want to wear a weave or braids. Can I still do it? I've been looking for the answer but can't find it. Can anyone help?



You probably could but I don't see how. 



fancypants007 said:


> I found information about scalp cleansing. You can do a search on scalp cleansing while in braids. There are many YouTube videos on it. However, one person used Organics Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo. She had individual braids but we who are on this challenge, probably have cornrow braids. Anyhow she applied the dry shampoo to her entire scalp, massaged in and then she used a wet towel to wipe away excess from her scalp. Next she applied her hair oils and then she moisturised her braids. I think I might try this dry shampoo to see how it works.
> 
> You also might want to send LadyPaniolo a private message about this, just a suggestion. I remember her saying something in one of the posts that *if we do alot of conditioning washing, moisturising, etc. we need to take the braids down earlier due to the matting of the braids,* but don't quote me. She is the expert. I hope this helps.



Precisely right!


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



fancypants007 said:


> I found information about scalp cleansing. You can do a search on scalp cleansing while in braids. There are many YouTube videos on it. However, one person used Organics Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo. She had individual braids but we who are on this challenge, probably have cornrow braids. Anyhow she applied the dry shampoo to her entire scalp, massaged in and then she used a wet towel to wipe away excess from her scalp. Next she applied her hair oils and then she moisturised her braids. I think I might try this dry shampoo to see how it works.
> 
> You also might want to send LadyPaniolo a private message about this, just a suggestion. I remember her saying something in one of the posts that if we do alot of conditioning washing, moisturising, etc. we need to take the braids down earlier due to the matting of the braids, but don't quote me. She is the expert. I hope this helps.





Thank You mucho for all of that finger work, and the detailed response it was very helpful! That's how I was planning on using the ORS dry shampoo, but wasn't quite sure b/c the directions seemed to focus on putting on the actual hair and wiping it away. But I was going to do it my way anyways and only cleanse the scalp then apply my oils or growth aids


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



fancypants007 said:


> I found information about scalp cleansing. You can do a search on scalp cleansing while in braids. There are many YouTube videos on it. However, one person used Organics Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo. She had individual braids but we who are on this challenge, probably have cornrow braids. Anyhow she applied the dry shampoo to her entire scalp, massaged in and then she used a wet towel to wipe away excess from her scalp. Next she applied her hair oils and then she moisturised her braids. I think I might try this dry shampoo to see how it works.
> 
> You also might want to send LadyPaniolo a private message about this, just a suggestion. I remember her saying something in one of the posts that if we do alot of conditioning washing, moisturising, etc. we need to take the braids down earlier due to the matting of the braids, but don't quote me. She is the expert. I hope this helps.





luvmesumhair said:


> LadyP answered me on this one and said yes it would.  She suggest spraying the braids with a light spray.  Nothing to heavy or creamy.
> 
> I am going to start combing and washing mines every 3 weeks.  But I am going to look for that Lavender Witch Hazel to rub on my scalp.  Maybe I can get away with doing that without washing a whole month.




Thanks for asking about that! Yeh, I would suggest 3 weeks also, my hair didn't really seem to hold up too well after that. The braids started getting really messy and I found myself co washing ALOT during the fourth week. Also it was hard to reach my scalp through all of the growth (it could have been starting to mat at this point). I'm interested in the witch hazel also it sounds very refreshing to the scalp and the lavender very soothing...sounds like it'll promote some GOOD sleep lol


The spritz I use is Gabbanagirl/moptopmaven's mix, its very watery and super moisturizing. The ingredients are:

10% sodium lactate
15% aloe vera juice
75% distilled water


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> The bolded is what caused the matting. You can either 1. do all that wetting/washing and take them down MUCH earlier or 2. cut back on the moisturizing and co-washing and leave them in longer.
> 
> When you do the DMM, you don't NEED to moisturize your hair every ten minutes, b/c the moisture is locked in.
> 
> ...



Thanks for stopping in and answering all of our questions LadyPanialo! I was afraid of the mildew issue also, that's why I was cowashing so often  And the baggying was just b/c my hair is soooo dry. I recently joined chicoro's newsletter this weekend and the first email was on proper protein/moisture balance. I've been doing it wrong al of this time! I would just apply the protein treatment and get under a steamer or rarely do protein treatments at all. I'm now buying a soft bonnet dryer so that I can use the dry heat for my protein treaments, and use the steamer (wet heat) for my moisturizing treatments.

I'll then do the DDM.

A few more questions just to clarify for my reggie:

1. is it ok to use vaseline as the heavy grease?
2. When I wash/dc weekly do you suggest any specific products or should I just dilute and use w/e is in stash
3. Should I dc with a protein or moisturizing conditioner? And should I use the bonnet or steamer with either while in the cornrows?
4. Is it safe to use the ORS shampoo to cleanse the scalp as needed throughout the week.
5. Is it fine to spray the hair nightly with a spritz then seal with JBCO or should this only be done after the wash?

Sry for all of the questions, just really scared after last night's mishap and I want everything to be kosher this time around.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MsEveMarie said:


> Thanks for asking about that! Yeh, I would suggest 3 weeks also, my hair didn't really seem to hold up too well after that. The braids started getting really messy and I found myself co washing ALOT during the fourth week. Also it was hard to reach my scalp through all of the growth (it could have been starting to mat at this point). I'm interested in the witch hazel also it sounds very refreshing to the scalp and the lavender very soothing...sounds like it'll promote some GOOD sleep lol
> 
> 
> The spritz I use is Gabbanagirl/moptopmaven's mix, its very watery and super moisturizing. The ingredients are:
> ...



What is Sodium Lactate?



MsEveMarie said:


> Thanks for stopping in and answering all of our questions LadyPanialo! I was afraid of the mildew issue also, that's why I was cowashing so often  And the baggying was just b/c my hair is soooo dry. I recently joined *chicoro's newsletter this weekend and the first email was on proper protein/moisture balance.* I've been doing it wrong al of this time! I would just apply the protein treatment and get under a steamer or rarely do protein treatments at all. I'm now buying a soft bonnet dryer so that I can use the dry heat for my protein treaments, and use the steamer (wet heat) for my moisturizing treatments.
> 
> I'll then do the DDM.
> 
> ...



Could you please post what she said regarding that?  Thank you.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



luvmesumhair said:


> What is Sodium Lactate?
> 
> 
> Could you please post what she said regarding that?  Thank you.
> *Will do *



It's like glycerin but much better. It brings moisture into the hair and retains it better, plus its not as sticky as glycerin.

I bought mine really cheap from here:

Sodium Lactate

You can also read up more on how to make your own, from my favorite blogger 

The Moptop Maven.com | The Premier Source For All Things Creative, Fly & Fashionable: Mixology: In The Formulary | How To Make Your Own Moisturizing Spritz


----------



## fancypants007 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MsEveMarie said:


> Thank You mucho for all of that finger work, and the detailed response it was very helpful! That's how I was planning on using the ORS dry shampoo, but wasn't quite sure b/c the directions seemed to focus on putting on the actual hair and wiping it away. But I was going to do it my way anyways and only cleanse the scalp then apply my oils or growth aids



Just wanted to bring to your attention, the ORS Herbal dry shampoo has alcohol in it, the bad kind. It's the very first ingredient, needless to say, I will not be using it. I'm going to either continue using my witch hazel astringent, or I'm going to try Dr. Bronners Shikakai soap in tea tree, put on scalp and then use a spray bottle of water to massage in scalp. I'm going to put on a plastic bag for 30 minutes and then use a towel to remove the excess. Dr. Bronner's soap is organic and they have many different kinds. The peppermint/spearmint should be tingling to the scalp. Just a suggestion.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



fancypants007 said:


> Just wanted to bring to your attention, the ORS Herbal dry shampoo has alcohol in it, the bad kind. It's the very first ingredient, needless to say, I will not be using it. I'm going to either continue using my witch hazel astringent, or I'm going to try Dr. Bronners Shikakai soap in tea tree, put on scalp and then use a spray bottle of water to massage in scalp. I'm going to put on a plastic bag for 30 minutes and then use a towel to remove the excess. Dr. Bronner's soap is organic and they have many different kinds. The peppermint/spearmint should be tingling to the scalp. Just a suggestion.




You know, thats probably why I threw it in the closet in the first place.

Your suggestions sound great, I think I'll try that.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I can't believe I went so long without looking at this thread. I just got Chicoro's book in the mail and ordered a lace front wig (Freetress Jackie) along with the silk cap so I should be set.

I posted a thread a while ago about having no growth for 2 years s I am hoping this will get be back on track. I'm going to do more research and them post my regimen.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

The freetress Yasmine wig I have is looking BETTER the older it gets... I brush it out at night and put it in two big twists. Then I pin the twists up (princess laila style) and take the wig off. In the morning I take the twists out and finger comb. LOVELY!... I have wigs still in the bags because this one is going strong!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi ladies I have 2 questions, I finally got the courage to wear my first LF and I made my own concoction to condition my hair it has: melted unrefined Shea, EVOO, coconut milk, jojoba oil and a conditioner (I don't know the conditioner's name, I'm OOT and don't have it with me)  so I slathered it on and let it dry but now my hair feels dry and crunchy, did I do something wrong? Also can someone please tell me where I can find a black silk or satin cap? Thanks!

Sent from my Eris using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^You should apply the DC, immediately put an oil or butter on top of it (I use shea butter), then cornrow your hair. Your hair probably hardened b/c you didn't seal your hair after applying the DC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^ what if I can't cornrow my hair (it's too short, I bc'd)?

Sent from my Eris using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

hmmm....that's a tough one lol.  Can you finger coil it, or maybe put twists in it?


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Week 1 and my 2nd set of flat twists are holding up so much better than the first.  But I havent put direct water on them yet.  I think I'm going to try to wash with diluted shampoo and conditioner w/ a cap on and see how that works out for the braids.  Unless I just continue cleaning my scalp w/ the witchhazel....hmmm



itsjusthair88 said:


> ^^^ what if I can't cornrow my hair (it's too short, I bc'd)?
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Long Hair Care Forum App


 

Why don't you PM LadyP, she BC'd at one point, she might have a good suggestion for you


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

QUESTIONS!!!! Please help

1. I understand the inital DMM of starting the braids but I am still unclear about maintenance. So you are moisturizing and sealing daily? You are doing a whole head baggy how often?

2. When you wash you hair weekly, are you apply the conditioner and then rinsing it out? Or are you massaging in conditioner and then sealing like you did when you put the braids in? Are you shampooing weekly? (or is shampooing up to you?)


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 25, 2010)

Here are my end of 2010 length shots. Hopefully my hair will be to my breast if I retain well.












This is one of my half wigs I wear during this challenge.






Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ceecy29 (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



EMJazzy said:


> This is one of my half wigs I wear during this challenge.



What's her name?


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 25, 2010)

HH Maya (hh = human hair)



ceecy29 said:


> What's her name?





Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's a pic of me wearing Maya!





Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

@EMJazzy...Cute half-wig!


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you!! 



Janet' said:


> @EMJazzy...Cute half-wig!





Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm taking down my beehive tonight, can't wait.  I decided to just do my own braids and since I don't know how to do a beehive cornroll I will do regular ones or single braids and connect the ends.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

still...hanging...in...there....

Rocking the Mommy wig this week

Cornrows straight back underneath...Alternating Biolage conditioning balm and Aussie moist conditioners


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MsEveMarie said:


> Thanks for stopping in and answering all of our questions LadyPanialo! I was afraid of the mildew issue also, that's why I was cowashing so often  And the baggying was just b/c my hair is soooo dry. I recently joined chicoro's newsletter this weekend and the first email was on proper protein/moisture balance. I've been doing it wrong al of this time! I would just apply the protein treatment and get under a steamer or rarely do protein treatments at all. I'm now buying a soft bonnet dryer so that I can use the dry heat for my protein treaments, and use the steamer (wet heat) for my moisturizing treatments.
> 
> I'll then do the DDM.
> 
> ...


answers in red



cutiebe2 said:


> QUESTIONS!!!! Please help
> 
> 1. I understand the inital DMM of starting the braids but I am still unclear about maintenance. So you are moisturizing and sealing daily? You are doing a whole head baggy how often? NO, don't moisturize daily, or you will get matting and possibly mildew. I don't do a whole head baggy at all, that's someone else.
> 
> 2. When you wash you hair weekly, are you apply the conditioner and then rinsing it out? Or are you massaging in conditioner and then sealing like you did when you put the braids in? Are you shampooing weekly? (or is shampooing up to you?)



Shampoo your cornrowed hair 1x weekly using diluted poo in a squeeze bottle, or you can rub the poo between the cornrows. Yes, rinse it out. Do not massage in product and seal while your hair is in cornrows or it will matt.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Distorted Barbie said:


> still...hanging...in...there....
> 
> Rocking the Mommy wig this week
> 
> Cornrows straight back underneath...Alternating Biolage conditioning balm and Aussie moist conditioners



Been hearing about this wig for weeks, planned on having it as my summer look...but I don't think I can wait that long! lol it looks SO good on you!


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



LadyPaniolo said:


> answers in red
> 
> 
> 
> Shampoo your cornrowed hair 1x weekly using diluted poo in a squeeze bottle, or you can rub the poo between the cornrows. Yes, rinse it out. Do not massage in product and seal while your hair is in cornrows or it will matt.



Thanks alot! I did the ddm with vaseline this past weekend and my braids still feel nice and moisturized. I think I'm going to re-braid every 2 weeks tho b/c I'm so scared of matting. I think I'm traumatized by my experience, I lost sooo much hair during every step of my wash/rebraid process


----------



## pureebony (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

ok im still dong this method but now i co wash everyday moisturize and seal, then baggie, is this ok or too much everyday, i have twists in and no longer shampoo, as my hair is suffering from extreme dryness, i just cut allot of it off.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

oh when i get home i take the baggy down and my hair dries up! my hair is very dry by nature too thanks!!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just got my beehive done yesterday so I ready for the month of Jan.  This is just too easy.  I am also in the Sulfur challenge so this is great.


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MsEveMarie said:


> Been hearing about this wig for weeks, planned on having it as my summer look...but I don't think I can wait that long! lol it looks SO good on you!



Thanks!!! Go on and get it...I got 3 in the spring and have been wearing them on and off when i feel the need for something short...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



pureebony said:


> oh when i get home i take the baggy down and my hair dries up! my hair is very dry by nature too thanks!!



I worry that you will cause matting from the constant wetting. Since your hair is just so dry, it would be better for you to do 2 DCs  per week with heat than what you have been doing. Obviously the constant cowashing isn't working.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

i only started cowashing this week, i find if i don't moisturize my hair often or detangle it gets knotted badly...


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ok, so I took my beehive down last night after 6 weeks, applied lots of conditioner and olive oil, then detangled.  I didn't shampoo yet bc I just flatironed the front of my hair on Monday for my halfwig.  I put the back in 4 single braids and connected to make two braids.  It looks like I'm averaging almost an inch a month.  I will know better next/this year as I'm in the inch a month challenge for 2011.  My end of year picture is below.  I will post another picture with my progress shirt.


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

So here is my real progress from April 13, 2010 when I BC to today after 8 1/2 months.  I was 3 1/2 on my progress shirt in April and today I'm at 9 inches on my shirt. So 5 1/2 inches gained.  I'm VERY pleased!


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



pureebony said:


> ok im still dong this method but now i co wash everyday moisturize and seal, then baggie, is this ok or too much everyday, i have twists in and no longer shampoo, as my hair is suffering from extreme dryness, i just cut allot of it off.





pureebony said:


> oh when i get home i take the baggy down and my hair dries up! my hair is very dry by nature too thanks!!





pureebony said:


> i only started cowashing this week, i find if i don't moisturize my hair often or detangle it gets knotted badly...



This sounds like a porosity issue to me more than anything....


----------



## pureebony (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

hhhhmmmm ok so how do i solve this?


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 31, 2010)

pureebony said:


> hhhhmmmm ok so how do i solve this?



You can try Roux Porosity Control


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Sorry guys wrong pictures above...LOL.  I'll get the hang of this one day.  Here they are:


----------



## pureebony (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MsEveMarie said:


> You can try Roux Porosity Control



i have that and use to use it all the time, to be honest i didn't notice a difference...


----------



## MsEveMarie (Dec 31, 2010)

pureebony said:


> i have that and use to use it all the time, to be honest i didn't notice a difference...



Yeah you sound just like me, it doesn't seem to work for my hair either. But so many others have had success with it, so I figured it would be worth the try if you haven't used it.

I need to moisturize often bc my hair gets really dry, so I would suggest rebraiding every two weeks or so. Bc if you moisturize often and leave the braids in for a month you'll experience matting and hair loss like I did. Also a really great DC that I recently fell in love with is Aussies deeep 3 minute miracle treatment. The immediate moisture it gives is awesome.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

thanks hon, i was wondering can we moisturize our hair before each wash? i thin i will leave them in for 4 weeks i have not experiences matting, but i know i know i get dryness.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



pureebony said:


> hhhhmmmm ok so how do i solve this?


I may be wrong but didn't you have a thread about this same issue? You have hard water where you are from. No product(s) will do much if your water isn't up to par. Try getting a water filter to shampoo/condition your hair with. Also, if your leave ins cause you to mix in water, use the filtered water as well. HHJ


----------



## bklynLadee (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Checking in! 

Here are my new updates/challenges/struggles
Basically-when I take out my braids my hair feels wonderful. Nice, soft, well moisturized-happy hair.
I clarify my hair and my hair feels Ok. So I add a lil conditioner to bring it back to life. I do Aphogee and my hair feels stronger-but it feels kinda weird like straw? I know that means protein overload but this is after using a moisturizing conditioner and deep condish. It still feels stringy and straw like?  
I tried to add a henna after the aphogee (the day after apogee 2 step)-same feeling.
I stopped using my mineral oil based sealent-and its okay. It just doesn’t feel GREAT ya know? Like it usually does.
I’m starting to think its the Aussie deeep conditioner. I just have not found a condish as good as that except suave humectant and I dont wanna use it because-its a humectant and its winter time. 
This time I DC with condish+BS+ACV because its supposed to be moisturizing. I then followed my reggie with the aussie and my shea butter mix (50%shea 50% evoo). I had to lightly blow dry my hair because it was snagging too much while wet.
Hopefully these changes will help.
HHG ladies


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Part of my beehive came undone so I took it down.  I'm going to leave my hair out til next weekend and then braid it up again.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

UPDATE:

I took my December cornrows down right before Christmas, and wore my hair out for 2 weeks (a new record for me lol). Was definitely ready to braid my hair back up. Did that last night.

I was near the end of my tub of Lustrasilk Mango Shea Butter DC, so I had to mix up some leftovers. I mixed the Lustrasilk, SheaMoisture Mask DC, a lil VO5 MM, WGO and castor oil. Applied it to freshly washed and detangled hair, and seal with shea butter.

I'm very happy with my progress. My hair is CBL stretched (in the back at least), and I still have the grand goal of reaching APL by my nappiversary (May 31/June 1). I was about 3.5" away as of a couple of weeks ago. The December pic in my siggy was taken when I removed my 3rd set of cornrows right before Christmas.

I've attached a couple of pics of how I braid my hair. I think this style is a keeper cuz it allows me to keep all of my ends tucked and protected, which is what I prefer. It also allows me to easily remove the front braid in case I want to blend the front of my hair with the wig.

I'm now on the lookout for *affordably priced" kinky curly wigs. Anyone have suggestions? I have "LaJay", "Tammy" & "Evony", but as much as I love them, I'm getting a little bored lol. Maybe I'll try a LF if I can find one that's affordable. Suggestions please???? lol. Thx.


----------



## GloriousPraise (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi ladies,

I've been "unofficially" participating in this challenge since early December . I wanted to try it out to see if I could cope with wearing a wig for an extended amount of time.  Plus, I had a bunch of airline travel during the holidays, and wanted to make sure I could get through airport security without any problems. So far, so good.  I got a wig that didn't have metal...so no airport security trauma.  Just wanted to come out of lurk mode, and join in the fun.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Good news! Took out my cornrows after wearing them for two weeks and there was no matting!!! Yay! I must admit, I DID moisturize and seal every night (hard habit to break).  I'll definitely try not to do it this time, but I think I may keep the braids in for only one week, seeing how my hair gets super dry (don't want to cause breakage). Oh yeh my hair was super soft when I took out the braids compare to last time, which was a dry brittle hot mess! Looking forward to retaining lots of length with this method


----------



## chickle (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Lovely updates and progress ladies!


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



GloriousPraise said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been "unofficially" participating in this challenge since early December . I wanted to try it out to see if I could cope with wearing a wig for an extended amount of time.  Plus, I had a bunch of airline travel during the holidays, and wanted to make sure* I could get through airport security without any problems. So far, so good.  I got a wig that didn't have metal...so no airport security trauma:nono*:.  Just wanted to come out of lurk mode, and join in the fun.



Do they make you take off your wig in security????


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 8, 2011)

MrsHouston said:


> Do they make you take off your wig in security????



I had to go thru security at the airport I didn't have to take my wig off thank God!!! 


Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## apinkdiva (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just wanted to provide you ladies with an update. I braided my hair in beehive cornrow on Nov 7. and unbraided my hair on December 30. While my hair was braided I washed my hair  a couple of times, sprayed my hair with braid spray and also applied castor oil. After taking my hair down, I experienced a lot of matting  (took my mom 1 1/2  to detanlge my hair) but despite the matting I was able to retain growth. When I started I was tipping APL and now I can say I am BSL.  Right now I am on my second set of beehive cornrows and this time I plan on keeping them between 4-6 weeks but no more than 6 weeks. I figure washing my hair might have contributed to the matting and possibly the castor oil.  Ladies any suggestions on keeping the matting at bay.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'll be honest, I've yet to have my hair braided to stay for more than 2 weeks. Been rocking 5-8 'ceelie' braids for 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I have been following the challenge diligently! I have moved on from my Yasmine wig onto Tammy... Amazing... best wig EVER






I also bought a tangle teezer, although my hair is in braids I'll use it when I take them down in another week!


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jan 8, 2011)

EMJazzy said:


> I had to go thru security at the airport I didn't have to take my wig off thank God!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App



Lmao omg I never even thought about this! That would be too embarrassing lol Note to self: next time when I go flying, skip the Bobby pins and hold that bad boy down with a baseball cap!


----------



## kbragg (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey ladies still here! Had my little boy on 12/20! I took down my crochet braids yesterday so I made it 5 weeks. No matting and take down was easy. This time I'm wigging it and like many of you have discovered "Tammy" Mr Antiwig himself my DH even likes it. I wear it as a half wig and rather than leaving any hair out or wearing it as a full cap I cover the front with a head band:


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm definitely purchasing a half wig today. I can't take it. Everyone looks so good!!!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

bumping up for smccrain


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Just checking in.  I wont take this set down until the end of the month and then its a protein rx and back up it goes.  

Keep up the good work ladies!


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've been wearing my hair out for about a week and a half and taking a break from the wig.  it's nice and all (even though I need to do something more exciting w/ my hair than wear a bun)  but umm, I'm ready to braid this mess back up and slap a wig on.  it's cold w/o it!


----------



## kbragg (Jan 10, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> I've been wearing my hair out for about a week and a half and taking a break from the wig.  it's nice and all (even though I need to do something more exciting w/ my hair than wear a bun)  but umm, I'm ready to braid this mess back up and slap a wig on.  it's cold w/o it!



Its been pretty cold here the last couple of days and raining/snowing and I commented to DD that my wig doubles as a hat Now she wants a wig LOL! I think 12 is a little young for all that


----------



## mscurly (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm wiggin it for the winter lol. I just wear my half wigs when I go out in public and keep my hair in 8 braids underneath. I wash/cowash once a week, dt twice a week, and moisture & seal every day. I've been doing this for almost two months now and I am already seeing progess.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^Welcome mscurly!  Do you measure or otherwise track your growth?  How much progress have you seen?


----------



## mscurly (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thanks bride! 

I have been a long time lurcker on this board (almost 3 years to be exact). Finally decided to create a profile. I will work on my profile and post pics soon.

I'm natural streched my hair is a lil past BSL. My goal is WSL when straight because my shrinkage is ridic. In its natural state my hair barely touches my shoulder. 

Since I been wiggin I would say my hair is now past bsl still a ways to go b4 wsl


----------



## Poutchi (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey Ladies, 
Happy New year to y'all!!! May this year be our goal reaching year. Amen. 
I have not been very good at doing the DMM since I took off my crochet braids and I am wearing kinky twists now. I am wondering if I can still do it on kinky twists. Can anyone give me some insight?


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

You sound like a girl after my own heart lol.  I also get ALOT of shrinkage....even though my hair now is CBL stretched, in it's shrunken state it looks almost like my starting pic lol. I used to get down about it, but I'm starting to realize it's a blessing for us


----------



## mscurly (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm learning to embrace the shrinkage too. 

My goal is to grow my hair long enough to atleast apl in its natural state.
It's hard to tell I have real length unless I blow it out. Then when I do people are like wow your hair is really long.

Looking at your siggy your growth rate is awesome, your hair grows fast.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



kbragg said:


> Hey ladies still here! *Had my little boy on 12/20!* I took down my crochet braids yesterday so I made it 5 weeks. No matting and take down was easy. This time I'm wigging it and like many of you have discovered "Tammy" Mr Antiwig himself my DH even likes it. I wear it as a half wig and rather than leaving any hair out or wearing it as a full cap I cover the front with a head band:


Congradulations on your baby boy!!!


----------



## kbragg (Jan 13, 2011)

luvmesumhair said:


> Congradulations on your baby boy!!!



Thanks!!!

So I did the beehive and hubby hates it lol. Says I look a little "Set It Off"-ish I'll only be keeping this in for 2 weeks instead of longer and will do a different cornow style at that point...


----------



## Newtogrow (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I started wearing my wigs mid Oct until the present.
The pic in the gray is Oct 3 the pink shirt is Dec. Posting to document .
Hmmm, do you see any difference?


----------



## manter26 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I would like to informally join this challenge. I want to keep my hair in wigs until the summer wedding I will attend.

What is your PS of choice? *Wigs, beehive braids underneath with edges out; scarf or doorag when at home*
Are you natural or relaxed? *natural*
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?* ion effective treatment. I have very fine hair so I'm using protein DC's instead of moisture*
What are you using to seal before braiding? *spray oils (tea tree, argan natural 7, or fantasia pm oil)*
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? *since  my hair is fine i'm airdrying then braiding, it's too fragile when wet*
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? *aussie hair insurance, or avocado mist & water mixture or green tea spray for protein...same sealants as above*
How often will you wash? What method? What products? *wash when needed with HE, cowash with aussie weekly*
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? *aphoghee 2 step or ion reconstructor between braids*
What else might you add to reach your goals?* maybe sulphur or castor oil*

Starting pic from last month


----------



## GloriousPraise (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MrsHouston said:


> Do they make you take off your wig in security????


 
Sorry, I didn't see your question.

I had heard conflicting stories on this. During the holidays, I went through Chicago Ohare, Cleveland, DC, and Los Angeles airports all with no problems. However, I had no metal combs in my wig and no metal hair pins. Before going thru security I had removed all but two hair pins (one in front, one in back). In the security line, I removed those two. I put the hair pins in my purse and once I made it through security, I went immediately to the rest room and put all the pins back in. 

I talked to one of the TSA folks and asked her if people were required to remove wigs. She said not usually. If you walk through the scanner with no problems, it's not an issue. If, however you set off the scanner, TSA will pat you down just as they do any other passenger, in addition, they may pat your wig--just enough to explain why you're head is beeping (e.g. metal pins, clips, etc). In addition, you can request a private screening (go to a private room where you can remove the wig). 

I also had a trip to Peru. Sorry, but I was not taking any chances on being featured on an episode of "Locked Up Abroad" because of a wig "situation". So I had my hair braided into a nice bun and left the wig at home. However, my bun had maybe 25 METAL hair pins...this didn't occur to me until I was trying to leave the country. But thanks be to God, no alarms were was set off.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



PoisedNPolished said:


> I have been following the challenge diligently! I have moved on from my Yasmine wig onto Tammy... Amazing... best wig EVER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Im feeling tammy... she is cute! what brand is that?


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

hey guys! question, do you wear a wig cap??  i am having trouble with this. when i have a wig cap on it either gives me a headache, or i am constantly pulling on the wig because the cap is sliding back (i stitched a piece of satin in the cap because it was cotton i think) these past of couple of day i just let the wig cap go.  but i am nervous if not wearing a wig cap will damage my hair.  i make sure to moisturize my edges every morning with mango butter and seal with coconut oil to help with the friction of the wig around my edges.  my hair is currently in about 8 braids going to the back and i tucked my ends up and bobby pinned them down. i take the ends down every 2 days to moisturize them.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi Ladies,
I am doing well and keeping up with the challenge. I was feeling a little down because my mom went on a rant about my hair and just yelled ignorant things forever. First she said that its silly for me to wear a wig because I need to enjoy my hair. They she said I put mud in my hair (henna lol) and thats why I have alopecia  even though wehave discussed many times my bald spot because caused by medical issues and stress. She just kept going on and on it brought me to tears. I really don't understand why she can't be supportive my my hair journey.

The ironic thing is that she mistreated her hair so bad that she has done irreversible damage.  I don't even what to describe what her scalp looks like. This is why I ignore any hair advice she gives me.

Anyway, I am trying to keep positive vibes for the sake of my hair. Can't wait to get to the 6 month mark!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 14, 2011)

Taleah2009 said:


> hey guys! question, do you wear a wig cap??  i am having trouble with this. when i have a wig cap on it either gives me a headache, or i am constantly pulling on the wig because the cap is sliding back (i stitched a piece of satin in the cap because it was cotton i think) these past of couple of day i just let the wig cap go.  but i am nervous if not wearing a wig cap will damage my hair.  i make sure to moisturize my edges every morning with mango butter and seal with coconut oil to help with the friction of the wig around my edges.  my hair is currently in about 8 braids going to the back and i tucked my ends up and bobby pinned them down. i take the ends down every 2 days to moisturize them.



I don't wear a wig cap either and my hair is doing fine. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 14, 2011)

cutiebe2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am doing well and keeping up with the challenge. I was feeling a little down because my mom went on a rant about my hair and just yelled ignorant things forever. First she said that its silly for me to wear a wig because I need to enjoy my hair. They she said I put mud in my hair (henna lol) and thats why I have alopecia  even though wehave discussed many times my bald spot because caused by medical issues and stress. She just kept going on and on it brought me to tears. I really don't understand why she can't be supportive my my hair journey.
> 
> The ironic thing is that she mistreated her hair so bad that she has done irreversible damage.  I don't even what to describe what her scalp looks like. This is why I ignore any hair advice she gives me.
> ...



We got your back! HHG!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Taleah2009 said:


> Im feeling tammy... she is cute! what brand is that?


 

It's by Outre... I really want about 3 more of these... although the ONE is holding up so nice... If I go to the hairstore this weekend... i'm going to at least get ONE


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi all I am still in my wig but my hair is feeling a little dry so I think I am about to do a serious deep conditioning session.


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I have been doing something similar to this since december, using lacefront (italian yaky- died it black) but not full lace wig. I have just been using clip with lace no glue so far, may be I should try glue with this not sure. I have just purchased another lacefront awaiting delivery, I cornrow every week, I just take down one by one moisturise and rebraid I wash every 2wks and do light protein with moisture every 2 weeks.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Jan 15, 2011)

cutiebe2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am doing well and keeping up with the challenge. I was feeling a little down because my mom went on a rant about my hair and just yelled ignorant things forever. First she said that its silly for me to wear a wig because I need to enjoy my hair. They she said I put mud in my hair (henna lol) and thats why I have alopecia  even though wehave discussed many times my bald spot because caused by medical issues and stress. She just kept going on and on it brought me to tears. I really don't understand why she can't be supportive my my hair journey.
> 
> The ironic thing is that she mistreated her hair so bad that she has done irreversible damage.  I don't even what to describe what her scalp looks like. This is why I ignore any hair advice she gives me.
> ...



Awwww ::hugs:: my mom always yells at me for doing so many things to my hair and for being a PJ. Yet she also has alopecia on both sides of her hair and is desperate to grow it back, so shes always using every new thing I buy lol. Ignore the hate and just keep pushing forward on your journey, you have tons of support on this board! When your hair is completely healthy (because I have faith that all alopecia is curable) and your hairs down to your butt, you can swang it in her face and it'll all be worth the struggle lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies I think I'm gonna have to bow out of this challenge. I haven't been able to keep up with the reggie due to lack of hairstylist. She has been MIA for months now so I haven't had any cornrows done in a while. It's been primarily Celie braids that look a hot mess lol. Good luck ladies and HHJ!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am officially APL!!!! I am sooo excited! I took my braids down to wash and deep condition and I decided to stretch and see where I'm at.  





Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Congrats EMJazzy!! I'm really happy for you. APL is my next goal....thanks for the inspiration


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 15, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Congrats EMJazzy!! I'm really happy for you. APL is my next goal....thanks for the inspiration



Thank you!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



MsEveMarie said:


> Yeah you sound just like me, it doesn't seem to work for my hair either. But so many others have had success with it, so I figured it would be worth the try if you haven't used it.
> 
> I need to moisturize often bc my hair gets really dry, so I would suggest rebraiding every two weeks or so. Bc if you moisturize often and leave the braids in for a month you'll experience matting and hair loss like I did. Also a really great DC that I recently fell in love with is Aussies deeep 3 minute miracle treatment. The immediate moisture it gives is awesome.



Moisturizing too often causes matting. When you lift your hair's cuticle all the time and let it air dry you are begging for matting.



pureebony said:


> thanks hon, i was wondering can we moisturize our hair before each wash? i thin i will leave them in for 4 weeks i have not experiences matting, but i know i know i get dryness.



I DC before each wash.



MsEveMarie said:


> Good news! Took out my cornrows after wearing them for two weeks and there was no matting!!! Yay! I must admit, I DID moisturize and seal every night (hard habit to break).  I'll definitely try not to do it this time, but I think I may keep the braids in for only one week, seeing how my hair gets super dry (don't want to cause breakage). Oh yeh my hair was super soft when I took out the braids compare to last time, which was a dry brittle hot mess! Looking forward to retaining lots of length with this method



It's great you are trying to break the constant moisturizing habit. Your hair shouldn't need so much moisture. If it does, you should be DCing more instead of using leave-ins or cowashing so much. Sometimes constant dryness means you have either hard water, need to clarify, or you have a porosity issue.



apinkdiva said:


> I just wanted to provide you ladies with an update. I braided my hair in beehive cornrow on Nov 7. and unbraided my hair on December 30. While my hair was braided I washed my hair  a couple of times, sprayed my hair with braid spray and also applied castor oil. After taking my hair down, I experienced a lot of matting  (took my mom 1 1/2  to detanlge my hair) but despite the matting I was able to retain growth. When I started I was tipping APL and now I can say I am BSL.  Right now I am on my second set of beehive cornrows and this time I plan on keeping them between 4-6 weeks but no more than 6 weeks. I figure washing my hair might have contributed to the matting and possibly the castor oil.  Ladies any suggestions on keeping the matting at bay.



Sorry to hear about the matting. Next cycle you should keep the braids in for less time and moisturize less. Congrats on BSL!



mscurly said:


> I'm wiggin it for the winter lol. I just wear my half wigs when I go out in public and keep my hair in 8 braids underneath. I wash/cowash once a week, dt twice a week, and moisture & seal every day. I've been doing this for almost two months now and I am already seeing progess.



MsCurly I'm glad you are seeing progress but honestly that is too much wetting. You might cause matting.



Poutchi said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Happy New year to y'all!!! May this year be our goal reaching year. Amen.
> I have not been very good at doing the DMM since I took off my crochet braids and I am wearing kinky twists now. I am wondering if I can still do it on kinky twists. Can anyone give me some insight?



The kinky twist hair is very drying for your real hair. You should DMM while you put them in, and you should also spray the length of the kinky hair with the moisturizing mix as you install them.



Taleah2009 said:


> hey guys! question, do you wear a wig cap??  i am having trouble with this. when i have a wig cap on it either gives me a headache, or i am constantly pulling on the wig because the cap is sliding back (i stitched a piece of satin in the cap because it was cotton i think) these past of couple of day i just let the wig cap go.  but i am nervous if not wearing a wig cap will damage my hair.  i make sure to moisturize my edges every morning with mango butter and seal with coconut oil to help with the friction of the wig around my edges.  my hair is currently in about 8 braids going to the back and i tucked my ends up and bobby pinned them down. i take the ends down every 2 days to moisturize them.



I use a men's black satin wave cap as a wig cap. Everything is sliding back because of your moisturizing your edges so much. Try to cut back on that. If you put a tiny cornrow in the place where you want your wig edge to stay, it will help your wig to stay on. Don't forget to use plenty of pins, too.



cutiebe2 said:


> The ironic thing is that she mistreated her hair so bad that she has done irreversible damage.  I don't even what to describe what her scalp looks like. This is why I ignore any hair advice she gives me.
> 
> Anyway, I am trying to keep positive vibes for the sake of my hair. Can't wait to get to the 6 month mark!



Honey,  I'm so sorry. Try applying aloe vera gel and tea tree oil on the weak balding spots, I hope it helps. I think your mother is jealous. When she brings up hair, maybe you can just change the subject quickly before she gets going. 



NikkiQ said:


> Ladies I think I'm gonna have to bow out of this challenge. I haven't been able to keep up with the reggie due to lack of hairstylist. She has been MIA for months now so I haven't had any cornrows done in a while. It's been primarily Celie braids that look a hot mess lol. Good luck ladies and HHJ!



This is the perfect opportunity for you to learn how to do it yourself!



EMJazzy said:


> I am officially APL!!!! I am sooo excited! I took my braids down to wash and deep condition and I decided to stretch and see where I'm at.



 Congrats!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 15, 2011)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Congrats!




Thank YOU for sharing your regimen with us!!!!! 



Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Congrats EM!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 15, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> Congrats EM!!!



Thank you!! 


Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

YAYYYYYYYYYY way to grow ladies!!!


----------



## mscurly (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

@pinkdiva- sorry to hear that happened maybe it was the fact you left your hair in those cornrows

@ladypaniolo- I take my hair out of the braids when I moisturize, dt, and wash. Once I get all products through my hair then I rebraid. I think its important to note that my hair is only in 8 braids which I take down nearly everyday. It may seem like alot of manipulation but my hair actually seems to like this routine. The back of my hair is MBL just waiting on the front to catch up.


----------



## MrsHouston (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

my update:  I havent' done anything in the last 5 days b/c I've been on vacation celebrating my birthday. Now I'm back on track.  I'm between week 2 and 3 with my braids under my wig.  I even convinced my BFF to wear halfwigs too.  I won't be washing my hair b/c I really don't see the need anymore.  I will just clean my scalp with alcohol free witch hazel once a week, spray a couple of times a week with Bee mine spray, then take down every 4 weeks.  I will also use my steamer everytime I wash my front leave out hair (I wear half wigs).  I think this plan will work best for my busy schedule.


----------



## mscurly (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Question: You ladies who don't wash your hair for weeks at a time. Does your scalp itch and get flaky? Even if you moisturize, I cant do that with my hair. If I go longer than a week without washing it gets oily and gross.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

It's been a week and I'm out of this challenge already.  My main issue is looking for my wigs every morning. I guess I take it off and throw it down somewhere...bad habit, I know. I just can't spend 5 mins looking for my keys and an extra 10-15 mins searching for my hair.  I basically baggying every night with my leave in and oils, so I'm hoping this has a similar effect. I'm not using a DC as a leave in because I want to avoid having visible residue on hair. I plan on bunning or braid outs during the day.


----------



## TiZi (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Are any of you not wetting your hair when putting the braids in? I dont braid my own hair, and braiding wet hair is a no no for my braider. So I want to find away to still incorporate this method into my regime. Thank you !


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Ms.Wilson said:


> Are any of you not wetting your hair when putting the braids in? I dont braid my own hair, and braiding wet hair is a no no for my braider. So I want to find away to still incorporate this method into my regime. Thank you !


I personally do not braid my hair when wet. I don't even comb it when wet!!! I let it air dry about 80% THEN I attempt to braid it. After braiding it, I smother the braid (not the scalp) with a thick conditioner and seal with a heavy grease. HTH 



NikkiQ said:


> Ladies I think I'm gonna have to bow out of this challenge. I haven't been able to keep up with the reggie due to lack of hairstylist. She has been MIA for months now so I haven't had any cornrows done in a while. It's been primarily Celie braids that look a hot mess lol. Good luck ladies and HHJ!


NikkiQ, I do not know how to braid in a circle myself. I just braid the front crown going back and the back I put into about 6 box braids and pin everything up together. I do not worry so much about what my braids under my LF is looking like for the next 3 to 5 weeks. No one is seeing them but me (and my DH) But he has no problem them them. I keep a scarf on while I am in the the house. 

Do you also wear your braids out of the house where ppl can see them as well? Is that why you are concerned about how they look? If not, I would not worry about it.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



NikkiQ said:


> Ladies I think I'm gonna have to bow out of this challenge. I haven't been able to keep up with the reggie due to lack of hairstylist. She has been MIA for months now so I haven't had any cornrows done in a while. It's been primarily Celie braids that look a hot mess lol. Good luck ladies and HHJ!


 

Have you tried flat twisting?  I can't cornrow to sav emy life, but I do a fairly decent job at flat twisting my hair in a beehive.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ladies, what is your proceedures when you are doing your hard core protein?  Are you doing it while still in your braids?  Then what do you do afterwards?  Rinse out the protein (while in braids) and then add your DDM?

What are your steps.  Thank you.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



luvmesumhair said:


> Ladies, what is your proceedures when you are doing your hard core protein? Are you doing it while still in your braids? Then what do you do afterwards? Rinse out the protein (while in braids) and then add your DDM?
> 
> What are your steps. Thank you.


 

I did my Aphogee 2 step on loose hair ( I would be afraid to do it on braided hair)

I shampoo
Aphogee
rinse out 
DC


I dont do the DMM until I'm braiding my hair which might be hours later or even the next day.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This would be great for me since I wear half wigs anyway. I just dont think my braids can hold up during washing, I am a newbie with braiding.

Do you ladies braid the hair while damp or do you wait until the conditioner has dried into the hair from DMM? I know my fine texlaxed hair can't really handle damp braiding when I tried a while back.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



mzsophisticated26 said:


> This would be great for me since I wear half wigs anyway. I just dont think my braids can hold up during washing, I am a newbie with braiding.
> 
> Do you ladies braid the hair while damp or do you wait until the conditioner has dried into the hair from DMM? I know *my fine texlaxed hair can't really handle damp braiding* when I tried a while back.


Mines can't handle it either.  So I wait until my hair is 80-90% dry, detangle THEN section, apply DDM and braid then seal.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Are any of you experiencing itching? The parts of my braids itch (the intching goes on and off) and I can't understand it. I shampooed the parts a few days ago which helped a bit but I don't know what was irritating my scalp. Maybe I should moisturize more? I just DC once a week and they apply a tiny bit of moisturizer once a week. And I wear a wrap more than wigs (im in college so its easier)


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

bump!!!...........


----------



## ms.mimi (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I haven't posted often but I'm still trucking right along with this regi. I absolutely love it! So easy for my busy lifestyle. Anywho, I took my braids down and DMM on Dec.14 (no Apoghee) and again Jan.29 (w/Apoghee treatment)  I'm about an inch pass APL. My hair is really growing but the thing that is driving me crazy is the lead hair thing. I was like 'What the @#%$!!!!!' I thought my ends were breaking off and didn't understand why, until I read this thread.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ssion/498690-thin-ends-lead-hairs-update.html 
I should have known you ladies would know what was going on. I was ready to chop off about 4 inches! I think I'm going to trim the ends about a half inch to maybe a full inch and just wait it out since I don't plan on wearing it down until May or September.
I haven't really kept up with my vitamins like I should have. _*But this session that is going to change. *_I think my hair is not as thick and full as it was just 5-8 years ago. I'm pre-menopausal and that may have something to do with it. Sooo, I really need to step it up with the supplements and vitamins.
Last session I wore London Girl. This session I'm wearing Arcadia Girl again in 1B. Well, that's it for now


----------



## ms.mimi (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



cutiebe2 said:


> Are any of you experiencing itching? The parts of my braids itch (the intching goes on and off) and I can't understand it. I shampooed the parts a few days ago which helped a bit but I don't know what was irritating my scalp. Maybe I should moisturize more? I just DC once a week and they apply a tiny bit of moisturizer once a week. And I wear a wrap more than wigs (im in college so its easier)


No itching over here. I braid my own hair and  I don't pull or braid tight. Many years ago when I allowed others to touch my hair, I would have the itches from pro braiders. However, the braids were kinda tight. Not hair lost tight but tighter than what I do. hmmm ....maybe you want to ask in the braids thread or search the board, I'm sure someone has experienced this.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Finally put my flat twisted beehive back in (I've been procrastinating).

Hopefully it will last the full 2 weeks, maybe we can go to 3


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ms.mimi said:


> No itching over here. I braid my own hair and  I don't pull or braid tight. Many years ago when I allowed others to touch my hair, I would have the itches from pro braiders. However, the braids were kinda tight. Not hair lost tight but tighter than what I do. hmmm ....maybe you want to ask in the braids thread or search the board, I'm sure someone has experienced this.


I braid my own hair as well and it was not tight at all. Unfortunately I think I have eczema I've been itching a ton in my ear and on the crown of my head, which is the same exact places I used to itch when I had it bad as a child. I've been using shea butter on my skin so I guess that kept it at bay. I plan on doing a light sugar/EVOO scrub to get some flakes off and then just moisturizing like crazy on that spot.

I took down my hair today and was surprised at how moisturized it was. I had no matting at all! I am putting in some oil now and will leave that in until I can detangle, wahs, condition, and braid again.

In terms of growth, I trimmed a bit right before I braided so it looks like I just grew that back. Two weeks ago I really started on my vit regimen and started back with my morning egglet shake, so I am hoping Feb. will bring me lots of growth

HHG Ladies!!!


----------



## ms.mimi (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Yep, sounds like eczema to me as well. My son has eczema also. Hubby is going to take him to get a haircut tomorrow. I dread his haircuts because the barbers always pull hubby to the side and mention his scalp and how he needs this or that dandruff shampoo which does nothing to remedy his condition.
He's allergic to tree nuts so I can't use anything like shea, or coconut on his scalp. But your mixture of sugar and evoo might work. I'm going to try it out on his scalp before he goes. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I don't know if it works or not - eczema runs in my family, but seems to skip every other generation. My oldest son used to have it bad as a child but is 14 now & appears to have outgrown it - don't ask me how.

I don't know if it's true or not but I've read somewhere & heard people say that Crisco is great for eczema. Also, I don't know if you subscribe to holistic health but my herb lady says that eczema usually stems from an overgrowth of yeast in the body - so things like diet & detoxing could also help.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ms.mimi said:


> Yep, sounds like eczema to me as well. My son has eczema also. Hubby is going to take him to get a haircut tomorrow. I dread his haircuts because the barbers always pull hubby to the side and mention his scalp and how he needs this or that dandruff shampoo which does nothing to remedy his condition.
> He's allergic to tree nuts so I can't use anything like shea, or coconut on his scalp. But your mixture of sugar and evoo might work. I'm going to try it out on his scalp before he goes. I'll let you know how it works.


How old is your son? Time was the best medicine for my eczema. I went bald from it when I was 2 so I had it realy bad as a child but every year it gets better. Thick lotion works well too..like Eurcerin (sp?)


nakialovesshoes said:


> I don't know if it works or not - eczema runs in my family, but seems to skip every other generation. My oldest son used to have it bad as a child but is 14 now & appears to have outgrown it - don't ask me how.
> 
> I don't know if it's true or not but I've read somewhere & heard people say that Crisco is great for eczema. Also, I don't know if you subscribe to holistic health but my herb lady says that eczema usually stems from an overgrowth of yeast in the body - so things like diet & detoxing could also help.


That would make sense since I have been having some yeast issues I've been going hard with probiotics so ill research more about this.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just got my braids back today and I am still trucking along.  This is working well with the the Hairfinity Challenge as well as the Sulfur challenge.

keep it up ladies.


----------



## ScarletPhoenix (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been following this method regularly and I have to say my hair feels great! I use it faithfully


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## smwrigh3 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Sooooo I think I am going to shampoo my braids and DC every 2 weeks and cowash on the other weeks... I dont see any benefit of shampooing every week.

fyi: my shampoo and DC are diluted with Aloe Vera juice.


----------



## Spiffy (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What is your PS of choice? Beehive flat twists

Are you natural or relaxed? transitioning to natural

What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? Hydratherma Moisture Boosting Deep Conditioning Treatment/Shea Moisture/SheScentIt

What are you using to seal before braiding? Castor Oil/Vaseline

sheba1 What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? I don't understand this part. Are supposed to add DC to our hair again in between washes while we're still in our PS as well? If so, how often should we re-apply the DC from each fresh install?

How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? African Royale Braid Spray/Infusium-23

How often will you wash? once a week 

What method? condition wash 
What products? Suave
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? Aphogee
and how often? every 6 weeks
What else might you add to reach your goals? Nothing

Can someone point me to a reputable online dealer to purchase the Tammy wig?


----------



## joy6899 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

does anyone leave their edges out when wearing wigs? my edges are growing back in and im afraid my edges will lose progress if i braid them(i dont braid tight, but i dont want to risk it) 

i want to have my wig behind my hairline so the lace on the LF wont stress my edges. even though i alternate between a satin scarf, bandage method w/a silk ribbon on my hairline, silk scarf on my hairline...

im scared to risk it


----------



## starofsouth (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ok, I took a wig break for the holidays so I could show off my hair, but I've been back braiding and wigging it for the last two weeks, so I'm back on the bandwagon.  I noticed a lot of people are having issues with matting, and I did, as well, the first time that I took my hair down. I understand that we shouldn't be washing/dcing or cowashing more than once a week. But how often should we be using a moisturizing spray during maintenance? And am I understanding that we should not seal our braids again after the initial DMM? I really just need more understanding of the weekly maintanence.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

So I just joined this challenge and I braided my hair down in one small braid from ear to ear and then 9 cornrows in the back. I can't braid in a circle. I used KeraCare humecto,sealed with Organix coconut milk serum and Argan oil. I plan to moisturized every other day with a mix of Elasta Qp h-two spray, aloe vera gel and a tiny bit of hot six oil. I hope my braids can hold up to the weekly washes, I want to keep them in 4wks because I will be 12 wks post texlax then.

What is your PS of choice? *Half wigs, lacefront wigs
*Are you natural or relaxed?* I am texlaxed
*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method? *KeraCare Humecto, Elasta QP DPR-11, or Silk Elements luxury moisturizing cond
*What are you using to seal before braiding? *Organix coconut milk anti breakage serum, Argan Oil or Hot six oil
*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? *I will freshly poo my hair before braiding and DMM
*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? *I will try to moisturize and seal every other day with a mixture of Elasta QP h-two spray, Aloe vera gel and Hot six oil
*How often will you wash? What method? What products? *I will wash my hair weekly with Elasta QP creme conditioning or Joico Body luxe while in the braids. Mild protein with Aphoghee 2 min recontructor and DC with Joico Body Luxe, KeraCare humecto
*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? *I have not decided since I have never done a Hard protein. I am leaning towards Aphoghee two step or Duo tex
*What else might you add to reach your goals?


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



joy6899 said:


> does anyone leave their edges out when wearing wigs? my edges are growing back in and im afraid my edges will lose progress if i braid them(i dont braid tight, but i dont want to risk it)
> 
> i want to have my wig behind my hairline so the lace on the LF wont stress my edges. even though i alternate between a satin scarf, bandage method w/a silk ribbon on my hairline, silk scarf on my hairline...
> 
> im scared to risk it



I leave my edges out, but flat twist them and tuck them behind my ear to keep them protected


----------



## Spiffy (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^I'm doing the same thing with my edges because they're too fine to braid.


----------



## joy6899 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

i feel weird, like i need to wash my hair. ive only had this in for 3 days. my head itchs a little sometimes, but not to crazy. my hair does feel soft though


----------



## Nixx22jam (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Count me in please.



What is your PS of choice? * Wigs and lace fronts*
Are you natural or relaxed?* Natural*
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?*Motions moisture plus, CON moisture active deep conditioning treatment. (Im trying to use up my stash)*
What are you using to seal before braiding?*EVOO, EVCO JBCO*
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?*Water or my juice mix*
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? *Water or my juice mix*
How often will you wash? What method? What products?*Alternate between co washing and shampoo washing using HEHH Elasta qp creme conditioning shampoo*
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?*I plan on using Dabur Vatika egg protein deep conditioning hair mask every 4-6 weeks. (IS THIS A HARD PROTEIN HAS ANYBODY USED IT??)*
What else might you add to reach your goals? * Multi vitamin& no heat oiling my scalp with castor oil*


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Eczema Topic:

I don't have it but I have learned a lot about it.  Make sure to take fish oil.  Also, it does come and go.  Usually people have it as a child, then it goes away and shows up again sometime during adulthood.  This info. is per my child's peditrician.  My husband had it when he was little and during high school, college and early adulthood nothing.  When he got in his 30's it showed up again.  My baby-baby has it (I have two 1 yr old and 3yrs old).  My other baby doesn't and I've never had it either.




nakialovesshoes said:


> I don't know if it works or not - eczema runs in my family, but seems to skip every other generation. My oldest son used to have it bad as a child but is 14 now & appears to have outgrown it - don't ask me how.
> 
> I don't know if it's true or not but I've read somewhere & heard people say that Crisco is great for eczema. Also, I don't know if you subscribe to holistic health but my herb lady says that eczema usually stems from an overgrowth of yeast in the body - so things like diet & detoxing could also help.


----------



## MrsHouston (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



joy6899 said:


> does anyone leave their edges out when wearing wigs? my edges are growing back in and im afraid my edges will lose progress if i braid them(i dont braid tight, but i dont want to risk it)
> 
> i want to have my wig behind my hairline so the lace on the LF wont stress my edges. even though i alternate between a satin scarf, bandage method w/a silk ribbon on my hairline, silk scarf on my hairline...
> 
> im scared to risk it



I've worn a lacefront behind my hairline before I just used a edge control product (pomade) to lay the edges down "over the little bit of lace that was left.  It worked for me, but I have a prefence for halfwigs.  

I'm on week 3.  This year I'm only wearing my braids under my wigs for 4 week intervals.  I have also fallen in love with Motown halfwigs.  They are the truth!.  I'm wearing a long straight one that was originally waist length, but I cut to MBL.


----------



## Nixx22jam (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

BUMP!!!! Can I use yoghurt as my hard protein? maybe mixed with coconut milk?


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

my po' lil cornrows barely held up for the 2nd week of washing. I really need to find a good braider. They are sooo loose, I am determined to keep these in until 2nd wk of March so I can texlax at 12wks


----------



## Nixx22jam (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

bump bump bump


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

@Nixx22jam- I've heard from some of the other ladies that eggs and yogurt are considered "harder" protein treatments. I've done a protein treatment using eggs and yogurt before....I'm terrified of trying the aphogee 2 step on my hair (I just use the 2 minute reconstuctor), but the eggs and yogurt didn't cause any damage. My hair actually felt pretty strong afterwards (although it took longer to get that "soft" feeling back, even after a couple of moisturizing DCs). I think you should be fine...maybe mix a little moisturizing condish in the mix for the first time just to be safe?

HTH


----------



## smwrigh3 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am still going strong! I like this challenge! its so easy I forgot that I am in it! Took my braids out Tuesday after 5 weeks....washed, DDM  then air dried in plaits. Tonight I moisturized my hair and hopefully it will be braided up by this weekend if my braider is available!


----------



## fancypants007 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



smwrigh3 said:


> I am still going strong! I like this challenge! its so easy I forgot that I am in it! Took my braids out Tuesday after 5 weeks....washed, DDM  then air dried in plaits. Tonight I moisturized my hair and hopefully it will be braided up by this weekend if my braider is available!



I feel the same way. I am loving this challenge and most importantly my hair is thriving. I took my plaits out yesterday and will be doing the DMM all over again this Saturday for another 4 weeks.


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just took my twists out after 5 weeks (the longest they ever lasted).  They held up well, but I have some matting near the nape.  Hopefully that comes out with the prepoo.

I spritzed my hair less this time and my hair feels pretty good.  I'm going to wash tomorrow.  I'll use one of my new shampoo bars and a conditioning ayurvedic rinse w/ my dc.  Very excited.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

ladysaraii,

Can you show some pics of your flat twist beehive? How long does it hold up with shampoo/conditioning/etc?

This whole challenge I've been plaiting my hair up. The past 2 weeks I flat twisted to the back, that held up ok.


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Nasdaq_Diva 


I think I took a few pics, let me check my camera.

It holds up allright with the washing.  I just try to be careful not to mess with it too much.  That's where the ayurvedic tea rinses have been ideal.  This last time I also wore a wig cap over it while I rinsed it off.

This last beehive lasted 5 weeks and probably could have stayed intact for a little longer, but I think that I dont want to go past 4 in the future.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Nixx22jam said:


> BUMP!!!! Can I use yoghurt as my hard protein? maybe mixed with coconut milk?



I never have tried, so I can't speak on it.



bride91501 said:


> @Nixx22jam- I've heard from some of the other ladies that eggs and yogurt are considered "harder" protein treatments. I've done a protein treatment using eggs and yogurt before....I'm terrified of trying the aphogee 2 step on my hair (I just use the 2 minute reconstuctor), but the eggs and yogurt didn't cause any damage. My hair actually felt pretty strong afterwards (although it took longer to get that "soft" feeling back, even after a couple of moisturizing DCs). I think you should be fine...maybe mix a little moisturizing condish in the mix for the first time just to be safe?
> 
> HTH



Thanks for sharing your experience.... I've never tried that.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I took down my braids yesterday and wash, protein( with Duo tex), and DC. I applied the products for DMM but I did not braid my hair down. I will be cornrowing my hair tonight.


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I have fallen off this challenge hard!... I am wearing a sew in right now but I will jump BACK in this challenge before I reinstall. I'm not sure how this method will work with a sew in but I will try to tweak it.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I took my hair down for the second time ..heaven!!! I have fine, thin hair and there was no breakage with take down. Unfortunately, there was some breakage when I started washing, but I have come to the realization that my hair will always break. Anyway, I clarified henna'd, and then DC'd

So now I am in braids (senagalese twist to be exact). One thing that I learned is I should bring my own moisturizer. I put some leave-in and DC on my hair before I left but it was still on the dry side so they ended up putting in their own crap on my hair (luckily not too much). Plus the braids are a but smaller than I wanted..not micros or anything, but still small

So how do I go about doing this regimen with braids? Can I do a ACV rinse (I want to offset the alkaline-ness of the hair, I didn't have time to soak it in white vinegar like I have done in the past). How do I do a DC? When I had braids before I would dilute some regular condish..should I do that again?

I am loving this method I really think this is the key to my hair finally getting to BSL. 

Thanks for any answers to my Qs!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Four weeks later I am washing again today! I have alot of build up I wonder if its from the sulfur and frequent co-washing.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Good luck ladies I'm bowing out of this challenge I came out of hiding this month and love playing in my hair!


----------



## ms.mimi (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm still going strong. This system is soooo easy. I have fallen off on the vitamins so, I'll have to get back on the wagon with them. Hair is growing nicely. I really need a good trim and dye job. I have no idea when all that will take place though. I'm currently wearing LaJay.


----------



## ladysaraii (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've had my hair out for a few weeks (in french braids though) so i think it's about time to go back in.  I'll put them back in this weekend and leave in for all of April and go back into my french braid for a couple weeks in May.


----------



## EMJazzy (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm still wigging it!!! I've graduated from halfwigs to synthetic whole lace wigs. I'm about to purchase my very first human hair whole lace wig.  I'm enjoying this so much I might keep wearing wigs permanently.  

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sweetgal (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey Ladies, 

I decided to join this challenge.  I actually bought a wig last week and I'm currently wearing my wig over my cornrows which are braided in a circle style. My wig is a lace front and I cut the lace out.  I'm currently transitioning to natural   I'm glad to be back here after what has seemed to be a 4 year hair hiatus.


----------



## bride91501 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm baaaaack!  

I took a month off to experiment with a couple of different styles, but I'm so glad to be back in my cornrows lol.  I've learned that PSs work best for my life, and this challenge is what I need right now.

Anyway, I trimmed off all my growth for this month  but I'm glad I did because my hair definitely needed a trim.  I've been having detangling issues and couldn't get to the bottom of it, but the trim has definitely helped to address this issue.

I henna'd last week, CW'd and did a light PT right before I applied my DC, sealed with SB and braided my hair 2 days ago.  

Also, I ran out of my regular vitamins, so I  picked up some "Futurebiotics Hair, Skin & Nails" multivitamins from my local drug store.  Anyone had any experience with these?


----------



## transitioning? (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey Ladies-

I'm no longer an offical participant of this challenge but every so often I will wear a wig. After wearing my wig for the last 3 weeks I've had a set back. I lost an inch of hair in my nape area.

Its all my fault. I cornrowed my own hair which was a no no. For some reason I just can't braid my own hair. I did straight backs with a horizontal braid at the nape. Half way in the braid came aloose (my nape is thin and 3b). Instead of rebraiding becuase I clearly suck at it I twisted it up. I so upset with myself . I want to try wigging it again becuase I know it's good for retention but I'm afraid to let someone else braid my hair.

Any advice? If not that's fine. I just needed to vent.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

transitioning? - now you know I'm not letting you out that easy, right?

I'm sorry to hear about your setback. I have the EXACT type of hair at my nape....I use to think it was 4a, but it's definitely not. Very silky, fine, with a VERY loose 3b type of curl. I self-cornrow pretty well,  but if I didn't i'd put single small plaits in that area instead, connecting them one into another if need be. Then I'd bobby pin the end under the plait to protect it.

Do you think you could make this work?


----------



## butterfly_wings (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What exactly is this method as I can't seem to find it, is there a link to the orgional method? Thanks


----------



## NitaChantell (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've been watching and participating since February, so I guess now is a good time to come out of the shadows 

Here are my stats:
What is your PS of choice? Cornrows under wigs, maybe a sew in in the summer.
Are you natural or relaxed? Natural 
What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?I alternate between Nexxus Humectress and Elasta QP.
What are you using to seal before braiding? My Shea Butter Mixes
What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? Aphogee Keratin Green Tea Spray.
How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products? My version of Kimmay's Leave in and my shea butter mixes.
How often will you wash? What method? What products? I will COWASH every week with whatever cheapie condish I have on hand mixed with Aritha, or Amla, or whatever herbs I have on hand.
What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? I'll be usining Aphogee's 2step every 8-12 weeks.
What else might you add to reach your goals? I'll use Wild Growth Oil on my scalp every few days, and I'll DC once a week with Aphgee 2 minute reconstructor so I won't be worried about too much moisture. 

I'm going to start incorporating Henna and Ayruverdic [sp lol] herbs once I run out of my commercial products


----------



## transitioning? (Apr 5, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> transitioning? - now you know I'm not letting you out that easy, right?
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your setback. I have the EXACT type of hair at my nape....I use to think it was 4a, but it's definitely not. Very silky, fine, with a VERY loose 3b type of curl. I self-cornrow pretty well,  but if I didn't i'd put single small plaits in that area instead, connecting them one into another if need be. Then I'd bobby pin the end under the plait to protect it.
> 
> Do you think you could make this work?



Haha. I need that push.

Yup our nape is the same.

I will try those kinda braids and get back. If not kinky twists here I come


Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey Ladies...I haven't posted here in a min bc I've been wearing my natural hair  but I have to show you guys my new fav LF


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Distorted Barbie said:


> Hey Ladies...I haven't posted here in a min bc I've been wearing my natural hair  but I have to show you guys my new fav LF


 
Uummmm, missy?? _(*taps screen*) _You know better than that...spill the details!!  That wig is cute!  Brand, website, price- spill it!


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



transitioning? said:


> Haha. I need that push.
> 
> Yup our nape is the same.
> 
> ...


 
Yaay!  I'm glad you were talked off the cliff lol.  Make sure you come back and let us know how it worked out


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bride91501 said:


> Uummmm, missy?? _(*taps screen*) _You know better than that...spill the details!!  That wig is cute!  Brand, website, price- spill it!





Oops sorry  Thanks! It's a Chinese Human  Hair Full Lace wig from bestlacewigs.com named sw007....I ordered it about a month or two ago so I don't remember the exact price, but it's a little steep at around $190, I believe. Since it was from a Chinese vendor, the prices were much more reasonable than the full human lace wigs from American companies. It arrived in like 2 days, which was FANTASTIC.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



butterfly_wings said:


> What exactly is this method as I can't seem to find it, is there a link to the orgional method? Thanks


 
butterfly_wings here's the information from the first page of the challenge:

 Hair braided in circle with the "Deep Moisture Method" (description to follow)
- Braids are left for 1 to 2 months
- Shampoo and DC weekly while still in braids 
- Moisturize and seal as needed while still in braids
- Sleep with satin bonnet
- Hard protein every 6 to 8 weeks after braids are removed (essential, according to LadyP because of Deep Moisture Method)
- LadyP's vitamin regi: "Vitamins for the Hair, from Puritan's Pride, gelatin, garlic oil and Vitamin E"
- LadyP also does henna treatments but I'm not sure how frequently. I'll be replacing these with ayurveda tea rinses while braids still in.

Deep Moisture Method Description:


Quote:
About my Deep Moisture Method
Rate this Entry
5 Comments
by LadyPaniolo on 02-24-2010 at 01:21 PM (415 Views)
It's not really mine, I stole it from Chicorro but I use it! lol

The hair needs to be damp, so you can either do this after a wash or you can wet your hair with a spray bottle. It works especially well after a protein treatment. 

Spray Bottle: The contents of my spray bottle vary from day to day, but what's usually in there is: Infusium 23 leave-in, braid spray like African Royale or a moisturizing leave-in spray like Elasta QP makes. About 1/3 water, some aloe vera gel (it has a juice consistency). Sometimes I add tea tree oil or jojoba oil. 

Wet the hair, and section into tiny sections. To each section apply a good Deep Conditioner. Massage it into your hair, don't rush. Once it's absorbed, seal. Use something heavy with a greasy texture lol.


----------



## butterfly_wings (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Thanks, I did see this, but do you have to keep the hair damp/wet each day or just on the day that you briad it, also is it correct that you dont wash out the DC?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've been slacking y'all. I need to get back on it. I've been enjoying my hair though.


----------



## ms.mimi (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hi all! I'm still hanging in there. I took my corn rolls out at 5 1/2 weeks instead of 4.  The back was starting to get matted, so I was just in time. I'm sleeping in egg and mayo tonight and DMM tomorrow. My hair is growing!!!!! I keep slacking on the vitamins though. One of them breaks me out in these big nasty bumps on my face. NOT cute.  Maybe I'll just try one at a time until I figure it out.
I have yet to color. Maybe in a month or two. I'm still wearing my favs...Freetress Arcadia Girl and LaJay. This system is sooooooo easy. It's so me!
*
*


----------



## CrissieD (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Because of this method I am now (scraping) MBL. I am soooo excited. This is the longest my hair has been as an adult. I will try to post pics but I always wind up screwing it up somehow LOL!


----------



## sweetgal (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ms.mimi said:


> Hi all! I'm still hanging in there. I took my corn rolls out at 5 1/2 weeks instead of 4. The back was starting to get matted, so I was just in time. I'm sleeping in egg and mayo tonight and DMM tomorrow. My hair is growing!!!!! I keep slacking on the vitamins though. One of them breaks me out in these big nasty bumps on my face. NOT cute.  Maybe I'll just try one at a time until I figure it out.
> I have yet to color. Maybe in a month or two. I'm still wearing my favs...Freetress Arcadia Girl and LaJay. This system is sooooooo easy. It's so me!


 

I have had my cornrows in for 3.5 weeks and I was thinking of leaving mine until 6 weeks.  However my hair has the tendency to tangle and matt easily.  

I'm glad you posted this.  I think I will take mine done at 4 weeks.  
Also what is your hair type?  Mine is 4b so it loves to tangle and lock up like nothing 


Also I had the exact same issues with biotin breaking me out into some nasty bumps erplexed.  I heard that it maybe because you are not drinking enough water or because you are not taking them with other B vitamins.

HHG


----------



## sweetgal (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



CrissieD said:


> Because of this method I am now (scraping) MBL. I am soooo excited. This is the longest my hair has been as an adult. I will try to post pics but I always wind up screwing it up somehow LOL!


 
I'm so happy to hear this   How long have you been using this method?  What was the length you started out with?  Please post pics of you hair soon.  I need some inspiration.  I'm currently transitioning and have cut alot of my length off


----------



## ms.mimi (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

sweetgal I have 4a/b hair. It is knots up easily. I can only leave cornrolls in 4 weeks or it's a dreaded mess. I think the only reason it didn't do too bad this time was I haven't been cowashing as often.
  I think it may be the biotin causing the breakouts.  I'm going to try to get my system used to it by only using it once a week. Then twice a week, then 3x's,etc...  And on my biotin days I'll do as you suggest, drink mad amounts of water and use a b complex. Thanks!


----------



## CrissieD (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been using a modified version of this method for about 6 months now. I have only been wearing my wigs to work. On my days off I usually do some sort of PS and I spray my length with Scurl.

Lately I haven't been as consistent but with full MBL so close I'm falling back in line 



Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sweetgal (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ms.mimi said:


> @sweetgal I have 4a/b hair. It is knots up easily. I can only leave cornrolls in 4 weeks or it's a dreaded mess. I think the only reason it didn't do too bad this time was I haven't been cowashing as often.
> I think it may be the biotin causing the breakouts.  I'm going to try to get my system used to it by only using it once a week. Then twice a week, then 3x's,etc... And on my biotin days I'll do as you suggest, drink mad amounts of water and use a b complex. Thanks!


 
Your hair sounds like my hair.  I have not been co-washing as much for fear of execissive tangles, plus this is my first time trying this method so I decided to be careful.

Yes I think it's the biotin.  I think I will try your method of increasing the dosage little by little.  Honestly, I want longer hair, but if my face is going to breakout. I will wait for it to naturally grow in... 

I have had bad skin for years and now it's finally cleared up.  I even get compliments sometimes.  So I cant take the risk.  LOL

We are going to be alright


----------



## sweetgal (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



CrissieD said:


> I have been using a modified version of this method for about 6 months now. I have only been wearing my wigs to work. On my days off I usually do some sort of PS and I spray my length with Scurl.
> 
> Lately I haven't been as consistent but with full MBL so close I'm falling back in line
> 
> ...


 
I cant wait until I'm there!  How long have you been growing your hair out?  How long did it take you to get to where you are now?


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Taking my corrows out next weekend... TOO excited to see how much growth I got!   I even have my DH talking about "countdown to 5" LOL... "5" is where APL is on my length check shirt


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

bride91501 inspired me to join this "community..." Lol.
Anyway, I'm late but I'd like to join, starting on May 1 if that's okay! I'm not sure how long I'll do this, but definitely until the end of summer.
I plan to wash and henna gloss my hair at the beginning of the month, and wear my hair out for a week in a Curlformers set to stretch it out to be dusted once a month and enjoy my hair while out. Then the next week, I'll rinse and do a hardcore protein treatment, DC, seal, and then braid to go under the wig for the next 3 weeks.

*What is your PS of choice?* Connected braids (I can't cornrow) under half-wigs
*Are you natural or relaxed?* Natural 
*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?* Shea Moisture Masque
*What are you using to seal before braiding*? Avocado butter
*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?* Water
*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?* Shea Moisture Moisture Spray alternating with ApHogee Green Tea spray, and sealing with avocado butter
*How often will you wash? What method? What products?* I only plan to wash with Yes to Carrots shampoo once a month. I will just rinse really well the other weeks
*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often? *ApHogee 2-Step once a month
*What else might you add to reach your goals?* I'm going to use MoeGro oil on my scalp 4-5 times a week.


----------



## sweetgal (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bride91501 said:


> Taking my corrows out next weekend... TOO excited to see how much growth I got! I even have my DH talking about "countdown to 5" LOL... "5" is where APL is on my length check shirt


 

LOL at the countdown to take down


----------



## kbragg (May 6, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm still in this ladies I installed a set of yarn braids earlier this week. I'm going to try and make it 6 weeks with this set Did anyone else check out LadyP's book? I grabbed a copy to support a sistah


----------



## Distorted Barbie (May 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm a blonde today....I fell off the Deeper Moisture MOvement, but I'm trying to get back on the wagon! This is a wig from samsbeauty.com. I think it was like $15. I forgot the name , but it's a freetress wig.


----------



## bride91501 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 m*

Ladies, please don't leave me in this challenge all by my lonesome....where's everybody??  

I know the warm weather has everyone wanting to free their hair. Me too actually  so I had to go buy some new wigs to distract me  

The first is Monroe by Freetress (sp), and the second is by Beshe (I forget the name)

PLEASE excuse the ghost face in the 2nd pic  I had just woken up


----------



## Charla (May 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

sheba1 I know it's been a long time since you first posted this thread, but I just want to say, "Thank you!" because this is right along the lines of what I felt would be right for my hair, but I had no idea someone had perfected the technique, and now I can avoid a lot of trial and error.  So glad you brought this to the fore -- and with great detail.


----------



## bride91501 (May 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Yay Charla ! U joining us?


----------



## Charla (May 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bride91501 said:


> Yay @Charla ! U joining us?


 
Yes, Ma'am!  Got my hair braider coming on Saturday!  I'm so ready. I had already dedicded that I'm going to heavily moisturize my hair every day this week before my hair is braided, so I should be good to go.  (I use Aussie Moist(AM) [wash out kind] +castor oil+avj)

Now I'm researching hard proteins and I need to buy some Infusium (I'll mix the Infusium, distilled water and my AM mixture to use as my braid spray.  Shooting to leave the braids in 2-4 weeks at a time.  Hum, I guess I better fill out the survey questions.  Let me get on that...


----------



## Charla (May 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

*What is your PS of choice?*
Half wigs
*Are you natural or relaxed?*
Natural
*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?*
Aussie Moist mix
*What are you using to seal before braiding?*
Castor Oil
*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added?*
Distilled Water
*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in? What products?*
Spray made from Infusium, Distilled Water & AM mix (Aussie Moist wash out conditioner + castor oil + avj)
*How often will you wash? What method? What products?*
Heavy rinse w/ water in shower 1x weekly, Giovanni to wash scalp 1x weekly, Co-wash braids every 2 weeks.
*What will you use for your hard protein treatment? and how often?*
Not sure yet.
*What else might you add to reach your goals?*
Already applying sulfur oil.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am not sure if someone said this already but for my nape I do a cornrow that goes to the side to make sure my nape won't get rubbed off.


----------



## Charla (May 21, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Just got my hair braided in 6 cornrows straight back.  I left the front out so I can wear half wigs.  I also left the nape out so it won't get pulled out and break!  I feel so free with my hair braided away!
I'm gonna try to keep them in for 3-4 weeks.  I sealed the braid ends with castor oil then a dab of ecostyler gel to hold them and put a protective shield on them!


----------



## ms.mimi (May 21, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 m*



bride91501 said:


> Ladies, please don't leave me in this challenge all by my lonesome....where's everybody??


 I'm still here. But this method is just toooooo easy. It's been about 4 weeks for this set of cornrolls. I took the nape out and rebraided. My goal is to take the whole thing out, wash, deep condition flat iron and get it trimmed. I really need a haircut or atleast a trim. It's been 6+ months since the last one. But I'm sooooo lazy and this method has spoiled me rotten.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 22, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've been following this for the past 8 days and I'm loving it. I just washed for the first time last night (forget that once a month thing - I am definitely washing every week... lol) and DC'ed. I've been wearing Sensationnel HZ-7047. It has a loose wave.
I've been wearing it in a fishtail braid for the past 3 or 4 days:










I am going to set it in a braid & curl either today or on Monday and wear it down for a few days. I've noticed that it can get tangled in the nape area if it's rubbing up too much on my shoulders/back, so I will probably put it into a braid-out messy bun or something after, and then I'll probably do a French braid. I just need it to last until June 9. It's a cheap wig so I know it's not meant to last that long, and it doesn't help that I took it out of the bag months ago, but I made one of the curly Sensationnel wigs last almost an entire summer (though it was easier since the tangles didn't matter too much) so I can make it work for the next couple of weeks.
I'm loving the ease of just slapping it on, and I'm using this as an opportunity to force myself into learning how to cornrow. The ones I have in are... interesting looking... lol. But I hope to get better with practice every month.


----------



## bride91501 (May 22, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

davisbr88 - you and those dimples are just too cute! I don't know how anyone could ever stay mad at you..flash those things and it's a wrap! 

Re the cornrows- it definitely gets easier the more practice you get. My first cornrows weren't fit to see the light of day  but my skills have definitely improved


----------



## davisbr88 (May 22, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



bride91501 said:


> davisbr88 - you and those dimples are just too cute! I don't know how anyone could ever stay mad at you..flash those things and it's a wrap!
> 
> Re the cornrows- it definitely gets easier the more practice you get. My first cornrows weren't fit to see the light of day  but my skills have definitely improved



Hahaha. Thanks but people tend to have a love/hate relationship with me. I have short people's complex so... I can be a straight beeeeeyotch! 
And I'm hoping so! I am going to get plenty of practice between now and the end of the year!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (May 22, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

If it's not too late I would love to join.. I just ordered this half wig and since I work from home all I would have to do it just slap this bad boy on if I need to go pick up some things from the store..


When I get all the products I plan to use I will come back to answer..


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey Everyone

I've been feeling down about my hair lately. The positive is that my first alopecia spot has grown tremendously.. the hair is almost neck length so im not worried about that anymore. The other one is doing well. The negative is that my hair feels thinner that it did 2 years ago, I don't know whats going on. I've been drinking egg-shakes for the past 6 months, iron pills, cod liver oil, and a multi-vit

While the first 2 months with a wig worked well, I dont think braids worked well for my hair like they did in the past.

Overall my hair feels thin and I think its porous. Im going to start this method again on Jun 1st. I bought a nice curly lace front online and I may by another full-lace wig. Then I'll doing everything I did at the beginning of the year but also add some roux porosity control to my DC.

Trying not to fell so blue...


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

davisbr88 you are absolutely gorgeous!! ur skin is so pretty, and those dimples!

*jealous - goes to mirror to practice smiling, so as best accentuate her ONE dimple*


----------



## Ruby True (May 29, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

:sweet:I have been  reading this thread for days like a maniac. I will be supporting and lurking and hoping it may be the  solution for me.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

cutiebe2: Don't feel down. Even if your hair is a bit thin, you can always slowly trim away those sections as your hair grows in when you're really ready. Have you seen the Alopecia support thread? I think Bronze Bombshell started it a long time ago.

bajandoc86: Oh my goodness. Gorgeous, though? Wow! That actually caught me off guard. Thank you so much.
*shares one of her 4 dimples for your other cheek*


----------



## Charla (May 30, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

UGH!  I have only had my cornrows in 9 days, and I am dying to get COMPLETE access to my scalp! (Especially since I apply my sulfur oil.)  I am so tempted to take these cornrows down.  How do you ladies deal with this?  If I do take them down, is there an alternative means I can use to better control and lock away my hair under my wigs?  thanks.


----------



## cutiebe2 (May 30, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



davisbr88 said:


> @cutiebe2: Don't feel down. Even if your hair is a bit thin, you can always slowly trim away those sections as your hair grows in when you're really ready. Have you seen the Alopecia support thread? I think Bronze Bombshell started it a long time ago.
> 
> @bajandoc86: Oh my goodness. Gorgeous, though? Wow! That actually caught me off guard. Thank you so much.
> *shares one of her 4 dimples for your other cheek*


thanks for the support! Yeah I have been apart of the alopecia support thread since I found my first bald spot two years ago. Like I said, the alopecia spots have done great and grew back thank God. But my hair feels thinner although I don't know if its in my head. I hope the shedding has subsided.

I reordered Cod Liver oil, iron pills, and BioSil. Ill be braiding up as soon as my new wig gets here. Ill make sure to pick up some porosity control too. We shall see what happens at the end of six months. I hope to see great improvement and then continue through the winter and be done with wigs etc in 2012!!!! #positivity. Its just frustrating because I should have been at my goal by now #ohwell


----------



## davisbr88 (May 30, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Charla: Yeah, I took my cornrows down last night because my scalp was itching like crazy! I clarified, and applied my DC, sealed it with avocado butter and braided it in like 10 or 11 braids. I am going to put in some twists and put them in an updo for the next week and a half before I braid my hair back up again. I only had my cornrows in for like 16 days but they were driving me insaaaaaane. My scalp still itches a little but definitely not as intensely. I don't know what is causing it!

cutiebe2: Good! Well you will be at your goal in no time! Positivity is the best motivator


----------



## Ruby True (May 30, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Okay can I say this  system is  great. I have been trying it about  10 days now and my hair feels  different already. I took it  down for a wash and I did not have any shed hairs  yippeee!!! I wear a half wig I even go to the gym in it, its great. I guess this is another challenge I have fallen into.  thanks sheba1 and the original Lady Paniola


----------



## Charla (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



davisbr88 said:


> @Charla: Yeah, I took my cornrows down last night because my scalp was itching like crazy! I clarified, and applied my DC, sealed it with avocado butter and braided it in like 10 or 11 braids. I am going to put in some twists and put them in an updo for the next week and a half before I braid my hair back up again. I only had my cornrows in for like 16 days but they were driving me insaaaaaane. My scalp still itches a little but definitely not as intensely. I don't know what is causing it


 
davisbr88
I finally gave up and took my braids out yesterday.  I still love this method and I will continue to wear my wigs, but I think I need to just put my hair in plaits instead of cornrows so I can access my scalp better.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Yeah, I love the method, but I think I am going to do the rest of the year in Senegalese twists instead... I guess I'll be following Crown & Glory method instead. The two seem very similar with the exception of sealing in the DC.


----------



## joy6899 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

could this be done in kinky twists or braids w/extensions? wouldnt the extension hair slip b/c of the product on the hair..


----------



## kbragg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Ok ladies I'm back on this! I've been off and on and I've finally found the perfect wig for me!







Her name is Keri by Soul Tress! She's a full cap and my cornrows fit nicely under her. I'll probably redo my braids weekly since I exercise quite a bit. Right now I have 6 cornrows going straight back. I've been using Aussie 3 min and Aubrey Organics Honesuckle Rose. I seal with grease.

I'm gonna get me a Mommy Wig and maybe 1 or 2 other short wigs to change it up. I am in love with short wigs now. Much cooler and since they're short, nobody thinks you're wearing a wig!


----------



## kbragg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



joy6899 said:


> could this be done in kinky twists or braids w/extensions? wouldnt the extension hair slip b/c of the product on the hair..


 
I've done it with kinky twists and yarn braids with no problems with slipping. I have 4B hair though, I don't know what it would be like with softer textures though.


----------



## ms.mimi (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Very Cute!


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Any updates? Any success stories and pictures? I know lady paniolo had success but I want to hear from others as well!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Hey ladies... I have been off this challenge for a month b/c I had a sew in for hectic traveling but I will be back next week. Aug 7th is my 2 yr nappiversary so Im gong to wear it out then braid it back up!


----------



## JudithO (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

New here... First post. Anyone have a lot of success with the regimen? Can someone give me the link to Lady P's blog where she lists her regimen?


----------



## mzteaze (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



judy4all said:


> New here... First post. Anyone have a lot of success with the regimen? Can someone give me the link to Lady P's blog where she lists her regimen?



judy4all, read the first post in this thread.  The links are blue and clickable.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

So ladies I have been doing this challenge since the very beginning and I LOVE IT! But I have yet to keep my braids in longer than 4 weeks. Is anyone keeping PS style of choice in for 8 weeks. That is my goal


----------



## MISSBOSSY (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I just thought I'd share since I get so much useful information from you all 
I did a video on how I do this method. And thank you all for sharing so much information. I've managed to retain about 3-4 inches since January (after a 2 inch cut)!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7U9NQA451w


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

MISSBOSSY thanks that was very helpful as I am going through a hair crisis


----------



## Solitude (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

bumping!!!


----------



## TiZi (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I dont know If I ever officially signed up for this challenge. But I I have been using this method under 1/2 wigs since (1/5/11) <---My birthday. Each time I take my hair down. I get so excited I can tell it has grown alot!!!!

Cant wait for the unveiling.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been doing this off and on since I went natural but I've really been hiding since April. I can't wait! I've found a staple wig too. No more wig sampling for me. It's my dream hurr.
Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## tdwillis (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Msmchy said:


> I've been doing this off and on since I went natural but I've really been hiding since April. I can't wait! I've found a staple wig too. No more wig sampling for me. It's my dream hurr.
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


 
Msmchy please tell us what it is (your staple wig)!!!!


----------



## pink219 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Msmchy said:


> I've been doing this off and on since I went natural but I've really been hiding since April. I can't wait! *I've found a staple wig too. No more wig sampling for me. It's my dream hurr.*
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier



Please!!! Do tell...


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 1, 2011)

When is the reveal?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## missnurselady (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Msmchy said:


> I've been doing this off and on since I went natural but I've really been hiding since April. I can't wait! I've found a staple wig too. No more wig sampling for me. It's my dream hurr.
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


 
Please share


----------



## smwrigh3 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Oh my has it been a yr already!!!! I am going to keep going all the way to BSL! mostly b/c I love wigs but since my BC I been wearing my hair in twists


----------



## transitioning? (Sep 8, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## ebonyseas (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

No reveal?


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Any updates.....


----------



## ms.mimi (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

It's been a year already????? That was fast!!!! No reveals for me yet cause I'm braids for another 2 weeks. At that time I'm going to give my hair a 2 week break and I'll take some pictures then. I really love this method and I just got two more wigs.

*Freetress Equal Wig – Kendra            *


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Freetress Equal Synthetic Hair Wig Taylor Girl*[/FONT]


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Did anyone stick with this challenge the whole year? Any comparison pics?


----------



## Solitude (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, a year has passed!? I'm not in this challenge, but I look forward to the reveals. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## ebonyseas (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

My reggie this year was very similar to Lady P's. I plan to take progress pics in Dec though. Hoping for some updates before then...


----------



## PoisedNPolished (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I didn't stick to this method but I plan on revisiting it to get me through long stretches.


----------



## Linxnme (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am going for this but I have to take my braids out weekly to wash.  My hair doesn't do well being the same way for long periods of time.  Also I can not braid my hair damp.  I tried to do it the other day and it was snap crackle pop.....I was like OMGGGGGGGG. I guess I have to moisturize, seal and then let the dampness from the moisturizer dry and then braid it.


----------



## ojemba (Oct 30, 2011)

ojemba said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been stalking this tread for some time and I have a question.
> 
> ...



Revisiting this method along with the C&G method with my hair in plaits under wigs. 

I put these in yesterday and will wear them in a bun until they look messy then hide under wigs- hope to keep them in for 4 weeks. plaits are easier for me to put in.  






Wigging until I reach my length goal!!!


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



SvelteVelvet said:


> Did anyone stick with this challenge the whole year? Any comparison pics?



I've been meaning to update this thread with my progress for the last 2 months.  I originally thought i'd only follow this regimen until the weather broke, so maybe April or May.  Much to my surprise, 13 months after I first started, I'm still going strong 

I'll be removing this month's cornrows next weekend, and I'll post some before (Sep 2010 & Nov 2010) and after pics (Nov 2011) sometime next weekend.


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Before and after.
This was a great challenge. Super easy. I wasn't consistant with the vitamins though. This year I'm going to concentrate on...

~wearing my natural hair
~thickening it up
~establishing a qucik and easy routine


----------



## transitioning? (Nov 2, 2011)

ms.mimi how many inches did u retain?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

:scratchch I don't measure my hair. (No reason...just lazy and I only count the bench marks.) Before the challenge it was 1-2 inches away from apl.After the challenge it about 2-3 inches from bsl. ? (I don't know if you can click the pic and kinda see my black bra under that white shirt)


----------



## sweetgal (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ms.mimi said:


> Before and after.
> This was a great challenge. Super easy. I wasn't consistant with the vitamins though.View attachment 127683 This year I'm going to concentrate on...
> 
> ~wearing my natural hair
> ...


 
I see a difference, how long did you do Lady P method?


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Sept.2010-Oct.2011 (I also had a couple of trims thrown in there.)


----------



## MsJellie (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

ms.mimi Nice growth retention!


----------



## MsJellie (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

So, is anyone else doing this type of protective style?  I started it and am on week three of this set of cornrows.  So far so good.  We'll see how my hair looks when I take them out at the end of 4 weeks.

I'm using YouTube to document the challenge.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I believe I wanna try this with buns tho & half wigs!


----------



## ms.mimi (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This challenge is the easiest challenge ever. But be careful, buying wigs can become addictive.


----------



## MsJellie (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ms.mimi said:


> This challenge is the easiest challenge ever. But be careful, buying wigs can become addictive.



You got that right!  I'm trying to behave and not switch up the wigs every other week.  But sometimes, I'm like "why not?", lol!


----------



## ojemba (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Did my first cowash in this set of plaits this morning. I began using a mn/megatek/various oils mix on my scalp this month. So I'll be cowashing every 5 days at least. I then added the kimmaytube and aphogee leave in to my plaits. I'm not wearing wigs yet. I think I'll start next week as the plaits look a little more fuzzy. 

My goal is to keep this set in until Dec 2.

HHJ to all.


----------



## sunbubbles (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ojemba said:


> Did my first cowash in this set of plaits this morning. I began using a mn/megatek/various oils mix on my scalp this month. So I'll be cowashing every 5 days at least. I then added the kimmaytube and aphogee leave in to my plaits. I'm not wearing wigs yet. I think I'll start next week as the plaits look a little more fuzzy.
> 
> My goal is to keep this set in until Dec 2.
> 
> HHJ to all.



ojemba: this is my plan too!! I've got my wig on now, and I'm on week 2 of my cornrows. Im using a MN/sulfur mix in my scalp every night, and I wash every 5 days. I wanted to try Megatek, but when I keep hearing about shedding while using it, it makes me nervous. Have you used it b4?


----------



## ojemba (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sunbubbles said:


> @ojemba: this is my plan too!! I've got my wig on now, and I'm on week 2 of my cornrows. Im using a MN/sulfur mix in my scalp every night, and I wash every 5 days. I wanted to try Megatek, but when I keep hearing about shedding while using it, it makes me nervous. Have you used it b4?


 
sunbubbles I've used the Megatek before but not consistently. I didn't get any increase in shedding but I did add lots of oils to my mix. I use it only on my scalp, not the way it's recommended on the bottle. So far so good. The good thing about having the plaits I can periodically take one down and check to see what's going on.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

To get under cornrows you can use an applicator bottle. Maybe the sulfur is not liquid. I use the applicator bottle to direct oil application.


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I want to do this challenge as well. I just got my cornrows last Friday, so it's not quite a week yet. I'll be getting them rebraided every 4 weeks. Wigging it up and taking my supplements!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am starting this challenge today actually! I love long braids too much so I'll be alternating between braids (2 months) and wigs (3 months). Im getting my wig made today!


----------



## Mathewmn (Nov 10, 2011)

Im gonna try this also

Sent from my SGH-T849 using SGH-T849


----------



## jazzie710natural (Nov 13, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

sheba1

How long is this challenge.  I want to join but noticed that your original post was in 09/2010.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm joining. I made a upart wig that I'm going to wear and once I get my closure I will make another wig with a silk closure to put away my leave out


----------



## smwrigh3 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This has been the best for my hair!!!! I am rocking this challenge until BSL!


----------



## Fab79 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

jazzie710natural - you can join, as this challenge starts when you start using the DMM

hth


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone losing their hairline from constant wig wearing? 

Isn't this challenge over next month?  I hope there's a reveal. I don't want to see a whole year challenge go to waste. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## janeemat (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Did any relaxed ladies do this challenge?  It looks like most are natural?  If you are relaxed, did you relax in between or just waited for the one year mark?


----------



## babyt87 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



janeemat said:


> Did any relaxed ladies do this challenge?  It looks like most are natural?  If you are relaxed, did you relax in between or just waited for the one year mark?



I'm relaxed, been on and off with this but when i was on it was great!

I relaxed every 4/5 months giving myself about a week before and after my relaxer to let my hair settle before re-braiding again.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



babyt87 said:


> I'm relaxed, been on and off with this but when i was on it was great!
> 
> I relaxed every 4/5 months giving myself about a week before and after my relaxer to let my hair settle before re-braiding again.


 
Thanks!  I have been thinking about trying this, but I think I would have to take the braids out every 15 days/2 wks.  Anymore relaxed ladies.


----------



## ojemba (Nov 15, 2011)

janeemat said:


> Thanks!  I have been thinking about trying this, but I think I would have to take the braids out every 15 days/2 wks.  Anymore relaxed ladies.



janeemat I just restarted this reggi and its working great for me. I'll be redoing my plaits every 2-3 weeks. 

I don't plait my hair when it's wet I spray some avj then moisturize and seal after the plaits are done.


----------



## janeemat (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ojemba said:


> @janeemat I just restarted this reggi and its working great for me. I'll be redoing my plaits every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I don't plait my hair when it's wet I spray some avj then moisturize and seal after the plaits are done.


 
Do you plan to relax your hair on your regular schedule? What is avj? How are you plaiting your hair?


----------



## GIJane (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



janeemat said:


> Do you plan to relax your hair on your regular schedule? What is avj? How are you plaiting your hair?


 
AVJ = aloe vera juice


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

pre_medicalrulz I have found only wigs with bangs work for me that way the wig isn't sitting and rubbing on my hair line. I don't use stocking caps either I use a doo-rag.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

pre_medicalrulz
I use a lace front and I have done the following things:

1. switched to a Du-rag (cut off the bottom) rather than a stocking cap

2. took out the combs

3. Just pinned down the LF in the corners with bobby pins, never glue or tape
4. Keep my hairline moisturized all the time

The only problem I am having is my head is big or something because other girls on YT can just place the wig on their head without pinning it down, the lace does lay flat on my head. I think I need to make smaller braids next month so that its flatter on my head..


----------



## silenttullip (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

just spying in for a reveal...


----------



## Incognitus (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

A few questions please ladies:

Is everyone braiding in a circular pattern or do some just get cornrows going back?

For Du-rag wearers, how do you keep it on your head of you cut off the bottom? Or do you just cut the tail end and not the string?

What do you consider to be the most significant aspect of this method: The braiding (low-manipulation), the DCing,...or?


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm not in this challenge however I do wear wigs.
Is everyone braiding in a circular pattern or do some just get cornrows going back?
I braid in corn row type styles but not going all back. 
For Du-rag wearers, how do you keep it on your head of you cut off the bottom? Or do you just cut the tail end and not the string?
I cut the tail then use the string to tie it like a scarf.
What do you consider to be the most significant aspect of this method: The braiding (low-manipulation), the DCing,...or? 
Everything since I don't plan on taking my braids out for 2 mnths.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Incognitus said:


> A few questions please ladies:
> 
> Is everyone braiding in a circular pattern or do some just get cornrows going back?
> 
> ...



1. cut the bottom, leave the string

2. I think the combo of a protective style and leaving the condish in for optimum moisture is key

I braid straight back but next month I am going to 1.braid smaller braids 2. braid going horizontal in the back because I feel as if the collection of hair at the bottom makes my head look lumpy a bit


----------



## Incognitus (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^ cutiebe2 Does that mean you *don't* wash out the DC until your next wash (essentially making your DC your leave-in)?


----------



## ojemba (Nov 16, 2011)

janeemat said:


> Do you plan to relax your hair on your regular schedule? What is avj? How are you plaiting your hair?



janeemat avj=aloe Vera juice. I make a spritz with that and lill glycerin and water. I'm currently on a 8 month challenge but I plan to return to this @ around 3 weeks post relaxer, when I do relax again. I'm plaiting my hair in box braids. Sometime I wear a wig sometime I wear it like this:


----------



## cutiebe2 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



Incognitus said:


> ^^ cutiebe2 Does that mean you *don't* wash out the DC until your next wash (essentially making your DC your leave-in)?


yes, look at the first page that the key to er method..she applies conditioner and then seals it (I seal with shea butter)


----------



## chocolat79 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Incognitus, I just started this challenge, but to answer your questions: 

Is everyone braiding in a circular pattern or do some just get cornrows going back?
* I have them going back this time, but I'll be wearing them in a circular pattern next time. I don't like the collection in the back and I don't like my ends out like that, although they're tucked in*

For Du-rag wearers, how do you keep it on your head of you cut off the bottom? Or do you just cut the tail end and not the string? * I wear a silk scarf, no durag*

What do you consider to be the most significant aspect of this method: The braiding (low-manipulation), the DCing,...or? * For me, it's probably the low manipulation, but the DCing is definitely necessary*


----------



## jturner7156 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

What kind of wigs is everyone wearing?


----------



## Incognitus (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



cutiebe2 said:


> yes, look at the first page that the key to er method..she applies conditioner and then seals it (I seal with shea butter)



Yes, I read the first page. I wanted to clarify that it was a typical "wash-out" DC and not a leave-in product that was being left in.



chocolat79 said:


> @Incognitus, I just started this challenge, but to answer your questions:
> 
> Is everyone braiding in a circular pattern or do some just get cornrows going back?
> * I have them going back this time, but I'll be wearing them in a circular pattern next time. I don't like the collection in the back and I don't like my ends out like that, although they're tucked in*
> ...



When you braid in a circular pattern, do you start at the center of your head or the outer perimeter of your head?


----------



## Geminigirl (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Does anyone have a picture of what their cornrows look like undr their wig and maybe a pic with the wig on too? I was braiding straight back with my first wig but I don't like the braids in the back either. I am really sad cause I don't think I am going to be able to wear wigs. i have MODEL MODEL CARMEN and in the front it hurts. I am not even using the comb and i am paranoid about my edges hairline. i haven't cornrowed my hair yet cause I just gave up last night but I want to try circular or something flat. My twists are too jumbo. I don't like my wig so I put a hat on top of it. I am going to keep trying with this wig game.


----------



## Pierrot (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Just waiting for a reveal, any re-up for this challenge for 2012? I'd love to do w/a group.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

 I hope it's not too late to join. I am truly living by this regimen. 

*What is your PS of choice?* 12 Medium sized twists
*Are you natural or relaxed?* Natural
*What are you using for your DC of choice for the deep moisture method?* Giovanni 50:50/EVOO overnight
*What are you using to seal before braiding?* Giovanni DLI/EVOO
*What are you using to wet your hair before DC is added? *Water
*How will you moisturize and seal while PS is in?* Midweek remove twists, cowash, moisturize then redo 12 twists *What products? *Giovanni DLI/EVOO

*How often will you wash?* Weekly
*What method?* Normal cowash/DC
*What products?* Cowash w/ Tresemme Naturlas; DC with Giovannio 50:50/EVOO
*What will you use for your hard protein treatment?* AO GPB
*and how often? *Every six weeks
*What else might you add to reach your goals?* Keep my wig cap moisturized with EVOO; flat iron and curl human hair wigs for added styles


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Will there be a 2012 challenge?  If so, I would love to join.


----------



## janeemat (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



ojemba said:


> @janeemat avj=aloe Vera juice. I make a spritz with that and lill glycerin and water. I'm currently on a 8 month challenge but I plan to return to this @ around 3 weeks post relaxer, when I do relax again. I'm plaiting my hair in box braids. Sometime I wear a wig sometime I wear it like this:


 
This style is cute on you!


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu AAAAALLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CORBINS (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Bumping for progress updates!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 13, 2011)

well I started this challenge in April. so I wont be revealing until 	April 2012.  sucks, I know!!

this thread would pbly die by then but I'm going to keep going to make my 12 months.  I will just bump this thread right back up. lol!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Moca (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Will there be a new challenge for  2012?? I sure hope so because this is the first time I have ever been consistent with maintaing any regimen ...........


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

pre_medicalrulz
I've searched in previous post and haven't find your starting questions, your progress is awesome, you seems to have retained at every 4 months, 2 inches :!!! 

I only know your PS of choice is wig, but could you please share what u did this year since April ? 
What DC did you use for the DMM, what did you use for sealing. how long did you keep your hair cornrowed? once a month or bi-monthly ? 
do you take vits and/or topical growth aid ? 

TIA


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Krystle~Hime

It's funny because so many people keep telling me that. It just seems like it's doing the average growth rate and retention to me. Thank you!

As far as your questions, no I do not take a topical growth aid. Not sure what that is though LOL. The only vitamins I take are those one a day Multi woman chewable vitamins but I honestly don't think it has any affect on the growth. Besides I only been taking them for 6 weeks. 

Yup, I only been wearing wigs consistently since April when I did a nice 2 inch cut/trim. Before that I wasn't getting any retention at all. Under my wigs I have about 8 to 12 plaits. I leave them in for a month at a time. After a month I do a protein and deep moisture treatment. I do however wash more times after a fresh relaxer. I do it every week for a month after a fresh relaxer. My hair tends to need more protein after relaxers. But after that, my plaits stay in a month at a time until my next relaxer. That's it. Nothing special. Really, low, low regime. 

Moisture and sealing, I guess I do it a lot more within 4 weeks of a fresh relaxer. After that, I do it once a week or whenever needed. I don't remove the plaits though, I just rub some oils down the plaits and a moisturizer on the ends only. It seems to work okay for me. 

I truly truly believe with everything that I have tried throughout my journey that it's the protective styling 110% in wigs that is doing the retention for me.

Edit: I forgot to answer one question. I only use Nexxus products at the moment. So the shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, protein treatment are all Nexxus products except the moisturizer. It's Elasta QP Olive Oil and Mango Butter.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 16, 2011)

jturner7156 said:


> What kind of wigs is everyone wearing?



I wear bob style wigs. I have about 9 bob styled wigs. LOL!

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



> Aggie
> babyt87
> bride91501
> CaroleMelanie
> ...



Where are you all?? What are your results for this 2011 challenge !!!???


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

pre_medicalrulz
thank you a lot !!! I will follow all of your advices  i'm so in a hurry to be to next summer !


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^I fell off this reggie shortly after I started, I couldn't find a wig that didn't make me look like an lil ole church lady,lol...


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I fell off too..

Hangs head in shame


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I dropped out a while back. Couldn't find a reliable stylist to do my braids for me.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

ooooooooh


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Krystle~Hime -u r showing off today, huh? Calling everybody out! LOL

I have been a faithtful follower of this regimen for over 1 year now...it's been too easy not to be.

I work from home, so for the last few months I've been rocking more turbans than wigs (but still wigs on the weekends), but other than that- no changes for me.

I'll be flat ironing in a few days for NYE...I *promise* to update y'all with a year end length check.  I'll be doing an official year end progress thread too


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



yaya24 said:


> I fell off too..
> 
> Hangs head in shame


 

What she said...


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm still wearing my wig just to lazy for updates pix, lol


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

@Krystle~Hime I followed this regi from beginning to end. Sept.2010 to Oct.2011 This challenge ended Sept.2011 but I kept going a little bit further. It was super easy, I found wigs that  really enjoyed and my hair grew but I will not be continuing on with this challenge for another year because I need to learn how to master quick &easy styles for natural hair and thicken my hair up. I posted my results on page 42 post #840 . You ladies have fun and don't spend all your money on wigs because it does become addictive. Good luck!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am still in.  I was doing this with the twist for growth.  Just doing twist with the DMM and putting on a wig.  As a matter of fact I just washed and rebraided on Christmas morning.

I went from APL to BSB this year but I need about a .5-1 inch trim that I will be getting done the end of Jan.

I also am stretching (transitioning???) my relaxer.  I havent relaxed since June 9 so the is perfect for me to stay out of my hair.

Sorry I dont have pics but I will take some when I straighten before and after the trim.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I did hang in there for about 5 months, about October last year until March of this year.  But as my hair grew and I was able to wear puffs, I too fell off.  My hair has still made progress because I took care of it, but I enjoyed wearing my hair out.  I have recently purchased two wigs and have wanted to get back into wigging until Spring, its just been difficult.  One year is too long for me personally, I love wearing my hair out.  LOL!


----------



## silenttullip (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

well... I forgot it about it honestly *runs out in tears like Candice carmon*


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

wow so many people dropped off? I have been doing this method for a bit but consistently since October. I plan to go without the wig for the summer so come June I will have some sort of reveal!!! promise


----------



## nzeee (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

this was my first challenge ever. i was new to the board and really excited about EVERYTHING. buuut... yah. i think i lasted 2-3wks 

i no longer join challenges because i sorta suck.

sowwy. i'll lead myself to the corner w/ the others.


----------



## indarican (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I think i will be doing something similar to this for the year but im not sure if i will be consistent with it.. I just like the idea of leaving the DC in. especially since i will be wearing wigs mostly from now till june.


----------



## Gibsongal (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Krystle~Hime. Still doing it. Though I fell off a little bit during the summer because I was proud of my growth during the winter. But I got back on the horse recently.  I used  wigs, mostly...but when I got tired of that I used hats, snoods, hair wraps. All while moisturizing my hair underneath.

I never had to change my reggi during the winter because my hair was never exposed. This method is simple, but not easy. I admit I missed wearing my hair out. But I have a goal in mind and I'm all in until I reach it.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Krystle~Hime 

I am still doing it as well! I haven't fallen off at all... Mostly b/c this is lazy and so am I!  I don't have a lot of pictures of my hair mostly b/c of the challenge but I found two.

This one was Right before I started this challenge in Feb of 2010 I had been Transitioning for about 6 months. 







I BC'd August first of this year and this picture is in Sept





I honestly believe this challenge has helped me retain all my length at this point. Its thick and soft and everything else I wanted in natural hair. Im 4a/4b so I also think it keeps my hair super moisturized. I paired this challenged with the hide your hair challenge and braid it up challenge b/c they all worked! 

I wash once a week. DC once a week. Moisturize every night. ABSOLUTELY NO HEAT! I think I am APL but I am to chicken to check! erplexed

I know my hair growth and retention isn't amazing but I hope this helps!


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I dropped out as well. I completely forgot that I officially joined. I only did this during the winter. 

But I'm back at it. How are you guys keeping your hair moisturized underneath.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Fell off and cut my hair.  Notice the picture below....


----------



## TiZi (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I did stay with the regime for the entire year. Now I am attached to my 3/4 wigs and cant stop. Maybe I will try something new in the summer. But for now I still it to win it. 

I am currently BSB

started at APL


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 13, 2012)

Ms.Wilson

Good retention. Any before & after pics?

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## TiZi (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I seen if I can find some. I have already put my hair back up. but perhaps on the next wash


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm still on it! Also, I started in December, lol.  I've been moisturizing like crazy but didn't wash my cornrows like I was supposed to.  I'm using a lace front wig and now that I've figured out how to wear it without putting tension on my hair line, I'm excited about the growth I should see.  It just makes life easy.

I'm trying to use this method to make it to bsl, which I've never been!


----------



## transitioning? (Jan 24, 2012)

addaboutmyhair how do u use the lace front without adding tension?

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

transitioning?'s Avatar 	
transitioning?

Hey, Sorry I didn't see your question. I thought this thread had died.

So to prevent tension

1. Get your hair cornrowed. Just braiding it up is still too bulky.

2. Play around with the wig.  I use the combs but I pull it so that they are pulling back so hard.  I think before I was nervous about it shifting or coming up if I couldn't fell the pull on my braid. But it's secure even without tension.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

just trying to see how many ppl are still in this challenge. Should we keep this thread or start a new one. If you are still participating just hit the like button!


----------



## janeemat (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am not in it yet, but I have purchased 2 wigs in the last couple of months with plans to follow this.  I love reading this thread!


----------



## Funmiloves (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I want to join for 2012 

See my signature strip for my starting length for 2012 and I'm wigging it at the moment with a lace front, my hair is cornrowed beneath.  I plan on alternating between weaves, half wigs and lace wigs for the year.


----------



## Funmiloves (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



smwrigh3 said:


> just trying to see how many ppl are still in this challenge. Should we keep this thread or start a new one. If you are still participating just hit the like button!




where's the 'like' button?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I am back to doing this method for this entire year. My hair grew quite a bit from wearing wigs a few years ago and now I am ready to give it another try for the whole year. I love thickly sealing my hair and being able to get to my scalp so easily with this (using LOC) method.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



TalkTru said:


> where's the 'like' button?



 I meant "thanks"! You would think after all this time of this board I would know that!


----------



## Gibsongal (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm still in at least until June. I'll add a pic soon.


----------



## RayRayFurious (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm in! I may need to take some breaks from the wigs every now and then, though, but I'm excited!

Redid my braids (I can't cornrow for my life) this evening. I didn't make the whole mixture like she did because I'm not trying to buy any products, just trying to get rid of my PJ stash. So I used Fantasia IC Aloe Vera leave-in, followed up with Garnier Fructis Fortifying Deep Conditioner, and sealed with Castor oil. It left my hair really soft.

I've been rocking my lacefront the past week. I'm trying to make it another before I wash my hair. I'm not going to leave my braids as in as long as LadyP did. That doesn't work for me too, well.

I also took my multi-vitamin, my GNC Hair, Skin, and Nails vitamins, and my Fish Oil tonight.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Are there any relaxed ladies in this?  I was wondering if the relaxed ladies braided there hair while wet/damp or just dry hair.  Does your hair tangle when damp while braiding in cornrows.  Mine hair does.  I am not a good braider, so I just braided my hair in 4 cornrows going back.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 2, 2012)

janeemat

I'm relaxed and have been wiggin it for 10 months straight so far. I don't do anything to my hair while wet. I do celie plaitts under my wig because I can't braid.  The thicker my hair gets the smaller I have to do the plaitts so they can fit under the wig. I wash & redo the plaitts every weekend.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> @janeemat
> 
> I'm relaxed and have been wiggin it for 10 months straight so far. I don't do anything to my hair while wet. I do celie plaitts under my wig because I can't braid.  The thicker my hair gets the smaller I have to do the plaitts so they can fit under the wig. I wash & redo the plaitts every weekend.


 
Great....a relaxed sista!  Are you stretching?  Do you air dry or sit under a hooded dryer.  Please share.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 2, 2012)

janeemat LOL!! 

I use to stretch every 6 months but it made my relaxer days much more difficult. So now I relax every 3 months. I airdry all the time UNLESS I'm getting a relaxer and then I rollerset under a hooded dryer.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> @janeemat LOL!!
> 
> I use to stretch every 6 months but it made my relaxer days much more difficult. So now I relax every 3 months. I airdry all the time UNLESS I'm getting a relaxer and then I rollerset under a hooded dryer.


 
Ok....kool.  I think I will let my hair dry before trying to braid it.  I braided wet last night I seemed to have lost a good bit of hair.  I'm right at 9 wks post.  I will relax at 12 wks.


----------



## nicole625 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

bumping

has anyone had any success doing this while in a sew in?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

^^^nope, never tried it in a sew-in but I have been doing this method a few times a month. Not everyday though.


----------



## Funmiloves (Mar 2, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'm still wigging it with my lace front, same set of cornrows, have had them in for about 4 weeks now.  Hopefully, will get a weave in two weeks time if my stylist can fit me in.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I hope you ladies are still going strong!!!


----------



## bronzebomb (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I started again yesterday!  I use the wig until my cruise (July 29)


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Apr 16, 2012)

nicole625 said:
			
		

> bumping
> 
> has anyone had any success doing this while in a sew in?



Yes. Just get a quality full sew in (shouldn't itch, hurt, be too tight), moisturize once our twice daily. I wash, focusing on the scalp, weekly. And be patient in your take down.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Still doing this! I don't even call it a challenge anymore....it's such a basic part of my regimen and life now. I work from home, so I'm more often in a turban M-F than a wig, but it all works out the same lol.

I've gone from barely NL to BSB in the 18 months since I've stuck to the reggie, so I'm pleased 

October 2010 (1 month in)






February 2012






How's everyone doing??


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 17, 2012)

bride91501 said:
			
		

> Still doing this! I don't even call it a challenge anymore....it's such a basic part of my regimen and life now. I work from home, so I'm more often in a turban M-F than a wig, but it all works out the same lol.
> 
> I've gone from barely NL to BSB in the 18 months since I've stuck to the reggie, so I'm pleased
> 
> ...



Wow very nice progress. Beautiful hair congrats


----------



## Xavier (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Someone asked this question mid way through the thread and I am not sure if it was ever answered. 

Are you ladies wetting your hair and applying the deep conditioner daily or only when you re-braid?


----------



## sajjy (May 8, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I'd love to join if thread is still actively taking members!
I've been wiggin since Jan. so about 4 months  and I went from sl to apl in that time.
Super excited, my  goal is to continue until the end of the year and see where I end up.


----------



## bronzebomb (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

y'all still using this method?


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Where is @LadyPaniolo ? Is she still a member? Haven't seen her post in a long time.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Anyone still doing this method? I thinking about starting again. I fell off my for a couple of months!


----------



## Haddasah (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I still use her method. It totally works for me!!


----------



## Philippians413 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I've been doing this method on my mom.

She went from this:





To this (her hair as of August 2012...I need to do another length check):


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 8, 2013)

Philippians413 said:


> I've been doing this method on my mom.
> 
> She went from this:
> 
> ...


----------



## bellebebe (Jan 8, 2013)

We need to start a fresh thread. Call it part 2 because I'm about to install my cornrows as soon as I get up from this dryer. This was a personal challenge,  but this thread got bumped up so I'm running with it.


----------



## lettieg27 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

bump ladies we should keep this alive.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Start the challenge I'm in let's go


----------



## felic1 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

I will go to the main page to look for the 2013 challenge


----------



## Sholapie (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Sorry for the bump but was the new thread made? I am so in


----------



## HairNinja (Mar 1, 2013)

I have taken about a 1-2 week break from my wigs. I pulled out a new style cause I was Dc'ing after a clarifying scalp wash that left my hair striped. Put a satin scarf over that target bag put the Beshe' bob wig over that while running errands. I have the Mariah Lace front I want to try next but I have to add a few curls. May get my mom to cornrow me tomorrow.


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*



sheba1 said:


> Here are my answers below:
> 
> What is your PS of choice? I am wigging it but I may also sew it up
> Are you natural or relaxed? I am a 4a/b natural
> ...



Anyone else spritz their scalp with a tea, msm, and aloe mix???


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 3, 2013)

Bumping...Incognitus did you get an answer?  What kind of tea are you using?


----------



## Incognitus (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Jobwright  nope, never got an answer. Still haven't used any tea.


----------



## felic1 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

bellebelle ...... will you be the thread manager for the 2013 thread?


----------



## felic1 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

bumping for the weekend


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 9, 2013)

Bump......


----------



## My Friend (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

This thread was started 3 years ago! No results?? We should have a thread full of wsl pics.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Anyone willing to start/host a new challenge thread for 2013 (what's left of it) and beyond? This thread is pretty icy and I think a new thread would be a good idea.


----------



## TracyNicole (Jun 10, 2013)

I also think it would be a good idea to revive this challenge.


----------



## Hairness (Jun 12, 2013)

I just started wearing a wig. Is Lady Panialo still on this board?


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm trying to do this with a halfwig but it's hard bc don't want my leave out to get damaged. 
Also, any suggestions of the upkeep of wigs? This is my 1st one and already on day 3 yesterday the combs didn't feel as snug...is that normal, what can I do?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: I am adopting LadyPanialo's reggie.. Deep Moisture Method, Wig and ALL for 12 mon*

Has anyone done this regimen and NOT shampooed? 
I have developed a dry, flaky scalp since moving to Texas (very hard water) and I think it is contributing to some dryness/split end issues. I want to keep my hair and scalp away from the water as much as I can but I've never gone a month before washing.
Does anyone have experience with this?
I would just apply my weekly DC to my braids and rinse it off with an acv rinse.

ETA: I used to have a shower filter and will be buying another one in August but I have to make it to August!


----------

